# ~ Flipping Out ~



## jchiara

My favorite channel, Bravo, is coming up with yet another mindless-drivel-wonderful show called "Flipping Out".  
Can't wait!  It looks cute!
Watching it??


----------



## wordpast

I'm gonna watch.


----------



## Liz_x3

I will be checking in on it!
It's about that guy who's in real estate right?


----------



## jchiara

Yes - he says it's the perfect profession to feed all of his disorders.  Okay.  Yeah - well, good for Bravo.  Between this show and that new one about something about the Parker Hotel (I started a thread on that one too, but the show hasn't started yet - I'm surprised there haven't been any comments though...) I'll be glued to the TV every night of the week.  I don't think I even take it off Bravo EVER.


----------



## jchiara

Hey - did anyone catch the SNEAK PREVIEW tonight at 11:00 PM?  Kinda funny!  I like the assistant -  she's always sucking on a straw!


----------



## sweeeet

i'm watching the sneak preview right now. it's pretty funny. i loved when he said "how's zoe?" and his friend says "it's actually chloe" or something along those lines.


----------



## HubbaWubba

I saw the preview. That guy does "flip out" a lot. He needs all the labels in the fridge the same way. He really is anal about everything.


----------



## jchiara

I dont' know what it is about this guy....I LOVE the preview where he says "I don't want to party like it's my birthday I just want to sell my house."
THAT'S HILARIOUS TO ME!  It's so deadpan.  I think this is a cool show.
He does have ADHD and OCD by the way...


----------



## Liz_x3

I'm most likely going to be watching this!
From the commercials he does seem a little.. OCD.
ok.  a lot.


----------



## jchiara

Sorry guys...LOVING IT!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I haven't seen it yet but I will check it out!!


----------



## GTOFan

I just saw the finale last night, calm ending considering the show was so volatile!

Chris & Jenny must get paid HUGE $$$ for taking Jeff's cr_p!


----------



## kcf68

It is very hard to watch a Miva (Male Diva)...Sooo driving me crazy!


----------



## jchiara

Well, I have to say, this was one of my favorite shows.  I don't know if it was because it was shot here and I can really get the feel of exactly what was going on - it's so typical - and so wonderful and hilarious - dog psychics, house blessings.....love it here....
Plus his apology to everyone at the "thank you dinnner" was very heartfelt - and I know a lot of people don't like Jeff - but I do.  
The only part I found very awkward was the fact that Jenny and Chris were married and she had to sit there and listen to how he berated Chris and she just had to sit.  I mean, they have to either be getting paid the big bucks, they don't want to quit because they're on TV and we all know how edited everything is.
Nope - hoping another installment comes back.  I mean, come on -- it's no different than watching Jackie Warner on Work Out or that Jonathan Antin hair guy -- it's just another person and I happen to really like Jeff.  Yay for the show!!!!


----------



## tachikomatic

I like Jeff because he's a total nutbag. And because he's an animal lover. I honestly automatically respect people more who are...  I hope they have another season of this show.


----------



## Leelee

I wish I'd been following this series.  Do you think they will repeat it?


----------



## Bella

There have only been 3 shows so far, I believe, but they always replay them.


----------



## jchiara

BellaFiore said:


> There have only been 3 shows so far, I believe, but they always replay them.



Noo....this shows has been running for about 9 or 10 episodes.


----------



## Bella

jchiara said:


> Noo....this shows has been running for about 9 or 10 episodes.



Really?  I thought I just watched the preview and season premiere a few weeks ago???   I guess I'm out of the loop.  Oh well, love the show.  Jeff is nuts, but so fun to watch.


----------



## mshel

I've been watching it.  I enjoy it...it's fun.

But, I have to say, I hope he was 'acting' for the camera when he was trying to make his employee clean out that crawl space.  That would have been a deal-breaker like no other for me!!!


----------



## jchiara

Well, no worries.  You know Bravo - hell, they're still running "Real Housewives of the OC".....?  Hello?  Over much?  
Well, at least they're not doing the Work Out and Sheer Genius ones again for now.
You should check out www.bravotv.com and see when they'll be replayed.  These last two were definitely favorites...
Next week they're having like a Question and Answer Show so make sure to tune into that one!  10:00 PM


----------



## i<3bags

mshel said:


> I've been watching it. I enjoy it...it's fun.
> 
> But, I have to say, I hope he was 'acting' for the camera when he was trying to make his employee clean out that crawl space. That would have been a deal-breaker like no other for me!!!


 
Jeff didn't even give Chris laytex gloves, a shovel or garbage bag! It seemed to me that Jeff is too prissy to do that sort of thing. 

Oh and the whole vet scene, my mom and I nearly had to change the channel. "Smart man, not giving me his cell phone number." that was a priceless line! 

I felt bad for Ryan when the roof started to leak at Nottingham. Glad he is not with Jeff anymore- whew.


----------



## mshel

^^^yes, I agree w/everything you posted! lOL

These tv characters are so funny.  I mean, if Jeff wasn't so prissy and high maintenance and neurotic...he wouldn't be any fun at all to watch!  It's just very priceless entertainment to watch with a smile and a constant rolling of the eyes.  Me loves it!


----------



## mshel

This is so off topic everyone, forgive me for reminiscing (sp?) on this thread.  But, that scene w/the crawl space reminded me of when I was a jr in college and I worked at a camp for the summer.  W/out any warning or information, all of us staff were forced, on one 98 degree day, to drudge through a sticky, weedy area and pull those sticky smelly weeds and clean for hours.
It was about halfway through the nauseating experience, that this bright one and the others, caught on and realized we were being forced to clean the camp sewer.

Can you imagine that camp getting away with that today?  Can you say 'lawsuit' in one syllable?! lol


----------



## i<3bags

mshel said:


> ^^^yes, I agree w/everything you posted! lOL
> 
> These tv characters are so funny. I mean, *if Jeff wasn't so prissy and high maintenance and neurotic...he wouldn't be any fun at all to watch! It's just very priceless entertainment to watch with a smile and a constant rolling of the eyes. Me loves it!*


 
That is what makes it great reality tv and keeps me entertained. I know right! 

BTW, His workmen do an outstanding job on the houses.   Aside from the ceiling leaking on Ryan at Nottingham.


----------



## Sunshine

I love this show!!!


----------



## gillianna

This is one strange show that I guess is supposed to be amusing.  The guy is a drama queen with a OCD disorder who really thinks he is GOD.  The way he treats people is horrible.  But I guess it is supposed to have more depth that the regular flip this house shows on TV.  My son and I watched a few episodes last week-it was back to back---we got bored after awhile but thought it was funny mindless entertainment.  That girl on the shows reminds me of Juila Drefess (sp) from Stienfield.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

jchiara said:


> ...part I found very awkward was the fact that Jenny and Chris were married and she had to sit there and listen to how he berated Chris and she just had to sit....


No, she does not have to. Nor does Chris. They could simply walk out of there and shake the dust from their feet. The whole issue of the inexcusable and unspeakable way Jeff speaks to other human beings was really about to disrupt my enjoyment of the show, until I finally realized - 

They are all *JUST AS CRAZY* as he is!

And good for Pedro for refusing to work for peanuts. A man who will pay $70 a tail to have his dogs massaged. _Massaged_. Not groomed and clipped, not treated for worms, not psychically read, but _massaged_ - is more than able to fork over some cash to have ninety zillion windows put in! 

If Jeff does not want to massage his dogs, then give Zoila the $70. She is already massaging them, a fact which she pointed out.

And anybody who expects people to walk two blocks to use the restroom deserves to pay a hefty fee to a company who specializes in cleaning that sort of thing.

This man really needs to be in some sort of structured and supervised environment.

We never found out just who did clean that up. Chris seemed pretty definite about it, and rightly so. Maybe Jeff just left it there for the new owners to discover. Some not-so-sweet nuggets.

Zoila seems to be the only remotely sane employee he has, and interestingly, the only one to whom is not unpardonably rude and abusive, at least in the episodes I've seen. 

He claims she only works an hour and a half a day. If that is the case, I hope she will put out a little extra effort and try to get it down to twenty minutes or less - and demand a raise for doing so!


----------



## mshel

I've decided they've scripted the $hit out of it to make for dramatic tv.  I'm guessing we see his character, but blown up several times for impact.


----------



## Leelee

I hadn't heard of this show until I saw this thread and by the time I tuned in there were only a couple of segments left.  I have to say, that as awful as Jeff is, I worked for someone for nine years who miles and miles worse.


----------



## tachikomatic

I love Zoila. She's adorable. 
Anyone see Jeff and Jenny on the Soup?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

^^^ I did, and I will give Jeff credit for being a good sport, but I still insist that he needs to be in some sort of supervised setting. And I mean more supervision than Zoila can provide.

Civilized people do not speak as he does to other human beings, nor treat them as he does. Even if those other human beings are big enough wackjobs to be present for it to happen the second time.

He needs to learn to flip out without being abusive. It is perfectly possible to have a full-blown hissy fit about onions in one's salad and spend most of the day yelling at people without insulting them.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Did anybody watch the first episode?

I totally  Jeff and his neurotic, obsessive, compulsive ways.  "God is punishing me."

http://www.bravotv.com/Flipping_Out/season/2//index.php


----------



## ILuvShopping

sooooooooo happy to see a second season of this show!!!!!!! i got home late last night and i had to watch it before i went to bed!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

I think we're the only ones on tPF that watch.  That's OK it's my guilty pleasure - more for me.  LOL!


----------



## Leelee

I love this show!  Silly question, though.  How is Jeff related to Ryan?  Are they brothers?


----------



## Smoothoprter

Leelee said:


> I love this show! Silly question, though. How is Jeff related to Ryan? Are they brothers?


 
They aren't related.  They are friends.  They dated for 2 years and are now friends/business partners.


----------



## envyme

Oooh I looooooove this show!! I watched it last night.

Question: Did anyone notice that Ryan's face looked a little "off"? A little gaunt?


----------



## Sunshine

I LOVE this guy....I love all of people involved really...its a great show!


----------



## Smoothoprter

envyme said:


> Oooh I looooooove this show!! I watched it last night.
> 
> Question: *Did anyone notice that Ryan's face looked a little "off"? A little gaunt?*


 
Yes, he looked thinner than last season.


----------



## Leelee

Smoothoprter said:


> They aren't related.  They are friends.  They dated for 2 years and are now friends/business partners.


Thanks!  I couldn't figure their relationship out.  Now it makes sense.


----------



## beauty*girl

fabulous show! jeff is amazing and so talented. i'm glad he's trying to keep himself a little bit more together. LOL!


----------



## Leelee

Okay, another question....somehow I must have missed the beginning episodes last season when everything was explained.

How did Ryan get Chloe?  Did he adopt her?


----------



## sds661

I so love Jeff!!  He is soo obsessive--compulsive I worked for a guy that is exactly the same way-its hilarious!
Do you guys think he has had his lips injected??


----------



## Liz_x3

Wait Jeff is gay?  Noooooo.  He's kinda sexy.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Leelee said:


> Okay, another question....somehow I must have missed the beginning episodes last season when everything was explained.
> 
> How did Ryan get Chloe? Did he adopt her?


 
Yes he adopted his daughter.


----------



## Smoothoprter

sds661 said:


> I so love Jeff!! He is soo obsessive--compulsive I worked for a guy that is exactly the same way-its hilarious!
> *Do you guys think he has had his lips injected??*


 
Yes Jeff has admitted to getting lip injections.


----------



## sds661

^ I thought so!!


----------



## Leelee

Smoothoprter said:


> Yes Jeff has admitted to getting lip injections.


Ouch!!! I can't imagine.  I get Botox and Restylane for my forehead and marionette lines, but I can't even begin to imagine the pain of having an injection in my lips!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

He's had face work done too. Saw a picture of him from years ago & he didn't look the same. 
I like the show! The woman that works for him sometimes looks like Elaine from Seinfeld.


----------



## Leelee

Vegas Long Legs said:


> The woman that works for him sometimes looks like Elaine from Seinfeld.


I was just getting ready to post the same thing!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Don't forget to watch tonight.


----------



## originallyxelle

he is so funny


----------



## Smoothoprter

Poor Zoila and that hideous portrait that Jeff commissioned for her birthday.  I hope he gave her the three day weekend too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i LOVE this show!!! i was so upset to learn it's the second season. how did i miss such a neurotic show?  i thought i discovered the next BIG SHOW. lol
highly addictive.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm loving this season.... i think he's more aware of how he is and kinda plays it more for the camera this time but i love it. like when him and his assistant where in the car arguing about the pizza and his assistant got really frustrated and basically said the arguement was ridiculous, he busted out laughing!  he was totally just trying to get on her nerves for the fun of it. 

and when zoila wanted the 3 days off and he sounded like he was going to tell her no.... you could totally tell he woudln't be that mean to do that. he gives a lot of little smirks after trying to be 'dead serious' on his interviews with the camera.

GREAT SHOW!!


----------



## b00mbaka

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm loving this season.... i think he's more aware of how he is and kinda plays it more for the camera this time but i love it. like when him and his assistant where in the car arguing about the pizza and his assistant got really frustrated and basically said the arguement was ridiculous, he busted out laughing! he was totally just trying to get on her nerves for the fun of it.
> 
> and when zoila wanted the 3 days off and he sounded like he was going to tell her no.... you could totally tell he woudln't be that mean to do that. he gives a lot of little smirks after trying to be 'dead serious' on his interviews with the camera.
> 
> GREAT SHOW!!


 
Yeah, this season is great. Did Zoila get her 3 days off or was it just the "portrait"? That would suck!


----------



## Bella

Leelee said:


> Okay, another question....somehow I must have missed the beginning episodes last season when everything was explained.
> 
> How did Ryan get Chloe?  Did he adopt her?



Hi Leelee!  I love this show too. 

Only because I have seen every single episode...... Ryan had Chloe by a surrogate.

My SO and I discovered this show last season because we love real estate flipping shows.  My boyfriend loves it just as much as I do, we watch this one together.  Jeff is completely nuts and I love it!!


----------



## Leelee

b00mbaka said:


> Yeah, this season is great. Did Zoila get her 3 days off or was it just the "portrait"? That would suck!



I have a feeling she got her vacation!  For some reason I think he's really a softie.  It was hysterical when he asked her if she didn't already have Christmas Day off.  And then she said, yes, but not New Years.  LOL!


----------



## Leelee

BellaFiore said:


> Hi Leelee!  I love this show too.
> 
> Only because I have seen every single episode...... Ryan had Chloe by a surrogate.
> 
> My SO and I discovered this show last season because we love real estate flipping shows.  My boyfriend loves it just as much as I do, we watch this one together.  Jeff is completely nuts and I love it!!


Hi *BellaFiore,  *Thanks for clarifying that.  I can't figure out how I missed all these little details since I've been a fan forever.  I just figured out last week that Jenni and Chris were married.  Sheesh!  Where have I been?  

One thing I have noticed is they don't show anything much of Jeff's personal life.  I would love to know more about his relationships, his hobbies, etc.  Not that the show isn't perfect as it is, but I could really watch a two-hour episode every week if they included more.


----------



## Bella

Leelee said:


> Hi *BellaFiore,  *Thanks for clarifying that.  I can't figure out how I missed all these little details since I've been a fan forever.  I just figured out last week that Jenni and Chris were married.  Sheesh!  Where have I been?
> 
> One thing I have noticed is they don't show anything much of Jeff's personal life.  I would love to know more about his relationships, his hobbies, etc.  Not that the show isn't perfect as it is, but I could really watch a two-hour episode every week if they included more.



Hi!!  I know what you mean.  I love the show, Jeff is so neurotic he cracks me up.  It's funny to see him laugh at himself more now.  I guess seeing yourself on TV gives great insight.  They're so much fun.  I just spit my drink out when Zoila said, "do you want to bite me Jeff "..... or something like that.  Ryan says, "no you're saying it wrong"......omg, that was too much. lol

Yep Jenni and Chris are married.  Jenni does voice overs and Chris has been on some past episodes of Punk'd.  Both aspiring actors.  Got a glimpse of Ryan's bf, he's a cutie too.  It's funny for me to think Jeff and Ryan dated. haha.  They seem to be good friends and business partners, so whatever works I guess.  I also wish we could know about Jeff's personal life, but maybe he's not dating anyone.


----------



## CCfor C

Leelee said:


> I was just getting ready to post the same thing!



^^I have thought this, too!! Funny...Love the show...saw all last season, and now this season!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

I love the show, but my SO hates it. Long story lol. Anyway, I DVR it and watch it when hes not around!


----------



## lovinalotofbags

I watch it.


----------



## Tracy

i love this show! 
jeff's top lip looks a little over injected this season. "god is punishing me." love it!
jenny and chris crack me up!


----------



## Diesel&Coco

ARGHH!!  I'm so distraught!!  I fell in love with this show when I lived at school, but now I'm home and Bravo isnt available in this area   So now I've missed the second half of Top Chef, Make Me a Supermodel, and now Shear Genius is coming back!  Bravo has all my fave shows, and Comcast around here totally sucks!


----------



## sds661

Diesel&Coco said:


> ARGHH!! I'm so distraught!! I fell in love with this show when I lived at school, but now I'm home and Bravo isnt available in this area  So now I've missed the second half of Top Chef, Make Me a Supermodel, and now Shear Genius is coming back! Bravo has all my fave shows, and Comcast around here totally sucks!


 OH man I don't know what I would do without my Bravo shows--I really do feel for you...I don't know your situation but maybe you can call your local cable source and complain to get Bravo added...maybe...


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

envyme said:


> Oooh I looooooove this show!! I watched it last night.
> 
> Question: Did anyone notice that Ryan's face looked a little "off"? A little gaunt?


 

LOL that is what having a baby does to ya haha. I actually noticed that Jeff's hair looked weird like he was sportin a rug. He really needs to lay off the injectables on his lips though. 

But I do LOVE this show, He cracks me up so much. I know if I hit the lotto I would have him design my house. He has such a talent for decorating.


----------



## Leelee

sds661 said:


> OH man I don't know what I would do without my Bravo shows


IKWYM!  I can't imagine a life with BRAVO!


----------



## handbag-ho

Leelee said:


> I have a feeling she got her vacation! For some reason I think he's really a softie. It was hysterical when he asked her if she didn't already have Christmas Day off. And then she said, yes, but not New Years. LOL!


 

I especially love how he said to the camera, "She's so selfish!"

I love this show....just hysterical!

15 minutes until it starts here on the east coast!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Jeff's upper lip is losing all definition.  I hope he stops doing the lip injections.  He has a great face, he shouldn't mess it up.  

Last night episode was boring...  Now I have to wait until next week to see what his surveillance cameras pick up.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

He is like Kimora Lee Simmons - entertaining, but I don't understand how anybody would want to work for him.

Too bad he's gay, he and Kimora would make a great Worst-Employer.Ever Power Couple.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

He played way too much to the cameras last night. 
Its getting stupid now, who's he trying to be -
Bond, Jeff Bond.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I freaking LOVE this show!!!


----------



## hartofalyon

wow i thought i was the only one who watches and loves this show. i can't imagine working for jeff - how he installed hidden cameras to "catch" his employees. i would hate to work for someone who is constantly trying to find faults in my work. ryan on the other hand seems to be more collected and down to earth.

great show. nice to see how these successful real estate gurus tackle the declining real estate market.


----------



## jchiara

Leelee said:


> IKWYM!  I can't imagine a life with BRAVO!



You mean you can't imagine life WITHOUT Bravo!!!!!!!! 

As I've posted in the past, it's ALL I watch.  Jeff and Ryan are my sweeties.  I think Ryan is much much softer and much kinder IMO.  I enjoyed the little piece this last episode about how he moved around from home to home with Chloe and settled into this new home.  I really loved what Ryan did with the kitchen - and his partner showed his face (I didn't even know he had an SO).  Both the partner and his nanny certainly didn't seem intent on showing their personalities on camera which is fine - it's not their show...but Ryan's co-workers seemed to enjoy their 15 minutes of fame.  

I think Ryan is right - he decorates in more warmer layers - Jeff is more stark and simple.  I think I actually DO like Jeff's look a little more personally, but I just enjoy watching the remodels.

I'm actually jealous of that Encino couple having Jeff re-do their home.  It's only about 10 minutes from here and frankly, we've talked since last season we'd LOVE to have him do our home - but we don't have the money.  Frankly, I'm sure it also didn't hurt that the husband was a producer as well so I'm sure they had some 'in' to get on the show....  Boo hoo.
And you watch - that $200K budget has gone WAY over $200K but no mention of that....


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

What happened with Jeff redoing the old Dorothy Chandler estate?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

^^^ They resigned. The working styles of Jeff and the boss lady were not a good match.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Diesel&Coco said:


> ARGHH!! I'm so distraught!! I fell in love with this show when I lived at school, but now I'm home and Bravo isnt available in this area  So now I've missed the second half of Top Chef, Make Me a Supermodel, and now Shear Genius is coming back! Bravo has all my fave shows, and Comcast around here totally sucks!


 

Are you sure you dont get it? My parents have Comcast and they get it. I have a different cable company and I can only get Bravo on the one TV that has a converter box because its a digital channel. I dont understand it...I have all current tv's and they said cause its on that higher tier I need the box. Have you called your cable company?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

hartofalyon said:


> wow i thought i was the only one who watches and loves this show. i can't imagine working for jeff - how he installed hidden cameras to "catch" his employees. i would hate to work for someone who is constantly trying to find faults in my work. ryan on the other hand seems to be more collected and down to earth.
> 
> great show. nice to see how these successful real estate gurus tackle the declining real estate market.


 

I believe the cameras came about after the doggies injury. He said he had to "pull it out of Zoila" I think he was referring to the fact that Chris (who I know hate for how he treated those dogs) let the 2 dogs beat up on the one dog. I am sorry but that was not "dogs playing". Zoila was pissed. 

If my pets were injured I would be installing a nanny cam too to protect my house & pets. I dont thing there is anything wrong with that. Plus I wouldnt want to pay a persons salary if they did nothing all day long. Chris is a lazy a$$hole!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ShimmaPuff said:


> ^^^ They resigned. The working styles of Jeff and the boss lady were not a good match.


 

Hey Shimma...what is a "Sentient WitchPirate"


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Hey Shimma...what is a "Sentient WitchPirate"...


 Originally, it was "Sentient Being," then for a while it was "Sentient Windbag." 

The latest incarnation is a reference to a general characterization of us here made by a poster who bestowed upon us a thread of such absurd offensiveness that it quickly evolved into entertainment of the most hilarity-ensuing nature.


----------



## jchiara

I just hope that Jenny doesn't end up quitting in the end.  She seems super distraught when looking ahead to future episodes.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ShimmaPuff said:


> Originally, it was "Sentient Being," then for a while it was "Sentient Windbag."
> 
> The latest incarnation is a reference to a general characterization of us here made by a poster who bestowed upon us a thread of such absurd offensiveness that it quickly evolved into entertainment of the most hilarity-ensuing nature.


 

Oh Shimma you crack me up, what did I miss LOL!!! Link me to the post


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

jchiara said:


> I just hope that Jenny doesn't end up quitting in the end. She seems super distraught when looking ahead to future episodes.


 

Hmm I wonder, she looks beat doesnt she. But in his defense I feel the guys do take advantage of him.

Did you see the preview for Tues? Jeff says wow I didnt think I was going to find this, its bad...or somethig like that. I wonder what he finds. Cant wait to see it, I hope no one mistreats the animals. Those cats crack me up how they sit in the bowls on his counter.


----------



## jchiara

I honestly think it has to do with Chris - because remember Jenny is standing in the driveway saying "I could beat my life on it Jeff, he's not taking advantage of you..." (or something like that)....what I wonder is if Ryan is on his way out????  I mean, what's that preview where Jeff says "I'm cutting the fat....and you're the fat...."   Uh......how horrible is that????


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Oh I dont remember him saying that about Ryan. But Ryan knows the cameras are installed so he wouldnt do anything bad. In the preview I just saw they made it seem someone was coming in & out of his office ALOT. Who knows with Jeff though LOL!! 

Wasnt he saying he is cutting the fat in a teasing way because when he was in Ryans office he was so impressed with how it was and that made him feel like his office was in chaos?? Maybe the new guy is goofing off? Well we will find out soon...I wish this show was on Mondays LOL!


----------



## jchiara

NO - not when he was in his office and he wasn't saying that about Ryan - he was saying it TO Ryan...it was when it was a commercial and it wasn't a 'next week's episode' - it was a "coming up this SEASON on Flipping Out..." and Jenny's all hysterical crying in a driveway, he was telling Ryan he was 'cutting out the fat' (him!)....it's WHACK!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Oh geez I must have missed that then. I will watch for it on tues night, maybe they will replay it. Hmmmm I hate being out of the loop LOL!


----------



## Smoothoprter

I'm really hoping tonight's episode is more entertaining than last week.


----------



## CherryFarmGirl

I love this show!  I just figured out that it was back on two shows ago.  I thought this was going to be a boring summer for tv, but it is turning out to be quite addictive.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Poor Jenni.  Wonder what's gonna happen next week.


----------



## Bella

^ I know, me too.


----------



## Leelee

Smoothoprter said:


> Poor Jenni.  Wonder what's gonna happen next week.


I know!  Me too!  In the preview she was crying and saying something to the effect that she hopes "he gets help".  I wonder if she means Jeff or Chris?


----------



## jchiara

Leelee said:


> I know!  Me too!  In the preview she was crying and saying something to the effect that she hopes "he gets help".  I wonder if she means Jeff or Chris?



I was thinking the same exact thing!  It's hard to say - one moment you see her saying it was so hard to watch (meaning Chris on tape) and then the next is "him getting help".  Now why would Chris need help for slacking off?   UNLESS, she finds out something ELSE!    But my hunch is that it's about Jeff because after all, he did install those cameras in the first place only to confirm her suspicions that he's PARANOID!!!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

jchiara said:


> But my hunch is that it's about Jeff because after all, he did install those cameras in the first place only to confirm her suspicions that he's PARANOID!!!!


 
I agree, I think she's meaning Jeff needs help.


----------



## envyme

I read somewhere that Jenny and her husband, Chris, pitched to Bravo a reality show about them (two actors who have been trying to break into the entertainment industry for years). Also, the article stated that the executives were attracted to Jeff's personality and told Jenny and her husband that they would only do the reality show if it circled around Jeff.

This makes me very suspicious (like Jeff). Is Jenny and Chris "acting" for the cameras? I will find the article and link it.


----------



## envyme

Here is one interview with Jeff:

http://www.pc-people-magazine.com/article/interview-with-jeff-lewis-5.html

_Flipping Out _ is the latest addition to Bravo's stable of gay-friendly reality shows, which includes _Blow Out _ and _Work Out _ (not to mention the competition reality shows like _Project Runway_, _Top Chef_, _Top Design _ and _Shear Genius_). The star of _Flipping Out _ is Jeff Lewis, an obsessive compulsive, high-stakes real estate speculator. He buys million dollar homes in and around Los Angeles, lavishly and loving renovates them and then sells them for a huge profit.
 The show focuses as much on Jeff's quirky bunch of friends and employees &#8212; which includes executive assistant Jenni, her husband Chris (both actors), his business partner and ex-boyfriend Ryan, and his loyal, unflappable housekeeper Zoila &#8212; as it does his business deals. Add to the mix Jeff's cadre of therapists, psychics and spiritual advisers, and you've got an extremely entertaining bunch. Oh, and we can't forget the two cats and two dogs!
 We recently had the chance to chat with Jeff about the show, living with OCD, and pet integrators.
*AfterElton.com: Thanks so much for talking to us. 
JL: *Absolutely. I'm familiar with the website, by the way.
*AE: **That's great. We're all big fans of the show. Speaking of the show, congratulations. How did that come about? 
Jeff Lewis: * The two assistants that work for me &#8212; two of the four assistants presently &#8212; *Jenni and Chris, they were working on a project with a production company, and basically they made the introduction. They were working on this promo about their relentless pursuit for fame and success in Hollywood. It was called The Wannabes.*
 They wanted to film me because they're here working at my house five days a week. I was a big part of their life so the producers wanted to shoot their work life. I actually wasn't going to do it. I told them no initially, but they kept pushing and pushing and pushing until about three days before I reluctantly let them into my house to film. After they got the footage back to the production company, they noticed me, and they called and asked if I would be willing to be filmed and shoot a promo for a show around my life.
 From then, it happened so fast. They were in my house within fourteen days. Two weeks later, they had edited the promo, and two weeks after that, they were shopping it. Within seven days, we had three different networks interested. It literally happened that quickly. I didn't even have time to second guess.
...


----------



## Bella

I don't know.  I kind of hope Jenny is not referring to Jeff.  I don't blame Jeff at all for installing the camera, his suspicions were right.  I cringed when Chris swore on his mother and everyone else he didn't answer the phone that way.  He's a liar, he needs help. lol

Not to mention, Chris doesn't work.  My SO and I think Jeff could have Zoila, Jenny and one more person, that's it.  Chris does take complete advantage of Jeff.

Looking forward to next week.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Maybe all these reality shows have made me too jaded, it seems a little odd to me that Jeff would go on so about how strongly he felt about anyone using his computer, no one is allowed to touch it, under any circumstances with no exceptions, blah blah, and he has so little confidence in his employees that he has installed surveillance equipment, but it never occurred to him to simply password-protect his computer? (Or hire a nearby 6 year old to do it, I don't mean to suggest that Jeff could do it himself)

Anyway, so what is the bulk of the Damning Evidence?

The dude without whom he never would have gotten the reality show is using his computer.

Now I know that people can, and no doubt will, puff themselves up and talk about how awful it is that Chris did this or that, but if we step out of the unreal world of reality TV and into the real world, the level of respect and regard that we can expect to receive from our employees is commensurate with the level of respect and regard that we accord them.

The way Jeff treats and speaks to his employees is not only inappropriate in the context of an employeer-employee relationship, it is inappropriate in the context of any interaction between one human being and another.

I understand that Jeff is "troubled," and in my opinion, I am having a hard time seeing how anyone who works for him is not engaging in some pretty troubled behavior, with the possible exception of Zoila, who I suspect has plans to put "going to school" as well as her TV fame, to very good use.

But the rest of them? Come on! Jeff himself acknowledges firing and re-hiring this Chris guy like 7 or 9 times, and anyone who has seen the previous seasons of the show has seen him speak to and treat him in the most inexcusable brutish way - and in front of his wife!

Speaking of which, what kind of woman permits someone - anyone - to speak to her husband like that?

What's that, you say? An actress? An actress on a TV "reality" show? Ohhh, you mean like The Hills - or Flavor of Love!

Now I see!

So maybe I'm not too jaded. Oh, OK.

That bad, bad Chris. He knows he is not allowed to touch that computer. Boy is he in trouble now. I wonder if he will get fired.  :devil:


----------



## Bella

puff themselves up... lol.

They're all a bit off.  It's funny to watch.

......and yes, I think these people are choosing to get paid to take whatever Jeff dishes out and to do almost nothing that involves actually working.  How fun.

Jeff should have a password on his computer to go along with his new spy equipment, poor guy, wonder if he sleeps with lights on when Zoila is away.


----------



## Leelee

Even if Jenni and Chris are actors and not the "real deal" it's okay by me.  The show his still wildly entertaining and I would make the argument that it's the best on TV right now!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Leelee said:


> Even if Jenni and Chris are actors and not the "real deal" it's okay by me.  The show his still wildly entertaining..


 "wildly entertaining" is exactly what it is! And if I don't care that Mr Boston and Megan and Midget Mac are actors, I can hardly care about the actual career goals of Jeff's entourage. Come to think of it, Jeff himself might have a dream or two of seeing his own name in lights.

He must have - who gets their lip _that_ trouted without showbiz aspirations of some kind?


----------



## envyme

ShimmaPuff said:


> Maybe all these reality shows have made me too jaded, it seems a little odd to me that Jeff would go on so about how strongly he felt about anyone using his computer, no one is allowed to touch it, under any circumstances with no exceptions, blah blah, and he has so little confidence in his employees that he has installed surveillance equipment, but it never occurred to him to simply password-protect his computer? (Or hire a nearby 6 year old to do it, I don't mean to suggest that Jeff could do it himself)
> 
> Anyway, so what is the bulk of the Damning Evidence?
> 
> The dude without whom he never would have gotten the reality show is using his computer.
> 
> Now I know that people can, and no doubt will, puff themselves up and talk about how awful it is that Chris did this or that, but if we step out of the unreal world of reality TV and into the real world, the level of respect and regard that we can expect to receive from our employees is commensurate with the level of respect and regard that we accord them.
> 
> The way Jeff treats and speaks to his employees is not only inappropriate in the context of an employeer-employee relationship, it is inappropriate in the context of any interaction between one human being and another.
> 
> I understand that Jeff is "troubled," and in my opinion, I am having a hard time seeing how anyone who works for him is not engaging in some pretty troubled behavior, with the possible exception of Zoila, who I suspect has plans to put "going to school" as well as her TV fame, to very good use.
> 
> But the rest of them? Come on! Jeff himself acknowledges firing and re-hiring this Chris guy like 7 or 9 times, and anyone who has seen the previous seasons of the show has seen him speak to and treat him in the most inexcusable brutish way - and in front of his wife!
> 
> *Speaking of which, what kind of woman permits someone - anyone - to speak to her husband like that?
> 
> What's that, you say? An actress? An actress on a TV "reality" show? Ohhh, you mean like The Hills - or Flavor of Love!
> 
> *Now I see!
> 
> So maybe I'm not too jaded. Oh, OK.
> 
> That bad, bad Chris. He knows he is not allowed to touch that computer. Boy is he in trouble now. I wonder if he will get fired.  :devil:



_Bingo!!_


----------



## envyme

ShimmaPuff said:


> "wildly entertaining" is exactly what it is! And if I don't care that Mr Boston and Megan and Midget Mac are actors, I can hardly care about the actual career goals of Jeff's entourage. Come to think of it, Jeff himself might have a dream or two of seeing his own name in lights.
> 
> He must have - *who gets their lip that trouted without showbiz aspirations of some kind?*



male prostitutes.


----------



## sds661

jchiara said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing! It's hard to say - one moment you see her saying it was so hard to watch (meaning Chris on tape) and then the next is "him getting help". Now why would Chris need help for slacking off?  UNLESS, she finds out something ELSE!  But my hunch is that it's about Jeff because after all, he did install those cameras in the first place only to confirm her suspicions that he's PARANOID!!!!


 I have been wondering the same thing but in the preview after it shows Jenny crying it shows Jeff saying I didn't mean to hurt Jenny by installing cameras??  So it seems maybe she did see Chris doing something that upset her?


----------



## jchiara

OKAY, and not to make anyone nuts here.....BUT......as mentioned by Shimma and as we all know, "actors" is the key word here.....not so much Jeff but more like Jenny and Chris....there's something about her crying in the driveway that just seems soooooooooooo FAKE!   My MIL does that when she's trying to get us to feel badly about something and it's not like a "crying" but like a scrunchy-face-wobbly-voice-making-it-sound-like-crying-but-not-really crying thing.  When she says "does it hurt? You bet...."  You bet?  Who says "you bet?" when they're referring to their husband being caught doing something 'wrong' on camera....
Needless to say, I'm slightly dubious about her upsetedness - but still....number one show to me....


----------



## Bella

It's ALL for the cameras and I say BRING IT ON!!!  LOL


----------



## envyme

jchiara said:


> OKAY, and not to make anyone nuts here.....BUT......as mentioned by Shimma and as we all know, "actors" is the key word here.....not so much Jeff but more like Jenny and Chris....there's something about her crying in the driveway that just seems soooooooooooo FAKE!  *My MIL does that when she's trying to get us to feel badly about something* and it's not like a "crying" but like a scrunchy-face-wobbly-voice-making-it-sound-like-crying-but-not-really crying thing.  *When she says "does it hurt? You bet...."  You bet?  Who says "you bet?" when they're referring to their husband being caught doing something 'wrong' on camera....*
> Needless to say, I'm slightly dubious about her upsetedness - but still....number one show to me....



LMFAO!!!!!!!Your posts ALWAYS crack me up!!!!!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

what was the deal with laurie (the encino homeowner) freaking out when she thought jeff "cussed"  -- is she for real??


----------



## jchiara

Oh did you see that?  She's COMPLETELY flirting with him - no kidding - I KNOW that look!!!   There's this one little scene right after that where she's just looking at him - oh you know what she's thinking girlfriend!!!!   And yes, he's gay, but a girl can dream can't she?  Married housewife flirting with a gay cute guy that won't put anyone in jeopardy, KWIM?  Unless she thinks she's gonna "convert him".... 

I can't tell if she's playing the dummy - I mean, the whole rat poo thing was a bit extreme with her "grossoutedness" and the cussing was just silly.  She's married to a producer...you don't think she here's "WHAT THE !@# JERRY - I TOLD THAT !@## @@#$ THAT I NEEDED THE SCRIPT LIKE !@@# YESTERDAY......" 



kicksarefortwids said:


> what was the deal with laurie (the encino homeowner) freaking out when she thought jeff "cussed"  -- is she for real??


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Jeff is funny.  Chris is lazy and a liar.  He should get fired.

"Make sure they squeeze his anal glands because it is full."    Now that was gross.


----------



## TulsaMINI

jchiara said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing!  It's hard to say - one moment you see her saying it was so hard to watch (meaning Chris on tape) and then the next is "him getting help".  Now why would Chris need help for slacking off?   UNLESS, she finds out something ELSE!    But my hunch is that it's about Jeff because after all, he did install those cameras in the first place only to confirm her suspicions that he's PARANOID!!!!



The first thing I thought when Jenni said she wanted him to get help, I thought Chris and porn. Maybe he's looking at porn sites all day?


----------



## Bella

OMG!!!  I just finished watching...........

It's really sad to say, but I wasn't too shocked by what unfolded.  Poor Jenny.

On a lighter note..... I loved when Jeff said, "I'm nobody's b*tch", then looked at Jenny and said, "except yours"....... my reaction......"aww" LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chris is an actor, so I wouldn't be surprised if this is part of his plan to be seen more and book some jobs.  He was on Punk'd, looks like Jenni got punked.  Poor thang.  But seriously, I would love to hear what other 'issues' caused their break-up.....


----------



## envyme

DC-Cutie said:


> Chris is an actor, so I wouldn't be surprised if this is part of his plan to be seen more and book some jobs.  He was on Punk'd, *looks like Jenni got punked*.  Poor thang.  But seriously, I would love to hear what other 'issues' caused their break-up.....



I think we're being Punk'd.


----------



## jchiara

Well if that's being "punked" then I wouldn't want to be married to him anyway.  Jeff handled it so WELL too, I thought......

What I found to be quite moving was the scene where it was shown how he told Jenny about the situation, but it was all done on the hidden camera and you could see how visibly shaken she was.  It was like there was anger at first and then just a break down.  Poor Zoila.  You knew she just wanted to be somewhere else.  I'm glad she was there for Jenny though - Jeff's right - he doesn't have much 'nurturing' to him (can't believe he said no one in his family hugged him as a child? ) - and that his well-meant attempt was to give Jenny an appointment at a masseuse.  

The Finley apartment that Jenny and Chris lived in sure was pretty!  I wonder how much Jeff charges in rent for that?  

And guys, could Ryan's teeth be any more beautiful and any more WHITE???????


----------



## Bella

I actually thought Jeff did handle the whole thing very well, with Chris and especially being a friend to Jenni.... as much as he's capable anyway. lol  

Obviously there is more to the story of Jenni and Chris that we don't know, but my take is now that Chris has been fired from his "job" it was probably easier to leave Jenni.  He had to be pretty humiliated finding out he was being watched for two weeks.  Did you see his reaction?  What an actor.  Stone cold.  It's too bad, he had it pretty darn easy "working" for Jeff and I'd bet he's kicking himself in the ass.  It was pretty apparent to me that Jenni didn't want him to leave, sad.  I also thought it was interesting how Jeff revealed that Chris had done this to her four years ago, out of the blue he wanted a divorce.

Do I think Jenni deserves better?  You bet! 


......oh, and I hope she got that tetanus shot ush: AND a pair of heavy duty shoes.


----------



## jchiara

BellaFiore said:


> Do I think Jenni deserves better?  You bet!



Did you love that?  'YOU BET!  YOU BET!!!!!!" 

She seemed afraid to diss Chris on TV, but I'm wondering - it seems like she loved him a lot more than he loved her.  And married to him for 8 years and she's yearning for a house and kids?  And he's such a BUM!  She seemed far classier and more mature than him by 10000%.  It was always an odd couple to me to begin with.
But damn, that apartment was CUUUTTE!


----------



## envyme

This is my take. Chris and Jenn have been trying to break into the acting industry for YEARS. They submit a pilot to Bravo. Bravo is more interested in Jeff than they are in Chris and Jenn. THEN, not only is Jenn given the title of co-producer, she is getting more television time than Chris. Chris feels emasculated. It happens in Hollywood all the time. The only difference here is that they were trying to get to Hollywood...


----------



## Smoothoprter

Jeff said that Chris up and left Jenni 4 years earlier, saying "I want a divorce" out of nowhere.  Then here he goes and does it again.  I feel for Jenni.  I wish only good things for her in the future.


----------



## jchiara

Yeah Jenni - let the bum go!!!!!   What did she do?  Beg him to stay?  Ugh - then you gotta wonder....where's the self-esteem?????


----------



## Bella

jchiara said:


> Did you love that?  'YOU BET!  YOU BET!!!!!!"
> 
> She seemed afraid to diss Chris on TV, but I'm wondering - it seems like she loved him a lot more than he loved her.  And married to him for 8 years and she's yearning for a house and kids?  And he's such a BUM!  She seemed far classier and more mature than him by 10000%.  It was always an odd couple to me to begin with.
> But damn, that apartment was CUUUTTE!



LOL!  

That apartment was very nice.  Jeff said it would cost him $2k to cover it.  

I agree, but I think maybe Jenni loves Chris more than he loves her.  You know how that works.  He sure doesn't seem to be very driven.  They both want their big break, but it seems Jenni realizes she has to work in the meantime. lol

It might sound weird, but even with last nights episode being so dramatic and sad, I enjoyed seeing a somewhat softer side of Jeff.  I think he'd do just about anything for Jenni.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Yeah I kept mutterng to myself oh Jeff your such a softy. I love this guy. I love that he cares so much for his animals, and the deer LOL! Chris really pissed me off how he let those 2 dogs gang up on the one pup. And then when the one dog came to see him he flung his hand at the dogs face to go away. Chris is a LOSER!!!

Jeff really loves Jenni. It was so cute at the end when he said I am nobody's ***** and then he turned to Jenni and said well I am your ***** LOL!!!  He said he would wait for her for 6 months, however long it takes. Such a nice guy (even though a bit neurotic haha). 

I am just glad Chris is gone, how can you swear on your soul and your parents that you didnt answer the phone wrong. He is gonna get struck by lightning for saying that. Karma!!


----------



## jchiara

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ^Yeah I kept mutterng to myself oh Jeff your such a softy. I love this guy. I love that he cares so much for his animals, and the deer LOL! Chris really pissed me off how he let those 2 dogs gang up on the one pup. And then when the one dog came to see him he flung his hand at the dogs face to go away. Chris is a LOSER!!!
> 
> Jeff really loves Jenni. It was so cute at the end when he said I am nobody's ***** and then he turned to Jenni and said well I am your ***** LOL!!!  He said he would wait for her for 6 months, however long it takes. Such a nice guy (even though a bit neurotic haha).
> 
> I am just glad Chris is gone, how can you swear on your soul and your parents that you didnt answer the phone wrong. He is gonna get struck by lightning for saying that. Karma!!



Absolutely agreed on all points.  Hubby says I have a crush.  I absolutely LOVE this guy.  Damn - I want to stalk him!!! He's only like 20 minutes from me!!!   And I know that street where they redid the Encino house...!  Do you think if I hung around I'd see him?  I'm sure they're loooong done with THAT project.  Who knows when this was actually shot?  Hopefully Jenni has moved on and into a place of her own...you know what they say about guests....."guests and fish smell after 3 days..."


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

jchiara said:


> Absolutely agreed on all points. Hubby says I have a crush. I absolutely LOVE this guy. Damn - I want to stalk him!!! He's only like 20 minutes from me!!!  And I know that street where they redid the Encino house...! Do you think if I hung around I'd see him? I'm sure they're loooong done with THAT project. Who knows when this was actually shot? Hopefully Jenni has moved on and into a place of her own...you know what they say about guests*....."guests and fish smell after 3 days...*"


 

OMFG you crack me up girl!!!! I told my hubby if we win the lotto I am giving him a few mill and telling him to go design me a house. I actually love the one he is living in, do you know where that is? He is so funny, I dont think alot of people get his dry sense of humor. I know I do LOL!!!

I bet they shot it at least 3 months ago. Watch for papers etc and see the date. I swear I caught a date but now I cant remember. I freeze the tv on his lists and read them. I get such a kick out of them that they are like 50+ things to do....like Starbuck, wash the pool furniture, clean the sinks...so funny.

I wouldnt go stalk Encino....go stalk Starbucks LOL and when you hear someone ordering a latte at 140 degrees you know he is coming.


----------



## jchiara

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMFG you crack me up girl!!!! I told my hubby if we win the lotto I am giving him a few mill and telling him to go design me a house. I actually love the one he is living in, do you know where that is? He is so funny, I dont think alot of people get his dry sense of humor. I know I do LOL!!!
> 
> I bet they shot it at least 3 months ago. Watch for papers etc and see the date. I swear I caught a date but now I cant remember. I freeze the tv on his lists and read them. I get such a kick out of them that they are like 50+ things to do....like Starbuck, wash the pool furniture, clean the sinks...so funny.
> 
> I wouldnt go stalk Encino....go stalk Starbucks LOL and when you hear someone ordering a latte at 140 degrees you know he is coming.



Right!  And who wants to see that Encino wencho anyway?  That's exactly what they're like.... 
Oh no - I'm CRACKING UP with EVERYTHING he says.....he's the bomb.  But what about poor Ryan?  He's such a sweetie.....and those teeth!!!

Did you love Jeff when he said "I hear a kid.  Okay, knock the price down $10k.  With every subsequent cry, take off another $1k."  

I keep BEGGING hubby if we ever get the chance to remodel our house, could I have Jeff do it?  Plllleeezzze????  I look around my tiny but nicely decorated abode and think "Oh my God - he'd DEMOLISH EVERYTHING..."  And yes, Los Feliz is a very trendy area just north of downtown L.A.  Madonna actually had a house over there at some point....it's not really my area since I'm a valley girl, and that's not really the "valley", but it's in the same area code....  Damn - okay, where is he now?  Commonwealth?  I gotta find that Range Rover!!!!! 

Plus - I cut and pasted a map for you Luv2 - I'm "woodland hills" on the left - he's at the right.  It's all freeway baby all freeway.  Do you think my 5 year old would mind the drive over? (oh and Encino Woman is in between)...


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

jchiara said:


> Right! And who wants to see that Encino wencho anyway? That's exactly what they're like....
> Oh no - I'm CRACKING UP with EVERYTHING he says.....he's the bomb. But what about poor Ryan? He's such a sweetie.....and those teeth!!!
> 
> Did you love Jeff when he said "I hear a kid. Okay, knock the price down $10k. With every subsequent cry, take off another $1k."
> 
> I keep BEGGING hubby if we ever get the chance to remodel our house, could I have Jeff do it? Plllleeezzze???? I look around my tiny but nicely decorated abode and think "Oh my God - he'd DEMOLISH EVERYTHING..." And yes, Los Feliz is a very trendy area just north of downtown L.A. Madonna actually had a house over there at some point....it's not really my area since I'm a valley girl, and that's not really the "valley", but it's in the same area code.... Damn - okay, where is he now? Commonwealth? I gotta find that Range Rover!!!!!


 
Wait you didnt like the Encino lady? Not Courtney, the other girl. I thought she was nice, and she liked Jeff too. Wasnt he bad with his 35 rat feces...OMG I bet he really did count them HAHA!!!

Yeah he totally had me on the floor with the kid comments. He was like I will have them down to $1.425 now the more noise they made, soo funny. 

And yes Ryan is a real sweetheart too. I bet when they were together he was always holding Jeff reigns. He is the wise one, he is so calm. Wasnt it funny when Jeff spent all his time re arranging the furniture and then Ryan came in and made it "Warm", and Jeff was like well you could have sent me a text that you were moving the couches....but I have to pick my battles. So funny! 

I just love this show. I really look forward to it. I heard Top Design or something else is starting Aug 2nd tuesdays...I hope that doesnt mean the season is almost over. I will be pissed!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Oh thanks for the map, it sheds light on where he is. He is moving closer to you, I heard him say he wanted to concentrate on Studio City because its close to the studios LOL!! You need to find him for us!!!! I tell you the key is Starbucks!!! LOL

Yeah I think he lives at Commonwealth. Go Google him LOL!!


----------



## jchiara

I'm on it!


----------



## Bella

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I am just glad Chris is gone, how can you swear on your soul and your parents that you didnt answer the phone wrong. He is gonna get struck by lightning for saying that. Karma!!



Right then and there is when my jaw dropped.  Liar.  Jeez, he could have told the truth and laughed it off and I don't know, APOLOGIZED!  

I love this show!  I get a kick out of my SO and how much he likes it.  We both get Jeff's sense of humor.  We like Ryan too and the dynamic between the two of them.  It really is a lot of laughs and great eye candy at the same time...... in more ways than one.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BellaFiore said:


> Right then and there is when my jaw dropped. Liar. Jeez, he could have told the truth and laughed it off and I don't know, APOLOGIZED!
> 
> I love this show! I get a kick out of my SO and how much he likes it. We both get Jeff's sense of humor. We like Ryan too and the dynamic between the two of them. It really is a lot of laughs and great eye candy at the same time...... in more ways than one.


 

Yeah ya know how hard would it have been to say well Jeff I was feeling goofy and Chez Louie just popped out, sorry. It just goes to show you that he is screwed up and he must have done some bad things behind her back to leave her.  He was convincing when he was denying it to Jeff, and he didnt even try to defend himself. I am surprised Jeff didnt say more about him going thru his personal items. Good Riddance.

I think everyone adores Ryan he is so nice. He must have alot of patience to put up with Jeff's neurotic behavior LOL!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i can't help but say this again but I FREAKING LOVE THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!

and i absolutely loved how the last episode ended with jeff saying "i'm nobody's *****" and then looked back and jenny and sweetly said "except yours" so sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this has probably moved to my #1 show, I even watched it BEFORE i watched big brother!

I really liked chris last season but not so much this season... he just doesn't seem to give a rat's a$$ about what he's doing. maybe he's bitter that jeff got the show and not him and jenny?? and i was soooo heartbroken when they showed the video camera of jeff talking to jenny about firing chris. i almost cried for her!


----------



## Smoothoprter

You are too funny crushing on Jeff and Brian.  



jchiara said:


> Right! And who wants to see that Encino wencho anyway? That's exactly what they're like....
> Oh no - I'm CRACKING UP with EVERYTHING he says.....he's the bomb. But what about poor Ryan? He's such a sweetie.....and those teeth!!!
> 
> Did you love Jeff when he said "I hear a kid. Okay, knock the price down $10k. With every subsequent cry, take off another $1k."
> 
> I keep BEGGING hubby if we ever get the chance to remodel our house, could I have Jeff do it? Plllleeezzze???? I look around my tiny but nicely decorated abode and think "Oh my God - he'd DEMOLISH EVERYTHING..." And yes, Los Feliz is a very trendy area just north of downtown L.A. Madonna actually had a house over there at some point....it's not really my area since I'm a valley girl, and that's not really the "valley", but it's in the same area code.... Damn - okay, where is he now? Commonwealth? I gotta find that Range Rover!!!!!
> 
> Plus - I cut and pasted a map for you Luv2 - I'm "woodland hills" on the left - he's at the right. It's all freeway baby all freeway. Do you think my 5 year old would mind the drive over? (oh and Encino Woman is in between)...


----------



## Smoothoprter

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Wasnt he bad with his 35 rat feces...OMG I bet he really did count them HAHA!!!


 
'cause you KNOW he counted them!


----------



## Smoothoprter

I'd love to have Jeff design a house for me.  Then I'd have Candace Olson from Divine Design decorate it.


----------



## jchiara

Smoothoprter said:


> I'd love to have Jeff design a house for me.  Then I'd have Candace Olson from Divine Design decorate it.



AH Candace Olson.  She's cool!  She's just a Canadian girl though, from what I understand.  
Me personally - I'd have Jeff do the house and RYAN decorate it!!!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Smoothoprter said:


> You are too funny crushing on Jeff and Brian.


 
I meant Ryan. :shameUH!


----------



## Smoothoprter

jchiara said:


> AH Candace Olson. She's cool! She's just a Canadian girl though, from what I understand.
> Me personally - I'd have Jeff do the house and RYAN decorate it!!!!


 
I'd pay all of her expenses to come down from Canada and decorate.  I love her style.


----------



## Leelee

This was the best episode ever.  I wish this show could win an award of some kind.  It's that awesome.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Smoothoprter said:


> 'cause you KNOW he counted them!


 

LOL OMG yes he did count them haha. And when he was going on in the car when talking to the customer he said that the rats may have been burrowing in the cribs or something like that. He cracks me up. He has such a dry sense of humor. I bet alot get offended by him, but I love him. So funny!





jchiara said:


> AH Candace Olson. She's cool! She's just a Canadian girl though, from what I understand.
> Me personally - I'd have Jeff do the house and RYAN decorate it!!!!


 
Thats would I would do too. Ryan has such a great decorating style.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ....go stalk Starbucks LOL and when you hear someone ordering a latte at 140 degrees you know he is coming.


Actually, you would need to discreetly tail the person who placed the order to their destination.

Jeff does not order his own Starbucks, he sends one of his hapless minions to do it.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^I was referring to 2 episodes ago _I think_ when he was with Jenny in the car while she ran in to pick up their latte's. 

He was there so jchiara could have grabbed him


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ^I was referring to 2 episodes ago... he was with Jenny in the car while she ran in to pick up their latte's...He was there so jchiara could have grabbed him...



Ahhh! Thanks! I clearly have not been paying enough attention to this show, and in an effort to address that, I watched the most recent episode again, and the Jeff character emerges as such an inhuman beast that it was one of those occasions where you feel really relieved that it is not really "reality.":

Jeff explains why he is doing Jenni this big favor of allowing her to keep working through the dissolution of her marriage and moving from the home she shared with her now ex.

He knows she needs the money right now, and of course he isn't going to give her a paid vacation because "we don't do that at Jeff Lewis's office."

His love for her is so great that he is also permitting her to move out of the house that he had been charging her $2000 a month for, even though it will inconvenience him.

She is in so much pain that she is walking around like a zombie, and Jeff knows that what she needs is a hug, but he is not comfortable with hugging, so he pays a stranger to rub her back. That's how much he loves Jenni.

In the middle of all this, she steps on a rusty nail, and the workers, who are no stranger to this kind of injury at construction sites, advise that she get a tetanus shot (duh) Jeff agrees to allow this, if it is what she really wants, because after all, shots are terribly painful, as tears stream down her face from the pain of the nail puncture.

Returning to "reality," my speculation is that:

The network wanted another season. Chris and Jenni had made some "real life" decisions of their own, and so the agreement was reached to develop a story line that would "work in" those events to the show, maintain cast continuity for at least the first few episodes, while introducing the new cast member and setting the stage for his own subplot.

What I haven't figured out is whether Other/New Chris will leave the show, and finding a new employee will be the next drama, or whether he will stay on the show, and maybe go work for Ryan instead, and that can be the drama...

Of course the storyline I would enjoy most would be a mass defection, where they _all_ either go work for Ryan, or accept offers that have become available as a result of their reality TV fame, while Jeff liquidates his assets to fund an extended stay as an inpatient in a respected mental health facility!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Oh Shimma you dont get his "dry" sense of humor. He doesnt crack a smile or even smirk when he jokes around. You gotta watch this show more to get to know him. You cant just go by what comes out cause most of it is schtick!!

He is hilarious...he loves Jenni and you missed the part where he said whatever Jenni needs even if its 6 months I will wait for her. You picked out his joking side and didnt highlight his serious side. He is a great guy.


----------



## jchiara

Agreed - not everything is doom and gloom.  His dry sarcastic humor is FANTASTIC!!!!  Just love him.....


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Oh Shimma you dont get his "dry" sense of humor. ..You gotta watch this show more to get to know him. You cant just go by what comes out cause most of it is schtick!!...
> 
> ...you missed the part where he said whatever Jenni needs even if its 6 months I will wait for her...




Yes, I did catch that, I just forgot to include it. He'd give her as much as 6 whole months to get over the end of a ten-year relationship.

Maybe you are right, and I don't always get his schtick. I had to see New York in two distinct non-reality show contexts before I caught on to her, and have now officially proclaimed all applicable mea culpas and today I hail her as one of the world's Greatest Living Comedians.

So I do understand the whole thing of creating personas specifically for the purpose of becoming a reality show "star," in fact in the I Love Money thread, you can see where I give major props to Mr Boston and Megan for their talents in that field of endeavor.

But I have seen Jeff's show enough to see the way he talks to people - unacceptable, whether it is intended as schtick or not -  and he does not deny that he mistreats his employees and speaks to them in ways that are inappropriate, his mental/emotional health issues are the basis of the show.

It could be that I am just not comfortable with that, in the same way that I dislike those Bachelor shows when it appears that one of the hamsters is getting TV mixed up with real life.

I know that Jeff has lots of fans, and I don't mean to offend them, I do think that the show is very entertaining,  I just find the "Jeff" character extremely unlikeable, and I acknowledge that there is a definite inconsistency there.

At least I have company. To refer again to the I Love Money thread, look at all the people who are just rubbed the wrong way by Megan - but they keep watching. They love to hate her, which is, in my opinion, exactly her intention, and exactly why producers should and do cast her. 

 So I guess what it boils down to is that I love to hate Jeff!


----------



## Leelee

jchiara said:


> Agreed - not everything is doom and gloom.  His dry sarcastic humor is FANTASTIC!!!!  Just love him.....



ITA!  He's a very cool guy!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Shimma I know what you mean just know that alot of what he says isnt intended to be true its intended to get a "rise" out of people.  

For example when Zoila wanted a day off for her birthday he said "What am *I* gonna do, who is gonna do my laundry, she's so selfish" BUT this time look and you can see him smirking.  He is so freakin funny!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=c53cc32AKNQ

You dont reeeeealllly think he is being sincere there, and really calling her selfish do ya?  He is totally playing and being funny. If you take him seriously then yes he will offend everyone on the planet.  

He is just so funny to me. I guess I just love people that have that dry sense of humor, like the quiet guy that will interject the subtle one liner into conversation versus a loud person making a spectacle. 

Anyways...we are all different thats what makes the world go round right?   I am going to to have to come over to your I Love $ thread and visit. I have 2 episodes to watch on my tivo so I gotta get caught up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OMG.... I saw Jeff while having dinner in LA last night.  His lips are FUGLY.  I just kept staring at them....


----------



## Leelee

DC-Cutie said:


> OMG.... I saw Jeff while having dinner in LA last night.  His lips are FUGLY.  I just kept staring at them....


OMG!  Who was he with?  Ryan?  Jenni?  Alone?


----------



## jchiara

DC-Cutie said:


> OMG.... I saw Jeff while having dinner in LA last night.  His lips are FUGLY.  I just kept staring at them....



Oh my gosh!!! Where?  Darn, me and the hubby never go out on Sunday nights.....I get the feeling that when Zoila isn't making eggs, he eats ALL of his meals out.......yeah, the lips are a little strange - sort of like the Lori from RHOC of the guy world...but me still loves him!!


----------



## aklein

They do seem to at least order takeout every damn day for lunch.


----------



## Tracy

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Oh Shimma you dont get his "dry" sense of humor. He doesnt crack a smile or even smirk when he jokes around. You gotta watch this show more to get to know him. You cant just go by what comes out cause most of it is schtick!!
> 
> He is hilarious...he loves Jenni and you missed the part where he said whatever Jenni needs even if its 6 months I will wait for her. You picked out his joking side and didnt highlight his serious side. He is a great guy.


 
ITA w/ this! i crack up! i don't think i got it the whole first season......i thought what an ass! but now, i get it----sosososo funny!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Shimma I know what you mean just know that alot of what he says isnt intended to be true its intended to get a "rise" out of people.
> 
> For example when Zoila wanted a day off for her birthday he said "What am *I* gonna do, who is gonna do my laundry, she's so selfish" BUT this time look and you can see him smirking. He is so freakin funny!!!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=c53cc32AKNQ
> 
> You dont reeeeealllly think he is being sincere there, and really calling her selfish do ya? He is totally playing and being funny. If you take him seriously then yes he will offend everyone on the planet.
> 
> He is just so funny to me. I guess I just love people that have that dry sense of humor, like the quiet guy that will interject the subtle one liner into conversation versus a loud person making a spectacle.
> 
> Anyways...we are all different thats what makes the world go round right?  I am going to to have to come over to your I Love $ thread and visit. I have 2 episodes to watch on my tivo so I gotta get caught up.


 

ITA with your assesment of Jeff and his dry wit, along with his obsessive compulsiveness, is the reason I love Jeff.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

jchiara said:


> Oh my gosh!!! Where? Darn, me and the hubby never go out on Sunday nights.....I get the feeling that when Zoila isn't making eggs, he eats ALL of his meals out.......yeah, the lips are a little strange - sort of like the Lori from RHOC of the guy world...but me still loves him!!


 

Girl you missed your chance now...you could of had dinner with him LOL! PM her for the name of the restaurant and you'll have to go back next weekend 

Yeah his lips are getting a bit puffy, reminds me when Jessica Simpson did it and she said I couldnt even tak right. Why do people do it to the n-th degree? I guess he is obsessive about his lips too


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ...a lot of what he says...intended to get a "rise" out of people.
> 
> For example when Zoila wanted a day off for her birthday he said "What am I gonna do, who is gonna do my laundry, she's so selfish" BUT this time look and you can see him smirking...
> You dont reeeeealllly think he is being sincere there, and really calling her selfish do ya?...


No, I did not think he was being serious in that whole thing, about regretting "allowing" her to go to school because she was learning she had rights etc, or at least if he really thinks that stuff, he understands the total absurdity of it.

Zoila appears to be enjoying herself immensely, I think she could become a bigger reality star than any of them, if she wants to.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^LOL your right...I love how she got so miffed at the ugly painting. Most people would say I like it to be polite. She fits right in to the chaos.

I love how she is so caring for his animals too. Doesnt that crack you up how that cat sits in the bowl on the counter. So cute.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Yes! when it got lost, last season, and she finally found it, and called Jeff to tell him that "he is here, in bowl."

That painting was just awful. Zoila was right. It should hang next to the cat box. And the cat box should be in a closet. And Ryan should have had a nice one done of her to hang up on the wall. Jeff is - OK, out of respect for those who, incredible as it may seem, have crushes on his trout-lipped OCD-infested ass, I won't say it.

Maybe I will send Ryan an email and suggest that he do something to rectify the Zoila portraiture situation.


----------



## Leelee

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I love how she is so caring for his animals too. Doesnt that crack you up how that cat sits in the bowl on the counter. So cute.



He really is a good guy.  I believe he said all three of his dogs were rescues.  It is hysterical that the cats (I think I've seen two) are *always *eating on the counter!  LOL!  They are lucky kitties!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Yes I believe all of his pups were rescues. I know those animals get treated so good (well if you exclude Monkey's trip to the accupunturist ) I just get the biggest kick of how he sits in the bowl. I was over a friends house and his cat was on the counter sleeping on his laptop keyboard, probably cause it was warm. But I mean even look how Jeff goes and gets a big bag of apples for his deer. Most people would shoo them away.

That is why I am so glad Chris is gone...that poor cat would have stayed locked up in that cabinet behind those cases of water all day if Zoila wasnt there. He could have really hurt the cat too if he forced those heavy cases back and squished him. Ahhhh dont get me going on that idiot again and how he mistreated that puppy.


----------



## jchiara

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Yes I believe all of his pups were rescues. I know those animals get treated....
> That is why I am so glad Chris is gone...that poor cat would have stayed locked up in that cabinet behind those cases of water all day if Zoila wasnt there. He could have really hurt the cat too if he forced those heavy cases back and squished him. Ahhhh dont get me going on that idiot again and how he mistreated that puppy.



Absolutely.  And I agree about the deer.  I do think if it's true about his family not 'hugging' him, perhaps it is easier for him to show his affection for 'animals' rather than people directly, per se....if you know what I mean - just getting all psychological on ya.....


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^LOL Yeah I know what you mean. Our family isnt huggers either. You remember his dad...no wonder Jeff is the way he is. Remember how his dad was like when ya gonna start paying me back for that college education, or I only wanted to meet ya for lunch to get $ out of you. 

Just goes to show how your parents really mold you and can screw you up as a person (same with Candy/Tori too)


----------



## aklein

Oh no, am I as bad as Chris because once I shut my kitty in the cabinet? He snuck in there in the morning while I was making my coffee. I didn't know he was in there until that night when I went to get something out of the cabinet to make dinner.
And about the deer, I think it's cool. We set up a salt lick for the deer at our mountain house. We were worried that other animals would eat the apples before the deer.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Oh gosh no...accidents happen. Chris has a mean streak in him. Didnt they know Monkey was missing and he left anyways, for his audition.  Thats what I mean he only cares about himself. He probably didnt even have an audition, he was probably going to the park and sleeping on a bench with a bottle of beer in a bag!!

If he took those dumba$$ ear phones out of his head he might have heard the cat meow or something. I mean he looks like the biggest tool with those things in his ears 24/7, that would really bother me.


----------



## jchiara

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Chris probably didnt even have an audition, he was probably going to the park and sleeping on a bench with a bottle of beer in a bag!!


----------



## Leelee

Luv2BuyBags said:


> But I mean even look how Jeff goes and gets a big bag of apples for his deer. Most people would shoo them away.


I had completely forgotten about him feeding the deer bags of apples.  LOL!  The deer in my yard would be thrilled.  All they have to eat are expensive flower and shrubs.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i can COMPLETELY see jeff's side in not being a hugger... i was never grown up by hugging people and my parents just started when they moved halfway across the country...   if i have a friend who's having a hard time and bawling... oh man... talk about uncomfortable to me! i don't know how to comfort people.... it's just awkward for some people



and the cats probably eat on the counter because of the dogs. i know a lot of people who have cats and dogs and they put the cat food up where the dogs can't eat it.  dogs will eat anything and everything (usually) so if you're only feeding your animals at certain times during the day, and leave the cat food with the dog food, then the dogs will push out the cats and eat their food before they can get to it. put the cat food bowls on the counter and the dogs can't get it


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leelee said:


> OMG!  Who was he with?  Ryan?  Jenni?  Alone?



He was with 2 other people, not from the show.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

ILuvShopping said:


> i can COMPLETELY see jeff's side in not being a hugger... i was never grown up by hugging people and my parents just started when they moved halfway across the country... if i have a friend who's having a hard time and bawling... oh man... talk about uncomfortable to me! i don't know how to comfort people.... it's just awkward for some people


 
I understand it too. I was at a funeral last month and you can only imagine how much I just wanted to crawl off and hide. Funerals are never fun but having to deal with hysterical family members was totally more than I could handle. I was uncomfortable like you wouldn't believe... And as Ryan told Jeff "Your sympathetic comes off as not caring" (or something like that.) I feel kind of bad about it but I don't exactly know how to deal with emotional situations.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Luv2BuyBags said:


> he was probably going to the park and sleeping on a bench with a bottle of beer in a bag!!
> .


 
 I literally started laughing out loud at this! OMG.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^LOL glad I made you giggle!




Leelee said:


> I had completely forgotten about him feeding the deer bags of apples. LOL! The deer in my yard would be thrilled. All they have to eat are expensive flower and shrubs.


 
LOL that why I put most people shoo them away, they can do so much damage poor things are just hungry LOL!!


----------



## Leelee

WOW!  We went from Chris the Dog, the Old Chris and the New Chris to just one Chris!  I did not see the latest departure coming.


----------



## Bella

^^ and after tonight, no Chris.


----------



## jchiara

Uh - I don't know you guys, last night was rough.  Jeff is on the verge of being like - I'm not sure what....that scene with him trying to tell Jenni to 'cut him off' with Jesse the Painter....UGH.......I was DYING......well, Jesse doesn't seem like the brightest bulb in the bunch...

I DID appreciate Jeff's ability to be civil to Courtney - although, I'm still quite baffled at what happened there.  Things seemed to be going to so well - especially with  Ryan going to the antique place and picking out the wood hood covering.  That's the beauty of editing though, I suppose - it just didn't seem 'right' about Courtney and her husband complaining about it costing too much money - hello?  You're doing 2 million dollars of renovation!  I didn't get that.

Jeff with Chloe was a little 'funny' - although I could sense Ryan's frustration because YES - children DO imitate so every time Jeff threw the babydoll and said "bad baby" my heart just went 'UGH'.....  Not funny Jeff........

Now the clincher here, and don't throw eggs at me seriously because this JUST MY OPINION and I wanted to mention it last week, but I thhiiinkkkk Zoila is teetering on the verge of '*****-ness'.  Yes, you heard it here.  What got to me, seriously, was the scene at the table with Chris wanting to take Memorial Day off.  And she's trying to be all coy and act and respond in the same way Jeff would....ZOILA - YOU'RE NOT JEFF - JEFF IS JEFF....YOU'RE NOT CUTE AND COY ACTING LIKE HIM SO GET OVER YOURSELF......  It really annoyed me, but frankly, I think I'm really super similar to Chris and always felt he was on the verge of tears.  Thankfully that relationship ended very very well - although I thought it was quite funny that Chris drove away flipping the bird at the camera....

I can't quite tell if the Encino woman is playing the camera, is trying to be sly, or just is a wench.  "I can't hear you - your mouth is moving and nothing is coming out....."  Well, okay -I've said that before - and I suppose she was frustrated - I mean, $200K and he's not putting in crown moulding or a new garage door....and that WAS stupid of her to owe him like $4k and she went to buy a playhouse.......HOWEVER, I'm sure that was charged on a cc and Jeff's money comes from a 'savings' account or whatever.  What do you think?

AND I CAN'T BELIEVE NEXT WEEK IS THE FINALE!!!!!!!   However, with all this said, I firmly believe with them interviewing new 'house boys', there HAS to be more drama to follow.  There just has to be...................


----------



## ILuvShopping

my jaw dropped to the floor when they said next week was the season finale..... my reaction was NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

i think this show has officially made it to my #1 favorite show spot. 

the part with jenny on the phone with jesse and jeff the 3 of them all talking at the same time was starting to get a bit overwhelming! i couldn't tell if jenny was getting more frustrated with jeff or jesse cause it seemed like jesse wouldn't shut his mouth either!

loved the meeting between jeff, jenny and chris about chris leaving. i'm glad jeff was able to put some of his humor into it and make it a comfortable situation for them all.  and was so glad chris had enough balls to tell jeff that he should only hire someone that basically wanted to be a house keeper.   i'm kinda wondering why zoila can't do all that stuff? she can't be sweeping and dusting all day can she??? 

the car scene at the end with zoila was funny. 

all i've got to say is... THIS SHOW BETTER BE BACK FOR A 3RD SEASON!

edit- i think i read somewhere (was it in this thread??) that the encino lady's husband is a producer or something for the show so i'm sure her and jeff have a pretty good relationship off the cameras for them to go back and forth between eachother like that. at times jeff would say something and i'd think "oh no she's going to freak out!!" but then she comes back with something almost as witty.


----------



## RealDealGirl

I've watched 2 seasons of this show and even though the show is really entertaining, I still can't decide if I like Jeff or not. He's either loveably insane or an evil genious, I can't figure out which.


----------



## envyme

How much do you think Jenni is being paid??? I hope MUCHO DINERO!!!!!!!


----------



## jchiara

envyme said:


> How much do you think Jenni is being paid??? I hope MUCHO DINERO!!!!!!!



HA!  And what camera time.....


----------



## ShimmaPuff

ILuvShopping said:


> ...so glad chris had enough balls to tell jeff that he should only hire someone that basically wanted to be a house keeper...


I think Chris totally made the right decision, and I was glad to hear Jenni be so candid about the job. I could be wrong, but in contrast to Zoila and Jenni, who are clearly enjoying the showbiz aspect, that Chris was being sincere about his interest having more to do with the business of staging and flipping real estate, and at 31, really wanted to get a foot in the door of that business, and is just as sincere as his admiration of the work Jeff and Ryan do.

It seemed very obvious to me that Chris had been hired more as a personal assistant than anything actually having to do with the business, and I think that the reason Old Chris stayed as long as he did was because he's an actor. That's his actual career aspiration, and in between auditons, whether he waits tables or walks Jeff's dog or someone else's dog doesn't really matter.

Being Jeff's assistant seems like an ideal job for an actor, because like Jenni, they can take advantage of the face time afforded by the reality show.


ILuvShopping said:


> ...i'm kinda wondering why zoila can't do all that stuff? she can't be sweeping and dusting all day can she???


 I think because Jeff is so unwilling to do much of anything for himself, that he simply requires more than one assistant, when most people manage to make it with one, or none. Zoila can't sweep and dust, do pet care and follow Jeff around bringing him this or that, and perform construction site scut-work (which most people would hire a temp worker to do) and do all the household errands and cook or fetch all of Jeff's meals!

Zoila's primary function is not even being Jeff's housekeeper so much as being Jeff's companion. She keeps Jeff company after the others have gone home, much in the same way Jenni keeps him company during the day. He does not need to take Jenni and her clipboard with him everywhere he goes. He could carry the clipboard and hand out checks and write things down himself, but I get the impression that in addition to wanting to be served "like a king," being alone, even for short periods of time, is something that is so unpleasant for him that he is basically willing to pay people not only to do stuff that most people do for themselves, but just to be with him.



jchiara said:


> ...but I thhiiinkkkk Zoila is teetering on the verge of '*****-ness'


I think Zoila has discovered the joy of cameras, as well as getting paid to be on a reality show, and is developing her character, working on her craft. She might be teetering on the verge of her own talks with a producer or two...


----------



## envyme

> zoila's primary function is not even being jeff's housekeeper so much as being jeff's companion. She keeps jeff company after the others have gone home



bingo!


----------



## rocketheart

I'm not sure if this has already been posted but I just found out that Chris Keslar's sister is Angela Keslar from Project Runway 3. I can see the resemblance now..


----------



## envyme




----------



## jchiara

Well, she's got a HECK of a sweetie-pie brother.  I'll tell you - he was some nice guy - I really liked him.  And Jeff was right - he was too nice to work for them.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Yeah they are right, you have to have a certain personality to work there. Like if you take everything they say & do so seriously then you wont last there at all.  I would love to work for him. 

I am so bummed that the season is over next week already. Geez doesnt Bravo know we love his show?

I kinda got annoyed at Jenni's attitude towards Jeff when SHE sent the list.  That bugs me about people she was saying HE was getting all crazy, well if SHE was the one that was going to lose $30,000 or more importantly lose credability I bet she would be acting the same way. So rude!!


----------



## Leelee

rocketheart said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been posted but I just found out that Chris Keslar's sister is Angela Keslar from Project Runway 3. I can see the resemblance now..


I remember the name, but I can't place who she was.


----------



## i<3bags

rocketheart said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been posted but I just found out that Chris Keslar's sister is Angela Keslar from Project Runway 3. I can see the resemblance now..


 
That's veeeerrrry interesting!

I am bummed that the finale is next week too!! I want to see how Encino turns out. 

I am enjoying Flipping Out more than Project Runway atm.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Me too, its my favorite show that and Tori & Dean. I want more more more!!!!


----------



## Shella13

Angela was the annoying one who put rosettes on EVERYTHINNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG. Grrrr.


----------



## flipchickmc

I LOVE this show.  I can't believe next week is the season finale already.  Every episode Jeff does something that never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Leelee

Shella13 said:


> Angela was the annoying one who put rosettes on EVERYTHINNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG. Grrrr.



Oh, that's right!  Now I remember her.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Tonight is the finale already!!!!  BOOOOOOOOO!

Bravo what is your problem, we need a zillion more episodes :couch:


----------



## aklein

Did anyone else see Jeff, Jenni and Zoila on The Soup this weekend? It was hysterical.


----------



## Faith

^^ I loved that!


----------



## aklein

Here is the link for those that didn't see it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poz-SJsd8sw

Oh and Shimma, if you do not already watch The Soup, you need to start.  It is right up your alley.


----------



## Lanier

Kind of random, but has anyone else noticed that EVERYONE wears Lacoste in this show? 

I'm sad that the season is over after tonight - it went by too fast!


----------



## Leelee

aklein said:


> Here is the link for those that didn't see it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poz-SJsd8sw


Thank you!  That was cute.  I noticed that on the credits, Jenni had changed her last name.  Maybe she went back to her maiden name?


----------



## Leelee

Lanier said:


> Kind of random, but has anyone else noticed that EVERYONE wears Lacoste in this show?
> 
> I'm sad that the season is over after tonight - it went by too fast!



I noticed that too!  Jenni even had on an Izod dress (in grey).  I had no idea Izod made anything but polo shirts.  Oh well, they all look good in them.

Which reminds me....wasn't it hysterical when Jeff commented to the lady in the apartment that he's buying that every one who lives there is attractive?  LOL!  I don't know another soul who could get away with saying something like that.  Thinking it, yes, but saying, it...no!  LOL!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

^^^  Now I thought that was one of the nicer, more normal things I had ever heard him say.


----------



## i<3bags

Lanier said:


> Kind of random, but has anyone else noticed that EVERYONE wears Lacoste in this show?
> 
> I'm sad that the season is over after tonight - it went by too fast!


 
I wonder if they get promotional stuff, which is not usually the case with Lacoste unless you are Andy Roddick. Maybe that is one of Jeff's requirements, you have to wear Lacoste to work here- or else!, hehe. 

And I am not sure that Jett dude is going to work out for them- seems very surfer dude-esque. I thought it was a good end to the season. I am excited to see what Jeff does with the new house he just bought. It does have a lot of potential, but if it does indeed have termites, it is going to take a while to flip.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

aklein said:


> Did anyone else see Jeff, Jenni and Zoila on The Soup this weekend? It was hysterical.


 

OMG that was hysterical...I loved "what is this 140...nah its 143, Keep Blowing"  And again Zoila steals the show 

I am bummed its over  now we have 3 weiners to watch fight over a bunch of over priced houses for sale


----------



## jchiara

Sorry guys - that Million Dollar Listing Show - no way.  I didn't even tune in.  It's like having McDonalds after Lawrys....no way.  So no Tuesday nights now.  CRAP.  

Okay you have to KNOW that there WILL BE ANOTHER SEASON!  I mean, C'MON!!!  Jeff in Malibu?  Them fighting in the last 30 seconds of the season? Oh seriously - really.  That'll be the new one.  New House Boy.  Zoila thought he was cute - I seriously thought "eh".  
Wow.  What a show.  He does have this new comedy routine though - it started with "whyalaughing?" and last night it was "whyyagointhewoods?" 

Encino was beautiful.  I wasn't too fond of the new facade's front doors, but whatever.  Brick driveway was beautiful.  Nice - nice......

I bet beginning of next year.  For all we know, it's filming right now!!!!  Summer in Malibu....remember?


----------



## i<3bags

To add- Him picking up the toilet paper and doo at Valley Oak was a scream! Jenni was just like whatever Jeff. LOL!


----------



## Tracy

aklein said:


> Here is the link for those that didn't see it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poz-SJsd8sw
> 
> Oh and Shimma, if you do not already watch The Soup, you need to start. It is right up your alley.


 
hahaha! that was great, it's 143..............


----------



## Bella

jchiara, I _will _be watching Million Dollar Listing, since I don't eat at Mickey D's I can get me some on TV! lol  Talk about drama.

Encino was gorgeous, what a transformation.  I loved last nights episode.  They were playing quarters, loved it!  Jenni seems to be doing much better, good for her.  Zoila with the new guy, that was pretty funny.  He needs a haircut though.

I love Ryan more and more, he's just so forgiving and tolerant with Jeff.... "so just the seven of you"  Did anyone notice Jeffs brother, his lips?  Suuuure, the Lewis's all have big lips. lol 

Can't wait to see the next season in Malibu???  ......and with no dogs.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i LOVED when jeff told lori to return the playhouse -- what a bizarre relationship they have!  I'm mystified with courtney -- how is it she came to own hancock park?


----------



## jchiara

kicksarefortwids said:


> i LOVED when jeff told lori to return the playhouse -- what a bizarre relationship they have!  I'm mystified with courtney -- how is it she came to own hancock park?



"I'm not listening....your mouth is moving and nothing is coming out........"

Yeah, what's up with Courtney?  Notice they didn't show the husband - I wonder who he is.......either some hotshot realtor or a 95 year old billionaire.  And how could she possibly be complaining about Jeffs 'price' when they just bought a house like that?  How ludicrous.
Does anyone recall the Hancock park address? I wonder if they showed it....


----------



## jchiara

Ooh - this is an interesting read you guys!

Jeff's an Aries...it SOOOO figures!!! 

"Jeff Lewis

Lewis was born March 24, 1970 in Orange County, California, and is a 1988 graduate of Mater Dei High School. He attended both the University of Southern California and Chapman University where he was Pre-Law and Political Science major. After graduating from college in 1993, Lewis began working for a real estate agent. In 1999, Lewis began his current occupation as a real-estate speculator, and has since bought 45 properties, and has been able to sell 41 of those 45. Jeff purchases properties, sometimes for over a million dollars each, and then renovates them to sell for a HEFTY profit.[2] The New York Times called Jeff "A man balancing multiple mortgages like bolders on a poodle."[3]
Jeff's day-to-day misadventures surrounding his business are followed throughout the show. Lewis is a self-admitted Obsessive Compulsive, and has various other quirks that make up much of the show's content. Lewis obsesses over his three dogs and two cats, who really are adorable, has several psychics and mediums, and even performs exorcisms for his houses. He goes to a therapist and does "scream therapy," with the goal of releasing his stress. [4]

Ryan Brown

Ryan grew up in Oxnard, California, and attended school at the University of California, San Diego where he majored in Neuroscience, intending to one day go to medical school. Ryan later changed his plans, moved to Europe, and became a fashion photographer. Ryan moved back to Los Angeles where he and his brother both entered the developing and design business. They began by designing individual rooms, later moving to houses. He later developed a business relationship with Jeff.
Ryan is Jeff's business partner. Earlier in their relationship, Ryan and Jeff used to date. As they have a long history together, Ryan is used to Jeff's ranting and his various quirks, and is able to remain calm when Jeff "flips out."

Jenni Pulos Elwood

Jenni was born in Portland, Oregon, but grew up in Scottsdale, Arizona. She played tennis competitively in high school. She attended the University of California, Los Angeles as a Theater & Film major and a Political Science minor. Jenni intended to play tennis for UCLA, but later invested her time in acting. Jenni considers herself to be an actress, voice actress, and rapper. She married another one of Jeff's assistants, Chris Elwood, but recently divorced him.
Jenni refers to herself as Jeff's Executive Administrative Assistant and often refers to Jeff as "crazy" due to his obsessive-compulsive tendencies, but also admits that many "geniuses" are crazy. Jenni has complained that Jeff treats his animals better than his assistants. Jeff often gives preferential treatment to Jenni and considers her his best assistant, evidenced by the fact that she has only been suspended once. Any series of tasks that Jenni refuses to do are delegated to Jeff's second and third assistants.

Chris Elwood

Chris was born in Cleveland, Ohio, moved to Atlanta after graduating from high school, where he began acting and married his first wife. He later divorced his wife and moved to Los Angeles to pursue acting where he met Jenni. Chris is mostly recognized as one of the wingmen on Ashton Kutcher's MTV show Punk'd. Chris commented on the series that while most people expect him not to be doing the kind of work he's doing for Jeff, he needs some extra income to supplement his acting career.
In Season 1, Chris was effectively referred to as the "Trash Guy" or the "third house assistant." It was his job to clean up the job sites. In Season 2, Chris is the "House Manager," meaning that he sees that Jeff's residence is in working order. Every day, he is given a long list of tasks, which he and the "second house assistant" must complete.
As both Chris and Jenni are in the acting business, they often push aside their duties in favor of acting opportunities, which subsequently gets Jeff upset. Jeff has fired Chris multiple times, but he always has re-hired him.
In the July 15, 2008 episode, Chris was caught lying to Jeff, and due to a nanny cam that proved Jeff's suspicions, Chris was fired. Chris admitted (only after he was told about the cameras) to not only lying to Jeff, but lying to his wife, Jenni, about how he answered the phone, using Jeff's computer, and not doing his work as he was expected.

Steve Bowman

Steve was born in Houston, Texas, but grew up in the San Francisco area. His father was in the Coast Guard and his mother was a nurse. His parents divorced at an early age. After graduating high school, Steve moved to New York City to pursue theater. Steve attended the American Academy of Dramatic Arts in Oakland, graduated, then moved to Los Angeles.
Steve was Jeff's "First House Assistant" during the first season. In the season two premiere, looking back at season one Jeff noted that he had fired Steve saying that it "had been too hard on Steve to work for me." Steve only appeared as part of Season 1.

]Chris Keslar

Keslar joins the cast during the second season, replacing Steve Bowman. The brother of Project Runway 3's Angela Keslar, Keslar stated in the first episode that he would like to break into the real estate market. Keslar resigned on the July 29th episode because his expectations about a quick promotion were brought back to reality by Jeff during his three-month review.

Zoila Chavez

Zoila was born in Nicaragua and lived the early duration of her life there. She married and raised two daughters. In 1987, when her daughters had grown up, Zoila divorced her husband and moved to the United States to pursue work. She began cleaning Jeff's house every week, then was eventually persuaded to become Jeff's live-in housekeeper. Zoila became a citizen of the United States in 1996 and lives here with several of her brothers and sisters.
In addition to Jenni, Zoila is Jeff's favorite employee. Jeff says she takes very good care of him and his animals. Because he did not have warm and affectionate parents, Zoila serves as a surrogate mother to Jeff. she is resilient in the face of Jeff's temper and rarely loses hers.

Houses

Ben Lomond
Lewis purchased the Ben Lomond property in Los Feliz for $975,000. The Ben Lomond property eventually sold for $1,349,000 after Lewis had lowered the price drastically after failing to sell the property for months. Lewis lived in Ben Lomond for the duration of the taping of the first season of the series.[5]

Commonwealth
The Commonwealth property is a three-bedroom, two-bathroom house located in Los Angeles. Lewis originally paid $863,000 for the 1,938 square foot house.[6] The house was featured during the end of the first season. Lewis bought the house after other real estate speculators had failed to improve the property after finding serious structural deficiencies. Lewis lived in this house during the taping of the second season of the series.

Encino
After Lewis quit the Hancock Park job, he was brought on as a consultant to remodel a home in Encino.

Hancock Park (Lorraine)
The Lorraine property is otherwise known as the Dorothy Chandler Mansion or where the late philanthropist lived out the last few years of her life before she passed away. The house was also once known as the "Western White House". As Lewis states in the second season opener, he had worked on this project as a consultant, earning himself and Brown a salary of $25,000 a month to supervise the remodeling of the mansion. The mansion was purchased by Joe and Courtney Handleman for $8,070,000.[7]Lewis quit Lorraine after a disagreement about hiring contractors in the second episode of the second season.

Nottingham
The Nottingham property was purchased for $2,260,000. It, was by far, the largest house that Lewis had flipped. Brown had lived in the house after he won a bet with Lewis that was featured in the series. The property sold for $4,350,000.[8]

[edit]Valley Oak One
The Valley Oak One property was initially featured as the first property that Lewis lived in during the series.
[edit]Valley Oak Two
The Valley Oak Two property is currently featured in the 2nd season of the series. This is the second property that Lewis "flipped" on Valley Oak Drive in Los Feliz. The house is close to Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt's Los Angeles home. Lewis purchased the house for $1,710,000 in March 2007. Lewis put the property up for sale for $2,995,000 in May 2008.[9]. The house is still on the market as of June 2008. It recently went down to $2,595,000. [10]
Valley Oak Two was notable on the series, because the owner that Lewis had purchased it from had refused to vacate the premises after the transaction took place. Lewis began demolition even while the former owner was still living there.

Edgemont
This property was purchased by Jeff on the Season 2 Finale for 1 million dollars. It will likely be his new home if there is a Season 3. He mentioned to Jenni and Ryan that Zoila wouldbe sleeping in the basement, near the gas valves."


----------



## kicksarefortwids

jchiara said:


> "I'm not listening....your mouth is moving and nothing is coming out........"
> 
> Yeah, what's up with Courtney? Notice they didn't show the husband - I wonder who he is.......either some hotshot realtor or a 95 year old billionaire. And how could she possibly be complaining about Jeffs 'price' when they just bought a house like that? How ludicrous.
> Does anyone recall the Hancock park address? I wonder if they showed it....


 
they're like an old married couple, the bickersons.

i almost fell over when they were talking about the electrical work -- $66,000!  i felt like bravo edited out too much of courtney and jeff round 2.  it seemed like one minute they were re-hired and the next minute they were quitting.  again.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

jchiara said:


> "I'm not listening....your mouth is moving and nothing is coming out........"
> 
> Yeah, what's up with Courtney? Notice they didn't show the husband - I wonder who he is.......either some hotshot realtor or a 95 year old billionaire. And how could she possibly be complaining about Jeffs 'price' when they just bought a house like that? How ludicrous.
> Does anyone recall the Hancock park address? I wonder if they showed it....


 

Or how about the tirade on why she couldnt take the kids to the park LOL!!!!   OMG I am gonna miss him.

Oh yeah and Courtney is the typical homeowner that thinks she knows it all because she did construction in timbucktu once. LA is a whole other ball of wax AND so is a grand OLD house like that (in which you have to preserve everything). She has no freakin idea how much construction has escalated in cost due to the boom. Sure yeah now things are slow but prices for contractors and material have not dropped. She is just an egomaniac and in over her head and wanted to blame Jeff.

Does it make sense to buy a super expensive house like that and then scrimp on your contractor and get the lowest guy that will do the ****ty-est job? I couldnt stand her!!!! Stupid tightwad!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Good info thanks jchiara. Geez he may just break even on the last property if it went down to $2.5 million I am sure he put a ton of $ in that house.

He better be back for season 3 or I am moving to Calif and will stalk his a$$ with you!! LOL


----------



## ShimmaPuff

aklein said:


> ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poz-SJsd8sw Oh and Shimma, if you do not already watch The Soup, you need to start...


Oh, it has an honored place in our Tivoid, and is part of our regular Friday routine!

I enjoyed watching Jenni supervise Jeff removing unwanted excrement from the yard. Maybe next season we will see him moving furniture and painting, too, as he continues to fire - and be fired as a client by - more and more contractors.

Guess we'll have to wait till next season to find out how the new scutman will work out, but I think letting prospective employees know upfront that they will be verbally abused, and that the job is a static position,  advancement would mean being given the responsibility to clean up _more_ dog poop by 5:30 than one had, at one's entry level, cleaned up, is a good idea, and even if this  particular one doesn't work for them, giving applicants more accurate information will definitely up their chances for a good match!

Jenni looks so much like Julia Louis Dreyfus, I am surprised nobody has figured out a way to exploit that, although maybe due to the failure of her last sitcom to blow the roof off the network, not so many people are brainstorming the subject.


----------



## Leelee

Thank you *jchiara*!  That was a great read!


----------



## Bella

jchiara, thanks for the read.  Didn't realize Jeff grew up in OC and went to Mater Dei.  I could have crossed paths with his OCD self a time or two back then. ha!


----------



## Swanky

BellaFiore said:


> jchiara, I _will _be watching Million Dollar Listing, since I don't eat at Mickey D's I can get me some on TV! lol Talk about drama.
> 
> Encino was gorgeous, what a transformation. I loved last nights episode. They were playing quarters, loved it! Jenni seems to be doing much better, good for her. Zoila with the new guy, that was pretty funny. He needs a haircut though.
> 
> I love Ryan more and more, he's just so forgiving and tolerant with Jeff.... "so just the seven of you" *Did anyone notice Jeffs brother, his lips? Suuuure, the Lewis's all have big lips. lol*
> 
> Can't wait to see the next season in Malibu??? ......and with no dogs.


 
Chelsea Handler quizzed him about his lips and he pretty much admitted to having them done.  Something about gay men in LA HAVE to be on their game! LOL!  He handled her calling him a Queen pretty well too


----------



## ShimmaPuff

BellaFiore said:


> ...Did anyone notice Jeffs brother, his lips?  Suuuure, the Lewis's all have big lips. lol


Maybe the brother and the father had theirs reduced.


----------



## Kenia

Angela from Project Runway is Chris' sister? Was she the one with all the ugly flower things? and her mom cried about hating the blue dress?

If thats her...  Angela and Chris lol



How did I miss this thread. This show is my guilty pleasure!

Sad thing is I see a lot of Jeff's personality in myself... and now I find out were both aries!


----------



## Bella

ShimmaPuff said:


> Maybe the brother and the father had theirs reduced.


----------



## JavaJunkie

A reunion!? That defiantly makes me not as sad that the season has ended. I can't wait till next Tuesday.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Chelsea Handler quizzed him about his lips and he pretty much admitted to having them done. Something about gay men in LA HAVE to be on their game! LOL! He handled her calling him a Queen pretty well too


 
i thought he denied it (but fully admitted to botox and why would you admit to one but not the other?)  i loved the botox comment he made on the second to last episode (i;m having a senior moment and can't recall it but it was funny).


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I watched the marathon today (or at least sorta watched most of it while doing other things) and I do feel sorrier for him than I did. In the finale, he seemed to be going out of his way to appease me, and I appreciate that.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

DAMN!!! I wanted to tape it so I could re watch it on my treadmill. Grrrrr. Let me know if it replays again.


----------



## fashion1sta

It was funny seeing Chris Keslar's expression about not having Memorial day off lol.... and the avocado scene was hilarious as well ("i'm a 30 year old man... why i am i getting punished?!!") 

Jeff: "how many times have we eaten from el pollo loco"
Chris: "about 20"
Jeff: "well then why would you forget the guacamole when this is the 21 time?"


----------



## Leelee

Do you think this will ever come out on DVD?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

OMG I hope so....I want all 3 seasons LOL!!


----------



## jchiara

I prayed I'd see him in Malibu today, but alas, I did not....


----------



## aklein

Anyone watching the reunion? Ugh, Andy Cohen is the worst!


----------



## jchiara

I definitely will be watching, but I'm on Pacific Time, so not for awhile.
I absolutely DETEST Andy Cohen, but isn't he some big mucky muck for BRAVO?  I think he's like a producer or something.  He is the epitome of yucky L.A.  I'm ashamed.....


----------



## ShimmaPuff

My Wheelchair Bring all the World to the Yard is one of my favorites, too!


----------



## Sunshine

I loved the reunion!!! Totally made me laugh, and I needed that today!!!


----------



## jchiara

Ah.

http://www.afterelton.com/archive/elton/people/2007/2/andycohen.html


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

aklein said:


> Anyone watching the reunion? Ugh, Andy Cohen is the worst!



Yeah, I watched it! Andy Cohen is totally annoying, but the reunion made me laugh. I love Zoila!


----------



## Leelee

aklein said:


> Ugh, Andy Cohen is the worst!



He really is not a likable guy.  Absolutely no charisma and kind of makes my skin crawl.

But, I have to say, that episode was the funniest thing I have ever seen on TV in my life!


----------



## aklein

I think that Andy Cohen has the hots for Ryan. And he was shamelessly flirting with Jeff too.


----------



## Cate14

> I think that Andy Cohen has the hots for Ryan. And he was shamelessly flirting with Jeff too.


 

Me, too--I kept saying that to DH while we watched. 

Love that show. It was a great reunion episode.


----------



## Smoothoprter

I LOVED the reunion.  I thought most of Zoila's interview seemed scripted, like Jeff and Jenni preppred her and in fact they seemed to keep reminding her what she was supposed to say.  That was disappointing because Zoila is normally more loveable.  Other than that I thought it was awesome!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I taped it, now I cant wait to see it!!! I was watching the Olympics.

But I agree Andy Cohen is yuk!!


----------



## fashion1sta

when Zoila was talking about the milkshake song.. i couldn't stop laughing! (whether or not it was scripted....)- but she's very sweet... and i feel like she's the only person who can actually understand Jeff lol.

Oh.. and Jenni is a good rapper!


----------



## jchiara

Clumping underarm hair.......

and I thought it was a little strange that they had Zoila still sitting there in her 'maid's outfit'....?


----------



## kicksarefortwids

andy cohen seemed so smitten with jeff and you could tell jeff thought he was an idiot (which he is).  did andy have his lazy eye fixed?  it seemed less, well, lazy.  he really is a waste of space.

jenny was hysterical!  i really love her!  any idea how old she is?  she seemed much older than chris (and not just because he's so immature).

i wonder if people have tried to steal zoila away from jeff (where i live, people try to steal other people's nannies, housekeepers all the time).  she is _sassy_ -- love her.

how adorable is ryan?  makes me want to be a gay man.


----------



## Leelee

kicksarefortwids said:


> andy cohen seemed so smitten with jeff and you could tell jeff thought he was an idiot (which he is).



I noticed that too....and that was before I read that Andy Cohen was gay!!!  It was so obvious.   LOL!  Who on earth would want to date Andy Cohen?


----------



## Smoothoprter

fashion1sta said:


> when Zoila was talking about the milkshake song.. i couldn't stop laughing!


 
Yes, exactly that's the stuff I was sure was scripted because Jeff said "Tell Andy about your favorite song" and all of the other stuff that "Jeff teach me".


----------



## IHeartCoach

Jenny's rap was really good!!!

I like this show. My boyfriend of course can't stand Jeff...

I can't wait til it comes back on next season.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

IHeartCoach said:


> Jenny's rap was really good!!!
> 
> I like this show. My boyfriend *of course* can't stand Jeff...
> 
> I can't wait til it comes back on next season.



why "of course"?  do men generally dislike him?  my husband thinks he's awesome!  he's actually the one who got me watching this show.  i think anyone who dislikes jeff is just jealous (which i think is what jeff would say!)


----------



## kicksarefortwids

jchiara said:


> *Clumping underarm hair.*......
> 
> and I thought it was a little strange that they had Zoila still sitting there in her 'maid's outfit'....?



made me think my hubbie might need some manscaping -- love that word!

i wasn't that surprised zoila wore her uniform -- i'll bet jeff told her to (remember that he had her portrait "present" done of her in that uniform -- clearly that's how he prefers her!)  what was odd was the juxtaposition of the uniform with her heavily made up hair and face!


----------



## jchiara

Yeah, how TOTALLY PRACTICED was Jenni's rap?  PLUEEZE!    And he drives an Escalade?  He doesn't have an Escalade.... 

And yes, I agree - the maid's outfit with the makeup.  I found it a little strange having her hanging out with Jeff 'after hours' having a drink.  I mean, doesn't she have brothers or something she lives with here or does she live with him 24/7?  I guess it IS 24/7. Ugh.  I'm sorry - I couldn't have a drink (or two) with Jeff Lewis OR Ryan, for that matter, without jumping their bones thinking I could convert them.....


----------



## fashion1sta

Smoothoprter said:


> Yes, exactly that's the stuff I was sure was scripted because Jeff said "Tell Andy about your favorite song" and all of the other stuff that "Jeff teach me".


 
lol... well, at least she pulled it off! Also, she's like "yes.. and he's been teaching me about Tila Tequila and not getting hang overs" .. ( i was like- this is so random!!.. but hilarious)


----------



## jchiara

fashion1sta said:


> lol... well, at least she pulled it off! Also, she's like "yes.. and he's been teaching me about Tila Tequila and not getting hang overs" .. ( i was like- this is so random!!.. but hilarious)



She called it "head overs"!!!!!


----------



## fashion1sta

lol... oh i know! but andy helped her out after hahaha

I was like "what's a head over???"


----------



## ShimmaPuff

jchiara said:


> Yeah, how TOTALLY PRACTICED was Jenni's rap? PLUEEZE!.....


Well, the whole thing seemed pretty scripted, I think that Zoila may be slipping under Jeff and Jenni's radar a little bit, their "prompting her" came off as more "scripted" than anything she said,  I don't think they have noticed how dramatically she has picked up and developed her "work it" skills, in the first season she came across as a little shy and not too sure about this whole thing, but now I don't think anybody needs to worry about Zoila being taken for a ride in any car she does not want to get in.



jchiara said:


> ...I found it a little strange having her hanging out with Jeff 'after hours' having a drink. I mean, doesn't she have brothers or something she lives with here or does she live with him 24/7? I guess it IS 24/7.....


 Well, Jeff is more than a little strange, in my opinion. Zoila is a "live in" housekeeper, this came up in a previous post, but Zoila's real job is not to vaccuum and dust, but to keep Jeff company. It doesn't seem like Jeff has formed a lot of close personal relationships with people who are not paid to spend time with him, but Ryan and Jenni both do have close relationships outside of work,  and so Jeff needs a sort of "paid companion" for when business hours are over and his other employees have returned to their homes, family, friends, etc.

I'm assuming that most of Zoila's family is in Nicaragua, should any of them come to the US, specifically to LA, then that might present Jeff with some new challenges...


----------



## jchiara

And frankly, I'm not quite sure if it was for 'show' because I know a lot of what Jeff does seems to be a little bit for humor sometimes, but it did bother me a bit that he hardly was able to hug Jenni.  Of course, he admitted to feeling uncomfortable about it and made some comment about an erection (oh brother), but I was glad Jenni was like "EWWWW GROSS!!!!"  Yeah Jeff....:okay:  
I don't know.  We all have different upbringing.  I kiss my kids so much I'm sure they'll be like "phew" by the time they move out when they're 40.....


----------



## Smoothoprter

ShimmaPuff said:


> I'm assuming that most of Zoila's family is in Nicaragua, should any of them come to the US, specifically to LA, then that might present Jeff with some new challenges...


 
If you go to the BravoTV website you can view Zoila's picture gallery.  She has pictures of her sister, brother-in-law and two neices.  I believe they live in L.A.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Smoothoprter said:


> If you go to the BravoTV website you can view Zoila's picture gallery.  She has pictures of her sister, brother-in-law and two neices.  I believe they live in L.A.


I did not even know about the gallery. That is interesting, although I would guess that especially when the show is in hiatus that Zoila might have a little more "autonomy" in terms of hours off than Jeff might like insinuating, since she is anything but stupid, and I am sure that he is paying her more than he would somebody else, so we are left to speculate that either they are not so close-knit that they mind Aunt Zoila working during the evenings and apparently most weekends, or possibly that they do mind, but they are willing to make the sacrifice for Aunt Zoila's help with the girls' college fund!


----------



## Lanier

aklein said:


> I think that Andy Cohen has the hots for Ryan.



I thought the exact same thing! 

He said that he loved Ryan's house about 100 times.


----------



## jchiara

aklein said:


> I think that Andy Cohen has the hots for Ryan.



Who wouldn't???   but those teeth!!!  They're BLINDINGLY WHITE!!!!!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

jchiara said:


> And frankly, I'm not quite sure if it was for 'show' because I know a lot of what Jeff does seems to be a little bit for humor sometimes, but it did bother me a bit that he hardly was able to hug Jenni. Of course, he admitted to feeling uncomfortable about it and made some comment about an erection (oh brother), but I was glad Jenni was like "EWWWW GROSS!!!!" Yeah Jeff....:okay:
> I don't know. We all have different upbringing. I kiss my kids so much I'm sure they'll be like "phew" by the time they move out when they're 40.....


 
I totally understand the hugging....our family arent huggers at all. Its uncomfortable if your not used to it. 

I finally watched it last night and OMG I was losing it the whole time. I wondered if the chapstick/lipstick comment was rehearsed??

I thought it was hysterical when they were talking about his manscaping and Jeff said I dont even take vitamins, and Andy said "the only thing you take is guacamole" LOL.

And also Ryans haircut thing was so funny. He was like "no one tells you your hair looks bad til after you get it fixed" and Jeff chimes in "well I did" LOL!!! So funny

I did wonder if Zoila did some botox, she looked very smooth in the face LOL. Wouldnt it be great if they auctioned her photo? I would love that, but I am sure it would go for ALOT of $$ I know Andy wants it LOL

I am gonna miss these guys.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Wouldnt it be great if they auctioned her photo? I would love that, but I am sure it would go for ALOT of $$ I know Andy wants it LOL


 
It is up for auction right now.  Go to BravoTV.com.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Damn  How did I miss that? I didnt hear them talk about it tues.

Wow its at $6550 I bet Andy will bid the highest LOL!!


----------



## Leelee

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I totally understand the hugging....our family arent huggers at all. Its uncomfortable if your not used to it.



I agree with you.  My family never hugged each other and I wince when I think about doing it sometimes in social situations.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

^and remember that jeff suffers from OCD and probably other mental/emotional disorders that are minimized (at least on tv) by the fact that he is smart, funny and successful.  but he is a head case so the fact that he has an aversion to hugging doesn't surprise me in the least.  listen, the man doesn't even have any friends -- he hangs out with his housekeeper!  what does surprise me is that he and ryan were ever a couple (anyone know for how long?) -- they seem so different!  i would like to see his whole family to get an idea of how he turned out this way (his younger brother seems normal).


----------



## jchiara

Not to be too gross or out of place here, SERIOUSLY, but with all this aversion to physical intimacy, how does he have.......sex?????    Ryan must have been like the 'bad baby' that Jeff kept throwing on the floor.....


----------



## fashion1sta

^ lol.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^^LOL you crack me up...I could say something but I wont hehe. I do think its nice that he does adore that lil girl. Its funny she has a dark sense of humor for a young lil girl, she will fit right in.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

jchiara said:


> ...how does he have.......sex?????    Ryan must have been like the 'bad baby' that Jeff kept throwing on the floor.....


I do not want to imagine or speculate on that. I think it is wonderful that Ryan has been able to recover and is now happily married with a baby, and not a long term resident of an in-patient facility. He must be extraordinarily resilient.


----------



## CCfor C

Love the show! Can't believe it's already over this season...too short! I enjoy them all...Jeff has "issues" but I find him likeable. His heart's in the right place, and he's a hard worker. I can also relate to some of his OCD...I myself like things very symmetrical and it bugs me when they're not...love Jenni and Zoila. One of my fave parts was the "cut him off" bit w/Jenni and Jessie...I honestly was ready to scream at Jeff.."shut UP!! SHE IS trying to cut him off..give her a chance!!"


----------



## ShimmaPuff

The more I see of them, the more I understand that they are just wackos, but at least they recognize that they are wackos, Jeff and Jenni I mean, I don't think that Zoila is wacky, just very tolerant, and Jeff himself acknowledges that he pays his employees more than they would get elsewhere, which it makes sense that he would need to do in order to have any employees, wacky, tolerant or otherwise.

Plus, the world of reality TV can open all kinds of new windows - Jenni got to display her "rapping skillz" on national TV, what other real estate dude could she carry clipboards and make phone calls for and get that?


----------



## Leelee

CCfor C;7532126One of my fave parts was the "cut him off" bit w/Jenni and Jessie...I honestly was ready to scream at Jeff.."shut UP!! SHE IS trying to cut him off..give her a chance!!"[/quote said:
			
		

> I liked that a lot too!  It seemed like Jeff's head was almost flapping back and forth as he said "cut him off, cut him off".  It was hysterical!


----------



## fashion1sta

lol... only Jenni would know how to handle that.... i would be screaming my head off if someone kept doing that to me (very annoying!)

BUt i was laughing more when Jessie was rambling on continuously w/o letting anyone explain hahaha.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I do love them all too, I love how they always refer to themselves as a disfunctional family LOL. And Chloe and "bad baby" really was hysterical. Jeff is naughty...he really has a soft spot for her.

Oh and how about when they were all riding the tricycle down the hill and Jenni's dress got caught in it LOL!!

UGHHHH I want season 3 already


----------



## kicksarefortwids

jchiara said:


> Not to be too gross or out of place here, SERIOUSLY, but with all this aversion to physical intimacy, how does he have.......sex?????  Ryan must have been like the 'bad baby' that Jeff kept throwing on the floor.....


 
sex sheets, like orthodox jews (ever see that episode of curb your enthusiasm where larry almost has sex with the orthodox dry cleaner as cheryl's 10th anniversary "gift" to him?)

sorry -- i had to take the bait.


----------



## Lanier

I found an interview from last year where Jeff said he was in a long-term relationship with someone. I wonder if he is still with this person?



> AE: Are you single or are you seeing someone now?
> JL: I am seeing someone now. It's been a long-term relationship. Although we don't live together, it's been about five years.



http://www.afterelton.com/people/2007/8/jefflewis?page=0,2


----------



## flipchickmc

aklein said:


> I think that Andy Cohen has the hots for Ryan. And he was shamelessly flirting with Jeff too.



TOTALLY! DH and I were saying the same thing.  At one point Andy did this googly-eye thing to Jeff.  Andy was totally flirting!


----------



## Leelee

Lanier said:


> I found an interview from last year where Jeff said he was in a long-term relationship with someone. I wonder if he is still with this person?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.afterelton.com/people/2007/8/jefflewis?page=0,2



He seems like a nice guy and I really appreciate the way he takes care of his pets.


----------



## Swanky

Jeff seems genuinely annoyed by Andy. . . . or maybe that's me!
Andy is a little freaky. . .


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ... I did wonder if Zoila did some botox...


I think she just lurked around here and found the Monistat Chafing Gel thread - and chose a particularly flattering shade of lip gloss!


----------



## Leelee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jeff seems genuinely annoyed by Andy. . . . or maybe that's me!
> Andy is a little freaky. . .



I think so too.  And, really, couldn't Bravo get someone more likable to host these reunion shows?  Can't imagine Andy Cohen has much of a fan base.


----------



## Swanky

I cna't stand him, he was equally icky at Real Housewives of NY


----------



## jchiara

Leelee said:


> I think so too.  And, really, couldn't Bravo get someone more likable to host these reunion shows?  Can't imagine Andy Cohen has much of a fan base.



I have a link down further (I don't know if anyone read it though) that Andy Cohen is a producer on BRAVO, so I'm sure whatever Andy wants, Andy gets.  To me he's just a guy who's kinda a geek who wants to appear to be cool and play with the big kids.  He just seems to be a little wide-eyed and bewildered if you ask me.  
If I had to think of some 'main name' people to host, you'd have to find someone a little 'gossipy' - and I can't imagine Perez Hilton would be too good.    All in all, it's not like Andy is a horrible disfigured mess - he just has a personality I THINK that probably rubs people the wrong way.  I can't put my finger on it.  It just is.

I found this blog entry and if you go down on the left-hand side, I'm sure it's a small sampling of the ladies (and gents) out there that LLOOOOVVE Andy Cohen..........

http://www.bravotv.com/blog/andysblog/2007/02/four_eyes_at_the_oscars.php?page=1


----------



## aklein

I think Shimma should host the reunion shows on Bravo.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

aklein said:


> I think Shimma should host the reunion shows on Bravo.


Thank You aklein 

But I would have to defer to kicksarefortwids, because she would be hard-hitting enough to ask the tough questions about orthodox sex sheets.


----------



## Leelee

jchiara said:


> I have a link down further (I don't know if anyone read it though) that Andy Cohen is a producer on BRAVO, so I'm sure whatever Andy wants, Andy gets.  To me he's just a guy who's kinda a geek who wants to appear to be cool and play with the big kids.  He just seems to be a little wide-eyed and bewildered if you ask me.
> If I had to think of some 'main name' people to host, you'd have to find someone a little 'gossipy' - and I can't imagine Perez Hilton would be too good.    All in all, it's not like Andy is a horrible disfigured mess - he just has a personality I THINK that probably rubs people the wrong way.  I can't put my finger on it.  It just is.
> 
> I found this blog entry and if you go down on the left-hand side, I'm sure it's a small sampling of the ladies (and gents) out there that LLOOOOVVE Andy Cohen..........
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/blog/andysblog/2007/02/four_eyes_at_the_oscars.php?page=1



You hit the nail on the head in your description of his personality.  BTW, his picture on your looks a lot better than he does on tv.

He sort has that aura of unlike-ability that Ryan Secret has.


----------



## Swanky

ITA about the Ryan Seacrest comparison.
Both are equally annoying. . . lile little fruit flies

totally oogie


----------



## Leelee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ITA about the Ryan Seacrest comparison.
> Both are equally annoying. . . lile little fruit flies
> 
> totally oogie


----------



## kicksarefortwids

ShimmaPuff said:


> Thank You aklein
> 
> But I would have to defer to kicksarefortwids, because she would be hard-hitting enough to ask the tough questions about orthodox sex sheets.


 
aw that's sweet but i in turn would have to defer to *jchiara* -- she started it!


----------



## Bella

haha, I was still able to catch the reunion show while being out of town.  I agree with a lot of what's been said........ but I'm still looking forward to the drama and dysfunction next season.


----------



## jchiara

kicksarefortwids said:


> aw that's sweet but i in turn would have to defer to *jchiara* -- she started it!


----------



## i<3bags

I wasn't sure where to post this, but oh brother! http://news.yahoo.com/s/eonline/20081212/en_celeb_eo/73028 We shall have to see if this appears on Season 3.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

LOL!! I dont see him being abusive at all to his clients. I mean look what that other dimwit put him thru and he acted appropriately and then vented to his coworkers. 

I love him!!! 

Can I ask what a "tony" Los Feliz section is?


----------



## peace43

Luv2BuyBags said:


> LOL!! I dont see him being abusive at all to his clients. I mean look what that other dimwit put him thru and he acted appropriately and then vented to his coworkers.
> 
> I love him!!!
> 
> Can I ask what a "tony" Los Feliz section is?



Los Feliz is a nice neighborhood in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Hmmm I dont get what the "tony" part means LOL. 

Wish he would have said if they are filming or not. Sounds like they might be if he was claiming they want publicity.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

*Flipping Out To Return August 17*

 				 					                                         	June 11, 2009 









Rejoice, everyone: Flipping Out is set to return to Bravo on Monday, August 17 at 10.00 pm ET/PT. Many of you have commented asking when the show will return so I am delighted to have an answer. We will have more Jeff, Zoila & Jenni so soon. One interesting twist is that because the real estate market is so horrendous, Jeff is no longer flipping, but decorating houses. I&#8217;m sure he&#8217;s still crazy.


----------



## GTOFan

Can't wait!


----------



## Bella

Jeff is so crazy. :girlwhack:  Love him!  Wonder how Jenni is too.


----------



## nova_girl

I was wondering what happened to this show. Thanks for posting!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

EEEE!  can't wait!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I know...I cant wait either. I love this guy!! 

He is so fascinating with how crazy he gets like with his Starbucks, I mean he orders it down to the degree of heat


----------



## Michele26

Can't wait for more Jeff drama...


----------



## Tracy

yay! love jeff


----------



## ILuvShopping

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!! I so love this show. I love jeff, I love jenny.


----------



## tomz_grl

I hate that this and RZP are not starting until August, but none the less, I'm excited that it is coming back. Some of the things that come out of Jeff's mouth are hilarious!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i somehow i find it more enjoyable knowing that the majority of stuff is played up for the cameras. although we know jeff is super neurotic... he definitely over dramatizes stuff for the cameras... but it's so hilarious.  just that he can do half of that stuff with a straight face.

i love it when he makes a totally off the wall comment or remark with a straight face and then the next second he'll turn and smile a little. great!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ILuvShopping said:


> i somehow i find it more enjoyable knowing that the majority of stuff is played up for the cameras. although we know jeff is super neurotic... he definitely over dramatizes stuff for the cameras... but it's so hilarious.  just that he can do half of that stuff with a straight face.
> 
> *i love it when he makes a totally off the wall comment or remark with a straight face and then the next second he'll turn and smile a little. great!*




I know I love how he interacts with Ryans daughter LOL!! He is so bad  

And how he was with Lori last season too, like with the rat poo in the attic  So funny!!!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

jeff may turn it up a notch for the cameras but i believe that he is totally OCD, vain and snarky in real life -- love him!  do you remember his interview with andy at the end of the last season?  andy was drooling all over himself and jeff totally mocked him.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh I believe jeff is totally who he is in the episodes. i just think sometimes he turns it up a tiny bit more just for the cameras. he promotes this hard ass, ocd, monster of a boss on tv (which i'm sure he is when he's doing business!), but with the interview with andy... you could totally tell he's a very likeable person.

and Luv2Buybags...YES that's exactly what i was talking about!!  i was having a hard time thinking up examples.


----------



## carriebradshaw

YAY!!  Finally!  I'm so excited for Season 3 to start.  Love Jeff!  Jenny & Ryan too.  they are such a dysfunctional but funny and loving group.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

kicksarefortwids said:


> jeff may turn it up a notch for the cameras but i believe that he is totally OCD, vain and snarky in real life -- love him!  *do you remember his interview with andy at the end of the last season?  andy was drooling all over himself and jeff totally mocked him*.




Oh yes, sooo funny. Andy was totally smitten with Jeff


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ILuvShopping said:


> oh I believe jeff is totally who he is in the episodes. i just think sometimes he turns it up a tiny bit more just for the cameras. he promotes this hard ass, ocd, monster of a boss on tv (which i'm sure he is when he's doing business!), but with the interview with andy... you could totally tell he's a very likeable person.
> 
> and Luv2Buybags...YES that's exactly what i was talking about!!  i was having a hard time thinking up examples.




LOL...I could think of more....how about how he was with Zoila's "portrait"  He is so naughty!!!

Some shows are playing now, I see my Tivo was busy recording LOL!


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww poor zoila!!!! lol that lady is a saint. 

didn't jeff start doing business in some other city?? was that what happened at the end of last season?


----------



## carriebradshaw

if I remember correctly, he was considering doing some business in Palm Springs.  Maybe that will be shown in Season 3??


----------



## kirsten

Flipping Out: Season 3 Premieres August 17, 2009. Anyone else going to be watching? I love Jeff and Zoila.


----------



## kirsten

Woops just noticed a thread has already been started for season 3

http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/flipping-out-season-3-a-476242.html


----------



## Bella

This Tuesday.. can't wait to see my fav over the top nut Jeff Lewis.  Reruns are on right now.


----------



## ILuvShopping

omigod thanks for bumping up this thread!!!! i totally would have missed it!!! now off to make sure it's going to be recorded


----------



## Bella

No problem!


----------



## katlun

can not wait, was watching repeats today


----------



## scarlett_2005

Yay! Love this show.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i'm so glad this show is back, i love it!!


----------



## chuggie

Love Jeff and his sense of humor.  I can't wait to see what he's up to now.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

YAY!!! Its almost here, I cant wait. I love him and his neurotic behavior!


----------



## onegirlcreative

does anybody know where i can watch any bravo reality shows online? i checked itunes, but you have to pay for it. we're thinking of getting rid of our cable to save money, and since you can pretty much watch any network show online, bravo is the only one that doesn't post their shows. weird.


----------



## Miss T

I can't wait for tonight! I'm watching the season 2 marathon now!


----------



## ILuvShopping

onegirlcreative said:


> does anybody know where i can watch any bravo reality shows online? i checked itunes, but you have to pay for it. we're thinking of getting rid of our cable to save money, and since you can pretty much watch any network show online, bravo is the only one that doesn't post their shows. weird.



maybe hulu?? i'm not sure which stations they're restricted to.
bravo needs to get with the times and post their own shows!


----------



## Smoothoprter

WOO HOO!!! I'm so excited.  I have a not so secret crush on Jeff.


----------



## meluvs2shop

hmmm...i just checked bravo and it had something else listed at 10p!


----------



## Bella

just looked on Bravo.. it's on tomorrow @ 10pm


----------



## Swanky

yes, it's on Tuesdays not Mondays.


----------



## Miss T

oops...I got a little overzealous with my timing there...sorry if I mislead anyone!


----------



## envyme

Anyone watching?


----------



## Miss T

I'm so excited it's back on. I've always been interested in real estate and flipping houses so I really like watching the whole process, and I think Jeff is great at what he does. I really like the new intern, Trace. Did Jeff say that Jenni works 3 days a week and the other female assistant works 3 days a week? I wasn't sure if I heard that right or not.


----------



## Swanky

Him calling Trace, Tracy and then talking about "her" was hilarious! LOL!


----------



## tadpolenyc

i loved the intern's explanation for being 15 minute late to work was because of the checkers game. that, and it made jeff like him even more! i like this show even though i didn't catch the first season until they ran a marathon of all the episodes. my bf LOVES it. he thinks jeff is hilarious and he's pretty dismissive when it comes to bravo shows.


----------



## Swanky

I loved that too! I also totally got it, I could see myself getting OCD like that :s
It's like having to cut perfect pie shaped pieces when cutting into a pie . . .  no wonky un-straight slices allowed:shame:


----------



## Faith

I loved the season premiere! 

I didn't like when Jeff brought up Chris Elwood's behavior to Jenni like it was her fault. But Jenni forgave him and so do I!


----------



## Swanky

he still feels very violated, I was happy to see he quickly straightened himself out.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Miss T said:


> I'm so excited it's back on. I've always been interested in real estate and flipping houses so I really like watching the whole process, and I think Jeff is great at what he does. I really like the new intern, Trace. *Did Jeff say that Jenni works 3 days a week and the other female assistant works 3 days a week? I wasn't sure if I heard that right or not*.



i also heard that but jeff said it has to do with -_or to accommodate_- jenni's schedule...or something to that effect. i was confused with that too. she must be doing other things, either for herself or jeff. i would assume the latter.


----------



## tadpolenyc

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I loved that too! I also totally got it, I could see myself getting OCD like that :s
> It's like having to cut perfect pie shaped pieces when cutting into a pie . . .  no wonky un-straight slices allowed:shame:



oh, when that happens, i just feed the ugly slice to my bf while i get the perfect one. they taste better somehow...


----------



## onegirlcreative

meluvs2shop said:


> i also heard that but jeff said it has to do with -_or to accommodate_- jenni's schedule...or something to that effect. i was confused with that too. she must be doing other things, either for herself or jeff. i would assume the latter.



i bet after this show aired, she was inundated with offers for whatever. let's face it, if you can be as patient as she is with an ocd guy like jeff lewis, you can work for anybody! maybe she's just working for him part time because of the show. who knows. i'd be interested to find out though.


----------



## envyme

She's going on auditions... The two of them rang the opening bell at the NYSE this morning. 



meluvs2shop said:


> i also heard that but jeff said it has to do with -_or to accommodate_- jenni's schedule...or something to that effect. i was confused with that too. *she must be doing other things*, either for herself or jeff. i would assume the latter.


----------



## Swanky

what is she auditioning for?


----------



## chuggie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> what is she auditioning for?



She was/is originally an actress.  So, she's going on auditions for parts from what I understand.


----------



## Michele26

I can't believe I missed the first episode. 

I love Jeff.


----------



## Miss T

ohhh got it...I didn't have any idea she was an actress. Good for her.


----------



## ILuvShopping

both her and her (now ex) husband are actors, they both just started to work for jeff as side jobs. i think jenni does a lot of voice overs.

looooooved the episode! i fee like my heart is whole once again. 
I didn't feel so bad for jenni when jeff freaked out on her... that was really stupid for her to call one of the workers to go through jeff's desk to look for a phone number... i mean why not call zoila!?!?!? and i know it wasn't jenni's fault for what her husband did... however.. jeff bringing it up was just an example of why he's very particular about that now because he trusted chris A LOT especially since he was jenni's husband. so it was kinda like a "hey someone you thought you knew did this... so why trust one of the workers?" kind of thing.

who do you think he's going to let go???? i think it's going to be his other friend/assitant


----------



## gucci girl

I love jeff, he tells it like it is...... he seems soft with jennie and zoila


----------



## meluvs2shop

i loved when jeff was in what i believe was zoila's room and he was inspecting her closet and zolia made this face behind jeff's back.

zoila is so funny and adorable!

this season may be a little slower than previous seasons b/c we won't see the highs and lows of flipping houses but i think we'll get to see another side of jeff lewis and gang.


----------



## Faith

chuggie said:


> She was/is originally an actress.  So, she's going on auditions for parts from what I understand.



Jenni and Chris Elwood were trying to break into show business for years- Jeff was a side job at first. Chris was on Punked. For some reason I thought she was too but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Michele26 said:


> I can't believe I missed the first episode.
> 
> I love Jeff.




Awww I should have pm'd you. Good thing is they rerun it. Gosh remember back when they never re-played the shows. How did we ever exist 

Honestly though I recorded it and havent had time to watch it yet.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I alternate between feeling indignant that Jeff is not in an in-patient facility and laughing at myself for letting my suspension of disbelief get carried away thinking too much about yet another reality show.

I hope Jenny will get work, and I hope they'll do a Who Wants to Be Zoila's Boyfriend? show, that will be the same premise as the Bachelor and Wigdana of love, but classy.


----------



## Swanky

I love Zoila and Jeff's relationship.  
I literally go from sad he's teasing her and thinking she doesn't get it to a half second later her dishing it back at him!  Perfect chemistry w/ those 2!


----------



## krisco

I love watching jeff and the whole flipping out crew.


----------



## flipchickmc

Love, love, love that it is back on!


----------



## meluvs2shop

jeff was so funny -of course- on _watch what happens_ with andy cohen.


----------



## Lanier

Ryan is such a hottie.


----------



## Smoothoprter

You know I was upset at Ryan last night, especially if Jeff is correct and Ryan didn't throw any jobs his way when Jeff was struggling.  I missed the first episode so maybe they discussed it there as well, but was Ryan holding out on Jeff?  

Rachel doesn't look like she's going to make it past the 3rd episode.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i haven't caught the episode yet, but why would ryan do that? i thought they were business partners?


----------



## milonguera

i never ever ever could work for jeff.  my god.  

_j: what did we learn today?

r: to write on the to-do list and not a post it?

j: no. the best offense is a good defense._



oh my god!


----------



## LovesYSL

I LOVE Flipping Out! I hope Zoila isn't the one that quits because I LOVE her. How old is Jenni BTW? I feel like she looked a lot older than her ex-husband Chris...


----------



## milonguera

LovesYSL said:


> How old is Jenni BTW? I feel like she looked a lot older than her ex-husband Chris...



I think last week she said she was 36.  Or the week before.  I was like HUH? and rewound it.  Pretty sure she said 36. 

That makes her my age and she looks WAY older than me.    Hehe.


She reminds me of a cross between that character on Will & Grace (the voice) and Julia Louis Dryfuss (sp?) on Seinfeld. _*I Love HER!*_


----------



## Miss T

Smoothoprter said:


> You know I was upset at Ryan last night, especially if Jeff is correct and Ryan didn't throw any jobs his way when Jeff was struggling.  I missed the first episode so maybe they discussed it there as well, but was Ryan holding out on Jeff?



I was so upset about that too! I thought they would definitely look after each other, but it doesn't seem like Ryan did that. Jeff miiight be overreacting as we know he as the tendency to do, but I didn't get that vibe either. You could tell he was irked when Ryan came over with his new car and Jeff was like "Brown Design is doing VERY well." They said in last night's episode that they aren't working on any projects together at the moment, and it looks like the fight will escalate in next week's episode.

I loved the part last night when Zoila was watching her show and an incoming call from Jeff came in, and she just kept on watching!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Oh... how I just stumbled across this thread.. I love this show!!! Hilarious.. I even have my hubs watching it with me!  

Miss T:  Zoila is a HOOT~!

Jenni sort of reminds me of Elaine from Seinfeld.. =)


----------



## susieserb

Jeff Lewis + Jenny = &#9829;&#9825;&#9829;

These two are way too cute with one another.

Also it's hard to find this thread because it starts with ~.  There would be more posts if that was gone.  Can the mods help??


----------



## Michele26

The staff isn't allowed to do "number two" in the bathroom!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Michele26 said:


> The staff isn't allowed to do "number two" in the bathroom!



i know, i'm sorry but that is messed up. i truly hope they're just saying that for effect on the show, because otherwise what are they supposed to do, go out in the backyard (or in the alley) and dig a hole?

i think he is seriously twisted, which is a shame because he's a really good looking guy and has a lot going for him. which is why i imagine he's single. he's a freak!

i was so happy for rachel when she quit and obviously found another job. not just for the sake of her sanity, but their friendship.


----------



## Bella

Michele26 said:


> The staff isn't allowed to do "number two" in the bathroom!



Whattya think Jeff would do if I came out of his bathroom and looked right at him and said, "do NOT go in there!"


----------



## tadpolenyc

Bella said:


> Whattya think Jeff would do if I came out of his bathroom and looked right at him and said, "do NOT go in there!"



he'd go insane then proceed to shame you.


----------



## Michele26

Bella said:


> Whattya think Jeff would do if I came out of his bathroom and looked right at him and said, "do NOT go in there!"



Just to add to his distress have one piece of toilet tissue stuck on the sole of your heel....


----------



## Michele26

onegirlcreative said:


> *i know, i'm sorry but that is messed up. i truly hope they're just saying that for effect on the show*, because otherwise what are they supposed to do, go out in the backyard (or in the alley) and dig a hole?
> 
> i think he is seriously twisted, which is a shame because he's a really good looking guy and has a lot going for him. which is why i imagine he's single. he's a freak!
> 
> i was so happy for rachel when she quit and obviously found another job. not just for the sake of her sanity, but their friendship.



Yeah let's hope it's just for effect, cause if it isn't he has serious mental problems...


----------



## bagsforme

Bella said:


> Whattya think Jeff would do if I came out of his bathroom and looked right at him and said, "do NOT go in there!"


 
He'd probably make you scrub the toilet.


----------



## Bella

Michele26 said:


> Just to add to his distress have one piece of toilet tissue stuck on the sole of your heel....



 

You guys crack me up!  I love Jeff Lewis, he certainly has OCD, but much of what he says and does is to try and get a rise out of someone.  I love the dynamic between hee and Jenni, she goes with it and I love that about her.


----------



## kirsten

Tonight's episode was hilarious. lol

I secretly would love to work for Jeff.


----------



## Bella

Yay!  Can't wait to watch.  I'm with you kirsten, I'd give him a run for his money.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I was horrified to see Jeff sitting in the chair while Jenni was obliged to crouch on the sidewalk.


----------



## Smoothoprter

ShimmaPuff said:


> I was horrified to see Jeff sitting in the chair while Jenni was obliged to crouch on the sidewalk.


 
That was the funniest part of the whole episode and I literally LOL when I saw that.  Only Jeff Lewis would make a woman crouch while he sat comfortably in a chair.


----------



## Ladybug09

Smoothoprter said:


> That was the funniest part of the whole episode and I literally LOL when I saw that. Only Jeff Lewis would make a woman crouch while he sat comfortably in a chair.


 
Hahah, I saw that and was like, is he sitting and she's crouching???? So fits his personality.

Kind of serves him good Zoila poisons him next week.

Oh, and I was cracking up when Zoila and Jeff were laughing and cracking jokes about the sensitive girl.
And what about the girl who wasted the ENTIRE cup of coffee???


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> The staff isn't allowed to do "number two" in the bathroom!


 
I've never watched this show, but after seeing him on Wendy W. decided to give it a try....He and Jenni talked about the number 2 thing on WW show....she said if anyone does do No. 2, then he gets on the loud speaker and basically calls attention to them. Jenni said she's only done No. 2 once they years they've been together, and when she did, he did the loudspeaker thing.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

They aren't allowed to do number 2 in the house, and then him talking about the maid being legal now so he can't threaten to deport her was too much for me


----------



## ILuvShopping

ahhh i love me some jeff!
and i love that the new asst. girl calls him "Jeffy"

Did i totally miss when she got hired? how did he find her?


----------



## Ladybug09

she's his soon to be sister in law (his real estate agent's) sister...she was hired after he fired 2 others.


----------



## Bella

Smoothoprter said:


> That was the funniest part of the whole episode and I literally LOL when I saw that.  Only Jeff Lewis would make a woman crouch while he sat comfortably in a chair.



LOL!  I thought it was too.  Jeff is crazy!

I also thought it was great that he was actually smiling and joking about the new gal spilling coffee all over his car.  Obviously he does like her! lol


----------



## ShimmaPuff

It took me a long time to figure out that Jeff likes to "ham it up" just a smoosh.

I guess my suspension of disbelief gets carried away sometimes.

But the Stradella Jackie subplot got me wondering how much the rest of the show is "for the show."

I was surprised - even shocked - that Jeff took on so much risk with Jackie the Sketchy.

Even the lowliest and clueless-est mouseho knows that sometimes (a lot of times, actually) what a "potential client" really needs is an investor or lender, as opposed to a contractor. 

Dispensing a dollop of free consulting, consisting of the hope that they'll call you when they obtain that investor, looking forward to hearing from you when that happens, have a great day, is a routine event in the life of anybody who works "for themselves."

Surely, I thought, someone as sophisticated and worldly-wise, with the business experience of Jeff Lewis would know better than to gamble his own money on any client - let alone one who claims that her ex-husband is going to pay for her to fix up a fancy new house for her and her boyfriend! So we can go ahead and start because the check is in the mail.

And then it hit me. Of course he does. 

Stradella Jackie was just the Flipping Out version of a She by Sheree party.

Bravo got me again!

(I think they are trying to spin a more sympathetic portrayal of Jeff this season, the Stradella thing, and the poignant little confession where he sings that old Yonics song &#9836;&#9835;_*Esos hijos que tu tienes con el debian ser mis hijos*_&#9835;&#9836; 

Yeah yeah, I'm sure there's a Modern Today equivalent song, but hey, I'm old).


----------



## meluvs2shop

LOL@ jackie the sketchy! 

i just watched last nights episode...i LOL a few times. chloe is adorable, and smart.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i don't know about other people but i've never really been a fan of ryan's. i always thought he was putting on a show more than jeff and was really conceited. and i think it's horrible that he's using Jeff's fame to make money. can't he be sued for that? sponsoring jeff's name without jeff's knowledge on search engines and posting a website saying it's both him AND jeff and then linking to his website only? i felt bad for jeff last night.

and whoever did makeup for some of those interviews last night should be fired.... jeff looked way over powered in some of them, he was ghostly white was from his neck down he was tan!

Re: jeff and his clients and how real this is. i always wonder if these people watch the show and what they think about the things he says about them. obviously he doesn't care or he wouldn't do the show. but with the guy that got hired then fired, jenny was scared that if jeff told that guy it was jenny who saw him at the salon that he would come after her. well if he watches the show then no secret there!


----------



## Belle49

Ryan's little girl Chloe, OMG soooo funny!


----------



## Ladybug09

I'd end the friendship with ryan.


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> I'd end the friendship with ryan.



I think Ryan doesn't care about Jeff as much as Jeff cares about him.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Michele26 said:


> I think Ryan doesn't care about Jeff as much as Jeff cares about him.


Yeah, I have always suspected that Ryan is Jeff's Man Who Got Away, but I base a lot of that on the fact that Ryan has moved on in a very obvious - and permanent - kind of way, but since they show has been on, Jeff hasn't even had a boyfriend. I think he said he was seeing someone once, a while ago, but since there has been no further mention, it's fair to assume that it didn't go anywhere. TMZ would have told us if it did, even if Jeff didn't.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I havent watched this week's episode yet but Jeff's blog was so sad. Sounds like I am gonna hate Ryan after I watch


----------



## guccimamma

~Fabulousity~ said:


> They aren't allowed to do number 2 in the house, and then him talking about the maid being legal now so he can't threaten to deport her was too much for me



so does he have a port-a-potty?

i'm thinkin there's probably a labor law about that


----------



## ShimmaPuff

guccimamma said:


> so does he have a port-a-potty?
> 
> i'm thinkin there's probably a labor law about that


Is California a Right to Ish state?


----------



## ILuvShopping

guccimamma said:


> so does he have a port-a-potty?
> 
> i'm thinkin there's probably a labor law about that




he's not refusing them to go at all... he's just refusing them to stink up his house lol


----------



## onegirlcreative

ShimmaPuff said:


> Is California a Right to Ish state?



i have to believe it's for the cameras. i just cannot imagine any employer saying you cannot go number 2. that would be a damn shame otherwise.


----------



## xostephie

I dunno...I honestly think Jeff just really made a bad decision and didn't ask for a deposit-I really don't think the whole thing (at least in this instance) was staged. I only say that because in the scene where Jenny tells Jackie they're shutting down the job site, Jackie looks at the camera from under her hat, and i swear, she just has this look of utter embarrassment-she looked close to tears. Honestly, I don't think she would have been a good enough actress to 'Fake' that. But I do think other things are staged, most definitely.



ShimmaPuff said:


> Surely, I thought, someone as sophisticated and worldly-wise, with the business experience of Jeff Lewis would know better than to gamble his own money on any client - let alone one who claims that her ex-husband is going to pay for her to fix up a fancy new house for her and her boyfriend! So we can go ahead and start because the check is in the mail.
> 
> And then it hit me. Of course he does.
> 
> Stradella Jackie was just the Flipping Out version of a She by Sheree party.
> 
> Bravo got me again!
> 
> (I think they are trying to spin a more sympathetic portrayal of Jeff this season, the Stradella thing, and the poignant little confession where he sings that old Yonics song &#9836;&#9835;_*Esos hijos que tu tienes con el debian ser mis hijos*_&#9835;&#9836;
> 
> Yeah yeah, I'm sure there's a Modern Today equivalent song, but hey, I'm old).


----------



## ShimmaPuff

xostephie said:


> I dunno...I honestly think Jeff just really made a bad decision and didn't ask for a deposit-I really don't think the whole thing (at least in this instance) was staged. ...Jenny tells Jackie they're shutting down the job site, Jackie ...just has this look of utter embarrassment-she looked close to tears....don't think she would have been a good enough actress to 'Fake' that...


Oh,  I think Jackie was a real client, I'm just not sure that she's one that Jeff would have gambled his own money on without some "encouragement" in the form of assurances that should her ex-husband balk at the bill, Bravo would have his back.


----------



## envyme

Did anyone read Ryan's blog? If you did, what are your thoughts?

Ryan did Jeff shady; and, Jeff needs to call potential clients back ASAP.


----------



## onegirlcreative

envyme said:


> *Did anyone read Ryan's blog? If you did, what are your thoughts?*
> 
> Ryan did Jeff shady; and, Jeff needs to call potential clients back ASAP.



i just finished reading it. i honestly don't know what to think at this point. it just sounded like ryan was trying to be as diplomatic as possible, without hurting jeff's reputation or their business partnership and friendship.

otherwise, like ryan stated in his blog, to have to define many years of friendship and being business partners, to have to narrow it down to an hour is impossible, to say the least.

either way, i did feel bad for jeff during that episode and i guess we'll see what happens this week.


----------



## envyme

Yeah, his explanation did not seem heartfelt like Jeff's.  Jeff seems to be hurting, while Ryan was being, as you said, diplomatic. 



onegirlcreative said:


> i just finished reading it. i honestly don't know what to think at this point. it just sounded like* ryan was trying to be as diplomatic as possible,* without hurting jeff's reputation or their business partnership and friendship.
> 
> otherwise, like ryan stated in his blog, to have to define many years of friendship and being business partners, to have to narrow it down to an hour is impossible, to say the least.
> 
> either way, i did feel bad for jeff during that episode and i guess we'll see what happens this week.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I missed the last ep. Sounds interesting. I love Jeff. He is so inappropriate. I love it.


----------



## kirsten

As much as I love Jeff and find him hilarious, I did not find what he was having Chloe say funny. Especially when she said she wanted to work at Hooters. If she were my child, I'd be PISSED at Jeff. That crossed the line.

This episode also did not have enough Zoila. I love her!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

kirsten said:


> As much as I love Jeff and find him hilarious, I did not find what he was having Chloe say funny. Especially when she said she wanted to work at Hooters. If she were my child, I'd be PISSED at Jeff. That crossed the line.
> 
> This episode also did not have enough Zoila. I love her!



i agree, as much as it made me laugh, it really tugged at my moral meter!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Oh, come on. Teaching peoples' children to say randomly absurd things (and perform the occasional bit of overdone dance choreography) is a proud tradition, and a source of hours of fun for those of us who do not actually have children.

I couldn't tell you how many kids who, thanks to me, have been astonished to learn, as they grew up, that "duckweather" is not a bona-fide, dictionary-entry-havin' synonym for "rain," or that one can actually politely request food or drink in the home of a non-relative without accompanying the word "please" with jazz hands and a toe tap.

I could, of course, go on...


----------



## Smoothoprter

envyme said:


> Did anyone read Ryan's blog? If you did, what are your thoughts?
> 
> Ryan did Jeff shady; and, Jeff needs to call potential clients back ASAP.


 
On the show Ryan said he was being a shrewed business man... I say he was being underhanded and outright stealing business from Jeff.  I am very disappointed in Ryan.


----------



## onegirlcreative

Smoothoprter said:


> On the show Ryan said he was being a shrewed business man... I say he was being underhanded and outright stealing business from Jeff.  I am very disappointed in Ryan.



i am, too. obviously we don't know the details of what's going on, but ryan just seemed really shady to me during their discussion. like he could care less whether or not that jeff was not only hurt, but concerned about his business practices. i don't know, it could have been because of the cameras being there (which i know i would have had a hard time with, as well), but ryan just sat there with a smirk on his face the entire time as if to think he was sticking it to jeff.

poor jeff looked beyond hurt. not because of the business, but because of their past relationship and friendship. that to me, speaks volumes! 

ryan is obviously taking his business to the next levelwithout jeffand had no intentions of including him, which is a shame since ryan most likely got busier due to the fame of this show, which of course, was because of jeff. not to demean his talents, of course, because from what we have been shown, ryan is a talented designer. but let's face it, in this tough economy, how could an interior designerwhich is definitely considered discretionary spendingget busier and busier while others are losing their business and jobs? hmmm...definitely makes you wonder.

since i don't know much more about this other than what has been shown to us in little snippets here and there, i won't necessarily judge ryan, but just his body language while he and jeff were having a sit down said it all.


----------



## guccimamma

the couple having the yard-work....that man is nuts. the tray of things left on the property, the weird sculpture...i think i would have thrown it at him. jeff showed tremendous restraint.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

In my opinion as a fully unlicensed professional, this is actually the saddest and most heartbreaking story on reality TV, and has waaay too much reality for this viewer's taste.

They each want something from the other that the other will never be able to give, and no sadder situation can exist between two people than that.


----------



## guccimamma

ShimmaPuff said:


> In my opinion as a fully unlicensed professional, this is actually the saddest and most heartbreaking story on reality TV, and has waaay too much reality for this viewer's taste.
> 
> *They each want something from the other that the other will never be able to give, and no sadder situation can exist between two people than that.*



are you talking about jeff and the wire-sculpure guy or jeff/ryan


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i was shocked when jeff admitted that he screwed up the relationship with ryan -- you rarely hear him blaming himself for anything.  does anyone know what exactly happened?  perhaps it was clever editing but it seems like jeff is quite tormented about his failed relationship with ryan -- in one scene it looked like he was going to cry!  which we know is as likely to happen as his voluntarily hugging someone.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Go to this site and see if this confirms your feelings about Ryan:

http://www.flippingout.com/


----------



## Smoothoprter

^^Sad.


----------



## June343

Ryan is just plain "bad", says my 11 yr old niece,, LOL, she hit the nail on the head too


----------



## Grace123

Bag*Snob said:


> Go to this site and see if this confirms your feelings about Ryan:
> 
> http://www.flippingout.com/


 

What an A$$.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Crazy for Jeff.. learning alot about human nature & behavior from him....


----------



## Ladybug09

If Bravo or Jeff own the "Flipping Out" copyright, then they need to enforce it, especially if Ryan is making money off it.


----------



## hipmama

Bag*Snob said:


> Go to this site and see if this confirms your feelings about Ryan:
> 
> http://www.flippingout.com/



Oh my gosh! That is horrible. I honestly thought I was clicking on Jeff's website. That is very misleading. This makes me feel very sad. Ryan is so sneaky.  TEAM JEFF!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

that looks like the website that jeff was looking at in the episode. this might be the one he's talking about where it appears that you're getting a website about jeff and ryan and then it just goes to ryan. 

i wasn't so upset about what ryan was doing...but how he was doing it. when jeff said that ryan was sponsoring his (jeff's) name on search engines so that they go to his (ryans) website, i found that VERY dirty


the crazy yard landscaped people.... that guy is an actor or comedian... but i can't put my finger on what stuff hes' been on.


----------



## guccimamma

ILuvShopping said:


> that looks like the website that jeff was looking at in the episode. this might be the one he's talking about where it appears that you're getting a website about jeff and ryan and then it just goes to ryan.
> 
> i wasn't so upset about what ryan was doing...but how he was doing it. when jeff said that ryan was sponsoring his (jeff's) name on search engines so that they go to his (ryans) website, i found that VERY dirty
> 
> 
> the crazy yard landscaped people.... that guy is an actor or comedian... but i *can't put my finger on what stuff hes' been on*.



i'm guessing ritalin


----------



## Michele26

guccimamma said:


> i'm guessing ritalin


----------



## ShimmaPuff

guccimamma said:


> are you talking about jeff and the wire-sculpure guy or jeff/ryan


Jeff is still basically in love with Ryan.

Ryan loves Jeff very much, but he is _in love_ with his spouse.

Ryan hoped that he and Jeff would be in each other's lives and have a very close personal relationship - forever - that Jeff would be wacky and inappropriate old Uncle Jeff to his daughter, and in time, a wacky and inappropriate brother to his partner.

Jeff continues to hope that one day Ryan is going to "come to his senses" divorce his spouse and show up at Jeff's door on one knee.

The difference is that for Ryan, it's not just about him anymore. He has a partner and a child to think about, and I think he believes that putting some distance, geographical and emotional, is the only way to avoid the situation becoming one that could potentially impact his family, and probably also cherishes yet another hope that putting that distance will be the catalyst for Jeff to finally move on.

Jeff, on the other hand, is neurotic enough to wait forever.


----------



## cbyac

guccimamma said:


> i'm guessing ritalin


Lol.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I felt so bad for Jeff last night.  I had tears in my eyes as he was leaving Ryan's house.  Ryan seems so cold toward Jeff. :cry:


----------



## Belle49

Jenny had me in stitches with that rap.


----------



## brimac327

^Yeah, I felt bad too.  I don't know, I can't stand Ryan anymore.  When he's trying to defend himself against Jeff's allegations it sounds like lies to me.


----------



## brimac327

Oh yeah, the rap!  Hilarious!


----------



## tadpolenyc

Ladybug09 said:


> If Bravo or Jeff own the "Flipping Out" copyright, then they need to enforce it, especially if Ryan is making money off it.



yes, to this! get on it, bravo! ryan is deceitful and underhanded and a terrible friend. jeff should cut his losses and move on. he can be successful and happy without him. the show would still be more than entertaining. ryan didn't add much if at all. i'm team jeff too!


----------



## Michele26

Bag*Snob said:


> I felt so bad for Jeff last night.  I had tears in my eyes as he was leaving Ryan's house.  Ryan seems so cold toward Jeff. :cry:



Jeff knows any close relationship with Ryan is over, and that means he doesn't get to be close with Chloe too. He looked heartbroken when he left the party and was walking down the hill to his car. 

I love Jeff...


----------



## carriebradshaw

I just want to hug Jeff!  I feel so bad for him.  Did you see the previews for next week's season recap/interview show??  Jeff is choking up saying he just lost his best friend...


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry, but I think Jeff is more upset than losing a 'friend' I personally think he still wants to be with Ryan. I think he's a bit invasive into Ryan's new rship.


----------



## KillerKat

Does anyone think it's wierd that Jeff wants to adopt a child? I don't, I think it's wonderful! I think Jeff would be a very loving parent. I hope he does adopt a child.


----------



## mommyof01

I think the thing with Ryan is awful, however....Jeff is ALWAYS making fun of people, belittles them and even laughs hysterically when people get hurt i.e., his client and son ingesting harmful fumes.   I am not saying he deserves this, but just that he is not such a nice person himself.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

hipmama said:


> Oh my gosh! That is horrible. I honestly thought I was clicking on Jeff's website. That is very misleading. This makes me feel very sad. Ryan is so sneaky.  TEAM JEFF!!!


Did they change it? Because now the title bar says Ryan Brown's Design blah blah company, the page has the words Flipping Out in really big letters above the text, which says an inside look at the homes on Flipping Out and here's Ryan's resume blah blah.

What is odd is that there is no mention of Jeff at all on the page, so I am wondering if it used to have his name there somewhere, and they took it off to hush allegations that the site was made to look like it belonged to Jeff?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mommyof01 said:


> I think the thing with Ryan is awful, however....Jeff is ALWAYS making fun of people, belittles them and even laughs hysterically when people get hurt i.e., his client and son ingesting harmful fumes.   I am not saying he deserves this, but just that he is not such a nice person himself.



OMFG if you take his dry sense of humor serious then you should rewind and watch again. He is not serious the majority of the time, he just makes it look that way.

I get cranky when people dont get him and then say negative things about him.

I also think Ryan is a shady POS and hopefully Bravo will can the liar for next season. He adds nothing and takes time away from the real show of Jeff/Jenny/Zoila! Cant stand Ryan!


----------



## mommyof01

Whatever....you may chalk it up to his dry sense of humor but he still is crazy OCD and treats people like crap sometimes. It can be funny as well, however, sometimes hurtful in MY opinion.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i LOVE jeff's personality. it cracks me up. yes he's highly inappropriate but sometimes the world just needs someone like him to make everyone LIGHTEN UP. 

I can't believe the season is over already


----------



## tadpolenyc

if i were renovating my house, i would want someone exactly like jeff to oversee the entire project. he would obsess and nitpick over every hole, crack, space, paint job, cabinetry, wall, etc. to ensure it's on par with his very high standards, and that can only mean good results for the client. he takes pride in his work plus he has excellent taste.

he has a perverse sense of humor, but it really isn't cruel. i'm not overly sensitive, so it doesn't offend me in the least bit. i have no doubt he's difficult to work for. i couldn't do it, but he does care deeply about jenny and even zoila. it's obvious he adores chloe. i think overall he's a good guy. 

seeing jeff teary eyed during the reunion made me sad.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yes he is neurotic. and most of the time crass, but I kinda like his humor too. Like when they were teasing Zoila, and she started crying, you saw his caring vulnerable side come out. How long has Zoila been with him.

Like funny part, but not so funny, him and Zoila going to Chloe's party and he was like, 
"what are you waiting for, me to open the door? You'll be waiting all day" -Now, THAT was crass, but Zoila pays him NOOOOOOOOOO mind.


----------



## Michele26

I love when Zoila says "shut up Jeff."


----------



## xostephie

I have mixed feelings on any Jeff offspring, haha. On the one hand, I think having a kid will soften him up some, and I think he would be a great Dad. That being said, that would be the most hilarious kid anyone's ever seen! Not only would it be an OCD Control freak, but can you imagine the things it would say? I can only imagine....:weird:


----------



## KillerKat

I can't wait for the reunion show! I know Jeff is going to confront Ryan. It is going to be gooood!


----------



## ILuvShopping

I think if Jeff cries then I may cry. 

anyone notice that ryan only has one emotion or look on his face at all times? he reminds me of a puppet.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

tadpolenyc said:


> if i were renovating my house, i would want someone exactly like jeff to oversee the entire project. he would obsess and nitpick over every hole, crack, space, paint job, cabinetry, wall, etc. to ensure it's on par with his very high standards, and that can only mean good results for the client. he takes pride in his work plus he has excellent taste.
> 
> he has a perverse sense of humor, but it really isn't cruel. i'm not overly sensitive, so it doesn't offend me in the least bit. i have no doubt he's difficult to work for. i couldn't do it, but he does care deeply about jenny and even zoila. it's obvious he adores chloe. i think overall he's a good guy.
> 
> seeing jeff teary eyed during the reunion made me sad.




OMG If I ever moved to LA I would love to have him redo my house. He has fantastic taste and a work ethic you dont see too much anymore.  I loved when he came up on the workers sleeping and he went on and on about Oh I am sorry I woke you up, did you have a nice nap? etc...

I know a few people with his type of sense of humor and I just love it. He has never offended me either. If anyone takes him serious then they just dont get him which is sad cause he is priceless. 

Like when he taught Chloe "Girls Gone Wild" or "What do you want to drink" and she says Chardonnay LOL He is one of a kind for sure. Stuffy people can take that the wrong way but then its like oh get over yourself and lighten up already. 

I love Jenny too cause she gets it and gives it right back.  Plus I think he is an excellent friend. Like when he went to Zoilas room when Jett ? offended her, or when he was there for Jenny after her divorce. He has a heart he just doesnt let it out too often  I just wish Bravo would do more episodes, we get jipped!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Who makes that dress Jenny had on? I love me a high waisted sheath dress.


----------



## KillerKat

AAAAAHHHHH!!~~~~ Ryan is so superficial! I really feel bad for Jeff. Jeff needs ACE that jerk out of his life.  GOOD RIDDANCE RYAN!


----------



## print*model

^^I agree.  Ryan is a snake and he knows EXACTLY what he did to Jeff.  Jeff doesn't need Ryan in his life.


----------



## envyme

Andy is playing therapist...


----------



## lovelygarments

ILuvShopping said:


> I think if Jeff cries then I may cry.
> 
> anyone notice that ryan only has one emotion or look on his face at all times? he reminds me of a puppet.



I was wondering if Ryan has been botoxed because of his one emotion "look."  Or if he is so guarded that he has "frozen" his facial features because he doesn't want to give his true emotions away.


----------



## lovelygarments

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG If I ever moved to LA I would love to have him redo my house. He has fantastic taste and a work ethic you dont see too much anymore.  I loved when he came up on the workers sleeping and he went on and on about Oh I am sorry I woke you up, did you have a nice nap? etc...
> 
> I know a few people with his type of sense of humor and I just love it. He has never offended me either. If anyone takes him serious then they just dont get him which is sad cause he is priceless.
> 
> Like when he taught Chloe "Girls Gone Wild" or "What do you want to drink" and she says Chardonnay LOL He is one of a kind for sure. Stuffy people can take that the wrong way but then its like oh get over yourself and lighten up already.
> 
> I love Jenny too cause she gets it and gives it right back.  Plus I think he is an excellent friend. Like when he went to Zoilas room when Jett ? offended her, or when he was there for Jenny after her divorce. He has a heart he just doesnt let it out too often  I just wish Bravo would do more episodes, we get jipped!!



Agree with everything you said.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i have a lot to say about the reunion show last night, but this is interesting: as of a few days ago, flippingout.com was working just fine and had links to ryan's company. it's telling that the site is now "temporarily unavailable."

http://flippingout.com/


----------



## ShimmaPuff

If we take the reunion show at face value, and assume minimal or no pre-show conferences about arc structure, or whatever the current buzzword is, no scripts or dialogue coaches, it pretty definitively confirms my previous speculations. (Posts 112 and  125)

I'm really sad about that, I've been wrong so much lately, about so many things, that you'd think I'd be able to scrape up a grain or two of vindicatish itoldyouso or a pinch of aha, but instead it's just a sort of suffocating unpleasant cloud of wishing I were wrong. 

Oh, well, at least I managed to make it all about me. 

If Jeff happens to lurk here, I'm sure he'll be able to see that as the homage to him that it is.


----------



## tadpolenyc

shimma, i think jeff does love ryan, but i don't believe he is in love with him anymore. it seems to me that ryan meant a lot to him, and he was expecting that they'd be in each other's lives forever since jeff considered ryan family. it was a huge blow to the gut to come to the realization that ryan might not have valued their friendship and history the way that jeff does. sure, i think a part of jeff wants what ryan has, but not necessarily with ryan himself. 

the reunion was intense, and everything ryan did or said made him suspect. i almost want to say that there's no doubt in my mind that ryan did have malicious intent to deceive and/or redirect clients looking for jeff to his firm. there was too much deflection in his answers, too much self-victimization, and when he wouldn't come clean about it, resorted to ad hominem attacks against jeff bringing up his supposed cruel treatment of jenni and zoila. it was truly sickening to watch, and i felt so sorry for jeff because he never saw this coming.

yes, jeff had no proof, but ryan's sole line of defense to continually ask for proof is exactly what a liar covering his tracks would say. why else would you buy the domain flippingout.com then plaster links to your site on it? why else would you register jefflewis.tv then think that it would never show up on a google search? since ryan's not the star of the show and was hardly even featured this season, he saw that the only way he could benefit from the publicity was through manipulation. so despite lack of solid evidence on jeff's side (i.e. a client coming forward and admitting that ryan convinced him/her to stay with brown designs, say, by claiming they were responsible for much of the work to begin with), there's still enough to implicate ryan in engaging in than less than honorable business practices and stabbing your so-called best friend in the back.

another moment that resonated with me was at one point during the confrontation, ryan became conciliatory and wanted to make up right there and then. i'm sorry, but if he truly believed jeff made baseless accusations against him enough to declare that the entire situation was defamation of character, why would you continue to want this person in your life? to ensure your participation in season 4, that's why. his entire demeanor was sickening: from this shrugs to his jeers and smarmy smirks. he doesn't care at all that he hurt jeff. he only cares that the viewing audience might think he's a duplicitous and opportunistic *****, which in turn, would hurt his business.

i hope jeff is able to move on and be happy without ryan in his life because he truly cut out a toxic presence. if it wasn't this, it would've been something else, and it seems ryan had checked out of their friendship long ago. he has dale and chloe, so he probably feels like he doesn't need jeff anymore, however, he sure needed his fame. it's also sad that jeff was naive enough to think that he could confront ryan about this, and still come out with their relationship in tact at the end of it all. it shows that no matter how much of an ass he may come off as, which i think is played up for the show btw, he still has a good heart. chloe clearly adores him, and i think that says a lot.

phew! okay, i'm done now. i really do hope there's a season 4. i love this show.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ i got really excited when jeff said he wanted a season 4!!!! no doubt he wants it because the money he probably gets from the show. i'm sure it helps him out IMMENSELY due to the crappy housing market right now. when andy asked him why he wanted a season 4 i just wanted to yell "DUHHHH cause jeff wants the money!" 

but omigod.. jenni crying.. and jeff crying... eek! i had some tears. so sad. 
there was a part where i almost felt bad for ryan... ALMOST. those tears of his almost got to me. until he started to act jeff about how he treats his friends. being that ryan has known for jeff for so long i found it hurtful that he would attack jeff that way when he knows how jeff is and that a lot of people love jeff's personality.

loved the never before scene of jeff driving to jenni's apartment. however... she's an employee, if she moved 10 months ago, isn't she suppose to let jeff know so that all her documentation is correct? but i thought it was hilarious that he played mr detective.


----------



## envyme

tadpolenyc said:


> shimma, i think jeff does love ryan, but i don't believe he is in love with him anymore. it seems to me that ryan meant a lot to him, and he was expecting that they'd be in each other's lives forever since jeff considered ryan family. it was a huge blow to the gut to come to the realization that ryan might not have valued their friendship and history the way that jeff does. sure, i think a part of jeff wants what ryan has, but not necessarily with ryan himself.
> 
> the reunion was intense, and everything ryan did or said made him suspect. i almost want to say that there's no doubt in my mind that ryan did have malicious intent to deceive and/or redirect clients looking for jeff to his firm. there was too much deflection in his answers, too much self-victimization, and when he wouldn't come clean about it, resorted to ad hominem attacks against jeff bringing up his supposed cruel treatment of jenni and zoila. it was truly sickening to watch, and i felt so sorry for jeff because he never saw this coming.
> 
> yes, jeff had no proof, but ryan's sole line of defense to continually ask for proof is exactly what a liar covering his tracks would say. why else would you buy the domain flippingout.com then plaster links to your site on it? why else would you register jefflewis.tv then think that it would never show up on a google search? since ryan's not the star of the show and was hardly even featured this season, he saw that the only way he could benefit from the publicity was through manipulation. so despite lack of solid evidence on jeff's side (i.e. a client coming forward and admitting that ryan convinced him/her to stay with brown designs, say, by claiming they were responsible for much of the work to begin with), there's still enough to implicate ryan in engaging in than less than honorable business practices and stabbing your so-called best friend in the back.
> 
> another moment that resonated with me was at one point during the confrontation, ryan became conciliatory and wanted to make up right there and then. i'm sorry, but if he truly believed jeff made baseless accusations against him enough to declare that the entire situation was defamation of character, why would you continue to want this person in your life? to ensure your participation in season 4, that's why. his entire demeanor was sickening: from this shrugs to his jeers and smarmy smirks. he doesn't care at all that he hurt jeff. he only cares that the viewing audience might think he's a duplicitous and opportunistic *****, which in turn, would hurt his business.
> 
> i hope jeff is able to move on and be happy without ryan in his life because he truly cut out a toxic presence. if it wasn't this, it would've been something else, and it seems ryan had checked out of their friendship long ago. he has dale and chloe, so he probably feels like he doesn't need jeff anymore, however, he sure needed his fame. it's also sad that jeff was naive enough to think that he could confront ryan about this, and still come out with their relationship in tact at the end of it all. it shows that no matter how much of an ass he may come off as, which i think is played up for the show btw, he still has a good heart. chloe clearly adores him, and i think that says a lot.
> 
> phew! okay, i'm done now. i really do hope there's a season 4. i love this show.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

tadpolenyc said:


> ...jeff does love ryan, but i don't believe he is in love with him anymore...meant a lot to him, and he was expecting that they'd be in each other's lives forever since jeff considered ryan family. it was a huge blow to the gut to come to the realization that ryan might not have valued their friendship and history the way that jeff does...i hope jeff is able to move on and be happy without ryan in his life because he truly cut out a toxic presence...


 That's how I think _Ryan_ feels. 


tadpolenyc said:


> ...everything ryan did or said made him suspect. i almost want to say that there's no doubt in my mind that ryan did have malicious intent to deceive and/or redirect clients looking for jeff to his firm...


Well, without knowing all the particulars, like whether Ryan actually bought the term "Jeff Lewis" from Google (which if he did, was certainly not cool), obviously I can't really opine on what lines he crossed where by doing what. We could probably piece together much of it, if we wanted to take the time to poke around looking into dates and details of this domain or that, blah blah, but I haven't bothered, and here's why.

Both have always been very upfront about having very different ways of doing business, and I always suspected that they both maintained the professional relationship as a way to sort of bridge that gap, between being ex-sweethearts and having that close family relationship.

I think they both wanted that, and Jeff really wanted his feelings for Ryan to transition to that, and tried real hard, but it didn't happen, and Ryan can't stand waiting for it to happen anymore, and even if he could, he shouldn't, because his life isn't just about him anymore, it's about his partner and their child.

So I think that he (Ryan) may have done some things that were a little sleazy. 

If you have separate companies and work together with someone on some projects, you're probably not going to have any kind of formal, on-paper non-compete agreement.

Jeff did make Ryan rich. It was Jeff who got the show hookup and made them both famous AND rich(er), and it would be the noblest and most ethical thing for him to at least offer Jeff a slice of pies that fall into his lap as a result of his show-born fame, a fame he would not have had without  Jeff - but he didn't. 

He wanted to do _more_ than just make Jeff mad, he wanted to make him feel he couldn't trust him, _he wanted *Jeff *to want some distance_.

I'm not saying that greed was not a factor. Greed, to one degree or another, is a factor in just about everything that every human does.

But I think Ryan's primary motivation was to step back, to make that distance happen.

We don't see Dale much. I get the impression that he doesn't really like being on camera, but we can still speculate that Ryan and Jeff were not the only ones who were painfully aware that Jeff had still not "let go" of his romantic feelings for Ryan, and sooner or later that was bound to impact Ryan's home life, not to mention Dale's feelings, and hey, Ryan is married, he has a child, he is going to be thinking in terms of five, ten, twenty years in the future.

I think it's _extremely_ painful for Ryan that he is not going to get to have Jeff in his life the way he wants him to be, that wacky inappropriate Uncle Jeff for Chloe, wacky inappropriate brother Jeff to him and to Dale,  and of course, we can say the same thing about Jeff - _the difference is in the nature of the loss each grieves_, not the quality or quantity of emotional anguish and grief.

In some ways, Jeff hasn't "grown up," and probably never will. 

This can be a fine thing, depending on the "way" in which he or any of us, fail to grow up, and one of the ways that Jeff hasn't grown up is that some part of him he still believes that one day Ryan is going to show up at Jeff's door to claim his hand and put a ring on it . 

Ryan _has_ grown up in that particular way. In fact, he has claimed and put a ring on a different hand, and knows that Jeff's dream is not going to happen, and he is also grown up enough to know that Jeff still thinks it will.

This is, of course, a very tragic tale, because Jeff has not been able to move on and find happiness himself.

We all know somebody like that, somebody who is still "carrying a torch" for a person who is just not their One, and they will not, cannot, accept that, so they can't begin to process the idea that _their_ Real One is somewhere out there waiting.

So, to mercifully sum up, I think that while there may be business in Santa Barbara - it would make sense to move to somewhere where there is business! - the real reason Ryan wants to move is the same reason that he did whatever hijinks he did with his website,  to put more distance, geographic and every other flavor, between himself, his family, and Jeff, because it turns out that _Ryan, too, has a epicly major loss to grieve_.


tadpolenyc said:


> ...i really do hope there's a season 4...


Well, we are in total agreement on that, even though we may have different notions about all the various machinations going on in the boys' secret hearts!


----------



## tadpolenyc

i think we can both agree that even if ryan did indeed wanted to create distance between him and jeff, there are better, more tactful ways of going about it that wouldn't have resulted in irreparably damaging their relationship.

based on what you said about ryan, i can kind of see where he might truly think he did nothing wrong, and this is a bit of a tangent here, but i wanted to add that when confronted with accusations, saying "i didn't do it" versus "i did nothing wrong," which was ryan's approach, is a big tell to me. the former statement is definitive, the latter is evasive. if you want to refute something as untrue, it's always best to take the most definitive approach. yes, it's semantics, but it's still an important distinction to make when attempting to unearth the truth. just a small tip for next time, ryan. 

anyway, ryan strikes me as the kind of person who might be unaware of his/her selfish actions then when confronted with said acts, is completely baffled by it. it does not excuse what he did, and it does paint him as a painfully un-self-aware person, which is never a good thing. 

they were dating for, what, ten years, or at least in each other's lives for that length of time. shouldn't ryan know jeff enough by now that it's best to be upfront about such things to avoid any potential problems? exes or not, business partners or not, they're both in the same line of work, and thus, competitors. as friends, that's tricky terrain to navigate. ryan knew jeff would take any behind-his-back machinations as a personal affront, so this entire situation could've been avoided had ryan come to him, told him what he wanted to do, see if it was okay that he mentioned jeff's name and/or the show, and go about the whole internet marketing scheme in a way that would be beneficial to the both of them while being respectful of jeff's feelings. ryan didn't do that, so either the money was more important or he just doesn't respect jeff all that much, or, likely, both.

petty moment alert: i think www.jefflewisdesign.com is a nicer website than brown designs anyway.


----------



## katlun

love, love this show can't wait for season 4

and I wish Jeff was over seeing my bathroom redo becaue it might actually be done by now!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i'm not so sure i would call ryan a snake or any other derogatory name. i actually really like ryan. i don't think he 'stole' many or any clients. i think if a client really wanted to work with jeff and or meet jeff s/he would say so to ryan. end of story. did potential clients call brown design looking for jeff? probably. but ryan also stated that it was only fairly recent that people could actually reach jeff since there was never an office so to speak.

i will preface by saying i love the show and jeff's personality but i think it's hard for us to gauge who is right and who is wrong when jeff clearly has a stronger personality, and talks over people all the time.

it was very clear to to me during the reunion show that ryan was also hurting especially when he mentioned weekends and those were the times he often thought about calling jeff.

i think jeff misses their friendship and sees that ryan is changing, and he's not the same man he met 10 years ago. on top of that, jeff, (for the first time) saw his friend become very successful, i think those two things really affected jeff and had him react in a certain way. jealousy can be a powerful thing. i am sure there are things that jeff has done to ryan during their business dealings that many of us would frown upon. 

i personally think jeff likes to blow things out of proportion, its who he is. now, if ryan did indeed steal clients, of course that is a knife in the back. but i don't think it's as bad as jeff made it out to be. in the world of reality TV i think a client or two would have already come forward and say, yeah, i really wanted to work with jeff but i got ryan instead. 
jeff likes to throw people under the bus. he did it to jenni in the beginning of the season when he brought up her X. she was clearly hurt by his remarks. then at the reunion show he did it again to ryan by stating that dale doesn't work, he has a huge mortgage, etc etc.


----------



## tadpolenyc

we're going to have to agree to disagree then. you're right in that none of us will never know for sure what really happen. all we have are the "facts" laid out on highly edited "reality" television show. i'm just calling it like i see based on what happened last night, and ryan's insistence on defending himself via technicalities was a huge cop out. that's what really contributed to me perceiving him as a duplicitous person. i'd rather him not be around if there is a season four even though i will miss the jeff/chloe moments tremendously. i would love to know who jeff's boyfriend is and how that relationship will pan out. that's what i'm really interested in.


----------



## bhalpop

Wow, these discussions are almost as intense as last night.I felt so bad for Jeff last night. Especially how Ryan just went into attack mode, highly personal attacks and highly hurtful accusations. I think at that point it had gone too far. That there will be no turning back. We got a glimpse of how Ryan really feels about Jeff in those moments! But then in the end, Jeff stated it went the way he suspected after reading Ryan's blog. I think it's a human virtue to "Hope for the best , expect the worst" But I thought it was very telling that Jeff knew Ryan's motivations...non working at home partner, family etc. And Ryan got so upset about Jeff talking to his Dad about all this. I don't know what kind of relationship Jeff and his Dad have, but sooner or later we all need to let out and workout our problems BEFORE confronting the person who is at the center of these problems. We look for someone who is somewhat sympathetic to us but not so close as to be clouded by prejudice. For Jeff, as well as a majority of us that is a parent. They also have  more life experiences to form a judgement and then to advise. That was just over the top for me and strongly indicated Ryan's guilt. I did love how close Jenny and Jeff have become after all they have been through in the 3 seasons so far. Just their body language spoke volumes. So I think we can all agree Bring on Season 4!


----------



## twinkletoes

I checked the whois information for jefflewis.tv, the domain which Ryan (apparently) purchased. The whois meta tags list it as "Jeff Lewis' official site." If Ryan did purchase this domain name and list it this way, it is completely understandable that Jeff would be angry. In fact, I'm amazed he wasn't angrier!


----------



## meluvs2shop

from my understanding jefflewis.com was already taken, that's why his official site now is (after the ryan fiasco) jefflewisdesigns.com

i'm also pretty sure jeff approved the original domain name, and i would hope he asked the appropriate questions, like, why can't we use .com or .net?

owning a domain name is relatively inexpensive and no big deal. now what you do what that domain name once you own it is a different story. but i would say, yeah giving your name more exposure with a .tv address can be pretty tricky. so i would not want a website with that address.


----------



## twinkletoes

^I may have missed something, but from what I gathered Ryan purchased both "jefflewis.tv" and "flippingout.com" domains. It seemed to me these domains were purchased without Jeff's knowledge and up until a few weeks ago, they were both advertised as _official_ Jeff Lewis sites. 

I think that's why Jeff was so upset - traffic (and business) was being driven to those sites using his name without his knowledge.


----------



## tadpolenyc

^ yeah, that's what happened on top of a bunch of other internet-related things. there was also an article in a magazine where ryan took credit for the re-design of the valley oak property (jeff's current residence) when jeff was also involved in the project, yet there was no mention of him at all.


----------



## tweezer

meluvs2shop said:


> i'm not so sure i would call ryan a snake or any other derogatory name.* i actually really like ryan.* i don't think he 'stole' many or any clients. i think if a client really wanted to work with jeff and or meet jeff s/he would say so to ryan. end of story. did potential clients call brown design looking for jeff? probably. but ryan also stated that it was only fairly recent that people could actually reach jeff since there was never an office so to speak.
> 
> i will preface by saying i love the show and jeff's personality but i think it's hard for us to gauge who is right and who is wrong when jeff clearly has a stronger personality, and talks over people all the time.
> 
> it was very clear to to me during the reunion show that ryan was also hurting especially when he mentioned weekends and those were the times he often thought about calling jeff.
> 
> i think jeff misses their friendship and sees that ryan is changing, and he's not the same man he met 10 years ago. on top of that, jeff, (for the first time) saw his friend become very successful, i think those two things really affected jeff and had him react in a certain way. jealousy can be a powerful thing. i am sure there are things that jeff has done to ryan during their business dealings that many of us would frown upon.
> 
> *i personally think jeff likes to blow things out of proportion, its who he is.* now, if ryan did indeed steal clients, of course that is a knife in the back. but i don't think it's as bad as jeff made it out to be. in the world of reality TV i think a client or two would have already come forward and say, yeah, i really wanted to work with jeff but i got ryan instead.
> *jeff likes to throw people under the bus. he did it to jenni in the beginning of the season when he brought up her X. she was clearly hurt by his remarks. then at the reunion show he did it again to ryan by stating that dale doesn't work, he has a huge mortgage, etc etc.*


I think you & I are the ONLY two people who actually seem to like Ryan. I love this show and have watched every episode from the beginning. I get a kick out of Jeff and of course that's what keeps me watching this show, and I would definately hire him to oversee any building project, BUT his expectations from his friendships to his relationships with his employees is so demanding, passive/aggressive and draining after awhile. I can see where Ryan needed to pull away and separate himself. That being said, I hope with time that the two of them can repair some of the hurtful things that have transpired between them and salvage a 10 year friendship.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

tadpolenyc said:


> ...i think we can both agree that even if ryan did indeed wanted to create distance between him and jeff, there are better, more tactful ways of going about it that wouldn't have resulted in irreparably damaging their relationship...


 Totally!


tadpolenyc said:


> ...he might truly think he did nothing wrong..."i didn't do it" versus "i did nothing wrong,"...


Exactly! I really think that he saw it as such a necessity to obtain that distance, by any means necessary, for his own well-being and that of his family, that the fine line ethical questions just didn't have a speaking role.

And I think that's what has been so devastating to Jeff. He's no fool, and I think he does get the subtext, and this is why he says he would readily forgive Ryan if he would just say he's sorry, if Ryan would erase not only the distance, but his need for it!



tadpolenyc said:


> ... it does paint (Ryan) as a painfully un-self-aware person


That's a very insightful way to put it. For all his neuroses, I suspect that there may actually be "more to" Jeff than there is to Ryan.

If they were high school girls, Ryan would be the one who, when college started,  pledged the sorority after all, even though she had always agreed with her eccentric misfit BFF that neither of them would ever do such a thing.


----------



## stellamaried

I enjoy reality TV, and I like this show -- but gosh that reunion show was painful.  Jeff flat out said it, but it was clear anyway that he really didn't want to do the show.

I felt so bad for him.  I'm with *tadpole*.  Ryan came off smarmy and  disingenuous.  And Jeff just seemed heartbroken.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

meluvs2shop said:


> i'm not so sure i would call ryan a snake or any other derogatory name. i actually really like ryan. *i don't think he 'stole' many or any clients. i think if a client really wanted to work with jeff and or meet jeff s/he would say so to ryan.* end of story. did potential clients call brown design looking for jeff? probably. but ryan also stated that it was only fairly recent that people could actually reach jeff since there was never an office so to speak.
> 
> i personally think jeff likes to blow things out of proportion, its who he is. now, if ryan did indeed steal clients, of course that is a knife in the back. but i don't think it's as bad as jeff made it out to be. in the world of reality TV i think a client or two would have already come forward and say, yeah, i really wanted to work with jeff but i got ryan instead.
> 
> jeff likes to throw people under the bus. he did it to jenni in the beginning of the season when he brought up her X. she was clearly hurt by his remarks. then at the reunion show he did it again to ryan by stating that dale doesn't work, he has a huge mortgage, etc etc.




Jeff said he had a few clients that when they actually found him they told jeff that Ryans office wanted to book the appointment and were not giving out Jeff's info. That is coming from the client so I tend to believe that then the lies Ryan is spewing!!!

What Jeff was saying is that Ryan created the .tv website that is not recognized by Google, so how do you expect people to find Jeff if he doesnt come up in the search. I think every person on the planet uses Google and wouldnt think to change search engines. But that is the issue...Ryan made it so no one could find Jeff, but they found him. Jeff trusted that he would be honest. I dont think Jeff is blowing this up. If someone that I trusted so much was doing this shady stuff behind my back I would be pissed too. I think Jeff kept it together given the huge dagger he had sticking out of his back!!

Honestly I have sponsored searches for my company and I never thought to put all my competitors names in there. That is shady!!!!! 

I also wanted Jeff or Andy to ask Ryan how he can do an interview about JEFF'S house and not even mention Jeff. We all watched him try to shoo the owner out and he also helped him move out. What did Ryan do??? Nothing!!! But he took all the credit in that magazine article but did not mention Jeff. Whats up with that??

Ryan is one shady lil bastard if you ask me. Honestly how many business's are growing in this economy? Well he is cause he is taking all Jeff's clients


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

The other thing that proves Ryan's shadiness is remember when he came over and was taunting Jeff that Jeff never called the actress back and Jeff said she is on the list. 

Ryan then said well she called me and I have an appointment tomm. That is bullcrap!  The right thing to do would be to see Jeff and say go call the lady, or they then BOTH go on the appointment. But that crap he pulled right there was just one more nail in his coffin of what a prick he is.  

He has done shady stuff right in front of our eyes, we dont need to hear any more of his lies or half truth's to try to make himself look better.  Bravo better NOT include him for Season 4 because he does NOTHING for the show. To be honest I FF him when he comes on and get pissed that he is taking time away from Jeff and the crew.

I just felt sad for Jeff, but luckily he has a new boyfriend and Jenny to keep his spirits up.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Luv2BuyBags said:


> The other thing that proves Ryan's shadiness is remember when he came over and was taunting Jeff that Jeff never called the actress back and Jeff said she is on the list.
> 
> Ryan then said well she called me and I have an appointment tomm. That is bullcrap!  The right thing to do would be to see Jeff and say go call the lady, or they then BOTH go on the appointment. But that crap he pulled right there was just one more nail in his coffin of what a prick he is.
> 
> He has done shady stuff right in front of our eyes, we dont need to hear any more of his lies or half truth's to try to make himself look better.  Bravo better NOT include him for Season 4 because he does NOTHING for the show. To be honest I FF him when he comes on and get pissed that he is taking time away from Jeff and the crew.
> 
> I just felt sad for Jeff, but luckily he has a new boyfriend and Jenny to keep his spirits up.



Team Jeff! Ryan is shady as hell! I think Ryan's stay-at-home S.O. put Ryan up to stealing Jeff's clients. I don't think Ryan thought it up on his own, his partner is pulling the strings.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

YIPPEEE! Jeff and his crew (hopefully minus that cheating crook Ryan) will be back on Aug 10th at 9pm. I am thrilled, he is one of my favorite people to come out of this trainwreck called Bravo TV!


----------



## chantal1922

yay!


----------



## pink1

Yay!  I love that show!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

What happened to my title?? LOL Am I seeing things or did someone change it????


----------



## ILuvShopping

YESSSSSSSSSSS and bravo better let this be viewed online or i will seriously flip out!!!


what did your title originally say??


----------



## BadRomance93

For some reason I remember feeling very soothed when this show was on. I can't imagine why, but I must've been.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ILuvShopping said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSS and bravo better let this be viewed online or i will seriously flip out!!!
> 
> 
> what did your title originally say??




Dont you get Bravo?? I only get it on tv's with convertor boxes which is weird. All my tvs are new. I just adore Jeff!! 

My title had caps in the words...its no biggie I just feel like I am seeing stars or something LOL  Also had Season 3 in there. Maybe someone merged two threads come to think of it. I just hate titles that dont have caps. One of my stupid pet peeves 

Ready for tonight ?? I dont know about this wed. thurs. consecutive nights thing. I prefer breaking it up a little to make it last KWIM?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i got rid of my cable a couple months ago so i don't get bravo anymore  
it seems like bravo is really hit or miss with what shows and episodes they put up online. RHONJ is like every other episode or something. another show they put up the first episode and nothing until last week which was probably episode 7ish?? it's weird.

and i missed bb tonight  was out with a friend. but i've got the live feeds up now lol
and now sure how i'll like this wed/thurs thing either... i don't think i like waiting so long between episodes lol


----------



## slang

OMG I love this show, I'm so glad I found this thread...the only thing is I am confused, I guess we haven't seen season 3 yet in Canada (we are always behind)...are Jeff & Ryan no longer friends, I haven't seen any shows that show the 2 fighting over business???

Off to try and find season 3 episodes online....


----------



## ILuvShopping

ummm.....i can't quite remember what happened with jeff and ryan.... i think they did end up going their separate ways... i think ryan and his family were going to move away which made jeff really upset because he cares about ryan's daughter so much? someone correct me if i'm wrong. 
but i can't totally remember what happened.

luv2buybags - on the live feeds of BB last night someone asked Ragan if he watched this show and he says he has been Jeff out in LA at random spots every once in awhile!!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

They had a falling out because of how SHADY Ryan was. What he did was set up a very deceiving website that had Jeff's name all over it but when you clicked on it it automatically sent you to Ryan's site. He was basically stealing all Jeff's customers. That website was something like FlippingOut.com or something, so it was more Jeff cause its his show.  I think its really gross for Ryan to poach like that 

Ryan also did the pay per click thing (sponsored websites) thru Google or Yahoo where when someone enters a keyword like Flipping Out & Jeff Lewis it would bring up his site and this faux site which then drove more business to Ryan. It pisses me off because people were asking for Jeff and Ryan made it seem like they worked together but ultimately kept all the new accounts for himself. He is a real *******!!! 

Jeff said he had people eventually find him that told him Ryan would set up appointments for himself/his company when the people specifically said I want to work with Jeff Lewis. Jeff said he was so suspicious why all of a sudden Ryan's business was booming and Jeff was hurting real bad.

So if Bravo brings back that snake in the grass I will be very pissed off. I bet Bravo does though because lately Bravo is all about drama versus right from wrong. I am getting REAL tired of Bravo for sure!!

How shady is that though? Cause I adore Jeff.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh yea!!! thanks for the summary - that was a horrible situation, i felt so bad for jeff.  good riddance to ryan - although his daughter with jeff was so adorable and hilarious.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Oh yeah...."Girls Gone Wild" remember that :lolots: naughty Uncle Jeff!!

What else did he have her say? Something about wine I think


----------



## ILuvShopping

"bad baby" and throw the baby doll to the ground LOL

hmm.... i somewhat remember something about wine too but i can't remember what it was either!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

:lolots: Ohhhh I forgot about that one. He is so naughty. It was something to do with Hooters too I think??


----------



## ILuvShopping

now i'm off to google......lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think the hooters one was jeff would ask chloe were she wanted to work when she was older?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Jeff Lewis Daycare
Jeff Lewis and children...somehow the combo doesn't quite mix. What happens when Jeff babysits Ryan's daughter Chloe for a few hours? Well, for one thing, he teaches her to tell people her favorite drink is Chardonnay. He also shows her how to mimic "Girls Gone Wild" and to say she aspires to work at Hooters. Maybe next time Ryan should find a reliable teenager to babysit Chloe.
http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/a-flippin-good-time-the-best-moments-from-season-3-of-flipping-out--715


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

:lolots: Ohhhh thats right She wants to work at Hooters  He is so funny! And yes thats right when they go out for lunch she asks for Chardonnay LOL.

I love him AND Zoila AND Jenny too. Did you ever watch her on WWHL with Andy Cohen? She made a rap song for him and its his theme song. 

Jeff & Jenny will be on the Wendy show on 7/21


----------



## slang

ILuvShopping said:


> Jeff Lewis Daycare
> Jeff Lewis and children...somehow the combo doesn't quite mix. What happens when Jeff babysits Ryan's daughter Chloe for a few hours? Well, for one thing, he teaches her to tell people her favorite drink is Chardonnay. He also shows her how to mimic "Girls Gone Wild" and to say she aspires to work at Hooters. Maybe next time Ryan should find a reliable teenager to babysit Chloe.
> http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/a-flippin-good-time-the-best-moments-from-season-3-of-flipping-out--715



Thanks for posting this link, it lists the best moments from season 3 and I just realised when reading this I must be now watching season 3, I just saw the episode when he thinks Zoya poisoned him with the bacon LOL...I can't wait for the Jeff vs Ryan storyline, I can't believe what Ryan did to him...I always liked Ryan but what a snake...Team Jeff all the way!!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Luv2BuyBags said:


> :lolots: Ohhhh thats right She wants to work at Hooters  He is so funny! And yes thats right when they go out for lunch she asks for Chardonnay LOL.
> 
> I love him AND Zoila AND Jenny too. Did you ever watch her on WWHL with Andy Cohen? She made a rap song for him and its his theme song.
> 
> Jeff & Jenny will be on the Wendy show on 7/21



yea that's the ONLY time i will watch WWHL is if jenny or jeff is on because i can  NOT STAND andy.


----------



## swags

I can't wait for this show to return. I still tell my husband occasionally "that sounds like a you problem, not a me problem"


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Yay! I'm ready for some house porn!!


----------



## Bella

Tonight is the night!!! :girlwhack:


----------



## Michele26

Bella said:


> Tonight is the night!!! :girlwhack:



Bella, thanks for the reminder...I love this show..


----------



## ILuvShopping

Bella said:


> Tonight is the night!!! :girlwhack:



ahhhhh seriously!?!?!?

if bravo does not post this online i was be SO mad.


----------



## chantal1922

oh wait it is tonight?! Looks like it airs @ 9 and 11. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## DC-Cutie

"Bite me, Jeff" - favorite line ever!


----------



## BadRomance93

I'm not giving business to anyone who seems to find ample time to dedicate to making a fool of themselves on a reality show about their business.

...wiiith the exception of Rachel Zoe/Kat Von D, but I'm not buying a house from this dude, and I'm not eating any cakes from Ace or Bingo of cakes, niether.


----------



## Bella

Welcome!!  I like the show too.


----------



## Bella

DC-Cutie said:


> "Bite me, Jeff" - favorite line ever!



LOL!!  Zoila.

It's so weird but because it's Jeff... I loved it when he told Jenni, when she was going through such a rough time... "I'm _your_ b!tch."  I laughed so hard at myself because I actually thought it was so sweet... you know, for Jeff.  He's crazy and I like him.  Like Jenni too.  She needs to find her funny man.


----------



## Michele26

Bravo's running a marathon now..


----------



## ILuvShopping

i might seriously cry if i can't watch this show.... bravo is so spotty with what shows they post online.


----------



## jchiara

Watching the first 'new' episode now...
I love this show -- I love Jeff!  
This whole thing is shot in my backyard practically -- the restaurant, Casa Vega, I've been eating at since I was a wee one -- and now I live down the street.  I haven't seen anything going on there lately, but I haven't paid too much attention -- but if I do, I'll be sure to stop by to see if I can spot Jeff!!!    I wonder if Ryan will be in this season?  No mention of him yet.

The assistant Sarah is a little bit on my nerves...I don't know why.  I keep staring at her nostrils.


----------



## serena11

um, why is Jeff so mean this season? I feel like Z is going to lose it this season and it's going to be bad bacon all over again.


----------



## Swanky

Jeff said he got scared last year in the downturn and is/was afraid to turn away work.
Overworked = stressed = edgy and mean.

I've built 5 homes and it's SUPER stressful juggling contractors, I can't imagine adding demanding clients to that


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Bella said:


> Welcome!!  I like the show too.




:lolots: I dont understand how anyone can NOT like him!!! OMFG he is priceless!!




serena11 said:


> um, why is Jeff so mean this season? I feel like Z is going to lose it this season and it's going *to be bad bacon all over again*.




 I still say she did that on purpose :lolots: j/k


----------



## jchiara

serena11 said:


> um, why is Jeff so mean this season? I feel like Z is going to lose it this season and it's going to be bad bacon all over again.



I think it's his dead-pan humor.  That's what I love about him -- how he just loves that camera -- straight on sounding mean -- knowing how utterly ridiculous it sounds (i.e. no 'poop glove' for Zoila in order to teach her a lesson).
Now of course, on 'this season's previews' and we see him going on postal in the car with everyone, we have to remember BRAVOs wonderful editing style (to make us want to tune in next week) and perhaps that man is on the verge of a nervous breakdown because he bit off more than he could chew.  I find it hard to believe he's employed a bunch of dunces.  They are probably more than capable -- but working for him would be OMG.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wish he'd stop getting his lips injected.

Jenni irks me, because she absolutely NO BACKBONE

do they eat Mexican for lunch everyday?


----------



## kcf68

For being so darn irratating, I for some stupid reason like him...


----------



## jchiara

DC-Cutie said:


> I wish he'd stop getting his lips injected.
> 
> Jenni irks me, because she absolutely NO BACKBONE
> 
> do they eat Mexican for lunch everyday?



No no...Mickey D's Chicken McNuggets!


----------



## tadpolenyc

jeff is hilarious even when he's being a d!ck. i was really happy to hear that his business is booming, and he's doing so well now that ryan's out of the picture. i never had any doubt that ryan was poaching business from jeff using the show as publicity solely for himself.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> *I wish he'd stop getting his lips injected.*
> 
> Jenni irks me, because she absolutely NO BACKBONE
> 
> do they eat Mexican for lunch everyday?


 
He doesn't. When he was on W.Williams, he said that at one time he had them injected with silicone (permanent), hence why his lips are perpeptually bee stung.


----------



## Ladybug09

serena11 said:


> *um, why is Jeff so mean this season?* I feel like Z is going to lose it this season and it's going to be bad bacon all over again.


 

I wondered that too! He just seemed EXTRA, EXTRA mean!

The assistant reminds me alot of Ice T's wife Coco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

the episode is in my Hulu Que!!!! YAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## kirsten

Jeff didn't seem more mean to me. He is an ass but he is funny and loveable at the same time. It's like you are being yelled at but can't help but laugh at it. 

I worked for a gay guy who reminds me so much of Jeff and oddly enough he was also a house flipper. His humor was just like Jeff and he was probably one of my favorite people to work with. Sometimes I wanted to cry but most of the time while working with him I was dying of laugher. When I was interviewed one of the first questions asked was if I was offended by cussing and vulgar language. We had a few new hires throughout the years I worked there quit right away because they were so offended by us. lol


----------



## swags

I always enjoy Flipping Out.

I am sad that it appears Ryan really did try to screw Jeff out of business. The sad thing is there would have been enough work for both of them due to the show. I will miss the scenes with him and his daughter.


----------



## Swanky

I think Jeff must be mostly heartbroken over not seeing the baby any more :cry:


----------



## Bella

jchiara said:


> *I think it's his dead-pan humor.  That's what I love about him -- how he just loves that camera -- straight on sounding mean -- knowing how utterly ridiculous it sounds* (i.e. no 'poop glove' for Zoila in order to teach her a lesson).
> Now of course, on 'this season's previews' and we see him going on postal in the car with everyone, we have to remember BRAVOs wonderful editing style (to make us want to tune in next week) and perhaps that man is on the verge of a nervous breakdown because he bit off more than he could chew.  I find it hard to believe he's employed a bunch of dunces.  They are probably more than capable -- but working for him would be OMG.



You totally got it jchiara!  The SO kept looking at me shaking his head.  More than once I had to tell him HE'S KIDDING!!


----------



## Bella

Jeff is no doubt missing Chloe, I think he expected to be a part of her life forever.  It is sad... I missed the reunion, just saw the clip they showed, but had Ryan acknowledged what he did and apologized I actually think Jeff would forgive him.  However, there's the part of me that thinks maybe Ryan and family are okay with the distance... Ryan's a smart guy, he knew/knows what he's doing.


----------



## Swanky

there's really SOOO much to being able to admit it when you screw up. . . half the time when I'm really mad about something, ALL I want is for the other to take ownership.


----------



## Bella

Yes!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Jeff is funny, but Z is hilarious to me. I love how when he tells her to do something and she curses him out under her breath!


----------



## ILuvShopping

ohhh i love jeff so much. 

isn't jet an actor or something??? he seems very awkward on camera. 
and i love jenny but she needs to get a real job. who wants to be an assitant their entire life? especially when they want to be an actress. working for jeff lewis makes no time for anything else. move on jenny! save yourself!


----------



## kirsten

^Chris, who Jet replaced, was the actor. Jennys ex.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea but i thought jet was also an aspiring actor as well.
when he started he had some other side job.... i remember jeff talking about it.


----------



## Bella

Jenni is actually working less which is why the sister is working for him... also seems to be an issue for Jeff in this upcoming season.


----------



## ILuvShopping

it was an issue last season as well. 
but the title under the new girl is "associate designer" (?) and then she told the camera she was executive assistant and executive business partner.... huh???


----------



## Bella

I think she was joking, she's his SIL's sister.  She's an assistant.  You notice when Jenni is there the sister isn't.

The whole buying the babies bit.... 


I must say, they ALL seem to play it up for the camera now.  Zoila and her bikini wax.  I almost liked it more in the beginning when things seemed more natural, as much as that is in Jeffs world.. you know what I mean. lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea she was there when jenny was... she was at the other computer across from trace.  wasn't she?? or does girl just look like her? 

i don't know why i'm still up and now i'm getting really confused because i'm tired lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

however... dog pee falling on your head. gross but hilarious. i can't believe they couldn't smell it.


----------



## Bella

She could have been, but for the most part it's one or the other _I think_.  I could be wrong, but I do remember something about Jenni needing wanting to pursue her acting last season...

Dog pee, funny.  Something that would probably happen to me.  Who woulda thought... yuk.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea me too. i was just perplex by the "associate designer" title that showed up under the screen under the sister's name. IF that was her lol


----------



## bagsforme

Ladybug09 said:


> He doesn't. When he was on W.Williams, he said that at one time he had them injected with silicone (permanent), hence why his lips are perpeptually bee stung.



Did he say that recently?  When he was on "Watch what happens live" (I think Kim asked him) he said he didn't do anything to them.


----------



## aklein

Bella said:


> Jeff is no doubt missing Chloe, I think he expected to be a part of her life forever. It is sad... I missed the reunion, just saw the clip they showed, but had Ryan acknowledged what he did and apologized I actually think Jeff would forgive him. However, there's the part of me that thinks maybe Ryan and family are okay with the distance... Ryan's a smart guy, he knew/knows what he's doing.


 
I always wondered how Ryan's partner felt about Jeff and Ryan's relationship.  I know that they were business partners but they spent a lot of personal time together.  I don't know how cool I would be with my SO's ex (and current business partner) hanging out with our kid.  It just seemed like there wasn't any division between personal and private life with those two. 



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Jeff is funny, but Z is hilarious to me. I love how when he tells her to do something and she curses him out under her breath!


 
I love Zoila.  And I love that Bravo needs to put subtitles for what she says.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'd like to see a video of zoila's interview process lol

i mean how does one, especially jeff lewis, interview for a live in housekeeper??


----------



## aklein

^I'd love to think that he just hunted Zoila down.  He snuck up on her and shot her with a dart gun.
It kinda fits with his running joke about not letting her leave the house.


----------



## Ladybug09

bagsforme said:


> Did he say that recently? When he was on "Watch what happens live" (I think Kim asked him) he said he didn't do anything to them.


 

Yep it was earlier this year. Maybe he was saying he hasn't done anthing more to them, but Wendy ask EVERYONE about their PS procedures. He said he regrets doing it.

It's obvious he's had something done. He's got those fleshy meaty lips like Lisa Rinna, and we know those ain't natural.


----------



## onegirlcreative

Bella said:


> She could have been, but for the most part it's one or the other _I think_.  I could be wrong, but I do remember something about Jenni needing wanting to pursue her acting last season...



yes, jenni stated last season that she wanted to pursue acting as a career so she has decreased her hours to part time status. which i imagine, is why she continues working for jeff because now with the show, she's getting all this exposure. seems smart to me. heck, look at what it did for bethenny.



aklein said:


> I always wondered how Ryan's partner felt about Jeff and Ryan's relationship.  I know that they were business partners but they spent a lot of personal time together.  I don't know how cool I would be with my SO's ex (and current business partner) hanging out with our kid.  It just seemed like there wasn't any division between personal and private life with those two.



i felt the same way. in fact, a part of me thinks the SO (dale??) is the sole reason for their distance, aside from ryan being a cheating, sneaky dishonest businessman. and i also get the feeling that dale didn't really like jeff coming around. maybe he doesn't want jeff in chloé's life and feels he is a bad influence, or is jealous of jeff and ryan's past relationship. who knows. either way, when jeff was visiting last season to check out the pool in-progress, he seemed very uncomfortable with jeff being there. or he hates being in front of the camera. either way, idk.


----------



## ILuvShopping

aklein said:


> ^I'd love to think that he just hunted Zoila down.  He snuck up on her and shot her with a dart gun.
> It kinda fits with his running joke about not letting her leave the house.



yea that would probably describe it fairly accurately lol


----------



## aklein

Although, I think a giant butterfly net could work too.


----------



## kirsten

I found Jeff on twitter and the rest of the gang. I only added Jeff though. Was kind of sad Zoila does not twitter. Does he not let her twitter?


----------



## ILuvShopping

what is jeff's twitter??

zoila is probably like "twitter what???" lol


----------



## kirsten

Jeff is "JL_Jeff_Lewis." Zoila's twitters would probably be comedy. She'd probably talk crap on Jeff a lot.


----------



## maris

I adore Jeff.  The things that come out of his mouth are so very entertaining.  The best thing is that he is completely 100% serious about all of them.  Oh and how amazing is it that they have cocktails while on the job.  Love it!!!!!  Zoila is the cutest, I want to hug her.


----------



## Bella

aklein said:


> I always wondered how Ryan's partner felt about Jeff and Ryan's relationship.  I know that they were business partners but they spent a lot of personal time together.  I don't know how cool I would be with my SO's ex (and current business partner) hanging out with our kid.  It just seemed like there wasn't any division between personal and private life with those two.



LOL!  You guys are funny.  What would Jeff do without Zoila?  Really! lol

I think normally that situation could work and does work in this day and age.  However, with the business issues and Jeff being waaaay OTT... I think the split was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Bella

onegirlcreative said:


> yes, jenni stated last season that she wanted to pursue acting as a career so she has decreased her hours to part time status. which i imagine, is why she continues working for jeff because now with the show, she's getting all this exposure. seems smart to me. heck, look at what it did for bethenny.


 
Yep.  Very smart and like Bethenny, the show has been a positive for Jenni.  Not all these reality show people can say that for themselves.  

Jenni loved Chloe too, remember the rapping lizard.. that was so cute and so sweet.  Chloe loved it.


----------



## jchiara

Throw eggs at me....no, don't.
I think I'm the only person on the planet that doesn't care for Zoila.  There I said it......


----------



## swags

Bella said:


> Yep. Very smart and like Bethenny, the show has been a positive for Jenni. Not all these reality show people can say that for themselves.
> 
> Jenni loved Chloe too, remember the rapping lizard.. that was so cute and so sweet. Chloe loved it.


 
Jenni's handled herself very well. To have her marriage implode during the filming of the show must have been stressful and horrible. She's really a trooper.


----------



## ILuvShopping

jchiara said:


> Throw eggs at me....no, don't.
> I think I'm the only person on the planet that doesn't care for Zoila.  There I said it......



i don't really like her new attitude. i really liked her the first season. she seemed more genuine.


----------



## Michele26

ILuvShopping said:


> i don't really like her new attitude. i really liked her the first season. she seemed more genuine.



Zoila's getting a script too.


----------



## carriebradshaw

I'm so glad Flipping Out is back on!  Jeff and Jenni are hilarious!  Oh how much fun it would be to work with them 

Last night, Jeff and Sarah planning ahead to turn down the free mexican food even though they really wanted it was so funny!


----------



## Michele26

I hope we see more of Jenni - she and Zoila make the show.

Something is different about the show this season, I can't put my finger on it. Maybe it's the music?


----------



## chantal1922

^^right I love Zoila


----------



## frostee

Last night was so funny when Jeff asked Jenni about that brown jumpsuit and said something like, was that her brownie uniform when she was 13 :lolots:

I had to agree, that thing was skin tight and not in all the right places lol ush:


----------



## enilorac

OMG. I watched my very first episode of Flipping Out today. It was an older episode (I DVR'd a bunch yesterday and will have to catch up) and I love it. I can't believe I didn't start watching it earlier. I got it confused with Blow Out and had no idea it kind of relates to real estate (which I love learning about). Totally love the dynamic b/w Jeff & Jenni.


----------



## Oceane

I love Zoila!


----------



## jchiara

frostee said:


> Last night was so funny when Jeff asked Jenni about that brown jumpsuit and said something like, was that her brownie uniform when she was 13 :lolots:
> 
> I had to agree, that thing was skin tight and not in all the right places lol ush:



Yeah...it's called 'Camel Toe'....


----------



## onegirlcreative

carriebradshaw said:


> Last night, Jeff and Sarah planning ahead to turn down the free mexican food even though they really wanted it was so funny!



i'm curious, why did he turn it down? he knew that would ultimately insult her, and the look on her fact confirmed it. if she's your client, accept it and enjoy it!! to her (the owner), it could have been misconstrued as them not liking their food, kwim?

jeff had said _"we're not accepting her lunch offer because she's onto me."_

what did he mean by this? on to him about what??? i guess i'm lost...



jchiara said:


> Yeah...it's called 'Camel Toe'....



ush:


----------



## Michele26

Didn't Jeff say he was meeting the client who owns the Mexican restaurant twice a week and getting free lunches? I think that's what he was talking about - meeting twice a week. Maybe it's not really necessary to meet that much?


----------



## ILuvShopping

maybe eating lunch while having the meetings just takes too long - so them not having lunch will shorten the meeting time and therefore open up his schedule a bit more

??


----------



## swags

onegirlcreative said:


> i'm curious, why did he turn it down? he knew that would ultimately insult her, and the look on her fact confirmed it. if she's your client, accept it and enjoy it!! to her (the owner), it could have been misconstrued as them not liking their food, kwim?
> 
> jeff had said _"we're not accepting her lunch offer because she's onto me."_
> 
> what did he mean by this? on to him about what??? i guess i'm lost...
> 
> 
> 
> ush:


 
He didn't want to look like a mooch or as if he expected a free lunch all the time.  She did look a little sad at them turning it down. I think if she offers its okay to accept, plus she's getting a lot of  good publicity since they love the food.


----------



## Ladybug09

frostee said:


> Last night was so funny when Jeff asked Jenni about that brown jumpsuit and said something like, was that her brownie uniform when she was 13 :lolots:
> 
> I had to agree, that thing was skin tight and not in all the right places lol ush:


 

it was also high water and what was up with the white shoes?


----------



## gracekelly

I channel surfed into this and watched for a while because I wanted to see what they would do with Casa Vega.  I have eaten there many times (I always cave to the DH on this. The margaritas are watered down) and wanted to see if they were going to deal with the 40+ year old dust and crap that decorates that restaurant. I guess they will, but very slooowwwly according to Jeff.  The place is a gold mine and is really mediocre.  Go figure.

Loved Jeff's comment about the jumpsuit/Brownie uniform.  Very funny!  It was way past tight.  I think Jenni did it knowing it would cause much comment and camera time.  After all, she is an actress and there is no such thing as not enough attention whether it is good or bad.  It looked like she found it at one of the vintage clothing stores not far from Casa Vega.


----------



## frostee

jchiara said:


> Yeah...it's called 'Camel Toe'....



OMG..you just made me laugh out loud SO hard...thanks :lolots:



Ladybug09 said:


> it was also high water and what was up with the white shoes?



So poor Jenni who I love have quite the look then huh lol. Poor thing had on her 10 sizes too small high water brown jumpsuit with a camel toe that, as Jeff asked her, she has since she was 13 and in the Brownies and some funky shoes..nice 


I can't wait to see why that client called Jeff and wants to see him alone. Is she mad he didn't want to eat lunch lol..she did seem shocked


----------



## pollinilove

am i the only one  who thinks the client likes jeff in a romantic way thats why she wants to meet alone


----------



## onegirlcreative

Michele26 said:


> Didn't Jeff say he was meeting the client who owns the Mexican restaurant twice a week and getting free lunches? I think that's what he was talking about - meeting twice a week. Maybe it's not really necessary to meet that much?





ILuvShopping said:


> maybe eating lunch while having the meetings just takes too long - so them not having lunch will shorten the meeting time and therefore open up his schedule a bit more
> 
> ??





swags said:


> He didn't want to look like a mooch or as if he expected a free lunch all the time.  She did look a little sad at them turning it down. I think if she offers its okay to accept, plus she's getting a lot of  good publicity since they love the food.



ahhhh ok. that makes total sense. i guess i just assumed it was something worse when he said "she may be onto him."

i hope she didn't fire him though. just with her request of wanting to meet with him alone (translation: no camera crew!) was curious for me. according to the previews, it doesn't even look like it'll be addressed, unless of course he just slyly mentions the details of their meeting and then that'll be that. who knows. i guess we'll have to 'watch what happens.'



gracekelly said:


> I channel surfed into this and watched for a while because I wanted to see what they would do with Casa Vega.  I have eaten there many times (I always cave to the DH on this. The margaritas are watered down) and wanted to see if they were going to deal with the 40+ year old dust and crap that decorates that restaurant. I guess they will, but very slooowwwly according to Jeff.  The place is a gold mine and is really mediocre.  Go figure.



wow. very interesting. and they made comments about how their margaritas are $17 each??? are they seriously that expensive??? i mean, i know it's L.A., but wow...

have you been by there lately? has it changed it all as far as renovations go? i have to imagine this has been filmed quite a while ago, so just curious if there have been any changes at all.


----------



## frostee

pollinilove said:


> *am i the only one  who thinks the client likes jeff in a romantic way thats why she wants to meet alone*



If she was my friend and I knew she was asking Jeff to meet her alone for..umm.."company" I'd have to tell her "Good luck with that"


----------



## Bella

I took alone to mean, without cameras.


----------



## gracekelly

onegirlcreative, I passed by there today, and couldn't tell anything, but that was not unexpected.  The building is set up in such a way that you can't tell anything that is going on inside.  I may have to make a trip to eat there.


----------



## Swanky

are the big shrub letters still there?
I know they want it to be subtle, so maybe it's 99% interior.


----------



## jchiara

gracekelly said:


> onegirlcreative, I passed by there today, and couldn't tell anything, but that was not unexpected.  The building is set up in such a way that you can't tell anything that is going on inside.  I may have to make a trip to eat there.



That's funny!  Really?  I live about 4 blocks away from CV.  I really need to check out to see if the letters are still there...
Every time I've eaten there over the past many uh...years....(don't ask -- been eating there since a kid), I've thought one thing -- 'I Can't See My Menu!!!'  It's infamously dark. I mean -- DARK.  Like Dead Of Night Dark.  There is 'romantic ambience' and then there's 'I Can't See!!!!'   I cannot tell if this is to 'hide' the celebrity eating there or to hide the prices.


----------



## jchiara

Bit of fun....

http://www.casavega.com/

Heeeyy!!!  Where are the prices???  I can't seeeeee!!!!
And BELIEVE ME - in the video -- there were major MAJOR lights going on because I can assure you, you cannot even see the person sitting across the table from you.
I watched it and I'm like 'huh?  seriously?  that is NOT the Casa Vega that you know when you walk in...'oh hi...I just walked into the wall....'


----------



## onegirlcreative

jchiara said:


> Bit of fun....
> 
> http://www.casavega.com/
> 
> Heeeyy!!!  Where are the prices???  I can't seeeeee!!!!
> And BELIEVE ME - in the video -- there were major MAJOR lights going on because I can assure you, you cannot even see the person sitting across the table from you.
> I watched it and I'm like 'huh?  seriously?  that is NOT the Casa Vega that you know when you walk in...'oh hi...I just walked into the wall....'



Interesting. The decor looks exactly the same to me. I imagine if they had just renovated, they would change the video on their website to reflect the new decor. I guess she fired him then.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe there is no new decor because she fires him in the meeting!


----------



## lanasyogamama

If you look at the video, you can tell it's pretty dark.


----------



## gracekelly

jchiara said:


> Bit of fun....
> 
> http://www.casavega.com/
> 
> Heeeyy!!!  Where are the prices???  I can't seeeeee!!!!
> And BELIEVE ME - in the video -- there were major MAJOR lights going on because I can assure you, you cannot even see the person sitting across the table from you.
> I watched it and I'm like 'huh?  seriously?  that is NOT the Casa Vega that you know when you walk in...'oh hi...I just walked into the wall....'




This is so funny because it is so true.  It takes a bit before your eyes adjust to the darkness.  They may tell you it is for romance, but personally, I always thought it was to hide the dirt.

What would really be hilarious to me is if they replicated it all exactly just with newer stuff.  They will have to hit all the gas stations selling paintings on black velvet LOL


----------



## jchiara

Where did everyone go?

That client in Thousand Oaks -- kinda strange.
And he's really going to have to change things a bit because having clients in TO, Northern Cal, Altadena (heeyy....what happened to those two women living in Altadena?  Was I in the kitchen when that part was on?), will be waaaay too much time in the car.  It will surely kill him with the traffic.

Sarah - fun at a party.
Jeff -- fun at a party.
Trace - not so much.


----------



## Michele26

I'm trying to figure out what's different about this season...I think it's different music. :wondering


----------



## enilorac

Michele26 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's different about this season...I think it's different music. :wondering


The people surrounding him seems to be more sedated? I don't know. I basically watched season 1, 2 & 3 (missed the first 2-3 episodes) and it seemed like he had a lot of unhappy employees around him and now they don't seem unhappy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if Jeff pays well?  I'm sure it helps that Jenny, Zoila and the rest are getting a check from Bravo..


----------



## onegirlcreative

jchiara said:


> *Sarah - fun at a party.
> *Jeff -- fun at a party.
> Trace - not so much.



it finally hit me last night who sarah reminds me of. if you guys saw the movie the firm, she reminds me of that trashy secretary played by holly hunter...always walking around with trashy clothes, cigarette dangling from her mouth, too much tacky makeup and the long fake nails.

i know sarah doesn't have half that, but that's who she reminds me of.

and trace&#8212;could he have a stick up his butt any farther??? 



Michele26 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's different about this season...I think it's different music. :wondering



maybe because ryan is no longer in the picture. i feel like the music is the same style from previous seasons, so maybe just not having ryan around is a huge change for the show.


----------



## swags

The urine around the perimeter of the house was too much! Jett roles with everything, he doesn't seem fazed by Jeff's requests. 

Loved Jeff's comment about clients saying they have dogs when they really don't. His delivery of these statements is spot on.


----------



## jchiara

onegirlcreative said:


> and tracecould he have a stick up his butt any farther???



I find Trace intolerably unpleasant to listen to and to watch.  If he thinks his 'deadpan' delivery of his life with Jeff is supposed to be amusing like it is when Jeff does it, he's sorely mistaken.  He looks like a tight ass who probably hasn't smiled in the last 10 years.


----------



## Ladybug09

sorry, but everytime I see Sarah, I think COCO!!!!!!!! Ice-T's "wife". LOL!!!!!



onegirlcreative said:


> it finally hit me last night who sarah reminds me of. if you guys saw the movie the firm, she reminds me of that trashy secretary played by holly hunter...always walking around with trashy clothes, cigarette dangling from her mouth, too much tacky makeup and the long fake nails.
> 
> i know sarah doesn't have half that, but that's who she reminds me of.
> 
> and tracecould he have a stick up his butt any farther???
> 
> 
> 
> maybe because ryan is no longer in the picture. i feel like the music is the same style from previous seasons, so maybe just not having ryan around is a huge change for the show.


----------



## Ladybug09

I wonder if Trace really does SIT on the toilet to pee!!!! Yikes a dude??


----------



## gracekelly

Ladybug09 said:


> I wonder if Trace really does SIT on the toilet to pee!!!! Yikes a dude??



If he does, time to see a urologist for his urinary problems.


----------



## aklein

Ladybug09 said:


> sorry, but everytime I see Sarah, I think COCO!!!!!!!! Ice-T's "wife". LOL!!!!!


 
Sarah's butt cannot even come close to that!


----------



## carriebradshaw

I need more Jenny & less Sarah...  While Sarah is funny, the Jenny/Jeff dynamic is solid gold.  

It will be interesting to see how Jeff handles Jett bringing his baby to work next week.  I think this will make Jeff miss Chloe


----------



## roxys

I agree we need more Jenny!


----------



## Michele26

We're getting less of Jenny and more of Sarah.


----------



## pink1

I know!  I am so tired of Sarah smacking her gum.  I have seen entirely too much of the gum in her mouth this season!



Michele26 said:


> We're getting less of Jenny and more of Sarah.


----------



## pollinilove

so why did the client want to meet one on one?


----------



## rootie

Her dad (the owner) was freaking out about money and she felt like she was being pulled in too many directions between the restaurant and her husband and kids.  She really just wanted to talk.


----------



## Bella

Ladybug09 said:


> I wonder if Trace really does SIT on the toilet to pee!!!! Yikes a dude??



lol  I was stuck on the how and why Jeff knows that.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i am starting to really dislike bravo... they put ONE episode of shows up on their website and then NOTHING. unless it's one of the housewives shows.... 

i can't watch my jeff!!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Ladybug09 said:


> sorry, but everytime I see Sarah, I think COCO!!!!!!!! Ice-T's "wife". LOL!!!!!



ahhh...i wish i knew who that was, but i'll take your word for it.


----------



## jchiara

ILuvShopping said:


> i am starting to really dislike bravo... they put ONE episode of shows up on their website and then NOTHING. unless it's one of the housewives shows....
> 
> i can't watch my jeff!!



You can try
http://tv.blinkx.com/show/flipping-out/rGKVsw1IXfZjC5uA

or
http://www.yidio.com/show/flipping-out

or
http://www.hulu.com/flipping-out


----------



## aklein

onegirlcreative said:


> ahhh...i wish i knew who that was, but i'll take your word for it.


 
Oh you are missing out by not knowing about Ms. Coco. I am afraid to even post a picture of her, but she does have a thread in the celeb forum.   The pics are probably NSFW. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...d-wife-coco-her-desperate-attempt-227468.html

I cannot believe that I didn't bring up Sarah's gum chewing.  Glad someone else did.  I am shocked that Jeff doesn't make her spit it out.  It must drive him crazy.


----------



## ILuvShopping

jchiara said:


> You can try
> http://tv.blinkx.com/show/flipping-out/rGKVsw1IXfZjC5uA
> 
> or
> http://www.yidio.com/show/flipping-out
> 
> or
> http://www.hulu.com/flipping-out




thank you!!! the episodes are on the yidio link - hopefully they work when i get home tonight 
hulu only posts what the actual websites posts, so if bravo doesn't post it online, hulu won't either. which is a total bummer!


----------



## Ladybug09

onegirlcreative said:


> ahhh...i wish i knew who that was, but i'll take your word for it.


 
WHAT!!!!!! You don't know about the INFAMOUS COCO!!!!!!!!!  There is a thread about her in the celebrity forum...check it out!

I see someone posted a link!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Ladybug09 said:


> WHAT!!!!!! You don't know about the INFAMOUS COCO!!!!!!!!!  There is a thread about her in the celebrity forum...check it out!
> 
> I see someone posted a link!



no, i have no idea who she is. i guess i'm just out of the loop on that one.

i went to that link and i really didn't want to go through page by page, so just saw the pic someone posted on the first pageof her butt. lovely!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

THAT is COCO!!!!


----------



## First Lady

I tried watching last night and its has way too much music and they play it loudly. Ever noticed. It's like watching One Tree Hill and all those soundtracks every 3mins playing in the background. Too loud.


----------



## Belle49

Dude all these people do is eat fast food. gross


----------



## aklein

^It's kinda odd right?  I get that they travel a lot but I would think with Jeff's obsessiveness about being clean, he would make Zoila pack his lunch every day instead.
It seems like they eat at Casa Vega every single day.  I was dying listening to Jeff and Sarah try to plan out how they would just happen to have the owner invite them for lunch.


----------



## onegirlcreative

Belle49 said:


> Dude all these people do is eat fast food. gross



yeah, i agree. not only that, the one thing i find completely disturbing about jeff as an employer is, it seems he never "allows" them to have their own, private lunch hour? maybe it's just for the cameras so they can interact together, but from what i'm gathering, they are all required to eat lunch together? that would suck.

i know when i'm working i like to have my own, private time for lunch to eat wherever and whatever i please.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm sure they can leave if they want (maybe) but i'm sure all lunches are paid for if you eat with the group!


----------



## onegirlcreative

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm sure they can leave if they want (maybe) but i'm sure all lunches are paid for if you eat with the group!



yeah, but i thought i remember him saying in either season 1 or season 2 about how he 'requires' them to all have lunch together???  i could be totally wrong, but it just rings a bell.

but again, could be for dramatic effect.


----------



## ILuvShopping

well i guess it would be a good 'bonding moment'  lol
i think during lunch is the only time he's not yelling at them... unless the person who gets the lunch screws up jeff's meal.


----------



## Ladybug09

that Jeru guy was a straight PUNK!!! ditching and dodging their calls!!! Come on....when he walked on the screen with the shades on trying to appear 'more than' what he was I figured he wouldn't have the money for the renovation. He didn't even have the ball to tell Jeff, "Hey dude, your price is a bit steep for me, I'm going to have to go with someone else." and then he owed a balance!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Ladybug09 said:


> that Jeru guy was a straight PUNK!!! ditching and dodging their calls!!! Come on....when he walked on the screen with the shades on trying to appear 'more than' what he was I figured he wouldn't have the money for the renovation. He didn't even have the ball to tell Jeff, "Hey dude, your price is a bit steep for me, I'm going to have to go with someone else." and then he owed a balance!



yeah, i agree. that was pretty crappy. something tells me he 'hired' jeff so he could appear on TV, but in the end, he looked like a scumbag.


----------



## lanasyogamama

onegirlcreative - I think he definitely makes them eat together.

I also think the humiliation punishments for mistakes is really seedy. Like making Sarah and Jenny wear the moon suit.


----------



## lanasyogamama

On the lunch thing, he has talked about only eating one meal a day, so I think he skips bfast and dinner, and then eats a really big, fatty, lunch meal.  I guess it seems to work for him, but probably not great for long term health.

I actually think the smile he has when he sees kids is really cute and genuine.


----------



## ILuvShopping

lanasyogamama said:


> onegirlcreative - I think he definitely makes them eat together.
> 
> I also think the humiliation punishments for mistakes is really seedy. Like making Sarah and Jenny wear the moon suit.



the thing is they don't have to do these things... i mean it's got to be against the law somewhere lol

so he must pay VERY well in order to keep employees around doing the things he does.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think they all like being on the show.  And I'm sure he shows more of his softer side off camera.  I don't get the sense he pays very well, but who knows.


----------



## Michele26

I liked the scene where Zoila, the baby, and the dog were all napping.


----------



## onegirlcreative

lanasyogamama said:


> onegirlcreative - I think he definitely makes them eat together.
> 
> I also think the humiliation punishments for mistakes is really seedy. Like making Sarah and Jenny wear the moon suit.



oh, i know!!! i have to believe that's just for the cameras, because who in their right mind would allow an employer to publicly humiliate them like that??? and to go and meet clients wearing that thing?? wow....


----------



## bagsforme

I was  when Jeff said the baby had a unibrow.  If it were his kid he'd want to pluck it but it might hurt the kid.  To funny!!


----------



## kirsten

bagsforme said:


> I was  when Jeff said the baby had a unibrow.  If it were his kid he'd want to pluck it but it might hurt the kid.  To funny!!



I was cracking up at that part too.


----------



## jchiara

I have to get into that darn restaurant in the next weeks...I will take pictures of the lobby and post them!
But gosh -- eating there everyday?  Doesn't sound so good.  I was with someone a few months ago and they had the lobster enchiladas and they weren't that great.  The salad that they make is fabulous though.  It's a crunchy tostada...then they put a dollop of warm refried beans on top of it.  Then they add shredded lettuce and shredded beets.  They have their own house dressing which is really light so you can taste the beans with the tostada and everything else.  THAT is delicious.  Everything else -- eh.


----------



## gracekelly

jchiara said:


> I have to get into that darn restaurant in the next weeks...I will take pictures of the lobby and post them!
> But gosh -- eating there everyday?  Doesn't sound so good.  I was with someone a few months ago and they had the lobster enchiladas and they weren't that great.  The salad that they make is fabulous though.  It's a crunchy tostada...then they put a dollop of warm refried beans on top of it.  Then they add shredded lettuce and shredded beets.  They have their own house dressing which is really light so you can taste the beans with the tostada and everything else.  THAT is delicious.  Everything else -- eh.




You know when they really annoyed me?  When they finally admitted on the menu that the "*crabmeat* enchilada" was a mixture of real crab and the simulated/fake crab.  

I told my DH about the remodel, and that was a big mistake.  He is making noises about going there.  I had to remind him about the watered down Margaritas.


----------



## Ladybug09

Zoila is hilarious, what does she know about Kelis, "My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard..." Funny!


----------



## pink1

Last night's episode had me laughing out loud at Zoila and the dressing room scenes.


----------



## NYCBelle

bagsforme said:


> I was  when Jeff said the baby had a unibrow. If it were his kid he'd want to pluck it but it might hurt the kid. To funny!!


 

i was dying lmfao!

http://www.bravotv.com/flipping-out/season-4/videos/waxing-a-babys-eyebrows


----------



## NYCBelle

Ladybug09 said:


> Zoila is hilarious, what does she know about Kelis, "My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard..." Funny!


 

love Zoila! and when she said she's happy with her "GD" dress lmao


----------



## meluvs2shop

gracekelly said:


> You know when they really annoyed me?  When they finally admitted on the menu that the "*crabmeat* enchilada" was a mixture of real crab and the simulated/fake crab.
> 
> *I told my DH about the remodel, and that was a big mistake.  He is making noises about going there. * I had to remind him about the watered down Margaritas.



LOL my dh loves mexican food as well & even if i tasted better somewhere else, he'll just want to go to one specific place.

am i the only one slightly bored with this season? ush:
i'm sad about that b/c this is one of my favorite reality shows. 

but i will admit that baby mason is a doll baby!


----------



## frostee

Ladybug09 said:


> Zoila is hilarious, what does she know about Kelis, "My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard..." Funny!



That part was SO funny!!


----------



## Swanky

lanasyogamama said:


> On the lunch thing, he has talked about only eating one meal a day, so I think he skips bfast and dinner, and then eats a really big, fatty, lunch meal.  I guess it seems to work for him, but probably not great for long term health.
> 
> I actually think the smile he has when he sees kids is really cute and genuine.




I agree, his eyes get dreamy when he sees cute babies or talks about them.
His ovaries are raging!


His scenes w/ Zoila were really sweet this week I thought.  Talking about talking care of her in her old age.  Really sweet.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Nah I am not bored. I adore his wit!!! He could remodel dog houses for a living and I would still watch


----------



## my_2_cutiepies

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, his eyes get dreamy when he sees cute babies or talks about them.
> His ovaries are raging!
> 
> 
> His scenes w/ Zoila were really sweet this week I thought. Talking about talking care of her in her old age. Really sweet.


 

ITA, that was so sweet! I think he really does think of her as a mother figure since Jenni said his mom died when he was younger I think? Favorite part of the show that night!


----------



## Swanky

it was sweet. . .  I could see 12 yo Jeff sitting at dinner w/ his Mama trying to make her proud, asking if she likes her life.


----------



## Belle49

luv2buybags said:


> nah i am not bored. I adore his wit!!! He could remodel dog houses for a living and i would still watch




same here


----------



## grace04

I may be revealing my basic ignorance here, but I noticed in the last episode during the shopping Zoila was carrying a Speedy, but I couldn't identify what bag Jenni was carrying.  I think it was Gucci, but I don't know what style.  (I just got my new stronger eyeglasses today....)  Can anyone tell me what Jenni was carrying?  TIA!


----------



## pink1

I thought it was Gucci too.  Not sure of specifics!  And Zoila was definitely carrying a Speedy.


----------



## Swanky

Jenni was carrying a Gucci.


----------



## ILuvShopping

couldn't find last week's episode online anywhere but bravo decided to upload this week's! yipppeeeee!!! i was very excited when i saw it in my hulu que last night. 


does zoila have any family??? i thought they were mentioned in one season.... ?


----------



## Michele26

I think Jeff would make a great parent...he has so much to give. Hope he adopts soon.


----------



## Swanky

I think so too


----------



## grace04

I used to think Jeff was pure jerk, but he seems to have changed a lot over the seasons.  I still can't stand the "punishment" moon-suits for errors and would be unable to tolerate that from any employer, but in so many ways he seems to be easing up on his employees.  I don't think he would have been able to tolerate Sarah in the previous seasons; now he doesn't seem to mind training her, and fortunately she has a really thick skin!  I love how Jeff sees Zoila being a part of his life indefinitely - I think that shows a lot about who he really is, as does his affection for kids and animals.
Not bored at all with this season!


----------



## Michele26

Having his employees wear the moon suit is part of his sense of humor that I love.


----------



## couture diva

NYCBelle said:


> love Zoila! and when she said she's happy with her "GD" dress lmao


 

I was :lolots: when said that..I cant get enough of Zoila..absolutely love her one liners and the way she responds to Jeff


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Michele26 said:


> Having his employees wear the moon suit is part of his sense of humor that I love.




Exactly...I always think that if people are offended by him they just dont get his sick twisted humor  I mean if a suit makes ya mad then that means you're taking him seriously, and ya cant do that!!  

Besides Jenni is an actress/comedienne. Dont people remember she was running around as a lizard at Chloe's BDay!! 

I adore him!!!




couture diva said:


> I was :lolots: when said that..I cant get enough of Zoila..absolutely love her one liners and the way she responds to Jeff




Zoila is priceless. Does anyone wonder if some is a put on now for the cameras? She is so much more snippy these days


----------



## Swanky

Jeffrey,  shut up Jeffrey.

LOL!


----------



## Bella

I still enjoy the show, but I do miss Ryan and the relationship they had.  I need to still catch the last episode I think.  Too many shows, not enough time. oy..


----------



## Swanky

Ryan turned out to be such a little $hit


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Little $hit??? How bout a Humongous $HIT!! LOL

OMG for what that shady DB did to Jeff I hope he is hurting now with no clients. Just like he did to Jeff. Paybacks you shady scumbag!!!!

I can still remember him gloating how his business had tripled etc...and poor Jeff hardly had any biz. Now Jeff is busy cause he got the smokescreen of the faux website taken down. How shady can you be to your so called Best Friend.


----------



## Swanky

what a loser  and now he can't see the bebe. . .  :cry:


----------



## Bella

^ Yeah, I was going to say more like a big stinky one.  It's too bad.


----------



## Michele26

And you can see how much Jeff was hurt - he thought Ryan was his friend.


----------



## swags

Jeff's scenes with Ryan's daughter were fun. "Bad baby" was one of my favorites. They had seemed like an extended family, its really sad that Ryan was so motivated by money instead of enjoying what was sure to be successful.


----------



## pink1

I know!  He totally loves Chloe (wait that is her name right??).  



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> what a loser  and now he can't see the bebe. . .  :cry:


----------



## grace04

Because I didn't see any other posts about tonight's episode, I thought I'd throw in my two cents.  Jeff is certainly overworked and stressed out, but I felt bad for the entire staff - the atmosphere must get pretty heavy at times.  Looks like next week is going to be a continuation of stress getting to Jeff.  I hope he gets a handle on it.  And I still couldn't ID Jenni's Gucci bag!


----------



## DC-Cutie

something bugs me: the way Jeff wears his jeans.  It's like he's trying to wear them saggy, yet professional


----------



## kcf68

Wow, Jenni really is patient with him.  If he called me a "F Moron", I think I would of hit him over the head.  That is really rude!  I think Jenni should of called that company and try to resolve the situation.   It gives them bad press for because this show has lots of viewers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kcf68 said:


> Wow, Jenni really is patient with him. If he called me a "F Moron", I think I would of hit him over the head. That is really rude! I think Jenni should of called that company and try to resolve the situation. It gives them bad press for because this show has lots of viewers.


 
Jenni lets Jeff walk all over her, so how ever he talks to her, she deserves.  Because she hasn't put her foot down or QUIT!


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep, Jenni takes too much. I would have cursed him out already. And the clip when he mad Zoila cry, that made me teary. If you are PMS, don't take that out on Zoila. If she were to quit, he wouldn't know what to do. No one else would take that crap.


----------



## jchiara

Yes...Jenni is patient because it's called "I Want To Be On T.V. So I Can Get As Much Coverage As Possible So I Can Become The Big Hollywood Star I Continually Audition For...Oh And Those Bravo Checks Don't Hurt Either..."


----------



## onegirlcreative

jchiara said:


> Yes...Jenni is patient because it's called "I Want To Be On T.V. So I Can Get As Much Coverage As Possible So I Can Become The Big Hollywood Star I Continually Audition For...Oh And Those Bravo Checks Don't Hurt Either..."



yeah, exactly!!!

but what we forget is, jenni has worked for jeff for 10 years, and this show has only been on for how long? a few years at the most? so that's 8 long years with jeff and putting up with his OCD crap! i agree, i couldn't put up with it.

but we also know jenni's goal in becoming an actress so i'm sure at this point, she's sucking it up and sticking it out just so she is on TV and has her presence known.


----------



## restless57

Yeah, Jeff definitely had PMS (pissy male syndrome). I like Jeff but lost a lot of respect for him when he called Jenni an "effing moron".  I don't know how his staff puts up with him sometimes. I would've walked a long time ago.


----------



## onegirlcreative

restless57 said:


> Yeah, Jeff definitely had PMS *(pissy male syndrome)*. I like Jeff but lost a lot of respect for him when he called Jenni an "effing moron".  I don't know how his staff puts up with him sometimes. I would've walked a long time ago.



:lolots::lolots::lolots:

omg, i am soooooooooo using this!


----------



## restless57

^ I have three boys and am well versed in *PMS*!    LOL!


----------



## Ladybug09

He is just super pissy this season.

Why was Chaz' shirt so tight? He looked like he had boobs.

I loved how she told the dog, "you're my favorite, even though you're mean, you're still my favorite"

Love Zoila's new car!


----------



## cjy

Jeff needs two maids.


----------



## restless57

Seriously, 2 days off during a month's time frame? Aaaaannndd.....Jeff has the nerve to complain about Zoila's work habits?  Personally, I would have ran him over in that new car.  Poor Zoila.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love this show!!


----------



## swags

Anyone else feel a bit bad for Zoila after last night? The house does look clean yet you can always find dust if you look for it. I clean daily as far as vacuuming/doing dishes...etc but the house gets a thorough cleaning only once a week. I think if she is working until past 9 at night (I know there is some downtime but still) she needs the weekends off. 

Hopefully most of that was for the show.


----------



## Swanky

at least the show went full circle. . .  he eased up at the end thankfully.


----------



## onegirlcreative

all i know is, when i saw that mini cooper and he said it was hers...i was like  with jealousy! that is my dream car. i swear, i am buying one the minute my daughter heads off to college (or gets her drivers license and i will no longer have to schlepp her around).


----------



## TIFFINEE

I just started watching the show. Im late to the party. Just a few questions/thoughts.

Does Jeff have a boyfriend/girlfriend?
Is he an architect or a  designer?

I love that Jeff has Zoila clean his grandma's house. I was really touched by that. Also when he bought Zoila a car. He really does have a soft heart. Towards the end of the show he seemed to be smiling alot. He should smile more..he looked really nice.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TIFFINEE said:


> I just started watching the show. Im late to the party. Just a few questions/thoughts.
> 
> Does Jeff have a boyfriend/girlfriend?
> Is he an architect or a designer?


 
the only question I can answer for sure, is that he doesn't have a girlfriend...


----------



## tadpolenyc

i remember him mentioning last year that he had been dating someone for awhile now, but his partner wants nothing to do with the show, which he prefers. i assume jeff's still with him.

i believe he's just an interior designer/flipper not an architect.

i was touched that zoila seems to really, really care for jeff's grandmother. i'm glad he bought her that mini cooper. it was supremely generous of him, but she deserved it. it's not easy working for him, and she's stuck by him for 11 freakin' years!


----------



## onegirlcreative

TIFFINEE said:


> I just started watching the show. Im late to the party. Just a few questions/thoughts.
> 
> *Does Jeff have a boyfriend/girlfriend?
> Is he an architect or a  designer?*
> 
> I love that Jeff has Zoila clean his grandma's house. I was really touched by that. Also when he bought Zoila a car. He really does have a soft heart. Towards the end of the show he seemed to be smiling alot. He should smile more..he looked really nice.



jeff is gay, and i think i have heard him say he has a boyfriend but i imagine this guy doesn't want to be shown on TV.

he is not an architect and i don't think he's a trained interior designer either (but i could be wrong), just started flipping houses and renovating them. but he clearly has an eye for it.


----------



## TIFFINEE

He has a great eye for design. His designs seem head for the Modern/Sleek look. Which I think is awesome.

I wonder what Casa Vega will end up looking like?

Jeff def needs to go alittle easier on the botox, or whatever filler he is using on his lips.


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> the only question I can answer for sure, is that he doesn't have a girlfriend...






onegirlcreative said:


> jeff is gay, and i think i have heard him say he has a boyfriend but i imagine this guy doesn't want to be shown on TV.
> 
> he is not an architect and i don't think he's a trained interior designer either (but i could be wrong), just started flipping houses and renovating them. but he clearly has an eye for it.


 
I think in the episode where they went to NYC he said something that he doesn't have any formal training.  He just learned over the years that he is able to sense what people really want in a re-model.


----------



## ILuvShopping

now i'm really curious about his educational background lol
not that it matters because he's amazing!! but i'm just curious if that was the path he had always wanted for his life.


----------



## TIFFINEE

Jeff is very talented. Especially if he went from flipping to these major remodels-Chaz's hair salon & Casa Vega.

Jeff is pushy though.Wanting Chaz to get rid of those murals-wether Chaz liked it or not.Jeff thought they were ugly and in his way. And what do you know all but 1 went in the demo.


----------



## Ladybug09

TIFFINEE said:


> He has a great eye for design. His designs seem head for the Modern/Sleek look. Which I think is awesome.
> 
> I wonder what Casa Vega will end up looking like?
> 
> Jeff def needs to go alittle easier on the botox, or whatever filler he is using on his lips.


 

Alread discussed detailed here. 


Years ago, he had silicone injection. So he has done permanent damage to his lips. They won't be shrinking anytime soon.


----------



## aclineo

TIFFINEE said:


> Jeff is very talented. Especially if he went from flipping to these major remodels-Chaz's hair salon & Casa Vega.
> 
> Jeff is pushy though.Wanting Chaz to get rid of those murals-wether Chaz liked it or not.Jeff thought they were ugly and in his way. And what do you know all but 1 went in the demo.


he IS pushy but he has an incredible eye for design and he's pretty loyal to his staff so you've gotta credit him for that, right??


----------



## TIFFINEE

aclineo said:


> he IS pushy but he has an incredible eye for design and he's pretty loyal to his staff so you've gotta credit him for that, right??


 
yes, I agree Jeff is very loyal to his staff. When he is being nice ,he truly is amazing and soft hearted. When he is in a bad mood or upset about something...look out man,everyone's is in the line of fire.

I must say though,loyalty is a big thing for me. When I see Jeff being generous w/ his staff-I just it!


----------



## gucci girl

i truly love this show!!!


----------



## Michele26

This photo was posted on FB.


----------



## Bella

^ cute.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awwww i love his little kitty!!!

i haven't been able to find any recent episodes online  bravo actually uploaded one a few weeks ago - they're such a TEASE!!! why can't they just upload them all


----------



## Ladybug09

And THAT is the cat who always has poop on him, laying On the KITCHEN sink! Yuck!


----------



## restless57

^ I was thinking the same thing. Isn't this the cat that likes to poop in sinks/tubs?  I'm not one for letting animals climbing and walking around where food is prepared. Just plain gross.


----------



## jchiara

How Sarah maintained her composure after that insane diatribe of Jeff's for so long remains a mystery to me.  I would have been dissolved to tears after about 3 minutes.  She was like stalwart for what seemed like forever.  OMG.  What a horror.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

he is such a jerkface.


----------



## Swanky

Sarah has a freaky ability to not let Jeff get to her.  It's AMAZING!!!!!
I feel Jeff's anxiety though, she is *REALLY* ditzy.  Her answer to him when he asks her if she's done something yet is always "no" and it's usually too late for her to do it so it gets put off until tomorrow.
That doesn't give him the freedom to verbally abuse her the way he did, I am NOT excusing him 
Thank goodness he apologized and then followed it up w/ more groveling in the car the next day.


----------



## pink1

Could you imagine if Jeff was Sarah's supervisor in a "corporate environment."  I mean HR would be all over him in 2 seconds.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ that's the reason why he's not in corporate.  He would get a talking to the way he does his staff and I'm sure he won't like that.

Jeff's an ASS!  Period.


----------



## ILuvShopping

restless57 said:


> ^ I was thinking the same thing. Isn't this the cat that likes to poop in sinks/tubs?  I'm not one for letting animals climbing and walking around where food is prepared. Just plain gross.



well the way that jeff makes zoila clean everything constantly.... i wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------



## zippie

I really feel Jeff's pain, she can be an idiot!  That doesn't give him the right to talk to her like that but she would drive me nuts.  Why does he let her dress like that and smack gum all day?


----------



## restless57

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Sarah has a freaky ability to not let Jeff get to her. It's AMAZING!!!!!
> I feel Jeff's anxiety though, she is *REALLY* ditzy. Her answer to him when he asks her if she's done something yet is always "no" and it's usually too late for her to do it so it gets put off until tomorrow.
> That doesn't give him the freedom to verbally abuse her the way he did, I am NOT excusing him
> Thank goodness he apologized and then followed it up w/ more groveling in the car the next day.


 
It always amazes me that his staff is willing to put up with the verbal abuse. Sometimes I wonder if it's scripted and all for show........or maybe he really does let loose. He's always adamant about getting an apology from his employees when they screw up, but has to be talked into giving one himself. Is Jeff really that unaware of himself?

All the money in the world and tv exposure would not be reason enough for me to stay employed by him. I would have walked a long time ago. Honest to God, I thought Sarah was going to do just that.


----------



## pink1

I said that a few pages back...I can't stand to watch someone smack gum.  It drives me batty 



zippie said:


> I really feel Jeff's pain, she can be an idiot!  That doesn't give him the right to talk to her like that but she would drive me nuts.  Why does he let her dress like that and smack gum all day?


----------



## restless57

Jeff, you are becoming insufferable............sigh........


----------



## cjy

zippie said:


> I really feel Jeff's pain, she can be an idiot! That doesn't give him the right to talk to her like that but she would drive me nuts. Why does he let her dress like that and smack gum all day?


 Gum smacking is one of my biggest pet peaves. It is beyond rude to subject everyone to that noise. Plus, look how bad you look! Does anyone look good chomping the hell of of gum?


----------



## Ladybug09

I would have quit his company already. 

Also, for how much CRAP they take fom him, you would have thought he would have put that client in his place and dropped him as a client. 

Touching Your FEMALE employee's breast is not acceptable!
Slapping one of your employees is NOT acceptable. 

Jeff should have said something instead of sitting there giggling like a 12 year old girl.

Totally inappropriate!


----------



## restless57

^ Amen sister. If the shoe was on the other foot, and Jeff was either groped or slapped, I wonder how gracious he would have handled it and how forgiving he would be of his employer for not handling the situation.


----------



## jchiara

I am quite upset by the whole thing.
This was completely unacceptable and not even funny.
That's total


----------



## BagloverBurr

I never liked this show before, but now i am watching it, and I kinda like Jeff, I am pretty OCD about things to, so I can relate lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagloverBurr said:


> I never liked this show before, but now i am watching it, and I kinda like Jeff, I am pretty OCD about things to, so I can relate lol


 
OCD is one thing, but not being able to be professional and talking down to your employees, is a whole 'nother.  I agree that Sarah is ditzy, but DAMN, did he have to berate her like that and in front of his another assistant?

I believe Zoila is the only voice of reason in the house.  She's so sweet and comes from a place of genuine care and concern.


----------



## Swanky

Not nearly enough Zoila this week 

Jeff admits his major weakness is being really crappy at handling uncomfortable situations and gets nervous and then gets the nervous giggles.
He really needed to stand up and tell that douchebag that he needs a taxi to take him home and not to touch his employees again if he doesn't want to be jailed.

Poor Trace


----------



## swags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not nearly enough Zoila this week
> 
> Jeff admits his major weakness is being really crappy at handling uncomfortable situations and gets nervous and then gets the nervous giggles.
> He really needed to stand up and tell that douchebag that he needs a taxi to take him home and not to touch his employees again if he doesn't want to be jailed.
> 
> Poor Trace


 
That was horrible. I was a little disappointed in Jeff for not being stronger in the situation. He also needs to rethink allowing his employees to drink with the clients. Things can go south too easily. 

I don't think Trace was comfortable enough to go out on his own yet with a client, especially the douche they gave him.


----------



## Swanky

I think they're going to always have an issue because people hire "Jeff Lewis Designs" and assume Jeff will be working with them. Chuck wanted Jeffs approval on every selection.


----------



## aklein

Ok so Jeff doesn't like confrontation.  But to allow Chuck to feel up Jenni and slap Trace.  Not cool at all.
I would've quit right then and there if I were Trace.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> Ok so Jeff doesn't like confrontation. But to allow Chuck to feel up Jenni and slap Trace. Not cool at all.
> I would've quit right then and there if I were Trace.


 
Jeff is what is commonly called around my way: a PUNK!


----------



## Bella

Does Jenni still work for Jeff, now?  She has totally checked out....seems to be over Jeff, but still holding on.


----------



## jchiara

aklein said:


> Ok so Jeff doesn't like confrontation.  But to allow Chuck to feel up Jenni and slap Trace.  Not cool at all.
> I would've quit right then and there if I were Trace.



Well, I do think Jeff was a little too flummoxed at the moment, but that still doesn't excuse his giggling.  Although I did hear him say that he does giggle in uncomfortable situations.  Sometimes they are just too hard to believe and it's like 'what???? This can't be happening!'  It's like you're watching a bad movie not realizing that you're the one in it!  Not to excuse Jeff though.
Can I be frank (and shirley too)?  I thought that Jenni let that client's hand (what was his name?) linger for farrrrrrrrr too long on her chest for a situation like that.  I would have like slapped his hand away if he even got near the girls!  And he went back for seconds!  And she was like 'don't touch my breast..' as she's sitting there, apparently doing nothing!
Trace...well, Trace left which was good, but I don't know if I would have agreed to continue working with the client like he did though.  It was probably so he would not lose his job!  And Jeff is going to give him 'compensation' in next week's paycheck for his slap?  
I dunno.  I'm sure Jeff thought they were big enough to take care of themselves in such a situation -- like he's not their pitbull - but still.  The whole situation was whack out of control. 
I am convinced that the client was already wasted by the time they got to lunch.  Or maybe the whole damn thing was for the cameras and this guy really isn't that major of a jerk because look....we're all talking about him!  So much for 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yay bravo upload this episode!!! i really hope they upload the season finale next week.

and trace did say he enjoyed working with chuck and that it was just an extreme situation. chuck had to have been REALLY gone by the time the cameras were there.. he was WAY out of it. 

however i was REALLY surprised that jeff sent him on his way with that other lady (megan?)  - i would have hoped that it would have been jeff to take him back to his hotel. or hopefully they got him a cab. 


and about jenny losing the planner... if they left it at casa vega... why didn't that CV lady call them!?!?? and why did jenny/jeff not call CV to make sure it was there before driving all the way back??


----------



## Grace123

ILuvShopping said:


> yay bravo upload this episode!!! i really hope they upload the season finale next week.
> 
> and trace did say he enjoyed working with chuck and that it was just an extreme situation. chuck had to have been REALLY gone by the time the cameras were there.. he was WAY out of it.
> 
> however i was REALLY surprised that jeff sent him on his way with that other lady (megan?)  - i would have hoped that it would have been jeff to take him back to his hotel. or hopefully they got him a cab.
> 
> *
> and about jenny losing the planner... if they left it at casa vega... why didn't that CV lady call them!?!?? and why did jenny/jeff not call CV to make sure it was there before driving all the way back??*



I think that would be too boring, no drama and fear of J losing her job. Bet after the grope session, she was thinking "Damn, I shoulda thrown that planner in the sewer."


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> That was horrible. I was a little disappointed in Jeff for not being stronger in the situation. He also needs to rethink allowing his employees to drink with the clients. Things can go south too easily.
> 
> *I don't think Trace was comfortable enough to go out on his own yet with a client, especially the douche they gave him*.


 

Agreed. I think he threw him in the water. He should have allowed him to tag team for a while.


----------



## Swanky

But in all fairness, no one could've predicted this.  On any normal job Trace would've been fine.
Who knew!?


----------



## swags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> But in all fairness, no one could've predicted this. On any normal job Trace would've been fine.
> Who knew!?


 
I think he would have been fine too with a different client. But like you mentioned, people are paying for the Jeff Lewis experience when they hire him.  Trace is a little too quiet and doesn't seem totally at ease yet, which is perfectly understandable, he's so young and fresh out of school.


----------



## pink1

I needed more Zoila this week!


----------



## jchiara

You have my permission to come and seek me out and shoot me point blank if I start saying 'Sweet-zees'....


----------



## carriebradshaw

The new season starts tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

YAY!!  I love Jeff and Jennie so much! I am so glad they dumped that cheat Ryan! He was so bad for the show!!!


----------



## chantal1922

Woot woot!


----------



## blah956

discuss


----------



## blah956

i still find sarah a bit annoying


----------



## Jasmine K.

They have a thread on this show already.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i miss this show soooooooooooooooooooooo much  
i don't have bravo anymore and last time i tried to find it online i was unsuccessful. the websites i usually find tv shows on they only had a few episodes.


----------



## New-New

I love the show. Jenni can sometimes get on my nerves, though, so can Jeff. He can be a bit EXTRA sometimes. 

I love the kinda ditzy blond girl and Zoila.

Also the amount of hair product in Gage's hair irritates me. lol.


----------



## grace04

This first episode tonight was just so-so for me.  The most interesting part was Jeff having to deal with that nasty designer berating him about canceling the luncheon.  He took it really well - the woman was completely inappropriate and hateful.  It will be interesting to see what he ends up doing with his new assistant Sara, who he thinks is not aggressive enough.  I guess he now has Gage to help him out with his decisions, and Gage seems pretty much all about making the money.  I enjoy Sara and I hope she's not going away (but I'm pretty sure she's not).


----------



## tadpolenyc

gage looks so similar to trace. is it just me? i'm glad this show is back. i love this group!


----------



## sds661

tadpolenyc said:


> gage looks so similar to trace. is it just me? i'm glad this show is back. i love this group!


Not just you I thought the same thing--I also thought if it was one of the girls that was involved in the scheduling of the luncheon Jeff would have made them walk around in a garbage bag and punished the crap out of them...


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ILuvShopping said:


> i miss this show soooooooooooooooooooooo much
> i don't have bravo anymore and last time i tried to find it online i was unsuccessful. the websites i usually find tv shows on they only had a few episodes.



Awww I feel bad for ya. Maybe I can try to make a dvd for you. I will copy them to my computer from my tivo. The only thing is tivo edits quality for some reason so if you have a big screen it will pixelate a touch. Stupid Tivo.

I didnt watch yet though, had date night with hubby


----------



## ILuvShopping

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Awww I feel bad for ya. Maybe I can try to make a dvd for you. I will copy them to my computer from my tivo. The only thing is tivo edits quality for some reason so if you have a big screen it will pixelate a touch. Stupid Tivo.
> 
> I didnt watch yet though, had date night with hubby



ahhhhhh that would be amazing!!!!!!!!!!! i wouldn't care if jeff was pixelated - i could watch him as a blob and it would still be amazing  haha

this show was one of the main reasons i was sad to get rid of cable


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm I thought I already saw an episode the other night? They showed the new boyfriend and all too.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ILuvShopping said:


> ahhhhhh that would be amazing!!!!!!!!!!! i wouldn't care if jeff was pixelated - i could watch him as a blob and it would still be amazing  haha
> 
> this show was one of the main reasons i was sad to get rid of cable




Did you see last season? I saved that on my computer too. I save my favorite shows like Shameless, Bobs Burgers LOL, and a few others in case our cable/power goes out and stuff. Let me see about putting something together. It takes a while to burn the dvd, but I will try it with some epps from last season. Just tell me what you saw from last season.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Did you see last season? I saved that on my computer too. I save my favorite shows like Shameless, Bobs Burgers LOL, and a few others in case our cable/power goes out and stuff. Let me see about putting something together. It takes a while to burn the dvd, but I will try it with some epps from last season. Just tell me what you saw from last season.



i think i only saw episode 1 and maybe 2 but i don't remember. 
i will love you forever and ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

_oh no! i like sarah. i hope she doesn't leave. at first i didn't care for her but she's really grown on me. not sure how i feel about gage yet..._


----------



## swags

I still enjoy the show. I hate to bring it up but I thought it was funnier when Ryan was on with his daughter. I wish he hadn't screwed Jeff over, they had a good banter. 

I do enjoy watching Sarah but if she is really that ditzy I don't see how she could survive working there.


----------



## zippie

Sarah drives me nuts chomping on her gum all the time.  She needs a make over from her clothing to her makeup - yikes.


----------



## chantal1922

Sarah definitely needs a make over. Especially in the make up department.


----------



## CCfor C

I love it, too...! I think Sarah is a doll. But I wonder how much she's dropping the ball. From the way they talk, it's constant simple things...like remembering the samples..I can't imagine Jeff tolerating that for long.

I am wanting to see the episode where his black haired client (whose home he just started on) goes ballastic on him. I wonder when that will be...hope I haven't missed it..I only saw it on a preview once.

Gage is sweet but Jeff...how about someone closer in age to you??


----------



## CCfor C

Oh, no!! Sarah got the axe!ush:


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Yeah she wasnt bright enough to work for Jeff. A little unorganized and disheveled. He has too much going on...


----------



## DC-Cutie

While the client was a wee bit harsh with her comments about Jenni  - ITA.  Her voice is like nails on a chalk board and she could use an updating with her hair...

Sarah - hot mess!  You can't be slippin' on your job, working for Jeff Lewis.  The only person that's safe in Jeff Lewis' company is Zoila!


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> While the client was a wee bit harsh with her comments about Jenni  - ITA.  Her voice is like nails on a chalk board and she could use an updating with her hair...
> 
> Sarah - hot mess!  You can't be slippin' on your job, working for Jeff Lewis.  The only person that's safe in Jeff Lewis' company is Zoila!


 
I thought the client had no business picking on the way Jenni looked when she herself doesn't look that great. I think Jeff should have told the client to give her husband some more bj's so they could hire someone else. 

Kind of glad Sarah is gone because her scenes were a bit awkward with the constant little screw ups. I do hope we get to see more of her with Jeff but as friends.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

OMG I couldnt agree with you more swags....I was like who the heck do you think you are lady when you couldnt even compete with a slobbering Boxer in the looks department. 

She was criticizing Jenni's hair color when the moron had the same color hair! She reminded me of a bird too with the humongous beak of hers. I am sorry buy Jenni is gorgeous compared to that loudmouth obnoxious slutty sleezy scumbag. 

I mean who goes on National TV saying she gives out BJ's for upgrades to her furniture. I can only imagine how proud her family is of her  

Jenni has NOTHING to worry about in the looks department. Love Jenni!!


----------



## blah956

while i do think sarah did try hard at work (only when jeff cracked the whip), i don't think she took him too serious because she figured she had job security being family.


----------



## chantal1922

swags said:


> *I thought the client had no business picking on the way Jenni looked when she herself doesn't look that great*. I think Jeff should have told the client to give her husband some more bj's so they could hire someone else.
> 
> Kind of glad Sarah is gone because her scenes were a bit awkward with the constant little screw ups. I do hope we get to see more of her with Jeff but as friends.


Ditto that client had no room to talk.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I agree. The client had no business saying someone else was unattractive. She should take a look in a mirror. Very rude. 





swags said:


> I thought the client had no business picking on the way Jenni looked when she herself doesn't look that great. I think Jeff should have told the client to give her husband some more bj's so they could hire someone else.
> 
> Kind of glad Sarah is gone because her scenes were a bit awkward with the constant little screw ups. I do hope we get to see more of her with Jeff but as friends.


----------



## robbins65

That woman was disgusting.  Does she think talking like that is attractive?  And on camera!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Yeah and it looks like it gets worse next week too.  Boy she has nerve since she is the ugliest biatch on the planet too. 

But WOW I was shocked that Trace was fired.  I wonder what kind of cocky things he has done?


----------



## Ladybug09

Am I the only one thinking Jeff should/could have a lawsuit on his hands.....I understand his firing of Sarah, but I'm sorry, the impetus behind his wave of firings is he was mad they did not go to his speech in Vegas. Yeah, they probably should have gone as 'friends' but as their Employer HE told them they didn't have to come. He is so passive aggressive and take his frustrations out on his employees. He must pay really good, cause Most people wouldn't take that crap.

He needs to decide, do you wan to be a BOSS or a FRIEND.

And Gabe better watch out, the only reason he's still there is because he's messing around with Jeff's pole. How the heck he got any HR voting rights is beyond me. If he wasn't screwing Jeff, he would be gone too.


----------



## bisbee

Ladybug09 said:


> Am I the only one thinking Jeff should/could have a lawsuit on his hands.....


 
Lawsuit? Neither one of them has any cause to file a lawsuit - this is a small business, and I really doubt any of them has a contract. They both got fired because they did things that were unacceptable to the owner of the business. Do I agree with how he runs his business? No...but I think he was totally within his rights...


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisbee said:


> Lawsuit? Neither one of them has any cause to file a lawsuit - this is a small business, and I really doubt any of them has a contract. They both got fired because they did things that were unacceptable to the owner of the business. Do I agree with how he runs his business? No...but I think he was totally within his rights...


 
and if there was a contract, I'm sure the employment agreement was 'at will', to cover his arse.


----------



## coutureinatl

Ladybug09 said:


> Am I the only one thinking Jeff should/could have a lawsuit on his hands.....I understand his firing of Sarah, but I'm sorry, the impetus behind his wave of firings is he was mad they did not go to his speech in Vegas. Yeah, they probably should have gone as 'friends' but as their Employer HE told them they didn't have to come. He is so passive aggressive and take his frustrations out on his employees. He must pay really good, cause Most people wouldn't take that crap.
> 
> He needs to decide, do you wan to be a BOSS or a FRIEND.
> 
> And Gabe better watch out, the only reason he's still there is because he's messing around with Jeff's pole. How the heck he got any HR voting rights is beyond me. If he wasn't screwing Jeff, he would be gone too.



We get to peek into the lives of Jeff for a mere few months and even then do not see every little thing that goes on like what goes on at the house when Jeff is not there. I guarantee there was a lot more to the firings beyond the few episodes that we saw. It may have looked like Vegas was the last straw but I can almost guarantee that that was due to editing and the fact that that was the time when the show was filmed. 

*will there be a lawsuit?* no *were these people put on tv and paid for it?* yes *did it give them exposure that they would never get on their own?* yes 

I also disagree about Gage. He brings the business management that Jeff can and does not want to deal with. he is the reason that Jeff profits and does not waste as much money as he would otherwise and did so in the past. he looks out to make sure that Jeff is not screwed over like his previous partner Ryan did to him. 

Bottom line: Jeff is a designer / house flipper who does not have the people skills that he really needs for that industry so he surrounds himself with sociable competent people. When they do not do their jobs, they are let go. Everyone who works for him knows what/ who they are dealing with and remember this is TV where things are taken out of context or over dramatized for TV


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

bisbee said:


> Lawsuit? Neither one of them has any cause to file a lawsuit - this is a small business, and I really doubt any of them has a contract. They both got fired because they did things that were unacceptable to the owner of the business. Do I agree with how he runs his business? No...but I think he was totally within his rights...




Exactly!! He had a whole list of screw ups Sarah made, some costing Jeff $$ too.  

Is this country so screwed up that you cant fire someone now for doing poor work  Everyone is so sue happy today, and then they cry about why their insurance is so high!! ugh!


----------



## Ladybug09

^^^^Wow, how rude? All I did was ask a question, which most were able to answer without being rude.

Anyway.....I didn't realize they were screwing up THAT much, as just the previous week he was praising Trace and then the next minute he was firing him.

Either way, I still definitely think he needs to learn how to draw boundaries with his employees and stop hiring friends, family and BF as obviously that hasn't worked in the past.


DC, I agree about the 'at will'. Also Bisbee, thanks for your explanation.

Do you guys like Zoila's face lift? I think it looks tight on the sides of her face. She still looks the same mostly...I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## swags

I wasn't nuts about Trace, he was a cute kid but I found him to be on the dry side. Am interested in seeing how Jett does in his new position.  I would like to see one person not get verbally beat up by Jeff but I expect to see it happen to Jett at some point. 

I like Chaz. Hope Jeff gets the NY salon job so we can see more of him. I am not looking forward to seeing that mean rude cow criticize Jenni some more, but it looks like Jeff hits his limit with the troll which should be good.


----------



## zippie

Ladybug09 said:


> ^^^^Wow, how rude? All I did was ask a question, which most were able to answer without being rude.
> 
> Anyway.....I didn't realize they were screwing up THAT much, as just the previous week he was praising Trace and then the next minute he was firing him.
> 
> Either way, I still definitely think he needs to learn how to draw boundaries with his employees and stop hiring friends, family and BF as obviously that hasn't worked in the past.
> 
> 
> DC, I agree about the 'at will'. Also Bisbee, thanks for your explanation.
> 
> Do you guys like Zoila's face lift? I think it looks tight on the sides of her face. She still looks the same mostly...I guess that's a good thing.


 
In my opinion Zoila doesn't look any better, waste of money.


----------



## swags

zippie said:


> In my opinion Zoila doesn't look any better, waste of money.


 
I couldn't find any recent shots of her on his facebook page. I think it takes a little time for healing but I don't think it was necessary for her. I enjoy watching her and find her to be sweet with a nice face. I don't think everyone needs to look filled, pulled, tightened or lip puffed up.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Ladybug09 said:


> ^^^^Wow, how rude? All I did was ask a question, which most were able to answer without being rude.



How was I rude? I wasnt even talking to you!

I merely said the COUNTRY, not you, were sue happy! But again I wasnt even talking to you!


----------



## TulsaMINI

Luv2BuyBags said:


> How was I rude? I wasnt even talking to you!
> 
> I merely said the COUNTRY, not you, were sue happy! But again I wasnt even talking to you!


I think she thinks coutureinatl was being rude. I don't see it, but I think that may be who that was directed toward.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TulsaMINI said:


> I think she thinks coutureinatl was being rude. I don't see it, but I think that may be who that was directed toward.



this is when using the quote function is most appropriate.  I get confused with the "^"...


----------



## swags

Last night had me laughing. "Pack your bags cause we're going on a guilt trip." You know Jeff couldn't take not getting the entire NY salon job for Chaz.  Also liked the "there's no cleaning schedule but there's a telenovela schedule"


----------



## sandc

swags said:


> Last night had me laughing. *"Pack your bags cause we're going on a guilt trip."* You know Jeff couldn't take not getting the entire NY salon job for Chaz.  Also liked the "there's no cleaning schedule but there's a telenovela schedule"


 
I laughed out loud when he said that and then used breath spray.


----------



## cjy

^ That was funny!


----------



## carriebradshaw

I'm sad the season is over.  This is one of my favorite shows, just love Jeff, Jenni and Zoila.  Gage is starting to grow on me too.. at first I wasn't too sure about him.  Looking forward to the reunion show next week.

Oh, and how fabulous is Grammercy.  I die for that house!


----------



## blah956

carriebradshaw said:


> I'm sad the season is over.  This is one of my favorite shows, just love Jeff, Jenni and Zoila.  Gage is starting to grow on me too.. at first I wasn't too sure about him.  Looking forward to the reunion show next week.
> 
> Oh, and how fabulous is Grammercy.  I die for that house!



i am too. i wish it was like bethenny with bravo. she has like a 3 month hiatus before she starts a new season. i want more jeff


----------



## coutureinatl

blah956 said:


> i am too. i wish it was like bethenny with bravo. she has like a 3 month hiatus before she starts a new season. i want more jeff



Bravo announced a while back that Jeff, Zoila, and Jenni would be doing a new show so hopefully it will be on soon so we do not have to wait too long for our jeff fix. 

&#8220;_Interior Therapy with Jeff Lewis_&#8221;
 Produced by Authentic Entertainment with Lauren Lexton, Tom Rogan and Sara Mast serving as Executive Producers
 Everyone&#8217;s favorite obsessive-compulsive house-flipper is taking on a  new role &#8211; as a therapist? &#8220;Interior Therapy with Jeff Lewis&#8221; follows  Jeff and Jenni as they move into someone else&#8217;s home and Jeff does what  Jeff does best: redesign their space and judge their flaws. He&#8217;ll  observe the homeowners, diagnose their problems, and then take over  their house for five days - with the goal of improving them inside and  out. Of course he does this by using a combination of brutal honesty,  impeccable design, and a few unique solutions that only Jeff Lewis could  come up with, but he has his trusted assistant Jenni and his loyal  housekeeper Zoila along for the ride to make sure he doesn&#8217;t go too far  over the line. This time, Jeff&#8217;s not just redesigning a space; he&#8217;s  redesigning people&#8217;s lives.


----------



## blah956

coutureinatl said:


> Bravo announced a while back that Jeff, Zoila, and Jenni would be doing a new show so hopefully it will be on soon so we do not have to wait too long for our jeff fix.
> 
> _Interior Therapy with Jeff Lewis_
> Produced by Authentic Entertainment with Lauren Lexton, Tom Rogan and Sara Mast serving as Executive Producers
> Everyones favorite obsessive-compulsive house-flipper is taking on a  new role  as a therapist? Interior Therapy with Jeff Lewis follows  Jeff and Jenni as they move into someone elses home and Jeff does what  Jeff does best: redesign their space and judge their flaws. Hell  observe the homeowners, diagnose their problems, and then take over  their house for five days - with the goal of improving them inside and  out. Of course he does this by using a combination of brutal honesty,  impeccable design, and a few unique solutions that only Jeff Lewis could  come up with, but he has his trusted assistant Jenni and his loyal  housekeeper Zoila along for the ride to make sure he doesnt go too far  over the line. This time, Jeffs not just redesigning a space; hes  redesigning peoples lives.



I NEED THIS SHOW IN MY LIFE!!! even if it is on camera


----------



## Graw

coutureinatl said:


> Bravo announced a while back that Jeff, Zoila, and Jenni would be doing a new show so hopefully it will be on soon so we do not have to wait too long for our jeff fix.
> 
> _Interior Therapy with Jeff Lewis_
> Produced by Authentic Entertainment with Lauren Lexton, Tom Rogan and Sara Mast serving as Executive Producers
> Everyones favorite obsessive-compulsive house-flipper is taking on a  new role  as a therapist? Interior Therapy with Jeff Lewis follows  Jeff and Jenni as they move into someone elses home and Jeff does what  Jeff does best: redesign their space and judge their flaws. Hell  observe the homeowners, diagnose their problems, and then take over  their house for five days - with the goal of improving them inside and  out. Of course he does this by using a combination of brutal honesty,  impeccable design, and a few unique solutions that only Jeff Lewis could  come up with, but he has his trusted assistant Jenni and his loyal  housekeeper Zoila along for the ride to make sure he doesnt go too far  over the line. This time, Jeffs not just redesigning a space; hes  redesigning peoples lives.




They make a great team


----------



## ILuvShopping

new season starts tonight!!


----------



## Lanier

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> new season starts tonight!!



Yayyyy!!!


----------



## chantal1922

woot woot!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like Andrew already. He has a trust fund, but has to work to collect it...


----------



## ILuvShopping

andrew is fun!

and jenni's fiance is a cutie!! a doctor?? holy moly.
wonder if she'll move to chicago.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> andrew is fun!
> 
> and jenni's fiance is a cutie!! a doctor?? holy moly.
> wonder if she'll move to chicago.



I didn't find him particularly attractive. But, she seems very happy.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'd take it. he's a doctor lol


----------



## kirsten

Aww so happy for Jenni! What a upgrade from her last husband who was a total bum.


----------



## Aimee3

Loved the latest episode!  I liked Andrew too as he was a riot, but it seemed like from the coming attractions that he doesn't last.  I hope it was just Bravo's way of making us _think_ something is happening when in reality it doesn't happen.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I liked Andrew too. And its so good to see Jenni so happy. I love when she is Deb LOL!

This is one of my favorite shows. I am so glad Bravo got rid of that snake Ryan too.


----------



## InTheDesert

when gage scared andrew :lolots:


----------



## MrsKK

I would love to work with Jeffrey (in my best Zoila voice). The new assistant is funny seems nicer than Trace.


----------



## MsJones

Anyone watch last Night's episode?  What did you think?  Was Andrew too much?  What did you think of him bringing the dog to work with him?  Just curious what everyone thought.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Andrew was too much. But, he probably thought it was OK since Jeff is the same way.  If Jeff was a real business, he would have had so many EEO complaints and labor lawsuits against him. It's ok to have a good time in the office, but there are lines that shouldn't be crossed. He crosses them. 

I wonder if they eat Mexican ALL the time and eat together ALL of the time.  I couldn't eat lunch with my boss and staff everyday, no matter if it's free. Everybody needs that 'away time' especially when you work in such close proximity. 

I can't wait to see what Andrews secret is next week!!


----------



## swags

I'm enjoying the new season. I like Andrew but he does go overboard. Noone ever lasts in that position anyway so if he's here the entire season I will be surprised.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm sad i've apparently forgotten about this the past 2 weeks  i caught the replay of it last night although i only was able to stay awake for about half of it, if that.  and it's not showing up on my on-demand!
this is when i miss DVR.

i hope next week is as interesting as they're making it out to be.


----------



## MsJones

When Andrew offered to hold the contractor, Frank's ( I think that is his name?) "stick", I just thought that that was what came to his mind and he didn't really mean to say it in a gross perverted way.  Maybe I was wrong, but that was my initial reaction.  Also, I don't see what the big deal was of Andrew bringing the dog with him.  I understand that they think it's unprofessional to bring a dog to work, but Andrew was driving around running errands in HIS OWN CAR.  It wasn't Jeff's car he was driving around in, and also they are calling Jeff's house an "office" with his dogs and cats roaming all over the place.  I get that he is the boss and all, but if he wants to talk about being professional, then he needs to get a real office -- OUTSIDE the house.  I think they were being a little hypocritical and that it was a bit of a double standard.  I mean, really, was having the dog around that BIG of a deal?  If she was only quite, none of the drama would have ensued.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ i agree. i think as a boss you should really act the way you expect your employees to act. jenny did tell jeff after the 'stick' incident "you really need to not act like that around him, because then he thinks it's ok"  and really?? jeff's contractor who has been with him for YEARS is going to get offended?? i think working for jeff you understand that sort of perverse attitude comes with the job.

and then jeff saying he shouldn't have to change because his employee doesn't understand what's appropriate and not appropriate. well maybe if you wouldn't be inappropriate with your clients jeff.......


----------



## DC-Cutie

I remember in the beginning Jeff would make remarks about Zola not being a US citizen and his ability to send her back to her country. 

That was so inappropriate.


----------



## Delta Queen

I didn't get the big deal about the dog either, it was a tiny dog, on a leash.  He was at least getting his job done and still taking care of the dog.  Andrew said a couple of things that made me go "ew" but then so does Jeff!


----------



## Belle49

I thought Jeff took it to far with the girl who he accused of peeing on the toilet seat, I mean REALLY? He couldn't pull her aside for that? Just awful


----------



## Michele26

Looks like next week Andrew's exposed as a liar. Maybe he's not really a trust fund baby..


----------



## swags

Delta Queen said:


> I didn't get the big deal about the dog either, it was a tiny dog, on a leash. He was at least getting his job done and still taking care of the dog. Andrew said a couple of things that made me go "ew" but then so does Jeff!


 
He was already irritated by Andrew leaving early the day before to dog sit.
I think if Andrew hadn't tried to sneak the dog, Jeff may have reacted better. Jeff loves his dogs, I could see him allowing the dog to stay with his dogs (and Zoila doing the care) while they were working.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea, jeff does not like sneakiness.


----------



## Bagbug

DC-Cutie said:


> I remember in the beginning Jeff would make remarks about Zola not being a US citizen and his ability to send her back to her country.
> 
> That was so inappropriate.


 
I like when he had some Fungshway (it's not spelled right) specialist come into his house.  When the woman got to Zoila's room.  She told Zoila that there was nothing personal in the room of hers.  Zoila said, "Jeffery won't let me decorate."   Jeff says "Great now she is gonna hang red tamale lights all over!"  I think he if funny with Zoila.  Zoila likes it, otherwise it would have stopped.  

I am American of Mexican descent and it doesn't bother me.  Maybe because I live in LA... I don't know?  Or maybe it was just funny.


----------



## Bagbug

Belle49 said:


> I thought Jeff took it to far with the girl who he accused of peeing on the toilet seat, I mean REALLY? He couldn't pull her aside for that? Just awful


 
On that I do agree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bagbug said:


> I like when he had some Fungshway (it's not spelled right) specialist come into his house.  When the woman got to Zoila's room.  She told Zoila that there was nothing personal in the room of hers.  Zoila said, "Jeffery won't let me decorate."   Jeff says "Great now she is gonna hang red tamale lights all over!"  I think he if funny with Zoila.  Zoila likes it, otherwise it would have stopped.
> 
> I am American of Mexican descent and it doesn't bother me.  Maybe because I live in LA... I don't know?  Or maybe it was just funny.



From a personal aspect it could be funny, but as her employer not so much.


----------



## Aimee3

MsJones said:


> When Andrew offered to hold the contractor, Frank's ( I think that is his name?) "stick", I just thought that that was what came to his mind and he didn't really mean to say it in a gross perverted way.  Maybe I was wrong, but that was my initial reaction.



That's what I thought too.  It could be taken 2 ways and could be overlooked or a pun etc.  But that "slurping tuna fish" comment was totally disgusting.
BTW, who was that woman?  I've never seen her before yet they say she works there?


----------



## MsJones

Aimee3 said:


> That's what I thought too.  It could be taken 2 ways and could be overlooked or a pun etc.  But that "slurping tuna fish" comment was totally disgusting.
> BTW, who was that woman?  I've never seen her before yet they say she works there?



Yeah, the tuna fish comment was way gross.  The woman, I think her name is Nancy, works only on Fridays.  She is the "bartender" and I think does a couple of odds and ends around the house or helps deal with the animals (now that Jed is gone).


----------



## Aimee3

MsJones said:


> Yeah, the tuna fish comment was way gross.  The woman, I think her name is Nancy, works only on Fridays.  She is the "bartender" and I think does a couple of odds and ends around the house or helps deal with the animals (now that Jed is gone).



lol, bartender!  What a crazy cast of workers Jeff has in his entourage!


----------



## junqueprincess

Bagbug said:


> On that I do agree.



I can't believe he wouldn't use the bathroom in his own bedroom (since he is working at home), he is so anal anyway about everything. He is always complaining about the toilet. He has a maid in the house 6 days a week, maybe he should just position one at the door or get a little chime so it can be cleaned after every use.


----------



## robbins65

Aimee3 said:


> That's what I thought too.  It could be taken 2 ways and could be overlooked or a pun etc.  But that "slurping tuna fish" comment was totally disgusting.
> BTW, who was that woman?  I've never seen her before yet they say she works there?



Jeff also said she was a client of his.  I just love Jeff.
He is a spaz and rude, but I can't help to love him!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ready to find out what Andy's secret is?


----------



## cjy

What the Hell is it??????


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> What the Hell is it??????



Looks like we have to wait until next week...


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh seriously??? glad i didn't stay up for it then 
it's getting painful having to listen to jeff and gage berate him all the time.


----------



## swags

I did feel bad for the guy. He doesn't seem to have it together and Jeff got a little too mean last night. 

How cute is Zoila carrying her louis vuitton speedy and getting the new car? I love her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jeff is the most unprofessional employer. He should have taken Andrew aside, in private to talk with him. Not sat around the table and let everybody at 'em.  Jenny being the newly appointed "HR lady" should have been doing her job as well. 

IMO, he's off his rocker too, with his OCD and control issues.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Jeff is the most unprofessional employer. He should have taken Andrew aside, in private to talk with him. Not sat around the table and let everybody at 'em. Jenny being the newly appointed "HR lady" should have been doing her job as well.
> 
> IMO, he's off his rocker too, with his OCD and control issues.


 
I couldn't do it. I hate jobs where you need a "thick skin." When I've been told that in previous interviews it tells me the boss is an ahole.


----------



## Graphix Chick

I have a feeling that Andrew was asked by the producers to call Jeff and ask for a discussion with Jeff and most likely offered him lots o' money to do so. Talk about ratings. Everyone, including myself, are curious to find out what this big "secret" is with Andrew. It'll bring viewership to the show next week fo sure.


----------



## Graphix Chick

kirsten said:


> Aww so happy for Jenni! What a upgrade from her last husband who was a total bum.



And that ring of hers is gorgy!


----------



## kirsten

DC-Cutie said:


> Jeff is the most unprofessional employer. He should have taken Andrew aside, in private to talk with him. Not sat around the table and let everybody at 'em.  Jenny being the newly appointed "HR lady" should have been doing her job as well.
> 
> IMO, he's off his rocker too, with his OCD and control issues.



Seriously. I felt bad for Andrew by being called out the way he was and in front of everyone.


----------



## TokyoBound

ILuvShopping said:


> oh seriously??? glad i didn't stay up for it then
> it's getting painful having to listen to jeff and gage berate him all the time.



I'm convinced Gage is jealous of him, and of anyone else who works for Jeff to a certain extent.  He is always the bug in Jeff's ear telling him to let people go, when Jeff is willing to give them another chance.


----------



## Belle49

There is something about Gage that makes me dislike him, I feel like he's slimey


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> There is something about Gage that makes me dislike him, I feel like he's slimey



He's sneaky


----------



## ILuvShopping

so did we ever learn what the big secret was????
they mentioned the condo he doesn't own... he embellished his resume.....did i miss what huge lie started all of this??

when andrew came back for the 'meeting' and told his sob story... i'm not saying he was lying... but his puppy dog pout face was about just too much for me to handle.


----------



## Michele26

I don't see Jeff & Gage lasting really long, and I hope they wait a long time before they adopt.


----------



## MsJones

What does everyone think of Andrew's secret?  Do you believe him? What do you think about Jeff hiring him back?


----------



## swags

MsJones said:


> What does everyone think of Andrew's secret? Do you believe him? What do you think about Jeff hiring him back?


 
I don't know, I didn't think he should share that at that point where everyone doubts what he says anyway. I wanted to know does he have a trust fund, where does he live and what other stories were false. I don't think Jeff should have taken him back. I generally think Gage is a d*ck but I agreed with him this time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still think he handled it the wrong way, it should have been in private.


----------



## MsJones

Yeah, I was curious about the trust fund and the other things as well.  Which ones are lies?  Which are half truths?  Which are true?  I wasn't surprised that Jeff took him back, he said he himself had been given second and third chances (although with his anal retentative tendencies I am not sure what he could possibly mess up, unless someone couldn't deal with him).  Jeff said that he told them what other things were lies and what weren't, but we (the viewers) didn't see that.
Also, I don't see Gage as being a good fit for Jeff.  He seems too uptight.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think jeff and gage fit together pretty well. gage is SUPER uptight where jeff is kinda off the walls.  jeff should be able to get gage to loosen up and gage can reel in jeff. when you think they're pissed off at eachother they always seem to come together and speak calmly. 
jeff just has a temper so i think he'd be like that with anyone and gage seems to handle it well.

i would have rather known what andrew's lies were instead of knowing his secret. and honestly i'm not quite sure that i believe it. 
he was putting on a whole act the moment he walked in the door.... hadn't shaved in a week..... the pouty face......
when he walked in the door and either gage or jeff said "looks like you haven't shaved (or maybe slept?) in all week" and andrew goes "yea... i haven't" as very matter of fact. kinda like him saying "here let me prove to you why i feel so upset about this....I made myself look a hot mess"


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> i think jeff and gage fit together pretty well. gage is SUPER uptight where jeff is kinda off the walls. jeff should be able to get gage to loosen up and gage can reel in jeff. when you think they're pissed off at eachother they always seem to come together and speak calmly.
> jeff just has a temper so i think he'd be like that with anyone and gage seems to handle it well.
> 
> i would have rather known what andrew's lies were instead of knowing his secret. and honestly i'm not quite sure that i believe it.
> he was putting on a whole act the moment he walked in the door.... hadn't shaved in a week..... the pouty face......
> when he walked in the door and either gage or jeff said "looks like you haven't shaved (or maybe slept?) in all week" and andrew goes "yea... i haven't" as very matter of fact. kinda like him saying "here let me prove to you why i feel so upset about this....I made myself look a hot mess"


I agree with you. And I doubt if there was any truth to anything Andrew said about anything. I think he is a habitual liar, and you can't trust anything he says. I side with Gage on this one.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> I don't see Jeff & Gage lasting really long, and I hope they wait a long time before they adopt.


 Me either.  I also don't see why Gabe thought he would have say in that guy staying or leaving.


----------



## ILuvShopping

is it till 100% jeff's business still?  i can't remember if he said gage was a partner or just an 'employee'


----------



## TokyoBound

The thing that killed Andrew for me was when he threw his parking pass out of his moving car when he quit.  He definitely has a temper/impulse control issue and I wouldn't want him around my clients if I were Jeff.  I wonder if Bravo cast him for the show, or if Jeff legitimately hired him?


----------



## MsJones

My guess would be that it is still Jeff's business 100%.  I don't see him giving Gage a percentage, since he has built it from the ground up.  I also don't see him giving Gage a percentage because then that would mean that Gage gets to have input in every business decision.  And Jeff, being the control freak that he is, would not want to give that up.  That's just my two cents, however, I could be completely wrong.


----------



## MsJones

TokyoBound said:


> The thing that killed Andrew for me was when he threw his parking pass out of his moving car when he quit.  He definitely has a temper/impulse control issue and I wouldn't want him around my clients if I were Jeff.  I wonder if Bravo cast him for the show, or if Jeff legitimately hired him?



Yeah, that was tacky.  However, I do see that he has an eye for interior design.  And like Jeff said, it is so difficult to train someone new.  I think that was part of the reason for the rehire.  He doesn't want to have to spend the time and energy teaching the basics to a newbie.  I can understand that.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Belle49 said:


> There is something about Gage that makes me dislike him, I feel like he's slimey



Me too!!!



DC-Cutie said:


> He's sneaky



Yes!! He lurks and stuff. I dont know about him!


----------



## TokyoBound

MsJones said:


> My guess would be that it is still Jeff's business 100%.  I don't see him giving Gage a percentage, since he has built it from the ground up.  I also don't see him giving Gage a percentage because then that would mean that Gage gets to have input in every business decision.  And Jeff, being the control freak that he is, would not want to give that up.  That's just my two cents, however, I could be completely wrong.



I think it is still Jeff's business entirely.  I just finished Tuesday's episode and at the end Gage said, "Well it is Jeff's business..." in reference to Jeff having the final say over re-hiring Andrew.  I think Jeff got burned badly with his former business partner/boyfriend Ryan, so I think he's going to be extra wary now.


----------



## ILuvShopping

that's what i thought, but wasn't sure.  which would make sense why gage expresses his opinion but never gets mad at jeff for what he does, because it's not gage's business. 

i thought it was interesting that jenny's fiance will be moving to cali after they're married. is it so easy for doctors to just up and find a new job when needed? i thought for sure she'd be on her way to chicago.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't see how Andrew was hired without a background check knowing how anal Jeff is about everything.

I wonder if Bravo had a hand in this for a plot device.

That guy Roberto is a fool. He gouged the woman and then wears a t-shirt advertising his business.


----------



## ILuvShopping

BagOuttaHell said:


> *I don't see how Andrew was hired without a background check knowing how anal Jeff is about everything.*
> 
> I wonder if Bravo had a hand in this for a plot device.
> 
> That guy Roberto is a fool. He gouged the woman and then wears a t-shirt advertising his business.




because like gage says, jeff hires for entertainment purposes before actual skill or knowledge. AND they said andrew was originally just suppose to be an assistant but after he started it was apparent to jeff that he was good with design stuff so he gave him more responsibility.


----------



## TokyoBound

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't see how Andrew was hired without a background check knowing how anal Jeff is about everything.
> 
> I wonder if Bravo had a hand in this for a plot device.
> 
> That guy Roberto is a fool. He gouged the woman and then wears a t-shirt advertising his business.



Agree with all of the above!  It amazes me that Jeff would not do a background check or resume verification for all of his employees.  

I think Vanina is an actual employee, but was considered too quiet/boring to have a larger role on the show.  Therefore, Andrew was brought in, most likely by Bravo - just my theory on the matter.

Watching how they have to deal with Roberto gives me so much second hand stress.  I could never do Jeff's job in a million years, I suck at confrontation.


----------



## coconutsboston

I had no idea until tonight Jeff and Gage were an item.  Gage gets on my nerves.  I love that Jenni is having Zoila as her bridesmaid!


----------



## Delta Queen

I think if Jeff were my boyfriend I'd have to kick him to the curb.  Even if it is his business, he and Gage have been together 3 years and maybe a heads up to Gage.. "oh by the way I'm selling our home, deal with it."....would have been the thing to do.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Sometimes I think Jeff is just testing the relationship when he does stuff like that


----------



## Jenny Cadine

This is why it's a bad idea to work for your boyfriend. Are Gage and Jeff still together? Their relationship looks like a nightmare. Jeff clearly has no intention of adopting a child, he just likes to talk about it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

No baby for gage. Jeff's babies are houses.


----------



## Michele26

It's so nice that Zoila is in Jenny's wedding.


----------



## chowlover2

Michele26 said:
			
		

> It's so nice that Zoila is in Jenny's wedding.



I agree!


----------



## limom

I felt sorry for Gage last night. It is time for him to move on. Jeff is not invested in the relationship whatsoever. 
While I agree that his business is to flip houses, it is rather crass not to let Gage knows.
Does Jeff suspect that Gage is into him for the money?
That story line with Zoila going to Therapy is weird. Are those real tears or is she an actress too?
I love Jeff from a distance but I could never work for him. He is simply too twisted for me, very patronizing and demanding.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Didn't Jeff's last partner leaving have something to do with Jeff not wanting to adopt?  He moved on with a new partner and adopted a cute little girl. 

Jeff reminds me of someone with a messed up childhood that doesn't want kids, for fear of the cycle continuing.


----------



## limom

That and the lust for money.


----------



## km8282

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Didn't Jeff's last partner leaving have something to do with Jeff not wanting to adopt?  He moved on with a new partner and adopted a cute little girl.
> 
> Jeff reminds me of someone with a messed up childhood that doesn't want kids, for fear of the cycle continuing.



Yes - I think that happened in the first few seasons. They showed Jeff & Jenni going to the little girl's party. I could see that being damaging.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> Didn't Jeff's last partner leaving have something to do with Jeff not wanting to adopt?  He moved on with a new partner and adopted a cute little girl.
> 
> Jeff reminds me of someone with a messed up childhood that doesn't want kids, for fear of the cycle continuing.



i don't remember, but they were also business partners which also wasn't helping.  Jeff loved Ryan's little girl and was heart broken when they could no longer remain friends.


----------



## chowlover2

I've only seen the last few seasons with Gage, but I can't see them making it past this year. Jeff & Gage both want such different things right now. And flipping homes & moving every year doesn't lead to much stability for a child. I think this is the beginning of the end for them.


----------



## Belle49

Gage was being a huge baby over the house incident


----------



## limom

Belle49 said:


> Gage was being a huge baby over the house incident



That is what you get when you rob the cradle.


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, but I think it is also a wakeup call as far as his relationship with Jeff is concerned. I love Jeff, but if he has no plans of having a family, he & Gage should break up. Gage needs to go elsewhere and make a family with someone else. I think he was looking at Grammercy as the place where they were going to build a life together, and it doesn't look like that is going to happen. Jeff's baby is going to be whatever house he is working on at the time. I think it's all sinking in on Gage now. He has invested 3 yrs in this and is realizing it's not working out as far as his game plan is concerned. He needs to move on and find someone who wants the same things. I think it would have happened sooner if the housing market were better, the slowdown really impacted Jeff's business and he wasn't moving every few months. As things improve Jeff will return to his old ways.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, but I think it is also a wakeup call as far as his relationship with Jeff is concerned. I love Jeff, but if he has no plans of having a family, he & Gage should break up. Gage needs to go elsewhere and make a family with someone else. I think he was looking at Grammercy as the place where they were going to build a life together, and it doesn't look like that is going to happen. Jeff's baby is going to be whatever house he is working on at the time. I think it's all sinking in on Gage now. He has invested 3 yrs in this and is realizing it's not working out as far as his game plan is concerned. He needs to move on and find someone who wants the same things. I think it would have happened sooner if the housing market were better, the slowdown really impacted Jeff's business and he wasn't moving every few months. As things improve Jeff will return to his old ways.



yes, Jeff likes the idea of a family and is not ready. He is also afraid to be alone and strung alone Gage. 
I hope there is more to their relationship than is portrayed on tv.


----------



## ILuvShopping

but isn't the reason they moved to somewhere different because grammersy wasn't done yet?

i missed this weeks' episode (DANGIT!) so i might be missing information.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All of the moving around gets confusing.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> All of the moving around gets confusing.



Especially since all the houses look identical inside.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

ILuvShopping said:


> but isn't the reason they moved to somewhere different because grammersy wasn't done yet?
> 
> i missed this weeks' episode (DANGIT!) so i might be missing information.


Sounds like Jeff needed/ wanted the money from selling Gramercy. It's Jeff's money, Gage needs to STFU. And yes I would say the same thing about a hetero couple. Gage is like a spoiled trophy wife sulking because he didn't get the posh house he signed up for.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Jenny Cadine said:


> Sounds like Jeff needed/ wanted the money from selling Gramercy. It's Jeff's money, Gage needs to STFU. And yes I would say the same thing about a hetero couple. Gage is like a spoiled trophy wife sulking because he didn't get the posh house he signed up for.



oh so jeff sold gramercy??


----------



## MsJones

ILuvShopping said:


> oh so jeff sold gramercy??




No, not yet.  There was a game that he, Jenni, his sister-in-law realtor, and another realtor played where they all took guesses at what the house would be listed for.  The answers were all basically the same ($2,990,000 or $2,995,000 I believe).  He told Gage that he would rather have $1.5M in the bank and try to grow the business than live in the house.  At the end of the episode he hadn't listed it yet, but it was certainly looking like it was going to go that direction.


----------



## ILuvShopping

MsJones said:


> No, not yet.  There was a game that he, Jenni, his sister-in-law realtor, and another realtor played where they all took guesses at what the house would be listed for.  The answers were all basically the same ($2,990,000 or $2,995,000 I believe).  He told Gage that he would rather have $1.5M in the bank and try to grow the business than live in the house.  At the end of the episode he hadn't listed it yet, but it was certainly looking like it was going to go that direction.



oh ok, thanks!
i'm not sure jeff would know what to do with himself if he actually had a 'home'. who knows how long he's been moving from place to place... but that's what he does and i really think he enjoys the newness factor of moving into a new place and getting rid of the old.


----------



## guccimamma

all a baby needs is a quiet room to sleep in....the rest works itself out. jeff would realize that within a short period of time, and they would get a proper place for a child.

it's not like they are destitute and stuck in an upside down mortgage in a tiny 1 bedroom condominium.

gage should take a chill pill.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jeff needs to stop being cheap and rent an office space. His home and personal are too intertwined, not healthy.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Jeff needs to stop being cheap and rent an office space. His home and personal are too intertwined, not healthy.



I agree!


----------



## MsJones

DC-Cutie said:


> Jeff needs to stop being cheap and rent an office space. His home and personal are too intertwined, not healthy.



+ 2

Gage even said on the last episode that the baby would have no space to play in due to the house being occupied as an office.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Jeff needs to stop being cheap and rent an office space. His home and personal are too intertwined, not healthy.



yaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssss

but this isn't surprising from the same guy who maintains relationships with people that are entirely unhealthy and unprofessional.

i used to like this show but now Jeff just annoys me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssss
> 
> but this isn't surprising from the same guy who maintains relationships with people that are entirely unhealthy and unprofessional.
> 
> i used to like this show but now Jeff just annoys me.



He's annoying to me now as well.  He's not a great designer/decorator, because he puts too much of his own style and taste into his clients homes. Very sterile, not too comfy, borderline boring. 

I've often wondered how healthy his relationship with Zoila is, in real life. Like I wonder if he pays her well, has she ever quit, does she have a man, kids, family. etc.?

Jenny actually rented from him - couldn't be me!


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> He's annoying to me now as well.  He's not a great designer/decorator, because he puts too much of his own style and taste into his clients homes. Very sterile, not too comfy, borderline boring.
> 
> I've often wondered how healthy his relationship with Zoila is, in real life. Like I wonder if he pays her well, has she ever quit, does she have a man, kids, family. etc.?
> 
> Jenny actually rented from him - couldn't be me!



his design aesthetic is a not so minimal but very generic contemporary with a mid century modern feel. though i kinda like the look, it's getting played out.

and i bet zoila and jenni are getting payed by bravo at this point and are likely contracted.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> his design aesthetic is a not so minimal but very generic contemporary with a mid century modern feel. though i kinda like the look, it's getting played out.
> 
> and i bet zoila and jenni are getting payed by bravo at this point and are likely contracted.



That's why I was curious how well (or not) HE paid, before the show came into their lives and they got their own contracts from bravo.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> He's not a great designer/decorator, because he puts too much of his own style and taste into his clients homes. Very sterile, not too comfy, borderline boring.



but that's why people hire him, because they like his style.
and you gotta admit, he gets the job done. i'd want him as a project manager if he was working on my house.


----------



## Michele26

Some of the rooms at Gramercy I liked more before he renovated them. I'm not a fan of all that black.


----------



## ILuvShopping

did anyone noticed the paper on the floors (that protected the floors) that had jeff's face on it??? i think it was shown on the first episode when they were showing gramercy


----------



## kirsten

I really don't think Jeff should be blamed in the relationship troubles with Gage. We have gotten to know Jeff for several years now, many prior to Gage, and Jeff has always been Jeff. He hasn't really changed. His business is a huge part of him and always will be. It doesn't seem like he has been leading Gage on to anything else.


----------



## limom

kirsten said:


> I really don't think Jeff should be blamed in the relationship troubles with Gage. We have gotten to know Jeff for several years now, many prior to Gage, and Jeff has always been Jeff. He hasn't really changed. His business is a huge part of him and always will be. It doesn't seem like he has been leading Gage on to anything else.



I beg to differ, he told Gage that they were adopting a child and getting a family house to start a family.
If that is not leading on, I don't know what is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> I beg to differ, he told Gage that they were adopting a child and getting a family house to start a family.
> If that is not leading on, I don't know what is.



Right on!  

Jeff should be honest with gage, he doesn't want children.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Right on!
> 
> Jeff should be honest with gage, he doesn't want children.



Bible!


----------



## MsJones

I think perhaps he likes the idea of having a child/children.  It would certainly turn his world upside down.  And he can forget about everything being neat and orderly!  
And even if he and Gage were to move in to Gramercy, how are they going to go about having a child?  Do they already have a surrogate lined up and waiting for their call?  Because the adoption process is a very long road, and is doesn't sound like they have even begun that process (searched out adoption agencies, been interviewed by them, etc.).


----------



## Swanky

The thing is, these guys are not compatible.
Period.

It's not one or the other's fault IMO, they are not bringing out the best in one another.


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The thing is, these guys are not compatible.
> Period.
> 
> It's not one or the other's fault IMO, they are not bringing out the best in one another.


I agree, and as much as I like Grammercy, it's way too many steps for a child. They would need something on one level ( ideally ) have a nice yard and the pool fenced off appropriately. Jeff talks sabout a child, but I think he does it to keep Gage, not because he wants one. I honestly cannot see him with a child, his world would be total chaos.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> I agree, and as much as I like Grammercy, it's way too many steps for a child. They would need something on one level ( ideally ) have a nice yard and the pool fenced off appropriately. Jeff talks sabout a child, but I think he does it to keep Gage, not because he wants one. I honestly cannot see him with a child, his world would be total chaos.



Jeff's world is just Jeff. Everything revolves around him. A child would throw a monkey wrench in his life. 

I do see Zoila being a great grandmother, though.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Jeff's world is just Jeff. Everything revolves around him. A child would throw a monkey wrench in his life.
> 
> I do see Zoila being a great grandmother, though.


 
I can't picture him as a parent. He was very fond of his ex partners little girl and seemed good with her. Its okay to be a good uncle/aunt and leave it at that for some people.

I see Gage as not exactly his boy toy but not as an equal partner. Gage made it clear Jeff has the money, the homes are funded by Jeff...etc  I don't understand why Gage has to work for him. Jeff often throws it out there that its his business as soon as an issue arises whether with friends or his boyfriend. You can almost see the resentment building.


----------



## Aimee3

I think if Jeff ever does have a child, his partner would have the "mother" role and he'd take the more traditional (for lack of a better word) father role, i.e. working all day and being the father when he's not working.  I imagine Zoila would then be the nanny and they'd hire someone else to clean.  With all the hired help the place could still be neat.  Besides, when it's your child, you don't see just a dollhouse on the floor with all the little dollhouse furniture and dollhouse people.  You see your child's creative play, lol, and it's not a mess!


----------



## guccimamma

Aimee3 said:


> I think if Jeff ever does have a child, his partner would have the "mother" role and he'd take the more traditional (for lack of a better word) father role, i.e. working all day and being the father when he's not working.  I imagine Zoila would then be the nanny and they'd hire someone else to clean.  With all the hired help the place could still be neat.  Besides, when it's your child, you don't see just a dollhouse on the floor with all the little dollhouse furniture and dollhouse people.  You see your child's creative play, lol, and it's not a mess!



i agree, i think gage would make a great mom. i think jeff's ready, he's just dragging his feet.


----------



## TokyoBound

If they go with surrogacy, I wonder if Gage would be the donor.  Maybe Jeff is worried about passing on his OCD tendencies?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Has anyone noticed that Vanina wears thick heavy coats all the time, sometimes with a fur coat. 

Jeff might want to turn the air down or she needs to have her blood checked. Poor girl!


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh thank goodness it's on tonight! i was so worried absolutely nothing would be on due to the debate. and i won't miss it this time!!!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Love Lisa.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lisa is giving me feline vibes, with her pulled face.

Couldn't be me working for Jeffrey. Hell to the naw! He's given Zoila things, now he's throwing it in her face. Telling her to find another job, isn't  the right way to handle things. 

He told gage something similar, about finding another place to live. 

Control freak!


----------



## chowlover2

Jeff is making me crazy tonight! I'm glad I don't work for him.


----------



## swags

chowlover2 said:


> Jeff is making me crazy tonight! I'm glad I don't work for him.


 
It bothers me when he goes off on Zoila but I am thinking part of it is for the story.  It also bugs me when people have pets and have someone else doing everything. I mean, if she isn't there one morning can't he put some food and fresh water in their dishes?

I dislike televised therapy sessions too so this wasn't one of my favorite episodes. I did like it when he put on the scary mask.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i laughed when he put on the mask to scare them.  i would have sh!t my pants and beat the hell out of him if i were them. but it was funny.

i think in jeff's mind he's paying zoila a crap ton of money to be a house keeper and i'd bet as she gets more comfortable there that she lightens up a bit on her work load.  but i can see both sides.  the lady has no bills other than personal bills, no living expenses, no car payment, however i do think she needs an actual 'work schedule'.  they lady can't be playing maid 24/7.

and how many cats does jeff have? 1?? there's no way that box was full only after half a day or whatever it was. 

i think he has a tendency to get stressed about something but project it onto the completely wrong person.  and at least he admits that he needs therapy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is why I was curious how much she made BEFORE the show. Because I can't see Jeff paying her "4 times what most housekeepers make" (his words). She probably makes a lot now because of the show. 

For my sanity, if I was Zoila, I'd move out. Get my own apartment and give Jeff back his car. Because when you do things for people (giving her the car, cosmetic surgery, home to live in, etc), you don't throw it back in their face when sh@t hits the fan and you're whining like a little kid. 

And I'm sure he got the car on discount and same for the cosmetic surgery (that may have been free), in exchange for free advertising on the show.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh good point. i forgot about the money they all make from the show. 

i agree that she should move out. and have a regular schedule. i wish they'd do an episode all about zoila... like where is her family??? and she has to be a legal citizen right? otherwise i'm sure it would be super easy to find her and deport her, with her being on tv and all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> oh good point. i forgot about the money they all make from the show.
> 
> i agree that she should move out. and have a regular schedule. i wish they'd do an episode all about zoila... like where is her family??? and she has to be a legal citizen right? otherwise i'm sure it would be super easy to find her and deport her, with her being on tv and all.



I'm curious about her family, friends and life outside of Jeffrey Lewis. 

Yes's a citizen. Jeff made a comment on one of the other seasons that he can't deport her now because she has her papers. 

In a real work environment, that would be an EEO complaint.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm curious about her family, friends and life outside of Jeffrey Lewis.
> 
> Yes's a citizen. Jeff made a comment on one of the other seasons that he can't deport her now because she has her papers.
> 
> In a real work environment, that would be an EEO complaint.




makes me wonder if her family is somewhere... but they want to keep that hush hush because maybe they arent' citizens yet? it's hard for me to believe that she came here alone, although i guess we don't know at what age she did come to the U.S. since her english is not that bad.  but you would think she was married at one point. last season they had that whole thing about zoila finding a date so one would assume she is not currently married.


----------



## SherryF

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Jeff needs to stop being cheap and rent an office space. His home and personal are too intertwined, not healthy.



I totally agree.  He can afford to pay for two housekeepers..... so clearly money is not an issue.


----------



## SherryF

Lisa's house turned out incredible. I just loved it.  I would looooooooove to go to that home accessories shop. Does anyone know where that is?


----------



## guccimamma

god forbid gage has to make the freaking coffee or clean a cat box. 

those two acts combined would take less than 10 minutes...tops.


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> god forbid gage has to make the freaking coffee or clean a cat box.
> 
> those two acts combined would take less than 10 minutes...tops.


Exactly! And it looks like the cat box is in the bathroom, cleaning it couldn't be easier.


----------



## guccimamma

chowlover2 said:


> Exactly! And it looks like the cat box is in the bathroom, cleaning it couldn't be easier.



and they were complaining about who does more housework while riding in the car, jeff or gage....

nobody!!! picking up a sock to them is heavy housework. they act like it is so beneath them.

i understand jeff (because it is all about him..it's his little empire) but gage is getting on my last nerve.


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> and they were complaining about who does more housework while riding in the car, jeff or gage....
> 
> nobody!!! picking up a sock to them is heavy housework. they act like it is so beneath them.
> 
> i understand jeff (because it is all about him..it's his little empire) but gage is getting on my last nerve.


  Especially since all Gage seems to do is sit in his office and twirl his pen or eavesdrop on the others. What exactly does he do?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I laughed when Jeff said to Zoila "if you don't come back by 6:30, gage will have to clean up the litter and make coffee"

I guess that means Jeff will be busy getting his beauty rest.


----------



## chowlover2

I love Zoila, she and Jenni are why I watch the show. They don't put up with Jeff & his antics.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i forget what gage's roll in the business is.... financial stuff?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> i forget what gage's roll in the business is.... financial stuff?



I think Jeff handles the financials. Gage is more like business development and management (like booking appearances and such)


----------



## guccimamma

you need to vacuum at night, then 1st thing in the morning???????

what the heck goes on there?


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Lisa is giving me feline vibes, with her pulled face.
> 
> Couldn't be me working for Jeffrey. Hell to the naw! He's given Zoila things, now he's throwing it in her face. Telling her to find another job, isn't the right way to handle things.
> 
> He told gage something similar, about finding another place to live.
> 
> Control freak!


 He's going to say that one too many times and one day she's going to take him at his word....I think he would be lost without Zoila....I hate seeing when he hurts her feelings.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Ladybug09 said:


> He's going to say that one too many times and one day she's going to take him at his word....I think he would be lost without Zoila....I hate seeing when he hurts her feelings.



which is probably why jenni said "just make sure you think it through......."  when jeff was commenting that he would fire her.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

guccimamma said:


> you need to vacuum at night, then 1st thing in the morning???????
> 
> what the heck goes on there?



He's a borderline animal hoarder.

The whole fight was over Zoila going to stay with her daughter. I'm glad she has her family nearby, she needs a life away from Jeff.

Jeff would be a fun friend, as a boss fuhgeddaboudit.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think he only has 2 dogs and 1 cat. not sure i'd considering that an almost animal hoarder.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

ILuvShopping said:


> i think he only has 2 dogs and 1 cat. not sure i'd considering that an almost animal hoarder.



Ok I thought there were about 10 of them. First season he seemed to have a lot of pets. Well 3 indoor animals, there may be a lot of hair on rugs. Jeff probably can't tolerate a single hair.

I'm a 2 cat lady, so not casting aspersions on pet owners!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Cadine said:


> The whole fight was over Zoila going to stay with her daughter. I'm glad she has her family nearby, she needs a life away from Jeff.



Ok, that's good to hear she has family.  But a bummer that she'd have to be back by 6:30am!  that's effing crazy!!


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> i think he only has 2 dogs and 1 cat. not sure i'd considering that an almost animal hoarder.



I think he definitely had 2longhair cats and not sure about the dogs.


----------



## Michele26

He has two cats & two dogs.


----------



## chowlover2

Michele26 said:
			
		

> He has two cats & two dogs.



Thanks!


----------



## ILuvShopping

what's the 2nd cat look like? i only recall the himalayan. or whatever the grey/white fluffy one was/is.


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> what's the 2nd cat look like? i only recall the himalayan. or whatever the grey/white fluffy one was/is.



I think one is a Himalayan and the other a gray long hair. You saw them both just thought they were one and the same.


----------



## Swanky

guccimamma said:


> you need to vacuum at night, then 1st thing in the morning???????
> 
> what the heck goes on there?



He has a lot of pets for not such a big space. . . . and he's pretty OCD.

The line between employer/friend is too blurry.  He cares a great deal for Zoila but when he's "at work" he's "AT WORK".  If he tells his maid his expectations and she doesn't do them, it's understandable that he'd get frustrated.
But she's not really his maid.  She's his mom, maid and friend that loves to jab at him back when he jabs at her.
I'm glad he's having Lupe help as Zoila gets older, he seems to be interested in caring for Zoila.

Similar w/ Gage.  I could never work w/ my SO.


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> He has a lot of pets for not such a big space. . . . and he's pretty OCD.
> 
> The line between employer/friend is too blurry.  He cares a great deal for Zoila but when he's "at work" he's "AT WORK".  If he tells his maid his expectations and she doesn't do them, it's understandable that he'd get frustrated.
> But she's not really his maid.  She's his mom, maid and friend that loves to jab at him back when he jabs at her.
> I'm glad he's having Lupe help as Zoila gets older, he seems to be interested in caring for Zoila.
> 
> Similar w/ Gage.  I could never work w/ my SO.



I can't wait to see Jenni's wedding next week!


----------



## SavvyStudentMI

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> Jeff is making me crazy tonight! I'm glad I don't work for him.



I'm in agreement also!!!! But I am biased because I just love Zoila no matter what she does lol


----------



## chowlover2

SavvyStudentMI said:


> I'm in agreement also!!!! But I am biased because I just love Zoila no matter what she does lol


I love it when she ignores him! No matter what he pays her it isn't enough some days!


----------



## guccimamma

zoila doesn't care for gage...gage knows it. there will always be a triangle.

gage won't scoop the poop, and if he does...zoila's gonna hear about it from jeff.

messed up dynamic


----------



## Swanky

Jeff and Gage need to break up already - both want very different paths in life.


----------



## SavvyStudentMI

chowlover2 said:


> I love it when she ignores him! No matter what he pays her it isn't enough some days!



Me too ^_^ she's sooo funny. They have a love hate relationship lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jeff and Gage need to break up already - both want very different paths in life.


 I totally agree!


----------



## chowlover2

SavvyStudentMI said:
			
		

> Me too ^_^ she's sooo funny. They have a love hate relationship lol.



Jenni and Zoila are Andy's guests on WWHL this Tue night. it should be a riot!


----------



## MsJones

chowlover2 said:


> Jenni and Zoila are Andy's guests on WWHL this Tue night. it should be a riot!



Yes, indeed! It will be a fun night for sure!


----------



## Michele26

Love when Zoila says "shut up Jeff," & calls Gage "Barbie."


----------



## Swanky

Me too!!!!!  I always say "shut up Jeffrey" in my best Zoila voice and I literally lol every time she calls Gage "Barbie" :lolots:


----------



## chowlover2

I'm dying to see Jenni's wedding! What a sweetie that he is upending his whole world and moving to LA for her.


----------



## Bagbug

I thought it was just me, but Gage has taken all the funniness away from Jeff.  I wish Jeff would see how much this Gage has changed things.


----------



## ILuvShopping

agreed - gage is definitely a kill-joy and a party pooper.

although i think jeff kinda needs someone like that to reign him in every once in awhile.


----------



## ILuvShopping

questions answered!
zoila has never been married but has 3 kids with her baby daddy


----------



## limom

This episode was classic JL.
The wedding was great. Jenny looked lovely, her dress was so pretty.
She came across as such a caring, loving individual.
Jeff, on the other hand is Jeff.
I choked when he said both his mother and grandmother are\ were overly critical individual.
Break the cycle, Jeffrey.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> questions answered!
> zoila has never been married but has 3 kids with her baby daddy



  I hope they all have the same daddy!

Jenny's dress was beautiful. I think it was Marc Bouwer


----------



## limom

^^
thanks, Jenny was so GRATEFUL for everything.
How refreshing!


----------



## swags

I loved the wedding episode and just the little funny comments from Jeff. Like when the hotel staffer asked him how many rooms keys they needed and he turned to Zoila and asked how many guys she had coming by. 
It was kind of nice to have a break from the usual.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> *This episode was classic JL.*
> *The wedding was great. Jenny looked lovely, her dress was so pretty.*
> *She came across as such a caring, loving individual.*
> *Jeff, on the other hand is Jeff.*
> I choked when he said both his mother and grandmother are\ were overly critical individual.
> Break the cycle, Jeffrey.


 
Agree with everything. Jenni and her Hubby really matched and I loved that their families have a solid foundation. LOVED the dress...so elegant...Hated his comment at the toast of the dress rehearsal dinner....no need to bring up her past marriage.



DC-Cutie said:


> I hope they all have the same daddy!
> 
> Jenni's dress was beautiful. I think it was Marc Bouwer


 
Why did this guy's face remind me of Kim D on Jersey HW. so over nipped and tucked until they look like women.

Also, I didn't like Zoila being put on the spot about the marriage/wedlock thing.



swags said:


> I loved the wedding episode and just the little funny comments from Jeff. Like when the hotel staffer asked him how many rooms keys they needed and he turned to Zoila and asked how many guys she had coming by.
> It was kind of nice to have a break from the usual.


 
Cute scene.


I really loved Zoila and Jenny on WWHL and Andy's toast to Jenni was very moving..

Also, as bad as it was, the drinking game to 'God' was hilarious.


----------



## Aimee3

Jenny looked gorgeous.  I loved the dress on her and the very very long veil.  I wish she had worn some kind of tiara on top (nothing major, just something minor) because I thought it looked a bit flat, but I guess she didn't want the groom to look shorter than her.  Usually when I see a bridal gown I want to change something on it, but this one was really perfect for her.  Pure genius!


----------



## guccimamma

lovely wedding...but way too much hoopla for me.  i thought rehearsal dinners were for the people directly involved in the wedding, not dozens of distant relatives giving speeches and toasts.


----------



## ILuvShopping

guccimamma said:


> lovely wedding...but way too much hoopla for me.  i thought rehearsal dinners were for the people directly involved in the wedding, not dozens of distant relatives giving speeches and toasts.



i've heard that rehearsal dinners are for the wedding party or any guests that are traveling from out of town.  so if you go by those rules that would probably include at least everyone on jenni's side lol

i wonder why they had it in chicago and not LA? where is jenni's family from?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> i've heard that rehearsal dinners are for the wedding party or any guests that are traveling from out of town.  so if you go by those rules that would probably include at least everyone on jenni's side lol
> 
> i wonder why they had it in chicago and not LA? where is jenni's family from?



My guess, the got married in Chicago where he is from since he's uprooting his life and moving to LA to be with her.


----------



## limom

ILuvShopping said:


> i've heard that rehearsal dinners are for the wedding party or any guests that are traveling from out of town.  so if you go by those rules that would probably include at least everyone on jenni's side lol
> 
> i wonder why they had it in chicago and not LA? where is jenni's family from?



She is from the West coast but the groom is originally from Chicago.
It could be for practical reasons.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> My guess, the got married in Chicago where he is from since he's uprooting his life and moving to LA to be with her.



that was kind of my though, but wasn't sure.
chicago was probably cheaper too, although probably not by much.

i'm actually shocked he's moving to LA. is it that easy for a doctor to find a new job or does he just travel back and forth?


----------



## limom

ILuvShopping said:


> that was kind of my though, but wasn't sure.
> chicago was probably cheaper too, although probably not by much.
> 
> i'm actually shocked he's moving to LA. is it that easy for a doctor to find a new job or does he just travel back and forth?



She might be shopping a new show.
And her career is taking off.
He can be a doc anywhere, entertainment is pretty local.


----------



## ILuvShopping

sure he can. but i just don't see doctors up and leaving their jobs at a drop of the hat unless there's a better offer somewhere.  and i don't foresee jenni being the breadwinner in that family and supporting him if he didn't have a job set up 

jenni could move to chicago, FINALLY get away from jeff and completely focus on her career.  she can audition for stuff while living in chicago.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> She might be shopping a new show.
> And her career is taking off.
> He can be a doc anywhere, entertainment is pretty local.



Career taking off?  You mean those gawd awful commercials she's in?  Her acti g is HORRIBLE!

He's the breadwinner, so uprooting your practice and uprooting can be hard. He'll have to gain clients, find an office (unless he goes into an established practice), etc. 




ILuvShopping said:


> jenni could move to chicago, FINALLY get away from jeff and completely focus on her career.  she can audition for stuff while living in chicago.



Yes!  Get away from Jeff for at least a few years. She can fly back for auditions and work, people do it all the time.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Career taking off?  You mean those gawd awful commercials she's in?  Her acti g is HORRIBLE!
> 
> He's the breadwinner, so uprooting your practice and uprooting can be hard. He'll have to gain clients, find an office (unless he goes into an established practice), etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  Get away from Jeff for at least a few years. She can fly back for auditions and work, people do it all the time.



Girl, he is an orthopedic Surgeon. He can practice anywhere and he practically just started himself.
With her connections, he can make a very, very nice living.


----------



## ILuvShopping

anyone knows his name?? i want to google him lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> anyone knows his name?? i want to google him lol



Johathan nassos


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> Johathan nassos



he has his own website http://drnassos.com/
so i guess that means he has his own practice there?


----------



## ILuvShopping

and how does a surgery run their own practice? wouldn't they need a space where they could do surgeries? 

i sort of imagine it like the office in niptuck lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> he has his own website http://drnassos.com/
> so i guess that means he has his own practice there?



Yeah, looks like it. He's also done work for professional teams in California:
Dr. Nassos is an orthopaedic surgeon specializing in sports related injuries. He has been an assistant team physician for numerous professional sports teams like the Los Angeles Lakers, LA Dodgers, LA Kings, Sparks and the Anaheim Ducks.

So getting clients shouldn't be hard at all.


----------



## limom

ILuvShopping said:


> and how does a surgery run their own practice? wouldn't they need a space where they could do surgeries?
> 
> i sort of imagine it like the office in niptuck lol



Consult in the office, surgeries wherever he is affiliated.


----------



## ILuvShopping

that guy is probably making a killing. the office is on wilshire blvd in beverly hills. 
jenni probably doesn't have to work another day in her life if she doesn't want to lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

limom said:


> Consult in the office, surgeries wherever he is affiliated.



oh ok, that makes sense.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> that guy is probably making a killing. the office is on wilshire blvd in beverly hills.
> jenni probably doesn't have to work another day in her life if she doesn't want to lol



I know that's right! I sure as heck wouldn't stress myself out everyday working for Jeff Lewis.


----------



## ILuvShopping

hheeellllzzzzzzz no!

and yes, her commercials are TERRIBLE. she needs to stick to kids parties and voice overs or whatever she's been doing.


----------



## SherryF

I think JennI is a special person and I loved her wedding. I hope she becomes a mom soon.  She would make a good mother.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^Me too.


----------



## summer2815

ILuvShopping said:


> hheeellllzzzzzzz no!
> 
> and yes, her commercials are TERRIBLE. she needs to stick to kids parties and voice overs or whatever she's been doing.


 

Her commercials are terrible.  Glad other people agree!


----------



## swags

Still enjoying the show but want to mention I HATE reality tv therapy sessions. I think if its necessary, do it off camera. Other than that, I am team Zoila as it would irritate me to have to clean up after a barbie b*tch because my boss was dating him.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wasn't paying much attention and i freaked out thinking jeff was going to have to put monkey to sleep. glad it was only a surgery but felt sooo bad for him that it was an unneeded one. wonder how much that surgery was. i'd be pissed if they convinced me to open up my cat just to find it was gas bubbles. poor thing. 
i think that goes to show just how much control jeff does have... the fact that he didn't go ballistic on the vet.


----------



## Michele26

^^It made me appreciate my cat's vet, oncologist, and cardiologist. Surgery is usually a last resort; I'd find another vet if I were Jeff.


----------



## chowlover2

Michele26 said:
			
		

> ^^It made me appreciate my cat's vet, oncologist, and cardiologist. Surgery is usually a last resort; I'd find another vet if I were Jeff.



I agree!


----------



## SherryF

I kind of wished they had gone into more JennI wedding recap.  Also love following the Venice beach story.  That Ricardo is a sheister.


----------



## km8282

Hi All,

Thanks to Sandy, I haven't had cable. It's finally back and I have to re record all my shows. I missed last wks episode, but don't see one this week. It's still Wednesdays, right? Or was last weeks a finale? 
Thanks!


----------



## ILuvShopping

km8282 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to Sandy, I haven't had cable. It's finally back and I have to re record all my shows. I missed last wks episode, but don't see one this week. It's still Wednesdays, right? Or was last weeks a finale?
> Thanks!



tuesdays!


----------



## km8282

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> tuesdays!



Thank you!


----------



## swags

I don't think there is a new episode tomorrow. The previews said nov 13. Maybe because of election day?


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh bummer    yea no episode tomorrow night. not even a rerun!


----------



## ILuvShopping

looks like it's on an hour earlier next week too.


----------



## coutureinatl

ILuvShopping said:


> looks like it's on an hour earlier next week too.



there was some mention in a commercial that when it comes back next week, it does so at its new time


----------



## coutureinatl

So Jeff's time at Spring Oak seems to be coming to an end.



> Reality TV star Jeff Lewis is living up to his show's name and flipping his house!
> 
> Lewis is selling Spring Oak -- the property featured prominently on the Bravo's "Flipping Out" -- just seven months after purchasing it.
> 
> The 3-bedroom, 3-bathroom house that housed Lewis, his partner Gage Edward, their housekeeper Zoila Chavez and numerous pets, was extensively renovated (see before and after photos here). The home features a great room, master suite that opens onto an outdoor space, and a gorgeous landscaped pool area.
> 
> The asking price? 1.45 million, just $100k more than Jeff and Gage purchased it for back in April.



Full Article with photos


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder if Gage has pushed him to move to Grammercy after all? I kind of hope so, I love Grammercy ( aside from all the front steps )


----------



## Bagbug

I don't like Gage.  He has took the fun out of Jeff's life.  You notice when they are goofing, Gage rolls his eyes or smirks.  That "Barbie Bit$H!"


----------



## special20

Bagbug said:
			
		

> I don't like Gage.  He has took the fun out of Jeff's life.  You notice when they are goofing, Gage rolls his eyes or smirks.  That "Barbie Bit$H!"



I know right!! Gage is a"Mean Girl"!


----------



## swags

Bagbug said:


> I don't like Gage.  He has took the fun out of Jeff's life.  You notice when they are goofing, Gage rolls his eyes or smirks.  That "Barbie Bit$H!"



He needs to lighten up. It was Jeffs decsion to take Andrew back so he could make the best of it.

Noone does enough in Jeffs eyes. I was surprised he started complaining about his brothers concerning his grandma. I also think the grandma likes her kitchen does he really need to remodel if its more of a hassle for her?


----------



## Michele26

swags said:


> He needs to lighten up. It was Jeffs decsion to take Andrew back so he could make the best of it.
> 
> Noone does enough in Jeffs eyes. I was surprised he started complaining about his brothers concerning his grandma. I also think the grandma likes her kitchen does he really need to remodel if its more of a hassle for her?



It's great that Jeff wants his grandmother to live in a nice house, but her house was fine before the renovation. His grandmother told him flat out she wants his brother to get the house. She doesn't hold back.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i bet that episode went over well if his family members saw it......

i get it though.. he made it seem like hes paying for the house... he said he's paying all her bills.... why should the house go to his brother if he's the one paying for it?
sad to say but it seemed like his grandma wasn't all with it.... and it's sad because they get so stubborn at that age...
i had to see my family go through it with my grandparents. you can't ever tell them to do something... you just have to keep suggesting until they finally decide it was their decision to do it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i do have to say though.. that the moments when jeff scared andy were hilarious.

and i'm seeing a trend.... zoila and gage don't get along...... andy and gage don't get along....who's the common denominator???


----------



## Michele26

^^We aren't sure if he's supporting her financially, or just paying bills for her. Before my grandmother died, I paid all her bills through an online service. Bills never went to her house & it worked out really well. There's always one child who does more than the others. I'm sure when they sell the grandmother's house, Jeff will get back any money he contributed to that house.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i didn't really understand the remodel either.... except maybe the kitchen and appliances.. although those cabinets didn't look that bad. they look nicer than mine. lol

sorta makes it seem like jeff is trying to fix it up because he doesn't expect her to be in the house much longer.... so he wants it to look nice when it's put on the market.


----------



## Michele26

ILuvShopping said:


> i didn't really understand the remodel either.... except maybe the kitchen and appliances.. although those cabinets didn't look that bad. they look nicer than mine. lol
> 
> *sorta makes it seem like jeff is trying to fix it up because he doesn't expect her to be in the house much longer.... so he wants it to look nice when it's put on the market.*




He did say he knew eventually he would have to bring in someone to live with her. For 87 years old she's doing great. I think he's looking ahead to the day the house is sold, and it's a good storyline for the show too.

I think he would do everything in his power so that his grandmother will not have to go to a nursing home. I love that about him.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> ^^We aren't sure if he's supporting her financially, or just paying bills for her. Before my grandmother died, I paid all her bills through an online service. Bills never went to her house & it worked out really well. *There's always one child who does more than the others*. I'm sure when they sell the grandmother's house, Jeff will get back any money he contributed to that house.



My Mom has a special needs brother and BOY do I KNOW this scenario.....


----------



## guccimamma

Michele26 said:


> [/B]
> 
> He did say he knew eventually he would have to bring in someone to live with her. For 87 years old she's doing great. I think he's looking ahead to the day the house is sold, and it's a good storyline for the show too.
> 
> *I think he would do everything in his power so that his grandmother will not have to go to a nursing home. I love that about him.*



totally agree, he is being a good grandson...just in his own way.

i don't feel he's fixing it up to sell it, or move her. perhaps  he just wants her to live in a style that he is famous for...he thinks he's doing a nice thing for her.

reality, most 87 y/o's don't really care if they have the latest light fixtures from melrose ave. they just want a tv that works, and appliances that they know how to operate.

i think he's disrupting her, but maybe she enjoys being on TV...and it is something for him to remember when she is no longer with him.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i can see both ways. i do believe he wants her to live somewhere nice so i do feel like he's just doing it 'just because' but i also feel like he's thinking of the future. since he was so shocked that she doesn't plan on giving the house to him, he fully expected it would be his.

although i'm not sure it should be anyones. unless jeff is paying the mortgage. the house should be sold and divided.


----------



## kirsten

I think Jeff and Andrew are way more compatible than Jeff and Gage. Jeff seems to just like Gage because he is good looking (minus the nose) - a barbie bish for sure.

I think Gage is either jealous of Andrew, thinking Jeff might like him a little more than just in a friend/coworker way or Gage has some feelings about Andrew.


----------



## ILuvShopping

gage always says he's trying to protect jeff and the business. makes it seem like he's just seeing $$$ in his eyes. he doesn't want his money train to go away.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Gage is on a path of destruction... his motives are quite visible


----------



## SherryF

Michele26 said:
			
		

> It's great that Jeff wants his grandmother to live in a nice house, but her house was fine before the renovation. His grandmother told him flat out she wants his brother to get the house. She doesn't hold back.



At 87 one would think that living among a familiar old kitchen would be more enjoyable than a new kitchen, however nicer the new kitchen would be.


----------



## SherryF

Just in.... on realitytea.com. Jeff is now suiting Jenni .


----------



## Ladybug09

suing?


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug here's the story:

http://www.deadline.com/2012/11/flipping-out-producer-sues-assistant/


----------



## summer2815

Wow.  I am shocked.


----------



## ILuvShopping

wow..... that's kinda sad.  i wonder what made him freak out and want to sue.  he must be scared of what she might write, since he hasn't even read it yet.


----------



## cjy

I am shocked.


----------



## limom

Did Jeffrey cheat the IRS?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

she must have some embarrassing dirt on him.  funny to her, not so funny to him.

oh what money and fame can do to any relationship.


----------



## km8282

I'm not too shocked. I don't understand why Jenni would feel the need to write a book and talk about him in it, especially after signing a confidentiality agreement. 

I've met Jenni in a work environment. She is not as nice as she comes off to be (at least not on this particular day - to be fair, maybe she was just having a bad day?).  There seemed to be some very obvious tension between her and Jeff (this was around last seasons filming, though). All she did was look at her cell phone, and go outside to smoke with the ditzy blonde who was fired (Sarah I think her name was). 

I got the impression she didn't really like Jeff and was there because she had to be. They barely interacted the entire time.

Jeff was surprisingly very very friendly, and complimentary towards people working with him.


----------



## limom

km8282 said:


> I'm not too shocked. I don't understand why Jenni would feel the need to write a book and talk about him in it, especially after signing a confidentiality agreement.
> 
> I've met Jenni in a work environment. She is not as nice as she comes off to be (at least not on this particular day - to be fair, maybe she was just having a bad day?).  There seemed to be some very obvious tension between her and Jeff (this was around last seasons filming, though). All she did was look at her cell phone, and go outside to smoke with the ditzy blonde who was fired (Sarah I think her name was).
> 
> I got the impression she didn't really like Jeff and was there because she had to be. They barely interacted the entire time.
> 
> Jeff was surprisingly very very friendly, and complimentary towards people working with him.



I hope she is not trying to blackmail him by book proxy.
Was it before or after her wedding?


----------



## SherryF

I believe the topic of the book is difficult bosses....


----------



## limom

SherryF said:


> I believe the topic of the book is difficult bosses....



Well, not for nothing, weTV viewers have seen Jeffrey in action.
He is difficult but what else is new?


----------



## km8282

limom said:
			
		

> Well, not for nothing, weTV viewers have seen Jeffrey in action.
> He is difficult but what else is new?



I agree. I'm wondering if there is something else he is scared of her exposing aside from how difficult he is. Who knows. I've said it before and I'll say it again, fame & money can do really horrible things to people.  Shame.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I'm kind of on Jeff's side. It sounds like she was underhanded about the topic of the book. It's a similar situation to the ex- boyfriend (forget his name) who tried to capitalize of Jeff's name. Jeff's harsh, but he does seem like a person of high integrity.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Interesting, Jeff has them sign confidentiality agreements, but doesn't do background checks (Andrew)....  I wonder if Jenni's ex signed an agreement as well.  If not, he could write a book too!  I'd love to read it. 

He doesn't want a book, because I think it will be the truth.  On TV, we get to see the edited side of him.


----------



## chowlover2

Wow, very interesting...


----------



## Michele26

She'd probably go into detail about his hair wig/piece whatever it is.


----------



## chowlover2

Michele26 said:


> She'd probably go into detail about his hair wig/piece whatever it is.



Get out, he wears a toupee?


----------



## Michele26

chowlover2 said:


> Get out, he wears a toupee?



Looks like it to me.  Even though when he was asked he denied it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> Looks like it to me.  Even though when he was asked he denied it.



Andy Cohen tugged pretty hard on it


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> Andy Cohen tugged pretty hard on it



Yeah, I remember that.


----------



## kirsten

If I had an employee and they were writing a book about me I would be pretty pissed too.


----------



## chowlover2

kirsten said:


> If I had an employee and they were writing a book about me I would be pretty pissed too.



Yes, everything Jenni has is because of Jeff. Let's face it, she wouldn't be doing commercials, she wouldn't have written the theme for WWHL.  I'd be steamed too.


----------



## rockhollow

kirsten said:


> If I had an employee and they were writing a book about me I would be pretty pissed too.





chowlover2 said:


> Yes, everything Jenni has is because of Jeff. Let's face it, she wouldn't be doing commercials, she wouldn't have written the theme for WWHL.  I'd be steamed too.



I agree - as much as I like Jenni, yes, everything she's got is down to Jeff.
Not fair to write a kiss and tell book.

We do get a edited version of Jeff, which is easier to take.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> I agree - as much as I like Jenni, yes, everything she's got is down to Jeff.
> Not fair to write a kiss and tell book.
> 
> We do get a edited version of Jeff, which is easier to take.



Totally agree. I worked for a big Fortune 500 company and I wince and the stuff he says and gets away with. He would not last one minute working for someone else. And I love Jeff, but yes, we see a waterdowned version.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:
			
		

> Ladybug here's the story:
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2012/11/flipping-out-producer-sues-assistant/



Thanks Michelle. 

Just wow Jeff is such a jerk and I think that this is going to end up messing up his friendship with Jenny. overall.


----------



## rockhollow

chowlover2 said:


> Totally agree. I worked for a big Fortune 500 company and I wince and the stuff he says and gets away with. He would not last one minute working for someone else. And I love Jeff, but yes, we see a waterdowned version.



. Jeff lives in Jeff's world doesn't he? Not the real world. There's a reason he's had a so much staff work for him - those few (Zola and Jenni) are real beggars for punishment - it's hard to image how they've lasted.

That said, Jeff is good at what he does, and is lucky he has found a lucrative career than accepts his quirky ways.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> . Jeff lives in Jeff's world doesn't he? Not the real world. There's a reason he's had a so much staff work for him - those few (Zola and Jenni) are real beggars for punishment - it's hard to image how they've lasted.
> 
> That said, Jeff is good at what he does, and is lucky he has found a lucrative career than accepts his quirky ways.



Definitely, and let's face it, how many bosses give their employees facelifts and Mercedes?


----------



## kirsten

I'd take working for Jeff over some generic corporate boss any day. Yes he does have some big meltdowns but he also does have a soft side and he is hilarious. 

I worked for a small appraisal company at one time and it was very much like Jeff's office. We worked hard but we also joked all day long and it was one of the most fun jobs I had. Of course also stressful too and it took a certain type to work there and stomach every thing. A lot of new hires never came back after their first day. lol


----------



## guccimamma

chowlover2 said:


> *Yes, everything Jenni has is because of Jeff.* Let's face it, she wouldn't be doing commercials, she wouldn't have written the theme for WWHL.  I'd be steamed too.



tacky of her. unless, this is some kind of publicity stunt to market the book.


----------



## sds661

kirsten said:


> I think Jeff and Andrew are way more compatible than Jeff and Gage. Jeff seems to just like Gage because he is good looking (minus the nose) - a barbie bish for sure.
> 
> I think Gage is either jealous of Andrew, thinking Jeff might like him a little more than just in a friend/coworker way or Gage has some feelings about Andrew.



Yep this!  I have hated Gage since the firing of Sarah...He is a total buzz kill and is not right for Jeff at all--and I totally think Gage is jealous of anyone that seems to have a closer relationship with Jeff than him I am shocked he hasn't gone after Zoila and Jenni harder than he prob has...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jeff is a horrible friend and boss. The way he's talking to Jenni in front of Vanina is just unprofessional. 

I get that he's upset, but there is a time and place. He gets off embarrassing people.

If I was jenni, I'd quit and go enjoy my life with my new husband.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Jeff is a horrible friend and boss. The way he's talking to Jenny in front of Vanina is just unprofessional.
> 
> I get that he's upset, but there is a time and place. He gets off embarrassing people.



Yes, you are right. He needs to sit down and talk in private.


----------



## cjy

Jeff is an ***.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Jeff is a horrible friend and boss. The way he's talking to Jenni in front of Vanina is just unprofessional.
> 
> I get that he's upset, but there is a time and place. He gets off embarrassing people.
> 
> If I was jenni, I'd quit and go enjoy my life with my new husband.



Yes, she doesn't need this BS! Is he going to fire her next week?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if Jeff ever sits back and reflects on the people that leave his life. He has a revolving door of employees.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I wonder if Jeff ever sits back and reflects on the people that leave his life. He has a revolving door of employees.



I doubt it. I wonder why Zoila stays. She puts up with a lot of verbal excuse.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> I doubt it. I wonder why Zoila stays. She puts up with a lot of verbal excuse.



For real!  She takes way too much from him.


----------



## L etoile

He was a super jerk on this episode.  I'm not going to watch the show anymore and support someone that treats people that way.  Jenni brought the show to Jeff, so I don't think that she owes him everything.  I don't think he would have the show, fame, $$$, etc. without her.  I always thought he had a soft side, so I was amused by his jerky behavior.  Now, it's just tacky and lame.  It's not fun to watch the show anymore.  I'm done.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

DC-Cutie said:


> Jeff is a horrible friend and boss. The way he's talking to Jenni in front of Vanina is just unprofessional.
> 
> I get that he's upset, but there is a time and place. He gets off embarrassing people.
> 
> If I was jenni, I'd quit and go enjoy my life with my new husband.



Jenni won't leave because she is a famewh*re! I am on Jeff's side. What Jenni and her husband did was beyond tacky. He's an orthopedic surgeon, can't he pay for his own honeymoon? Jenni wants to be a star, not an anonymous doctor's wife. That's why she clings on to Jeff and takes his abuse.


----------



## chowlover2

L etoile said:
			
		

> He was a super jerk on this episode.  I'm not going to watch the show anymore and support someone that treats people that way.  Jenni brought the show to Jeff, so I don't think that she owes him everything.  I don't think he would have the show, fame, $$$, etc. without her.  I always thought he had a soft side, so I was amused by his jerky behavior.  Now, it's just tacky and lame.  It's not fun to watch the show anymore.  I'm done.



Jenni softens Jeff, or at least makes him palatable for me. Without her, he works my last nerve. In a way, he's jealous she got married and can have a life outside of JLD.


----------



## bhalpop

I was conflicted until Jeff was saying he resents that Jenni is trying to get pregnant and that would once again interfere with the business. That is borderline illegal. Disgusting that he thinks that not one of his employees should have a private life. And ITA about the confrontation in front of Vanina.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If you work for Jeff Lewis, you no  longer have a private life. It's about Jeff Lewis all day, everyday!

Ummm, did Rosie pope get some new teeth and a speech pathologist?


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Jeff sets himself up for users because he likes people who are dependent and can be bullied.


----------



## Michele26

Jenni knew Jeff wouldn't like her using a client's house that's why she didn't tell him. I agree with Jeff that it's unprofessional to do what she did. Jeanne's husband performed at Jenni's wedding for free, now Jeff feels obligated to give free consultations. 

It was sneaky what she did, and I know if one of my employee's did that I would feel betrayed too.


----------



## swags

I felt bad just watching tonights episode. Maybe Jenni was capitalizing on working for him but he goes so below the belt its hard to believe that his whole crew doesn't tell him to go f himself. He's had problems and trust issues with everyone except Vanina this season! And with Vanina its probably a matter of time. He has an issue with everyone at some point.


----------



## tannedsilk

I don't usually watch this but I happened to catch it this evening.  ITA Jeff was completely out of order having confrontations in the car and in front of the client, unprofessional to say the least.  He has a right to be upset, but his behavior was atrocious. 

Having said that she was totally wrong not mentioning it, how did she think he was going to feel when he found out?  She may as well go ahead and leave, her face is out there now - lets see if she can capitalize on it.  Her run on the show has served it's purpose.


----------



## limom

tannedsilk said:


> I don't usually watch this but I happened to catch it this evening.  ITA Jeff was completely out of order having confrontations in the car and in front of the client, unprofessional to say the least.  He has a right to be upset, but his behavior was atrocious.
> 
> Having said that she was totally wrong not mentioning it, how did she think he was going to feel when he found out?  She may as well go ahead and leave, her face is out there now - lets see if she can capitalize on it.  Her run on the show has served it's purpose.



Apparently, they made up as they are filming interior therapy right now.


----------



## tannedsilk

limom said:


> Apparently, *they made up* as they are filming interior therapy right now.



Really??  I thought I saw a few days ago that he was suing her regarding her book.........guess that didn't last long.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If its true that they've started filming:

(A) Jenni is putting her bad acting skills to use and all of this is for the storyline
(B). She's just fulfilling her contract
(C)  She likes being treated like crap by Jeff


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> If its true that they've started filming:
> 
> (A) Jenni is putting her bad acting skills to use and all of this is for the storyline
> (B). She's just fulfilling her contract
> (C)  She likes being treated like crap by Jeff



Guaranteed 100%
it came out of Andi Cohen's mouth.
Weird.


----------



## Swanky

I heard him also say they're filming now and the book has not been released.
He also said this probably just goes to show how dysfunctional they BOTH are.



Michele26 said:


> Jenni knew Jeff wouldn't like her using a client's house that's why she didn't tell him. I agree with Jeff that it's unprofessional to do what she did. Jeanne's husband performed at Jenni's wedding for free, now Jeff feels obligated to give free consultations.
> 
> It was sneaky what she did, and I know if one of my employee's did that I would feel betrayed too.



I agree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This issue with Jeff and jenni, should be reason enough for him to FINALLY start keeping business, business and personal, personal. 

When you have your office in your home and everything revolves around it, you open up yourself to former employees writing books, going to the tabloids, etc. even if confidentiality agreements are signed, there are ways around it.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> This issue with Jeff and jenni, should be reason enough for him to FINALLY start keeping business, business and personal, personal.
> 
> When you have your office in your home and everything revolves around it, you open up yourself to former employees writing books, going to the tabloids, etc. even if confidentiality agreements are signed, there are ways around it.



If you mean everything revolve around YOU and YOUR business,
I agree 100%


----------



## km8282

limom said:
			
		

> If you mean everything revolve around YOU and YOUR business,
> I agree 100%



I agree with DC-Cutie's post, but not sure I understand this. It is Jeff's business. It should revolve around him. If any of his employees don't like that, they are free to leave.

When I go to my job, my time there revolves around my work, and the person I'm working for/with. I don't think I'd last too long if I went to work feeling as though things don't revolve around my boss and his business.


----------



## Aimee3

kirsten said:


> If I had an employee and they were writing a book about me I would be pretty pissed too.



Especially after the person signed a confidentiality agreement!  
I don't know how long Jenni has been working for Jeff, but I think it's for several years.  Thus, if she's writing a book about "difficult bosses" it's obvious who she is writing about even if she doesn't name him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I believe that when you work for someone the work should revolve around the work, not the personal side. Unless you're a personal assistant or something like that, where its expected to be involved in the personal aspects of your boss' life. 

Jeff having his business in his home, automatically brings the personal side into the business.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I believe that when you work for someone the work should revolve around the work, not the personal side. Unless you're a personal assistant or something like that, where its expected to be involved in the personal aspects of your boss' life.
> 
> Jeff having his business in his home, automatically brings the personal side into the business.



Yes, no boundaries...
It is almost as if Jeff is a jealous father to Jenny, meaning he does not want his child to surpass his success.
Weird, weird, weird.


----------



## km8282

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I believe that when you work for someone the work should revolve around the work, not the personal side. Unless you're a personal assistant or something like that, where its expected to be involved in the personal aspects of your boss' life.
> 
> Jeff having his business in his home, automatically brings the personal side into the business.



Is Jenni still his assistant? I thought she was. I can't recall... The term "executive assistant" is ringing a bell, but I think that's probably different than a personal assistant and what you mean 

What I find so weird about him having his business in his home - is its right smack in the middle of his home and confined to a room, basement, or separate space. 

I think if you work for a larger, more normal company you would revolve yourself around the work. But Jeff's business is about Jeff. Jeff's client relationships, Jeff's creative talents, Jeff's projects, Jeff's decisions. If Jeff decided to stop working, the company couldn't go on unlike many other more normal work/boss situations.  
Jeff of course takes it to an extreme by dragging his personal life into it. I think he thrives on the drama. 

I think if Jenni values their friendship, she should just stop working with him. She can find another job. I hope her motivation to stay isn't just to be on TV, thought I wouldn't be totally surprised.


----------



## km8282

limom said:
			
		

> Yes, no boundaries...
> It is almost as if Jeff is a jealous father to Jenny, meaning he does not want his child to surpass his success.
> Weird, weird, weird.



LOL - yes, the way he was behaving last night - that is a perfect analogy. It was very strange. He was relentless. I would have been upset too if I were him. But would never have taken it to that level.


----------



## DC-Cutie

km8282 said:


> Is Jenni still his assistant? I thought she was. I can't recall... The term "executive assistant" is ringing a bell, but I think that's probably different than a personal assistant and what you mean
> 
> What I find so weird about him having his business in his home - is its right smack in the middle of his home and confined to a room, basement, or separate space.
> 
> I think if you work for a larger, more normal company you would revolve yourself around the work. But Jeff's business is about Jeff. Jeff's client relationships, Jeff's creative talents, Jeff's projects, Jeff's decisions. If Jeff decided to stop working, the company couldn't go on unlike many other more normal work/boss situations.
> Jeff of course takes it to an extreme by dragging his personal life into it. I think he thrives on the drama.
> 
> I think if Jenni values their friendship, she should just stop working with him. She can find another job. I hope her motivation to stay isn't just to be on TV, thought I wouldn't be totally surprised.



Jennie's role has evolved, she's now the HR Director .  Seriously, I have no idea what her title is these days. 

Surprisingly, Vanina seems to stay under the radar. Although, you could tell she was really uncomfortable placing that call the jenni.


----------



## km8282

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Jennie's role has evolved, she's now the HR Director .  Seriously, I have no idea what her title is these days.
> 
> Surprisingly, Vanina seems to stay under the radar. Although, you could tell she was really uncomfortable placing that call the jenni.



If Vanina is smart, she should continue to stay that way! She could learn a lot from Jeff, both creatively and exactly how not to behave in her next job.


----------



## Swanky

Well, there's 2 different issues being discussed, or more.
1} she signed a confidentiality agreement - period
2} she does take advantage of _his_ clients - not cool
3} his office is always in one of his homes - nothing to do w/ #1 & 2

Jenny has been w/ him a LOOOONG time.  She knows him and how he is.  She could've left years ago and chose not to.  She wants a career in the entertainment industry, so she obviously doesn't care.


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well, there's 2 different issues being discussed, or more.
> 1} she signed a confidentiality agreement - period
> 2} she does take advantage of _his_ clients - not cool
> 3} his office is always in one of his homes - nothing to do w/ #1 & 2
> 
> Jenny has been w/ him a LOOOONG time.  She knows him and how he is.  She could've left years ago and chose not to.  She wants a career in the entertainment industry, so she obviously doesn't care.



I agree.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well, there's 2 different issues being discussed, or more.
> 1} she signed a confidentiality agreement - period
> 2} she does take advantage of _his_ clients - not cool
> 3} his office is always in one of his homes - nothing to do w/ #1 & 2
> 
> Jenny has been w/ him a LOOOONG time.  She knows him and how he is.  She could've left years ago and chose not to.  She wants a career in the entertainment industry, so she obviously doesn't care.



2}The thing is that Jenni is friend with the client as well or is she simply opportunistic?
1}if she reveals some trade or personal secrets in her book, Jeff has ground to stop the book from being published.


----------



## Swanky

2} both are not professional. . . 

These are HIS clients, that she may become "friends" with, or be opportunistic with.

If I were her employer I'd have a major issue w/ this.  but not in front of Vanina 
Although, if it's in front of cameras anyway I guess in front of Vanina isn't all that big a deal {?}
Jenny knew he'd be mad, it's why she didn't tell him.  Uncool.

My DH is actually legit friends w/ the guitarist in Styx, oddly enough.  We'd never have him play at our wedding or party, and we're actually friends, not a business relationship!


----------



## limom

^^
Some people were not taught manners,
But some friends can be pushy with their offering and sometimes, it is best to agree.
A honeymoon at someone's house is not my idee of a Honeymoon, no matter how luxurious the house is.


----------



## Swanky

Mine either.   lol
I don't think Tommy Shaw was pushy about playing at her wedding, I've met him and based on what we've seen of him and Jeannie on TV it's not his style.


----------



## katlun

bhalpop said:


> I was conflicted until Jeff was saying he resents that Jenni is trying to get pregnant and that would once again interfere with the business. That is borderline illegal. Disgusting that he thinks that not one of his employees should have a private life. And ITA about the confrontation in front of Vanina.



It's like Jenni has moved on, married and wants a child, and Jeff can't handle it

I don't agree with what she did, she should have known better but Jeff should have went to her first instead of talking about it to everyone but her and then to talk to her in private


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Frankly I don't see Jenni's marriage lasting. She will have to choose between her husband and Bravo & Jeff. Jenni and Jeff are trapped in some bizarre, non- sexual abusive relationship.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Cadine said:


> Frankly I don't see Jenni's marriage lasting. She will have to choose between her husband and Bravo & Jeff. Jenni and Jeff are trapped in some bizarre, non- sexual abusive relationship.



Reminds me of Will and Grace. But, in a sick and twisted way.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Reminds me of Will and Grace. But, in a sick and twisted way.



Omg, yes!


----------



## ILuvShopping

let's not forget that jenni DID leave at one point. although she stayed on part time. then she came back full time


----------



## zippie

How old is she?  She looks like she's pushing 50, a little old to be talking about kids.


----------



## ILuvShopping

zippie said:


> How old is she?  She looks like she's pushing 50, a little old to be talking about kids.



late 30s i think


----------



## zippie

ILuvShopping said:


> late 30s i think



Yikes..


----------



## Swanky

I was guessing early 40's.  Lots of women have babies then.


----------



## Michele26

Right now they're filming the other show they have on Bravo so I'm guessing things must be better now.

I think Jenni paid for that wedding too, doesn't her doctor husband have any money?


----------



## Jenny Cadine

DC-Cutie said:


> Reminds me of Will and Grace. But, in a sick and twisted way.



Exactly!


----------



## km8282

Michele26 said:
			
		

> Right now they're filming the other show they have on Bravo so I'm guessing things must be better now.
> ?



Unless, this whole book fiasco happened during shooting and we will get to see what went down when Interior Therapy airs.


----------



## Michele26

I was surprised Interior Therapy got a second season.


----------



## SherryF

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I was guessing early 40's.  Lots of women have babies then.



I agree.


----------



## kirsten

I think she is 42.


----------



## ILuvShopping

it's not easy finding her age.... her birthday isn't even on IMDB. 

the only link i could find said 39 so it could be a few years old. 
i'd put her at late 30's, early 40's.


----------



## chowlover2

kirsten said:


> I think she is 42.



I hope she froze her eggs! Over 35 is coinsidered a geriatric pregnancy. You are most fertil up to age 30. By 40, 80% of your eggs are gone and it's very difficult to get pregnant. You can get pregnant over 40, but generally need help.


----------



## kirsten

Actually she is 39. Just found this http://www.mylife.com/c-2056239083


----------



## SherryF

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I hope she froze her eggs! Over 35 is coinsidered a geriatric pregnancy. You are most fertil up to age 30. By 40, 80% of your eggs are gone and it's very difficult to get pregnant. You can get pregnant over 40, but generally need help.



I hope her wishes to become true.


----------



## kirsten

She is fit, activr and seems to be in good health for her age so I wouldn't be shocked or anything if she did become pregnant. She has the money now (from the show & her new rich husband) to get help if needed be as well.


----------



## SherryF

kirsten said:
			
		

> She is fit, activr and seems to be in good health for her age so I wouldn't be shocked or anything if she did become pregnant. She has the money now (from the show & her new rich husband) to get help if needed be as well.



Yes, but your eggs age regardless of your health.


----------



## ILuvShopping

if the promos made it seem like they were crying cause jenni was leaving but it's really going to be monkey passing away.... i am going to BAWL!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Monkey doesn't look sick enough to be put down. A raw diet can do wonders for a chronically sick animal. How old was monkey? Poor thing.


----------



## Ladybug09

ILuvShopping said:


> if the promos made it seem like they were crying cause jenni was leaving but it's really going to be monkey passing away.... i am going to BAWL!



bawling my eyes out!!!!! it's so hard to put a furbaby down, but when you know they're in pain, you have to do what's best for them...


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I hate cats and I'm crying watching this.


----------



## Ladybug09

what was wrong with Monkey??


----------



## ILuvShopping

i bawled just like when i had to make that decision for my own cat a little over a year ago. man it sucks so bad.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Ladybug09 said:


> what was wrong with Monkey??



the vet said something about his thyroid.... and he needed steroids.... then he had a seizure... and his body was getting all sorts of sores....

poor kitty


----------



## Ladybug09

ILuvShopping said:


> the vet said something about his thyroid.... and he needed steroids.... then he had a seizure... and his body was getting all sorts of sores....
> 
> poor kitty



I caught that part...just didn't know if they had stated a clear disease, etc...


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> what was wrong with Monkey??



He said he had hyperthyroidism, but that is treatable in cats with either medication or a simple operation. He also said he had lumps and had a seizure that morning. I'm guessing he had cancer, but if that's true why wasn't he being treated? It's really not clear what he was dying from. When a cat stops eating their organs break down and they have to be put down.

I love cats, (all animals really) and I was crying like a baby.


----------



## catherineybanez

Hate cats but I cried like a little baby. Reminded me of my Cleo I had to put down a few months ago after 15 amazing years with her. It truly is losing your best friend/ child. Wouldn't wish that upon anyone.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> He said he had hyperthyroidism, but that is treatable in cats with either medication or a simple operation. He also said he had lumps and had a seizure that morning. I'm guessing he had cancer, but if that's true why wasn't he being treated? It's really not clear what he was dying from. When a cat stops eating their organs break down and they have to be put down.
> 
> I love cats, (all animals really) and I was crying like a baby.



Thanks, when I heard bumps I was thinking Cancer....they always say when animals stop eating that is definitely not a good sign

they said Jeff will be on WWHL this week, so I would love to hear what he has to say. I doubt it was just only the Thyroid, cause like you said, if it's easily treatable, he has more than enough money for treatment and would have probably done it.


----------



## sweeten

I thought I was the only one bawling, its the first time I'm content with the season finale of a bravo show. I'm happy they placed emphasis on what really matters in life.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i have no doubt that jeff had tried to treat whatever it was that was wrong with monkey.
jenni said she had no idea it was going on... jeff said he had tried many things and they weren't working.

and now i can say that i saw the other cat! a quick flash of stewie.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

sweeten said:


> I thought I was the only one bawling, its the first time I'm content with the season finale of a bravo show. I'm happy they placed emphasis on what really matters in life.



Very true. Bravo should learn from this that screaming, yelling, and drama don't make for the best finales.


----------



## limom

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Very true. Bravo should learn from this that screaming, yelling, and drama don't make for the best finales.



They are selling Interior Therapy not Interior Warrior.


----------



## cjy

I missed last  night and I am now kinda glad I did. It will be better for me to prepare and know what is coming because I can not handle losing fur babies. My baby ( beagle in my avater) was limping last night and I was really fussing over him so if I had seen this I would not have slept last night. He is fine this morning thank GOD. I have no doubt jeff did everything he could. he really loves his pets. Also Monkey was sick before and the vet did that surgery that was not needed and Jeff was so upset that he allowed it, but did it because he thought it was needed. I felt then Monkey did not have much time left. So sad, pets are such a blessing and I love mine with every fiber in my body.


----------



## chowlover2

sweeten said:


> I thought I was the only one bawling, its the first time I'm content with the season finale of a bravo show. I'm happy they placed emphasis on what really matters in life.


----------



## Bagbug

It was very sad.  I was touched to see how hard Zoila and Gage took it.  Monkey was sick, he was eating 3 cans of Tuna and dry food, but loosing weight.  I loved that they showed a flash back of when they could not find Monkey and he was inside a cabinet with bottles of water in front of him.  Just kicking back.  ohhhhh Monkey! Rest in Peace Monkey.  See you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Lanier

:cry:  I loved when Jeff said that Monkey helped him learn to be less selfish.


----------



## Michele26

Bagbug said:


> It was very sad.  I was touched to see how hard Zoila and Gage took it.  Monkey was sick,* he was eating 3 cans of Tuna and dry **food, but loosing weight.*  I loved that they showed a flash back of when they could not find Monkey and he was inside a cabinet with bottles of water in front of him.  Just kicking back.  ohhhhh Monkey! Rest in Peace Monkey.  See you at the Rainbow Bridge.



When a cat's appetite is voracious and is losing weight, the first thing the vet thinks of is hyperthyroidism. A simple blood test would confirm that. Whatever was wrong with Monkey I'm sure if Jeff could have saved him he would have. It's especially hard to lose an animal when you've had them since they were babies. 

Jeff really has a big heart. His mother died when he was pretty young and that must have had an affect on his life.


----------



## zippie

AWW, MONKEY rest in peace


----------



## swags

The finale was a tear jerker and you could tell they all loved Monkey. Very sad.

I was glad the Jenny/Jeff feud was put to (temporary at least) rest.

I was cracking up at Jeff's brother Todd when the pyschic and "light" witch was blessing the house. His expressions were priceless.


----------



## chowlover2

swags said:


> The finale was a tear jerker and you could tell they all loved Monkey. Very sad.
> 
> I was glad the Jenny/Jeff feud was put to (temporary at least) rest.
> 
> I was cracking up at Jeff's brother Todd when the pyschic and "light" witch was blessing the house. His expressions were priceless.



Yes,it was enough of this new age mumbo jumbo.


----------



## FreshLilies

Omg... I'm such a crazy cat lady. Monkey had me balling. RIP


----------



## sweeten

^^  right!? And I have a rescue pup, never owned a cat and there I was shedding tears. Never thought I would say it but thank heavens for that obnoxious "shahs of sunset" commercial it made me cringe n I stopped crying.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i thanked god for jeff's inappropriate humor.... for when gage asked if he wanted jenni to drive and he without skipping a beat said "no...have you seen her drive? i'm a better driver under emotional duress"  it got me to crack a smile through my tears.


----------



## chowlover2

I even liked Gage this episode, I always think of him as "Barbie "- LOL! I really wish they would stay at Gramercy, I could see them having a family there. And I'm glad Jeff & Jenni are ok and Jeff gets past Cabogate. It was the wrong thing to do, and I don't get why she did it. Orthopedic surgeons are money pits these days.


----------



## swags

chowlover2 said:


> I even liked Gage this episode, I always think of him as "Barbie "- LOL! I really wish they would stay at Gramercy, I could see them having a family there. And I'm glad Jeff & Jenni are ok and Jeff gets past Cabogate. It was the wrong thing to do, and I don't get why she did it. Orthopedic surgeons are money pits these days.



I did like Gage more at the end. But earlier in the episode, when he was saying they could have a baby at Gramercy, I'm thinking, why do you need to live there to have a baby? People have babies in apartments, townhomes and condos Gage. The first season he was on, I thought he was more of a legitimate business/design partner. This season it seems he's Jeffs kept man and he has to wait until Jeff's ready.


----------



## chowlover2

swags said:
			
		

> I did like Gage more at the end. But earlier in the episode, when he was saying they could have a baby at Gramercy, I'm thinking, why do you need to live there to have a baby? People have babies in apartments, townhomes and condos Gage. The first season he was on, I thought he was more of a legitimate business/design partner. This season it seems he's Jeffs kept man and he has to wait until Jeff's ready.



I think Gramercy has more room than any of the other homes they have lived in, plus it appears to be one floor. More child friendly. I also like Jeff's design there better than anywhere else. Only thing I hate is all those steps in the front...


----------



## swags

chowlover2 said:


> I think Gramercy has more room than any of the other homes they have lived in, plus it appears to be one floor. More child friendly. I also like Jeff's design there better than anywhere else. Only thing I hate is all those steps in the front...



The house is stunning. I did think poor Zoila when I saw her climbing the steps.


----------



## 4LeafClover

Love Jeff, Jenni, and Zoila! Must catch up with the latest episodes.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww jeff just posted this on his facebook:


----------



## limom

ILuvShopping said:


> awww jeff just posted this on his facebook:



He was my favorite character. RIP Monkey.


----------



## Bagbug

chowlover2 said:


> I even liked Gage this episode, I always think of him as "Barbie "- LOL! I really wish they would stay at Gramercy, I could see them having a family there. And I'm glad Jeff & Jenni are ok and Jeff gets past Cabogate. It was the wrong thing to do, and I don't get why she did it. Orthopedic surgeons are money pits these days.



How funny!!! Me too.  I liked Gage he seemed to be the most emotional.  I wanted to take back the bad things I said about him, for just a little bit.  RIP Monkey.  I cried when Jeff said in Monkey's ear "I love you"


----------



## chowlover2

Monkey was such a cutie, I hope he's playing his heart out at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Icanmakeroom

I am so excited. Love this show!


----------



## gracekelly

I'm waiting for Jenny to announce she is having a baby and Jeff takes over the planning of the baby's room.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

ILuvShopping said:


> if the promos made it seem like they were crying cause jenni was leaving but it's really going to be monkey passing away.... i am going to BAWL!



I didn't think Zoila and Gage would cry about Jenni-- not so much!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Jenny Cadine said:


> I didn't think Zoila and Gage would cry about Jenni-- not so much!



zoila would - she likes jenni.  but good point about gage. i guess i didn't see it as them crying about jenni... but crying for jeff because he felt so bad about having to fire her. 

at least that's the way they made it seem. 

i would much prefer them crying over jenni than having to see jeff put his cat to sleep


----------



## junqueprincess

I really like this show, but they are out of control with the teaser editing. They really created fake controversy that never happened over and over. It was too much!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I finally watched the last episode. When I saw that Dr. Sophy guy, I realized right then and there its all FAKE!!  He was Taylor's "doctor" on RH of Bev Hills.


----------



## pink1

^Yep!  I fast forwarded through that part!


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> I finally watched the last episode. When I saw that *Dr. Sophy guy*, I realized right then and there its all FAKE!!  He was Taylor's "doctor" on RH of Bev Hills.



Never mind...I just googled Sophy's name.


----------



## chowlover2

Jeff is going to be on Watch What Happens Live this Tue night.


----------



## SherryF

chowlover2 said:


> Jeff is going to be on Watch What Happens Live this Tue night.



Yay!


----------



## ILuvShopping

jeff discussed the lawsuit on WWHL last night. he said it made him sad but that he thought they could get through it. he didn't think anything could break the bond that him and jenni have.   It felt really nice and sincere.  they are currently filming every day with each other.

he also talked about andrew, andy asked why he gave him a second chance.  jeff went on to say how he really liked andrew.. bla bla bla... but then said that andrew is no longer working for him. he ended up firing him a couple weeks ago lol
something about he was under the other girl that worked there (name starts with a "V") and because she was 10 years younger than andrew, andrew had an issue with it and i guess it was the 'last straw' for jeff.

and anyone else that watched last night... did jeff's voice seem lower than it does on the show??


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> jeff discussed the lawsuit on WWHL last night. he said it made him sad but that he thought they could get through it. he didn't think anything could break the bond that him and jenni have.   It felt really nice and sincere.  they are currently filming every day with each other.
> 
> he also talked about andrew, andy asked why he gave him a second chance.  jeff went on to say how he really liked andrew.. bla bla bla... but then said that andrew is no longer working for him. he ended up firing him a couple weeks ago lol
> something about he was under the other girl that worked there (name starts with a "V") and because she was 10 years younger than andrew, andrew had an issue with it and i guess it was the 'last straw' for jeff.
> 
> and anyone else that watched last night... did jeff's voice seem lower than it does on the show??



I watched, didn't notice that about his voice. Was happy when he spoke about his relationship with Jenni, and I get that he doesn't want things from his clients in the book. I would be protective of them as well.


----------



## Michele26

A few years ago Jeff was on WWHL, & Andy questioned him about his toupee; Jeff swore up & down it was his hair. Jenni also chimed in and swore Jeff didn't wear a toupee. Andy mentioned it again last night, but this time Jeff didn't deny it.

I didn't notice anything different about Jeff's voice.


----------



## limom

Team Jeffrey here.
Good for him for outing Andy Cohen. (he is a middle aged whore and vicious)
Love, love Jeff 's candidness but watch out if you cross him.


----------



## Michele26

limom said:


> Team Jeffrey here.
> Good for him for outing *Andy Cohen. (he is a middle aged whore and vicious)*
> Love, love Jeff 's candidness but watch out if you cross him.



 So true..


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> So true..



yep, he loves those 'young boys/guys' who he brings on to bartend....he better be careful that he doesn't end up in a Kevin Clash/Tickle Me Elmo scandal.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> yep, he loves those 'young boys/guys' who he brings on to bartend....he better be careful that he doesn't end up in a Kevin Clash/Tickle Me Elmo scandal.



Oops there it is...


----------



## mundodabolsa

Michele26 said:


> A few years ago Jeff was on WWHL, & Andy questioned him about his toupee; Jeff swore up & down it was his hair. Jenni also chimed in and swore Jeff didn't wear a toupee. Andy mentioned it again last night, * but this time Jeff didn't deny it.*



he did actually.  he didn't the first time when they were going tit for tat over hairdos but then later when andy said jeff is scared jenni's book will reveal something about his lips and wig, jeff had a little hissy fit saying he's sick of andy teasing him for that when he doesn't wear one and that it's all andy's fault that "jeff lewis wig" comes up so easily on google.


----------



## Michele26

mundodabolsa said:


> he did actually.  he didn't the first time when they were going tit for tat over hairdos but then later when andy said jeff is scared jenni's book will reveal something about his lips and wig, jeff had a little hissy fit saying he's sick of andy teasing him for that when he doesn't wear one and that it's all andy's fault that "jeff lewis wig" comes up so easily on google.



Are you saying Jeff denied it? I'm confused.


----------



## limom

mundodabolsa said:


> he did actually.  he didn't the first time when they were going tit for tat over hairdos but then later when andy said jeff is scared jenni's book will reveal something about his lips and wig, jeff had a little hissy fit saying he's sick of andy teasing him for that when he doesn't wear one and that it's all andy's fault that "jeff lewis wig" comes up so easily on google.



Well, Jeff had just poked Andy about his mid life crisis hair do
It was tit for tat.
However, AC acted like a little b with both guests.
Why being so mean?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Michele26 said:


> Are you saying Jeff denied it? I'm confused.



lol, yes, the second time they discussed it jeff emphatically insisted that he does *not *wear a toupee.


----------



## limom

mundodabolsa said:


> lol, yes, the second time they discussed it jeff emphatically insisted that he does *not *wear a toupee.



Do you think that he wears a toupee?


----------



## redney

Jeff has been honest about having bad lip implants before so that shouldn't be of concern to him.

Interesting about his hair. Toupee or not toupee, that is the question.


----------



## limom

redney said:


> Jeff has been honest about having bad lip implants before so that shouldn't be of concern to him.
> 
> Interesting about his hair. Toupee or not toupee, that is the question.



That and mid life crisis seemed to be the topic last night...


----------



## Michele26

limom said:


> Do you think that he wears a toupee?



Absolutely that's a toupee.


----------



## limom

Michele26 said:


> Absolutely that's a toupee.



Aw, so vain yet so vulnerable.


----------



## Michele26

When you watch Flipping Out you can really tell it's a toupee, but last night his hair looked great you really couldn't tell.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i must be oblivious... i had no idea it wasn't his real hair!


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> i must be oblivious... i had no idea it wasn't his real hair!



Me either!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i just thought he was blessed with awesome hair lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

is it a toupee or hair plugs??


----------



## Michele26

Look at his hairline when you watch Flipping Out. Especially the temples of his hairline, it really shows there. It's a toupee.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Poor Jeff. First that awful lip implant, now a toupee. I mean, who the fcuk is still wearing toupees?


----------



## km8282

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Poor Jeff. First that awful lip implant, now a toupee. I mean, who the fcuk is still wearing toupees?



I know, right! Can't he get just get hair plugs?


----------



## chowlover2

OMG! Carmen Electra was on WWHL tonight. Zoila was her maid when she was married to Dennis Rodman! She had nothing but nice things to say about her, and how she sees her around town wearing Louboutins and driving the Mercedes.


----------



## catherineybanez

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> OMG! Carmen Electra was on WWHL tonight. Zoila was her maid when she was married to Dennis Rodman! She had nothing but nice things to say about her, and how she sees her around town wearing Louboutins and driving the Mercedes.



I LOVE Zoila. She's hilarious.


----------



## chowlover2

catherineybanez said:


> I LOVE Zoila. She's hilarious.



She's the main reason I watch!


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> Poor Jeff. First that awful lip implant, now a toupee. I mean, who the fcuk is still wearing toupees?



If its a lip implant I wonder if he can remove it? he would look alot better without it

Jennifer Stanos had her lip implant removed, looks soooooo much better


----------



## Michele26

When he was on WWHL Lisa Rinna was with him. I know it was reported that she had her lips deflated (don't know how they were inflated) but, her lips looked as huge as ever. Anyone else notice?


----------



## chowlover2

Michele26 said:
			
		

> When he was on WWHL Lisa Rinna was with him. I know it was reported that she had her lips deflated (don't know how they were inflated) but, her lips looked as huge as ever. Anyone else notice?



I noticed, I actually saw her show where she had the surgery to remove silicone. When I saw her the other night it was like WTF happened. I swear they have ballooned up in the last 18 months.


----------



## Michele26

chowlover2 said:


> I noticed, I actually saw her show where she had the surgery to remove silicone. When I saw her the other night it was like WTF happened. I swear they have ballooned up in the last 18 months.



You think she had them inflated again maybe with some other kind of filler?


----------



## chowlover2

Michele26 said:
			
		

> You think she had them inflated again maybe with some other kind of filler?



It looks that way, why would you do that? She had problems with them healing too. I would let them be...


----------



## catherineybanez

Did you all see The Kiss Off on WWHL last night haha


----------



## chowlover2

catherineybanez said:
			
		

> Did you all see The Kiss Off on WWHL last night haha



Yes, it was too funny. I think Carmen Electra could almost make Andy jump the fence to the straight side, her and Denise Richards.


----------



## Michele26

Love this show & Jeff Lewis...it starts tonight at 10 p.m. - EST


----------



## PJ86

I'm watching.  Just love these people.


----------



## PJ86

I didn't like Gage at first, but he is chilling out to me.

Loved his comment "thanks David, sorry they are harassing you."


----------



## lulilu

Love this show too.  Love Jeff.  He is such a softy.  I was bawling because I watched last seasons finale just before the premier.


----------



## PJ86

lulilu said:


> Love this show too.  Love Jeff.  He is such a softy.  I was bawling because I watched last seasons finale just before the premier.



Me too lulilu,  I had my 16 year old dog (my Max) next to me.   Tearing up, and just petting Max. RIP Monkey.  

Jeff is a big ole softy.  Love when we see that side, but also laugh my *** off when he gets sarcastic.


----------



## katlun

Mmmm, I think she did go too big, she looks chunky now where as before she seemed so skinny


----------



## katlun

PJ86 said:


> Me too lulilu,  I had my 16 year old dog (my Max) next to me.   Tearing up, and just petting Max. RIP Monkey.
> 
> Jeff is a big ole softy.  Love when we see that side, but also laugh my *** off when he gets sarcastic.



Love the comments about what happen to lupe


----------



## swags

Does anyone know if he sold Gramercy Place? I love when he is house hunting. I prefer it to the remodels although I do enjoy seeing his reveals.


----------



## livethelake

swags said:


> Does anyone know if he sold Gramercy Place? I love when he is house hunting. I prefer it to the remodels although I do enjoy seeing his reveals.



I am fairly certain it did not sell and was taken off the market last October


----------



## swags

So if anyone is watching this season, Jeff posted on facebook today that Living Spaces fired him. I am surprised because I had not heard of this catalogue/store until it was on Jeffs show.


----------



## Michele26

swags said:


> So if anyone is watching this season, Jeff posted on facebook today that Living Spaces fired him. I am surprised because I had not heard of this magazine until it was on Jeffs show.



Living Spaces is the name of a furniture store having locations in California & Arizona. Lewis was hired for their catalogue. It's not a magazine.


----------



## SouthTampa

swags said:


> So if anyone is watching this season, Jeff posted on facebook today that Living Spaces fired him. I am surprised because I had not heard of this catalogue/store until it was on Jeffs show.


I agree.   Who had heard of them before Flipping Out.    He is so talented.   Cannot believe that was a smart decision.


----------



## bag-princess

Yes they were talking about it on FB yesterday! 
Jeff's fine - he does not need them anyway! It's their loss.


----------



## dooneybaby

Michele26 said:


> Living Spaces is the name of a furniture store having locations in California & Arizona. Lewis was hired for their catalogue. It's not a magazine.


Oh, I thought they were talking about Living Spaces the magazine. I have a few issues. 

http://www.livingspacesmagazine.com/


----------



## tomz_grl

I'm really surprised he was fired. 
I love this show though!


----------



## coconutsboston

dooneybaby said:


> Oh, I thought they were talking about Living Spaces the magazine. I have a few issues.
> 
> http://www.livingspacesmagazine.com/


That's what I thought they meant as well.


----------



## barbie444

I love Jeff Lewis if I ever move back to Cali and win the lottery I want flip houses with him.


----------



## dooneybaby

barbie444 said:


> I love Jeff Lewis if I ever move back to Cali and win the lottery I want flip houses with him.


I watched "Flipping Out" from the beginning, but I find myself watching it less and less. I used to find Jeff's personality hysterical, in addition to the fact that he's a very talented designer. But now I'm just in a place where I find him exhausting. Go figure.


----------



## swags

I know George Eads bachelor decor was a bit much but I did not love what Jeff did with the place. It  was like he had to go overboard opposite. I thought it looked a little too clinical. I agree with not wanting tchotchkes all over but I thought it lacked warmth.

Also thought they were rather mean spirited to the assistant that didnt get it.  Gage is always smirking when the assistants mess up but would Gage be there if he wasn't Jeffs partner?


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I know George Eads bachelor decor was a bit much but I did not love what Jeff did with the place. It  was like he had to go overboard opposite. I thought it looked a little too clinical. I agree with not wanting tchotchkes all over but I thought it lacked warmth.
> 
> Also thought they were rather mean spirited to the assistant that didnt get it.  Gage is always smirking when the assistants mess up *but would Gage be there if he wasn't Jeffs partner?*




gone i hope!!!  i despise him with a passion!  he loves to sit and watch people and then smirk when jeff is telling them what he thinks! he is nothing but a little *****!! (sorrry!)  but even so - vanina needs to put on her big girl panties and deal with it!!  that is how jeff is - if he did not love her he would not have paid for her breast implants that she wanted so badly!! did she think she was so differerent from all the others and would not have jeff's wrath?   hardly!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> gone i hope!!!  i despise him with a passion!  he loves to sit and watch people and then smirk when jeff is telling them what he thinks! he is nothing but a little *****!! (sorrry!)  but even so - vanina needs to put on her big girl panties and deal with it!!  that is how jeff is - if he did not love her he would not have paid for her breast implants that she wanted so badly!! did she think she was so differerent from all the others and would not have jeff's wrath?   hardly!



It seems most people are disposable in Jeff's world. Everyone would like to think that they aren't but only Jenny and Zoila remain from the beginning. Even his realtor is different this season. What happened to his sister in law Carrie?  I thought they could have explained it.


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> I know George Eads bachelor decor was a bit much but I did not love what Jeff did with the place. It  was like he had to go overboard opposite. I thought it looked a little too clinical. I agree with not wanting tchotchkes all over but I thought it lacked warmth.
> 
> Also thought they were rather mean spirited to the assistant that didnt get it.  Gage is always smirking when the assistants mess up but would Gage be there if he wasn't Jeffs partner?



I agree with all of this.


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> It seems most people are disposable in Jeff's world. Everyone would like to think that they aren't but only Jenny and Zoila remain from the beginning. Even his realtor is different this season. What happened to his sister in law Carrie?  I thought they could have explained it.


He was quite mean to Zoila about 2 seasons ago, and just plain mean to Jenny during her engagement and wedding....but he KNOWS they are the only ones who tolerate him. I think he looks at Zoila as a surrogate Mom.

Gage is a punk (In the weak sense)...he would never leave Jeff unless a better fish came along.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> He was quite mean to Zoila about 2 seasons ago, and just plain mean to Jenny during her engagement and wedding....but he KNOWS they are the only ones who tolerate him. I think he looks at Zoila as a surrogate Mom.
> 
> *Gage is a punk (In the weak sense)...he would never leave Jeff unless a better fish came along*.






THIS!!!  i see him clearly,too   i hate that jeff is obviously in it for the long haul with him since they are planning a baby - but he is the same as these younger women with older rich guys!  it's all about what they can get out of it.  i can see him using this child to try and get a bigger piece of the pie since he had been campaigning for one for a long time before jeff agreed to it.


----------



## lulilu

I guess I am the only one who likes Gage.  I think he cares about Jeff and understands him.


----------



## Swanky

I don't love Gage, but I think they're each others yin and yang.


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> gone i hope!!!  i despise him with a passion!  he loves to sit and watch people and then smirk when jeff is telling them what he thinks! he is nothing but a little *****!! (sorrry!)  but even so - vanina needs to put on her big girl panties and deal with it!!  that is how jeff is - if he did not love her he would not have paid for her breast implants that she wanted so badly!! did she think she was so differerent from all the others and would not have jeff's wrath?   hardly!


I didn't know Jeff bought her implants!  I hate Gage's smirk; I actually thought it was a nervous tick until I started seeing it mentioned here.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> I didn't know Jeff bought her implants!  I hate Gage's smirk; I actually thought it was a nervous tick until I started seeing it mentioned here.





yes he did.  i forget what season it was but her boyfriend broke up with her and she was soooo upset about it.  i forget why but she thought that getting new and bigger boobies would help her and of course she could not afford it.  after jeff saw her moping around and near tears he finally got it out of her and yes offered to pay for the surgery.  now of course i am not saying that gives him the right to be mean to her but she knows like everyone else how jeff is with the people he loves.  




and no - gage's smirk is a almost as bad as the jokers!  it should be painted on his face.


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> I guess I am the only one who likes Gage.  I think he cares about Jeff and understands him.



+1.  I think they are perfect for each other.  I'm a huge Gage fan.
(Iwish they would get married.......call me old fashioned  )


----------



## coconutsboston

I LOVE Zoila's "anger" towards Gage. The banter is so hilarious. I just love her!


----------



## coconutsboston

Ok I posted that before I realized how upset Zoila really is about Gage. That's sad.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> Ok I posted that before I realized how upset Zoila really is about Gage. That's sad.





i didn't watch last night's season finale - will catch it onDemand this morning - but yes she does not like him at all!  and i can undertstand why because i despise him.  i hate how he sits behind that monitor watching what is going on and he has ONE BY ONE managed to get rid of people that he knows jeff likes and i guess considers them a threat to him.  i hope zoila stands her ground and does not let him push her out of jeff's life.  he thinks once he gets that child with jeff that he will be set for life and jeff won't get rid of him! or if he does then he will be able to grab a piece of Jeff Lewis Designs for himself.  he is so easy to see just as foul as any woman in that position would be.


----------



## Swanky

Oh!!!  Anyone else notice at the end interview when talking about the surrogacy Jeff said he has "all THEIR birthdays planned out"!!??
Lewis twins!?


----------



## zippie

I don't think Gage is a jerk.  Zoila is an employee that is very lucky, she drives a BMW, has designer bags, lives in a nice house, etc.  Not many "maids" are appreciated like she is and they certainly don't live like her.  She is jealous of Gage and flipping him off was way out of line, I would have fired her assss.


----------



## barbie444

Zoila isn't just a maid she has been with Jeff for years at this point she is family and not just "the help". She is fiercely loyal to Jeff and Jeff knows that. They have a mother and son relationship at this point. Zoila even took care of his grandmother on her days off a couple of seasons ago. Also Jeff is wealthy why not give her a comfortable life, the car she drives is mainly used to run Jeff's errands anyway. When you have someone you trust and is loyal to you they aren't replaceable. I always say i have two mothers my actual mom who I love and R who was my nanny growing up. She took care of my grandmother until she passed, me up until I was 14 years old, she took care of my mom after her divorce, and now she take care of my uncle and one day I hope she take care of my kids. She isn't just the help she is family and we love her dearly. She tells us hard truth and she complains about my uncle all the time to my mother who pays her salary. We were the ones who bought her a house, we would NEVER fire her and she could could cuss us and flip the bird all she wanted. Some people are irreplaceable and are really family


zippie said:


> I don't think Gage is a jerk.  Zoila is an employee that is very lucky, she drives a BMW, has designer bags, lives in a nice house, etc.  Not many "maids" are appreciated like she is and they certainly don't live like her.  She is jealous of Gage and flipping him off was way out of line, I would have fired her assss.


----------



## barbie444

By the way I am wondering what's going to happen to Megan and Brian's house now that they are splitting. hopefully we see next season


----------



## tomz_grl

barbie444 said:


> By the way I am wondering what's going to happen to Megan and Brian's house now that they are splitting. hopefully we see next season



I was hoping Jeff bought it as a flip.


----------



## bag-princess

barbie444 said:


> *Zoila isn't just a maid she has been with Jeff for years at this point she is family and not just "the help". She is fiercely loyal to Jeff and Jeff knows that.* They have a mother and son relationship at this point. Zoila even took care of his grandmother on her days off a couple of seasons ago. Also Jeff is wealthy why not give her a comfortable life, the car she drives is mainly used to run Jeff's errands anyway. When you have someone you trust and is loyal to you they aren't replaceable. I always say i have two mothers my actual mom who I love and R who was my nanny growing up. She took care of my grandmother until she passed, me up until I was 14 years old, she took care of my mom after her divorce, and now she take care of my uncle and one day I hope she take care of my kids. She isn't just the help she is family and we love her dearly. She tells us hard truth and she complains about my uncle all the time to my mother who pays her salary. We were the ones who bought her a house, we would NEVER fire her and she could could cuss us and flip the bird all she wanted. Some people are irreplaceable and are really family






THIS exactly!!!  anyone that watches the show more than once would know this.  yea she has all that because JEFF wants her to have nice things!  he is not the kind of person that tells you how he feels but shows you. how any other employers would pay for their "maids" plastic surgery out of their own pockets? he knew how much she wanted it!   he has said it,too that she is NOT just an employee. and gage knows this which is why he is trying so hard to make it uncomfortable for her so that she quits!  he has systematically gotten rid of everyone that he does not like - but jeff does - and zoila is the last one on the list.


----------



## zippie

I have watched the show from the beginning, she is still his employee.  Our housekeeper has been with us 17 years and we care about her and treat her well, she deserves it.  Zoila has been allowed to get away with her foul mouth and attitude because of the show and Jeff allowing it.  She has gotten too big for her britches and if Gage and Jeff marry she will be his employee too.  Ignoring his page, flipping him off, calling him ***** is not funny and hopefully she really doesn't do this when the cameras are off.  What would be said if Gage was calling her *****, illegal or worse?  Being like "family" is not an excuse to act like a spoiled jealous brat.


----------



## bag-princess

zippie said:


> I have watched the show from the beginning, she is still his employee.  Our housekeeper has been with us 17 years and we care about her and treat her well, she deserves it.  Zoila has been allowed to get away with her foul mouth and attitude because of the show and Jeff allowing it.  She has gotten too big for her britches and if Gage and Jeff marry she will be his employee too.  Ignoring his page, flipping him off, calling him ***** is not funny and hopefully she really doesn't do this when the cameras are off.  What would be said if Gage was calling her *****, illegal or worse?  *Being like "family" is not an excuse to act like a spoiled jealous brat*.





this needs to be stamped on gage's forehead. and as far a "like family" goes - gage would be in that same boat.   he is not married to jeff.  he does not have a child with jeff yet.  all he does is sleep with him which he thinks gives him more of an advantage.  it's not working out that way for him at all.   and jeff allowing her to say what she wants to gage speaks volumes.  and gage knows that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zippie said:


> I have watched the show from the beginning, she is still his employee.  Our housekeeper has been with us 17 years and we care about her and treat her well, she deserves it.  Zoila has been allowed to get away with her foul mouth and attitude because of the show and Jeff allowing it.  She has gotten too big for her britches and if Gage and Jeff marry she will be his employee too.  Ignoring his page, flipping him off, calling him ***** is not funny and hopefully she really doesn't do this when the cameras are off.  What would be said if Gage was calling her *****, illegal or worse?  Being like "family" is not an excuse to act like a spoiled jealous brat.



on previous seasons, Jeff threatened to send her back to Mexico - that was very offputting to me.

But she and Jeff have a relationship that only they can have.  Her relationship with Gage is hilarious to me, because she don't give a damn!  If Jeff allows it, that's the way things will be.  Jeff isn't exactly the poster child for model employers.


----------



## zippie

I agree, Jeff is not a model employer or boyfriend and has allowed all of this to happen.


----------



## barbie444

I have also seen Zoila says multiple times that she works for Jeff and not Gage and I honestly think that if it came down to it Jeff would chose Zoila over Gage. Gage doesn't really bother me too much though. 


bag-princess said:


> this needs to be stamped on gage's forehead. and as far a "like family" goes - gage would be in that same boat.   he is not married to jeff.  he does not have a child with jeff yet.  all he does is sleep with him which he thinks gives him more of an advantage.  it's not working out that way for him at all.   and jeff allowing her to say what she wants to gage speaks volumes.  and gage knows that.


----------



## bag-princess

barbie444 said:


> I have also seen Zoila says multiple times that she works for Jeff and not Gage and *I honestly think that if it came down to it Jeff would chose Zoila over Gage.* Gage doesn't really bother me too much though.





i have said that many times!  i would bet big money on it,too without a worry.
he bothers me greatly!  LOL


----------



## lulilu

I hope Zoila and Gage settled their differences at the end of the last episode.  I don't think Gage dislikes Zoila at all.  I am glad she and Jeff talked things over.  He clearly loves her.

Jeff has a hard time showing he cares for someone.  His gifts are evidence of that.


----------



## swags

I always laugh at the Zoila- Gage banter but I felt bad for her when it took a turn. Its clear that Gage is the kept boyfriend. He looked at Jeff when the surrogate asked about marriage. It looks like marriage is 100% up to Jeff. I can see why it would be hard to respect Gage.


----------



## coconutsboston

barbie444 said:


> By the way I am wondering what's going to happen to Megan and Brian's house now that they are splitting. hopefully we see next season


I thought this as well!


----------



## L etoile

I don't really like Gage, but I feel for him with the Zoila situation.


----------



## DrDior

Let's keep it real: if Jeff Lewis and the rest of the cast were "model" anything this should would be off the air 3 episodes in.

I don't watch reality TV to watch model citizens ... I watch it because I find dysfunction - but only that I don't have to personally deal with - highly entertaining. Oh, and because I like nice stuff.


----------



## na294

bag-princess said:


> this needs to be stamped on gage's forehead. and as far a "like family" goes - gage would be in that same boat.   he is not married to jeff.  he does not have a child with jeff yet.  all he does is sleep with him which he thinks gives him more of an advantage.  it's not working out that way for him at all.   and jeff allowing her to say what she wants to gage speaks volumes.  and gage knows that.



This

I think most of the time Gage and Zoila get along her issue seems to be that sometimes he takes this arrogant authoritative tone with her that she does not appreciate. She's worked with Jeff for 25+ years so when he does it she knows its not coming from a bad place but Gage being so young and acting like he knows it all probably irks her too.


----------



## lulilu

DrDior said:


> Let's keep it real: if Jeff Lewis and the rest of the cast were "model" anything this should would be off the air 3 episodes in.
> 
> I don't watch reality TV to watch model citizens ... I watch it because I find dysfunction - but only that I don't have to personally deal with - highly entertaining. Oh, and because I like nice stuff.


----------



## bag-princess

na294 said:


> This
> 
> I think most of the time Gage and Zoila get along her issue seems to be that sometimes he takes this arrogant authoritative tone with her that she does not appreciate. She's worked with Jeff for 25+ years* so when he does it she knows its not coming from a bad place* but Gage being so young and acting like he knows it all probably irks her too.





i disagree.  his attitude is "you work for jeff so that means you work for me" and that is the tone he uses with her.  yea he always acts like he knows it all and is running things because he is sleeping with jeff.  it don't work like that honey!


----------



## Swanky

Gage can be smug but I think it's his personality more than his attitude.... I've never seen him be as mean to Zoila as she is to him. He doesn't go on toddler tirades calling her names. I love Soila, she's hilarious! But I wince every time she starts calling him names, he'd never get away with doing that to her. The public would fry him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I didn't realize Jeff and Gage have been together 6+ years.  seems like just a few.

I for one couldn't work for Jeff.  Could you imagine having to sit in the SAME office or even worse, be the person that shares the same desk with him, day in and day out???  I'd rip my eyes out - LOL


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Gage can be smug but I think it's his personality more than his attitude....



What is the difference?



DC-Cutie said:


> I for one couldn't work for Jeff.  Could you imagine having to sit in the SAME office or even worse, be the person that shares the same desk with him, day in and day out???  I'd rip my eyes out - LOL



Me neither. And lunch together every day? Too much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vanilla Bean said:


> Me neither. And lunch together every day? Too much.



way too much.  I think the first few seasons it seemed like they only ate salads from pollo loco - every damn day!  Jeff must keep the house really cold, because poor Vanina is always wearing some hefty looking coat with a hood attached


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't realize Jeff and Gage have been together 6+ years.  seems like just a few.
> 
> *I for one couldn't work for Jeff.  Could you imagine having to sit in the SAME office or even worse, be the person that shares the same desk with him, day in and day out???  I'd rip my eyes out - LOL*





i would LOVE it!!!  my brother is jeff's twin!!!  he is exactly like jeff when it comes to the way he views things and people.  only a few people can handle being around him and i am one of them - the other is my mother.  she had never heard of the show so i told her she had to see it!   she said he was so much like my brother she could not believe what she was seeing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> i would LOVE it!!!  my brother is jeff's twin!!!  he is exactly like jeff when it comes to the way he views things and people.  only a few people can handle being around him and i am one of them - the other is my mother.  she had never heard of the show so i told her she had to see it!   she said he was so much like my brother she could not believe what she was seeing.



after a while, it gets old... Besides, everybody needs their work space

I also think it's weird to give your staff member a boob job (Vanina).  Something else I've often wondered, if Jeff employees people of color (aside from Zoila.  not that he has too, just curious)


----------



## dr.pepper

I do not understand how his business hasn't grown substantially? Hasn't he been on TV since the first Housewives Franchise or even Queer Eye?! 

I feel like it's been ages but he has the same setup and size of staff as 5+ years ago.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dr.pepper said:


> I do not understand how his business hasn't grown substantially? Hasn't he been on TV since the first Housewives Franchise or even Queer Eye?!
> 
> I feel like it's been ages but he has the same setup and size of staff as 5+ years ago.



I think he likes to keep the staff small and no office space to keep overhead low.  It has grown, he has a paint line


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't realize Jeff and Gage have been together 6+ years.  seems like just a few.
> 
> *I for one couldn't work for Jeff. * Could you imagine having to sit in the SAME office or even worse, be the person that shares the same desk with him, day in and day out???  I'd rip my eyes out - LOL



I couldn't. Heck, when I'm on a job interview and they say you need to have a thick skin to work there I want to stop the interview and leave.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> after a while, it gets old... Besides, everybody needs their work space
> 
> I also think it's weird to give your staff member a boob job (Vanina).  Something else I've often wondered, if Jeff employees people of color (aside from Zoila.  not that he has too, just curious)





i don't think it was weird at all! she was moping around crying about how depressed she was after breaking up with her boyfriend - i forget how he boobies factored into it but jeff only wanted her to be happy.   it was no worse than we he paid for zoila's plastic surgery that she so desperately wanted to feel better about herself.  

i am not even about to get into "people of color" argument because it doesn't matter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> i don't think it was weird at all! she was moping around crying about how depressed she was after breaking up with her boyfriend - i forget how he boobies factored into it but jeff only wanted her to be happy.   it was no worse than we he paid for zoila's plastic surgery that she so desperately wanted to feel better about herself.
> 
> i am not even about to get into "people of color" argument because it doesn't matter.



it wasn't an argument, just a 'question'


----------



## barbie444

I would love to work for Jeff, I would love to work for anyone who would pay for my plastic surgery.


----------



## na294

barbie444 said:


> I would love to work for Jeff, I would love to work for anyone who would pay for my plastic surgery.



LOL

I think I could manage working for Jeff.  I see demanding high pressure bosses as a challenge and much prefer someone like him to a boss who does not make their wishes clear.  But I would have a hard time spending ALL day with my coworkers.  I kind of need a lunch break to myself sometimes!


----------



## Swanky

I think they're out more than sitting in the office - remember the editing. . .  probably a lot of funny issues come up in the office which is why they seem to be there a lot.


----------



## redney

Anyone watching the new season? I finished the first episode and 2 more to go on my DVR.


----------



## swags

redney said:


> Anyone watching the new season? I finished the first episode and 2 more to go on my DVR.


Yes! I'm an episode behind but I always enjoy Jeffrey.


----------



## chowlover2

I am! Can't wait to see Jeff with a baby!


----------



## andral5

Oh yeah! Never miss an episode. And usually watch them at rerun


----------



## Ladybug09

Yeah.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sooo, does anyone know if the spoiler that Bravo has been showing is Jeff and Gage having twins?!


----------



## guccimamma

scope of work!  that contractor should have never let his wife interfere during a client meeting.


----------



## cjy

coconutsboston said:


> Sooo, does anyone know if the spoiler that Bravo has been showing is Jeff and Gage having twins?!



Sure seems like it!!! I will be waiting with baited breath to find out.


----------



## swags

In early seasons when Jeff had a business partner, I always enjoyed the scenes of Jeff and that guys daughter. I remember him saying "bad baby" with the little girls doll.


----------



## chowlover2

I just saw the commercial, looks like twins!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'd be willing to bet at least $100 that Jeff will have a paternity test after the baby is born just to make sure it's his baby. He must be sure!


----------



## Graw

guccimamma said:


> scope of work!  that contractor should have never let his wife interfere during a client meeting.


   I agree and I like Frank.  He has great chemistry with the group.  His wife needs to back off or Jeff (Gage in Jeffs ear) will cut him off. 
I love this show!  Its real.


----------



## coconutsboston

Jeff & Kim Zolciak on WWHL tonight was the most awkward pairing I have ever witnessed. Jeff's face when Andy started the dance party and Brielle (Kim's daughter) threw herself at him was utterly priceless!


----------



## mundodabolsa

When Vanina is in a scene all I can pay attention to are her tragic eyebrows.  Why, why, why.


----------



## bag-princess

mundodabolsa said:


> When Vanina is in a scene all I can pay attention to are her tragic eyebrows.  Why, why, why.





i just don't understand her!   she is always so frumpy!  jeff gifted her with that boob job after that guy dumped her and she was soooooo upset and i thought she was going to break out of that shell!   of course she doesn't have to be like that idiot girl that was always looking in the mirror doing her makeup but it will take a little more than some titties!


----------



## Graw

She needs an iv infusion of confidence.  Its ok to go through a break up, but don't allow it to run your life.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> She needs an iv infusion of confidence.  Its ok to go through a break up, but don't allow it to run your life.



that is what the new breasties was supposed to do for her - boost her confidence!!  i forget what it was - either he said something about them or something like that - but she cried to jeff about her lack of and he told her he would pay for the surgery to make her happy!   that is the only thing that has changed about her!


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> that is what the new breasties was supposed to do for her - boost her confidence!!  i forget what it was - either he said something about them or something like that - but she cried to jeff about her lack of and he told her he would pay for the surgery to make her happy!   that is the only thing that has changed about her!


Maybe we need to tweet Jeff to encourage him to sign her up for confidence classes.


----------



## chowlover2

Jeff and Gage welcomed a baby girl, Munroe Christine Lewis via surrogate this week!


----------



## bag-princess

saw the news first thing this morning with a pic!!!  i can't wait to see more of Jeff with his baby girl!


----------



## coconutsboston

So sweet! I'm glad she's finally here. I can't wait to watch Jeff & Gage as daddies!


----------



## twin-fun

How wonderful and exciting for them! Congratulations on the new arrival.


----------



## livethelake

chowlover2 said:


> Jeff and Gage welcomed a baby girl, Munroe Christine Lewis via surrogate this week!



I was hoping her name would include a reference to Gage.  IE Munroe Christine Edward Lewis.  (I know this baby is not genetically part Gage but she is "their" daughter, even though Jeff and Gage are not married)


----------



## bag-princess

i just want to go on record as saying i despise gage with the heat of 1000 +1 suns! 

not that it matters but i just like to say it whenever i can.    now that he has finally gotten what he has been begging and making threats for the last few years i hope he does not continue to act like the petulant man-child.   that is all.


----------



## livethelake

It's so interesting how different people see things.  I really like Gage.  He's grown on me.  I like Jeff and Gage together.


----------



## bag-princess

livethelake said:


> It's so interesting how different people see things.  I really like Gage.  He's grown on me.  I like Jeff and Gage together.




oh yea- i see gage clearly!     he is no different from a woman that acts the same way.  he makes my red flag wave.

he did all he could and finally got zola out of the way. that was the first step.  he could not stand the relationship that jeff had with her - i honestly believe he was jealous.  then he kept on about wanting a baby and making threat/hints about leaving and he has now gotten that.  i really hope jeff does not marry him.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> oh yea- i see gage clearly!     he is no different from a woman that acts the same way.  he makes my red flag wave.
> 
> he did all he could and finally got zola out of the way. that was the first step.  he could not stand the relationship that jeff had with her - i honestly believe he was jealous.  then he kept on about wanting a baby and making threat/hints about leaving and he has now gotten that.  i really hope jeff does not marry him.


Based on their interactions, this baby is Jeffs....he will allow Gage to be involved, but ultimately the final decisions will be Jeff. I do think that the bond with he and Zoila is very strong, and she will be back....Also, he will never 'marry' Gage.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Based on their interactions, this baby is Jeffs....he will allow Gage to be involved, but ultimately the final decisions will be Jeff. I do think that the bond with he and Zoila is very strong, and she will be back....*Also, he will never 'marry' Gage*.




i believe that too!!  i just don't see it happening. and  i know that zoila is supposed to work - what one day a week??? - but i think jeff really wants her involved more with his daughter.


----------



## lulilu

Jeff said this baby was conceived using his sperm, which was less strong because of his age (or whatever) than Gage's.  It sounded as if they planned another baby using Gage's sperm.


----------



## limom

Munroe?
Any pics?


----------



## guccimamma

not a fan of the 1st name.  unless it is a family name.


----------



## livethelake

limom said:


> Munroe?
> Any pics?


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> Jeff said this baby was conceived using his sperm, which was less strong because of his age (or whatever) than Gage's. * It sounded as if they planned another baby using Gage's sperm*.




i will believe it when i see it.  of course i am sure gage will be pushing for it to happen soon than later - if that is indeed the case - because that will give him a bio child too that he can bargain with.  yea - i don't trust him at all.


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> i will believe it when i see it.  of course i am sure gage will be pushing for it to happen soon than later - if that is indeed the case - because that will give him a bio child too that he can bargain with.  yea - i don't trust him at all.


bag-princess I am right there with you. Gage is a whiny child who pushed Zoila out. Jeff can do much better.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> bag-princess I am right there with you. Gage is a whiny child who pushed Zoila out. Jeff can do much better.




he has always made my red flag wave!!  there is just something about him i don't like - and the whining is just for starters!  when something is going on there at the house he is always hanging back watching and waiting and listening.  he caused trouble for more than just zoila. like with andrew - yes he did get on my nerves i admit  - but jeff loved having him around to laugh at and gage knew it.  which meant that he had to go.


----------



## LaAgradecida

bag-princess said:


> i will believe it when i see it.  of course i am sure gage will be pushing for it to happen soon than later - if that is indeed the case - because that will give him a bio child too that he can bargain with.  yea - i don't trust him at all.



Okay, Zoila.

That's enough out of you!!!![emoji12]


----------



## bag-princess

LaAgradecida said:


> Okay, Zoila.
> 
> That's enough out of you!!!![emoji12]


----------



## Vanilla Bean

guccimamma said:


> not a fan of the 1st name.  unless it is a family name.


It's Monroe not Munroe.


----------



## susieserb

If I didn't know Jeff was gay and I tuned into the show with him and Jenny bantering in the car, I would swear that they were some old married couple.


----------



## lulilu

I like Gage.  He knows he is straight man to Jeff's comedy -- so what?  I doubt two people with strong personalities like Jeff could get along together.  I think he and Zoila long ago buried their issues.  He was the one crying when she moved out and scolded Jeff for getting her the cheap model Uber.  And Gage was the one more emotionally involved in the whole baby process.


----------



## lulilu

Has anyone been watching the new season?  Last night they showed the baby's birth.  Gage's face during the birth was priceless.  And it was so sweet watching them hold her for the first time.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yes, it was very touching even with the usual bratty Jeff voiceover.


----------



## rockhollow

I had to laugh so much at the faces that both  Jeff and Gage were making as the baby came out.
And it was nice to see a bit of emotion coming from Jeff - although it was hard to tell with his botoxed face.

I have never cared much for Gage, but in some ways feel a bit sorry for him. Jeff is so totally in charge of everything, it must be hard for Gage to have no security  - I could see Jeff casting him off at any time.
I didn't like the crack Jeff makes in the preview for next week, when Gage was complaining about doing all the feedings for the baby.

And I have no doubt that the baby would be from Jeff - he's way to into himself to raise a child that wasn't biologically his.


----------



## rockhollow

I had to laugh so much at the faces that both  Jeff and Gage were making as the baby came out.
And it was nice to see a bit of emotion coming from Jeff - although it was hard to tell with his botoxed face.

I have never cared much for Gage, but in some ways feel a bit sorry for him. Jeff is so totally in charge of everything, it must be hard for Gage to have no security  - I could see Jeff casting him off at any time.
I didn't like the crack Jeff makes in the preview for next week, when Gage was complaining about doing all the feedings for the baby.

And I have no doubt that the baby would be from Jeff - he's way to into himself to raise a child that wasn't biologically his.


----------



## bag-princess

I despise Gage! He is such a whiny little b@tch and I hated how he went out of his was trying to get rid of Zoila which he finally managed to do! He was so jealous of Jeff's relationship with her!


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> I had to laugh so much at the faces that both  Jeff and Gage were making as the baby came out.
> And it was nice to see a bit of emotion coming from Jeff - although it was hard to tell with his botoxed face.
> 
> I have never cared much for Gage, but in some ways feel a bit sorry for him. Jeff is so totally in charge of everything, it must be hard for Gage to have no security  - I could see Jeff casting him off at any time.
> I didn't like the crack Jeff makes in the preview for next week, when Gage was complaining about doing all the feedings for the baby.
> 
> And I have no doubt that the baby would be from Jeff - he's way to into himself to raise a child that wasn't biologically his.




I hope he does get rid of him - the sooner the better! I don't see them lasting long!


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> I hope he does get rid of him - the sooner the better! I don't see them lasting long!


 
I agree, Gage is way to sly and calculating. He pouts and sulks when he doesn't get his way. I'm surprised Jeff has put up  with it so long.
That said, I'm sure being Jeff's partner is no picnic either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> I despise Gage! He is such a whiny little b@tch and I hated how he went out of his was trying to get rid of Zoila which he finally managed to do! He was so jealous of Jeff's relationship with her!


Zoila is still there.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> I agree, Gage is way to sly and calculating. He pouts and sulks when he doesn't get his way. I'm surprised Jeff has put up  with it so long.
> That said, I'm sure being Jeff's partner is no picnic either.




He is VERY calculating! He would sit at his desk watching and listening to everyone with that look on his face - the look of someone who is going to use the info against you later!
 And I know it isn't easy being Jeff's partner! He is exactly like my brother! [emoji3] I told my mom she had to watch this show to see how Jeff is . And she said it was amazing- if she closed her eyes and listened to the things he said she would swear my brother had taken over his body!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Zoila is still there.



She is there only part-time now. I saw an article with Jeff yesterday and he was of course asked about her. He said she isn't there every day like she used to be because she retired.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Call me crazy, but watching Vanina in the talking heads, I couldn't help but think... I would have gotten my teeth fixed instead of new boobs from Jeff (which I still find creepy as hell).


----------



## bag-princess

Jeff did it out of love for her!  she was a damn mess after some guy broke up with her and i can't remember if he made some kind of comment about her breasts or if she just thought that was the problem but she was moaning and crying about it so he offered to pay for the surgery she wanted.  he reminds me of how my late brother-in-law was.  if he loved you he would do anything in the world for you. but if he did not - you would have been smart to cross the street if you saw him coming!


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's strange even after all these years of working together, Jenny still looks scared of him...


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> it's strange even after all these years of working together, Jenny still looks scared of him...




ITA! and also uncomfortable by some of the things he says! He doesn't shock or surprise me at all anymore and I have been watching for years but she's known him much longer. You would think she's used to it but she has gotten her panties in knots before too and left!


----------



## Ladybug09

So happy for Jenny that she found happiness and had another baby.


----------



## lulilu

Ladybug09 said:


> So happy for Jenny that she found happiness and had another baby.



When they showed Jenny getting the ultrasound and hearing the baby's heartbeat, it was so touching!  I had tears too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is it me or does Jeff seem to treat the baby like another project?  I have NEVER seen such a weird father/child relationship.  Like he couldn't function when the nanny called out.  I won't even touch on him and Gage...  when he told Gage to basically go stay somewhere else for the night, I was like WTF???


----------



## lulilu

I thought Jeff was suggesting that Gage go out for the evening?  Could be wrong.  I was astonished at how mean he was to Gage in the car, especially his statement that he pays for everything and Gage doesn't contribute financially.  Does Gage get paid or work for free?  And Gage's confessional where he said he never confronts Jeff for any of his horrible behavior.  I am surprised his head doesn't explode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> I thought Jeff was suggesting that Gage go out for the evening?  Could be wrong.  I was astonished at how mean he was to Gage in the car, especially his statement that he pays for everything and Gage doesn't contribute financially.  Does Gage get paid or work for free?  And Gage's confessional where he said he never confronts Jeff for any of his horrible behavior.  I am surprised his head doesn't explode.


the relationship is extremely strange.  Gage did just sit there, like they all do and take Jeff's crap.  Gage is the business manager, so he must be doing something for the business.
I still think it would be healthy, professionally and personally, for the company to have a dedicated office space away from the home.  Everybody crammed into that one space, no office, eating lunch together all the time - it;s just too much.  But Jeff is a control freak, so it makes sense.  It's just not healthy.
I did LOVE the email the guy sent with his review on Jeff Lewis.  That made me giggle so hard.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Is it me or does Jeff seem to treat the baby like another project?  I have NEVER seen such a weird father/child relationship.  Like he couldn't function when the nanny called out.  I won't even touch on him and Gage...  when he told Gage to basically go stay somewhere else for the night, I was like WTF???



She was an infant at that time and a lot of men have trouble relating to a baby! She's almost a year now isn't she?? And from the posts/pics he does of him with her online you can see how he adores her!  We only see a very small amount of time in their lives on the show! 

As for Gage - the day he gets rid of him will thrill me!  I despise him and beady eyes always watching!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> She was an infant at that time and a lot of men have trouble relating to a baby! She's almost a year now isn't she?? And from the posts/pics he does of him with her online you can see how he adores her!  We only see a very small amount of time in their lives on the show!
> 
> As for Gage - the day he gets rid of him will thrill me!  I despise him and beady eyes always watching!


Beady eyes


----------



## floatinglili

The culture in theUS with acceptance of people using and paying women to grow and birth babies for money is mind boggling from my outside view. Is this where motherhood is going, truly?
It seems a common and accepted choice amongst US celebrities. I cannot belief the risks and potential lifelong issues caused by physical motherhood are just been bought and paid for like that, although of course this has been the case in the US for some years now.
Off topic I suppose.
If Gage wanted the baby, and pushed for the baby, how can he simply be pushed out of the child's life? How can this be playing out on international tv?
It seems for the sake of the child that a little (a lot) of patience and kindness is required right now. Raising young children is very hard work. To raise the idea of break up within months of the receipt of a commissioned child ... what the h*ll are these people thinking???
At this stage nothing to do but to wish them a heartfelt 'all the best with it'.


----------



## DC-Cutie

floatinglili said:


> The culture in theUS with acceptance of people using and paying women to grow and birth babies for money is mind boggling from my outside view. Is this where motherhood is going, truly?
> It seems a common and accepted choice amongst US celebrities. I cannot belief the risks and potential lifelong issues caused by physical motherhood are just been bought and paid for like that, although of course this has been the case in the US for some years now.
> Off topic I suppose.
> If Gage wanted the baby, and pushed for the baby, how can he simply be pushed out of the child's life? How can this be playing out on international tv?
> It seems for the sake of the child that a little (a lot) of patience and kindness is required right now. Raising young children is very hard work. To raise the idea of break up within months of the receipt of a commissioned child ... what the h*ll are these people thinking???
> At this stage nothing to do but to wish them a heartfelt 'all the best with it'.


you do realize that surrogacy is just going on in the US.  I mean for Gage and Jeff, how else would you expect them to have a baby?  just curious.  lol


----------



## floatinglili

^^ yes of course it is happening around the world. This couple has chosen to make their private lives fodder for international tv so it is perfectly appropriate for me to discuss it.
You ask what their other options are and of course until very recently infertile couples considered adoption. 
An Australian couple left their Down syndrome baby with their surrogate mother in Thailand a few years ago, it made big waves in Australia and the laws were changed in Thailand as a result. I do not understand the ethics of surrogacy if in fact there are any or many, beyond the feel good of 'helping people' and 'making money'. As a mother myself though I cannot imagine going through any of it for money, nor could I go through the invasive medical procedures to donate my eggs to make a child I have no legal claim or responsibility for. 
It's difficult to have no opinion because children and also 'surrogate' young women. But I am off topic and wading into political waters so perhaps best for me to keep my feelings to myself. I wish the family all the best.


----------



## swags

Are Gage and Jeff married?


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Are Gage and Jeff married?




Thank gawd NO!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, I forgot they were not married.   I reallly like Gage.   Very few people could put up with Jeff's nonsense.   I don't think Gage was seriously thinking of a breakup.


----------



## beekmanhill

Once I saw Leah Black this week, I had to FF.  Could not stand her shrieking on RH of Miami.   Why did they add her to the cast?   Did she move to LA?  I thought she was the queen of Miami society in her own mind.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Once I saw Leah Black this week, I had to FF.  Could not stand her shrieking on RH of Miami.   Why did they add her to the cast?   Did she move to LA?  I thought she was the queen of Miami society in her own mind.


she's always had homes in LA.  I just remember her talking about it while on RH Miami.

I would love to have been a fly on the wall during Gage and Jeff's Valentine's day dinner!  My gosh.  I know opposites attract, but I wonder what these two are really like when the cameras aren't rolling.


----------



## bisbee

I really can't understand why anyone would be pushing for the breakup of Jeff and Gage when they have so recently become parents.  Neither one is God's gift...they are both very difficult...but I hope they can work things out and stay together.


----------



## swags

bisbee said:


> I really can't understand why anyone would be pushing for the breakup of Jeff and Gage when they have so recently become parents.  Neither one is God's gift...they are both very difficult...but I hope they can work things out and stay together.


I hope they work it out too. And though Gage has his issues, Jeff really needs to quit throwing it in his face that he makes the money. I also think its nice that Gage wants to be so involved in the care for the baby and not leave it all to the nanny during work hours. I get that work time is work time, but they do work from home.


----------



## beekmanhill

Its not as if Gage is out shopping all day with Jeff's money.  He looked so tired last week.   I'm sure Gage could do quite well on his own.  I think they will stay together, but I hope for Gage's sake, they have some sort of legal agreement re the baby in the event of a breakup.


----------



## lulilu

Jeff may own the business but Gage has been there working for over 6 years or so, right?  I bet Jeff doesn't pay him much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Its not as if Gage is out shopping all day with Jeff's money.  He looked so tired last week.   I'm sure Gage could do quite well on his own.  I think they will stay together, but I hope for Gage's sake, they have some sort of legal agreement re the baby in the event of a breakup.


Does the baby have Jeff or Gage's DNA?  If they break up, I could see it being really really messy


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> Jeff may own the business but Gage has been there working for over 6 years or so, right?  I bet Jeff doesn't pay him much.


you know there have been times I got curious about their salaries.  Jenny has been there since day one, I hope she gets paid well from Jeff, aside from being on the show.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> Does the baby have Jeff or Gage's DNA?  If they break up, I could see it being really really messy


I don't think they've disclosed that.


----------



## DiorT

I think Monroe is genetically Jeff's.  I think I recall an episode where he said it was b/c he was older then Gage and next child would be Gage's.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like the name Monroe


----------



## Swanky

I think jeffs point was good. They had an agreement, Gage wanted to keep working so they hired a nanny. While the nanny is on the clock, Gage is not doing his job, he's micromanaging nannys job. Jeff said if Gage wants to stay at home then please tell him so they can hire help at office.
I think Jeff is surprisingly generous with pay, he'd said Vanina is VERY well paid which was part of his shock she was so ready to quit. 
He seems generous to me.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> I don't think they've disclosed that.



Yes they did - she is Jeff's.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> I think jeffs point was good. They had an agreement, Gage wanted to keep working so they hired a nanny. While the nanny is on the clock, Gage is not doing his job, he's micromanaging nannys job. Jeff said if Gage wants to stay at home then please tell him so they can hire help at office.
> I think Jeff is surprisingly generous with pay, he'd said Vanina is VERY well paid which was part of his shock she was so ready to quit.
> He seems generous to me.



And ITA with that! If a nanny is being paid then let her do her job! He wanted to keep working but keeps running up and down the stairs before she gets a chance to. And I agree about them being paid well! They may complain about working with his temper but nobody's ever said that they work for crumbs!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky said:


> I think jeffs point was good. They had an agreement, Gage wanted to keep working so they hired a nanny. While the nanny is on the clock, Gage is not doing his job, he's micromanaging nannys job. Jeff said if Gage wants to stay at home then please tell him so they can hire help at office.
> I think Jeff is surprisingly generous with pay, he'd said Vanina is VERY well paid which was part of his shock she was so ready to quit.
> He seems generous to me.


but we don't (or at least I don't) know what every generous is.  Also VERY generous is a moot issue, if your day to day work life is draining the life out of you, you're frustrated, sad and hate your boss.  LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> And I agree about them being paid well! They may complain about working with his temper but nobody's ever said that they work for crumbs!



what's well paid?  I mean, because they say they don't work for crumbs doesn't really mean much, right?  It means they just haven't said how much they get paid.


----------



## livethelake

DiorT said:


> I think Monroe is genetically Jeff's.  I think I recall an episode where he said it was b/c he was older then Gage and next child would be Gage's.


Yup, you're correct!


----------



## Swanky

Well if it's poor pay they always have the option of leaving lol


----------



## coutureinatl

DiorT said:


> I think Monroe is genetically Jeff's.  I think I recall an episode where he said it was b/c he was older then Gage and next child would be Gage's.


I seem to remember Jeff saying that too. Not sure if it was on the show or on Watch What Happens Live

edit: I see that others confirmed this


----------



## beekmanhill

coutureinatl said:


> I seem to remember Jeff saying that too. Not sure if it was on the show or on Watch What Happens Live
> 
> edit: I see that others confirmed this



Didn't know that.  Guess I saw it and forgot it.  
Jeff has lost many employees over the course of the show.  He is not easy to work with.   Remember how short his tenure was with that furniture co?


----------



## lucywife

bag-princess said:


> Yes they did - she is Jeff's.


 and she looks just like him.


----------



## bag-princess

lucywife said:


> and she looks just like him.




she is his mini me!!


----------



## Aimee3

I wonder if their baby has colic?  Her screams sound to me as if she's in pain, not the usual I want attention or am wet cry.  She's adorable.


----------



## bag-princess

Aimee3 said:


> I wonder if their baby has colic?  Her screams sound to me as if she's in pain, not the usual I want attention or am wet cry.  She's adorable.



She did. They mentioned it last week.


----------



## Aimee3

Thanks bag -princess. I missed that.  My daughter had colic usually from 6 pm to 5 am every night.  I was up all night with her sitting in the rocking chair trying to get her some comfort.


----------



## bag-princess

Aimee3 said:


> Thanks bag -princess. I missed that.  My daughter had colic usually from 6 pm to 5 am every night.  I was up all night with her sitting in the rocking chair trying to get her some comfort.




I can’t imagine it! Neither of my boys had it but I have heard from friends how exhausting it is!


----------



## lucywife

Aimee3 said:


> Thanks bag -princess. I missed that.  My daughter had colic usually from 6 pm to 5 am every night.  I was up all night with her sitting in the rocking chair trying to get her some comfort.


 good grief! Poor baby and poor you


----------



## Swanky

One of my twins had it, it was literally hell. It was so sad, he was clearly so uncomfortable.


----------



## Aimee3

And the doctor would tell me to leave her alone and just let her cry.  I changed doctors!  I was so desperate (my husband put ear plugs in and slept all night) I moved with  her to my parents so I could 
get some sleep during the day and then sit up with her all night.  Luckily she grew out of it by 3 months.   No one prepared me for that.


----------



## Faith43

My daughter was lactose intolerant when we went from breastfeeding to formula. Still to this day the family talks about her screams (she is 21 now)! LOL She turned into a quiet girl though. My sister-in-law had suggested switching to Lacto-free formula and after the first bottle of that, everything was fine. But my gosh that baby could SCREAM!!! I was ready with Lacto-free with our son but he never needed it. He was pretty quiet and now is a jabber-mouth. Go figure. Ha!


----------



## bag-princess

Jeff just posted this on FB - it said HBIC [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. She is so adorable!!


----------



## Aimee3

Sooo cute


----------



## beekmanhill

She is cute.  Glad she is doing better re her colic.    I think Versailles woman and hubby should be skinned for handbags.  Enough of them and of Leah Black too.  
I'd like to see more of Jeff and Gage's esthetic in homes.


----------



## bhalpop

beekmanhill said:


> She is cute.  Glad she is doing better re her colic.    I think Versailles woman and hubby should be skinned for handbags.  Enough of them and of Leah Black too.
> I'd like to see more of Jeff and Gage's esthetic in homes.


Ugh. Money can't buy you taste but it can buy all kinds of crap.. I kept saying Jeff wake up! She's only "interviewing" you for the cameras, i.e. Publicity.


----------



## keywi100

bhalpop said:


> Ugh. Money can't buy you taste but it can buy all kinds of crap.. I kept saying Jeff wake up! She's only "interviewing" you for the cameras, i.e. Publicity.



Good point. I'm so glad that Jeff turned down their business. They are hoarders with awful taste and the husband was disgusting. I was shocked with him making passes at Leah and Jeff's employee, right in front of his wife. It was so creepy when he started to give Jeff's employee a massage.


----------



## lulilu

keywi100 said:


> Good point. I'm so glad that Jeff turned down their business. They are hoarders with awful taste and the husband was disgusting. I was shocked with him making passes at Leah and Jeff's employee, right in front of his wife. It was so creepy when he started to give Jeff's employee a massage.



The wife was weird too with all her sex references.  Ew.


----------



## beekmanhill

If he weren't rich, those women would have said "get your hands off me."


----------



## DiorT

The house they were living in made me cringe.  Looked like it smelled and was dusty.  Gross.


----------



## MamaSleepy

lulilu said:


> The wife was weird too with all her sex references.  Ew.


Who gives a tour of their home and repeatedly points out items and recites their price tags?  She couldn't open her mouth without bragging abt something - which means, imho, she's very insecure. And, who splashes their name all over the exterior of their personal car - like an advertisement? Furthermore, who drives around with a crown on top of their car? I mean limo. Someone obviously wants to be noticed coming and going.  _AND_, who leaves their, ahem, 'personal adult toys' out on full display knowing full well they'll be seen on national TV?!  Good grief.

I can actually empathize with Mrs. Drisdale now instead of booo'ing her whenever she attempted to remove the Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## chowlover2

I watched the documentary Queen of Versailles and wondered why they put their life on display. What I remember was little dog poops everywhere and general tackiness. Why can't these people house train their dogs? I have 3 big dogs ranging from 60-120lbs. I walk them daily or let them run in the yard and they poo there. I could never have a dog that goes in my home.


----------



## MamaSleepy

chowlover2 said:


> I watched the documentary Queen of Versailles and wondered why they put their life on display. What I remember was little dog poops everywhere and general tackiness. Why can't these people house train their dogs? I have 3 big dogs ranging from 60-120lbs. I walk them daily or let them run in the yard and they poo there. I could never have a dog that goes in
> 
> 
> chowlover2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the documentary Queen of Versailles and wondered why they put their life on display. What I remember was little dog poops everywhere and general tackiness. Why can't these people house train their dogs? I have 3 big dogs ranging from 60-120lbs. I walk them daily or let them run in the yard and they poo there. I could never have a dog that goes in my home.
Click to expand...


Yeah, filmmaker says the dogs ran wild over the months of filming and were not potty trained. While the "Queen" claims the mess was due to 1 dog who was sick. I'm inclined to believe Lauren Greenfield, the filmmaker.

I wondered why anyone would give this braggard of a woman any attention and came across several articles online. Here's one: https://www.fastcompany.com/1681260...aking-and-unmaking-of-the-queen-of-versailles[/QUOTE]


----------



## Swanky

She's a little mentally unstable imho, I don't mean that to bash her, it's my uneducated observation.
Her DH is disgusting.  Lea shouldn't have put up with that either.  Tacky, tacky, tacky.


----------



## DC-Cutie

they are hoarders, that's for sure.  The storage building!  WOW!  Full of absolute junk.  It was sad when Jeff said there were only a few pieces worth keeping

After watching Jeff's interaction with them, I can honestly say I'd work with Jeff on my home.  I just purchased the condo next to mine to combine them and have been interviewing decorators and contractors.  Some don't have my same aesthetic, but would probably try to take the job just to take the job.  Jeff, isn't about that life.  He's too honest for The Versaille Duo.  They are tacky and over the top.  

My mouth dropped when I saw that bathroom.  It looked like builder grade in a year 2000 house, not someone building a custom mansion.
Won't even get into how absolutely disgusting they both are.  She's dropping price tags, tacky.  He's being too sexual, tacky.


----------



## lulilu

^^^^agree!

Did you see her face when Jeff said that most should be given away?


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> ^^^^agree!
> 
> Did you see her face when Jeff said that most should be given away?




Yes!!!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MamaSleepy

lulilu said:


> ^^^^agree!
> 
> Did you see her face when Jeff said that most should be given away?


I'd say she initially looked startled, surprised, and likely confused. At the warehouse, she thought she was showing off once again and having such a good time doing so, she didn't realize her audience wasn't appreciative. Boasting seems to be her drug of choice.


----------



## bag-princess

MamaSleepy said:


> I'd say she initially looked startled, surprised, and likely confused. At the warehouse, she thought she was showing off once again and having such a good time doing so, she didn't realize her audience wasn't appreciative. Boasting seems to be her drug of choice.




exactly!!!  i have seen people like her that loooooove showing off the things they have and how much they paid for them and are so into their little fantasy they don't even realize that people are looking at them as if they have lost their minds!  they think it is awe of how fantastic they are!


----------



## lulilu

MamaSleepy said:


> I'd say she initially looked startled, surprised, and likely confused. At the warehouse, she thought she was showing off once again and having such a good time doing so, she didn't realize her audience wasn't appreciative. Boasting seems to be her drug of choice.





bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!  i have seen people like her that loooooove showing off the things they have and how much they paid for them and are so into their little fantasy they don't even realize that people are looking at them as if they have lost their minds!  they think it is awe of how fantastic they are!



Perfect description!


----------



## Coco.lover

I have always defended Zoila, but I totally believe the nanny and I think it's time for her to go. Seriously her saying that Gage is not the real father is crossing a HUGE line in my opinion. Regardless of what you think about Gage is a good dad.


----------



## jmaemonte

Coco.lover said:


> I have always defended Zoila, but I totally believe the nanny and I think it's time for her to go. Seriously her saying that Gage is not the real father is crossing a HUGE line in my opinion. Regardless of what you think about Gage is a good dad.



I agree. I have always loved Zoila but I can see her doing this. The whole situation makes me very sad for everyone involved.


----------



## Longchamp

Jeff has an hour show/week on Radio Andy.
He said that he and Gage received hate mail from viewers about colicky Mason such as..."you don't pick her up enough.. or why don't you hold her?"
He pointed out that there Is a law in Cali that babies younger than 6 mos can't be filmed so that is why the scenes with Mason were vague and indirect shots. They couldn't take video of them picking her up on camera. 
They were upset by all the negativity.

Who has the time or inclination to sit down and write them a nasty email?  Or really believes Mason was victim of neglect???


----------



## Longchamp

I lean towards the Zoila -  Gema dispute was somewhat manufactured for our viewing pleasure.
No drama, no show.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Jeff has an hour show/week on Radio Andy.
> He said that he and Gage received hate mail from viewers about colicky Mason such as..."you don't pick her up enough.. or why don't you hold her?"
> He pointed out that there Is a law in Cali that babies younger than 6 mos can't be filmed so that is why the scenes with Mason were vague and indirect shots. They couldn't take video of them picking her up on camera.
> They were upset by all the negativity.
> 
> Who has the time or inclination to sit down and write them a nasty email?  Or really believes Mason was victim of neglect???




Her Name is Monroe! Who is Mason?

I didn’t know anything about laws but I got so sick of people saying they ignored/neglected the baby and they don’t pick her up enough. We see a few minutes out of their day on the show and with editing it’s even less.


----------



## bag-princess

jmaemonte said:


> I agree. I have always loved Zoila but I can see her doing this. The whole situation makes me very sad for everyone involved.




Oh I totally believe the nanny that Zoila was telling her these things! My thing is - she didn’t want to work there full-time so why did she have a problem with someone else being there? And next week it looks like she is going to get mad at Jeff for questioning her and take her toys and leave- again!!!


----------



## Longchamp

bag-princess said:


> Her Name is Monroe! Who is Mason?
> 
> I didn’t know anything about laws but I got so sick of people saying they ignored/neglected the baby and they don’t pick her up enough. We see a few minutes out of their day on the show and with editing it’s even less.


Oops yes, got her first name wrong.


----------



## beekmanhill

bag-princess said:


> Oh I totally believe the nanny that Zoila was telling her these things! My thing is - she didn’t want to work there full-time so why did she have a problem with someone else being there? And next week it looks like she is going to get mad at Jeff for questioning her and take her toys and leave- again!!!



I've always loved Zoila, but I agree.   Don't think the other nanny would have had the nerve to ignore Gage's requests and texts unless Zoila was telling her to do it.


----------



## lulilu

Did I miss who was responsible for covering the camera?


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> Did I miss who was responsible for covering the camera?



The nanny who was fired sent a text to Jeff saying Zoila was the reason she did everthing she did, ignoring Gage's texts and covering the camera.   Zoila told her to do it and one of the justifications was "Gage is not Monroe's father."  So that drama will be shown next week.   We don't yet know who is telling the truth.


----------



## Aimee3

I suspect Zoila is jealous of anybody that could potentially take Jeff's affections away from her (Zoila).  She wants to be the one in charge but she also seems very lazy to me.  
Zoila has done this before with other cleaning help they brought in and with the "jack of all trades" guys that used to be on the show.  If she makes Jeff choose between her and a good nanny, I think Jeff might just pick the nanny.


----------



## bag-princess

Aimee3 said:


> I suspect Zoila is jealous of anybody that could potentially take Jeff's affections away from her (Zoila).  She wants to be the one in charge but she also seems very lazy to me.
> Zoila has done this before with other cleaning help they brought in and with the "jack of all trades" guys that used to be on the show.  If she makes Jeff choose between her and a good nanny, I think Jeff might just pick the nanny.



Of course she’s lazy! She had to do very little but Jeff always spoiled her - $$ cars and designer handbags,$$ plastic surgery out of his pocket to make her feel better! (just like he did with the girl that just recently left. She wanted bigger boobs and he paid for them too!)  yes Zoila has sabotaged other people before and I agree with you about making Jeff choose.


----------



## Aimee3

Zoila totally takes advantage of Jeff.  One day he will see her without his rose colored glasses on and she'll regret it big time.  Where else could she "work" like that and get paid?


----------



## beekmanhill

I always remember how nasty she was to Gage in the beginning.  She was clearly very jealous and possessive.  I remember she'd take his underwear out of the wash and leave it unwashed on the side.  And she'd take no instructions from him.  I guess she never really accepted him and she's still undermining him.  These actions are too controlling, if true, and she really has to go.  Jeff has treated her very well.  She was good for the show too to be fair; she became a very popular character.


----------



## swags

I'm catching up. Just watched the Versailles episode. Haven't they been building that house for years? I remember watching the documentary on them. I think some of the pets were neglected and died. And later one of the daughters died of an overdose and Jackie took selfies near or with the coffin.


----------



## Coco.lover

They have been building that house for over 10 years I think. Jackie and her husband are a mess. Completely detached from reality, that warehouse was surreal. How can you buy so much crap!? Some people have more more money than sense. She has been eyeing a tv show for years, and thought  this was her opportunity . Her twitter banner makes it look like she is the stay of flipping out 


swags said:


> I'm catching up. Just watched the Versailles episode. Haven't they been building that house for years? I remember watching the documentary on them. I think some of the pets were neglected and died. And later one of the daughters died of an overdose and Jackie took selfies near or with the coffin.


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> He said that he and Gage received hate mail from viewers about colicky Mason such as..."you don't pick her up enough.. or why don't you hold her?"
> He pointed out that there Is a law in Cali that babies younger than 6 mos can't be filmed so that is why the scenes with Mason were vague and indirect shots. They couldn't take video of them picking her up on camera.
> They were upset by all the negativity.


If that were true, how can the Real Housewives show all their new babies and grand babies?

I don't think those two should have had a baby if one of them wasn't willing to take some time off. Nannies are only so good, unless you get the best from an A list agency.  Do they have a grandmother out there who could help?

It really surprised me that they sat down to their take-out salads and weren't willing to jump up, at the first sound of a scream... because why?  They're hungry? How do you even enjoy the food?

When I was a new mom, I remember getting into the shower and immediately out of the shower, or sitting down to grab a bite and immediately getting up because I heard the baby and maybe my husband didn't.  It's in our nature to put the baby first.  Eat the salad later, even if it is a bit wilted.


----------



## bag-princess

Coco.lover said:


> They have been building that house for over 10 years I think. Jackie and her husband are a mess. Completely detached from reality, that warehouse was surreal. How can you buy so much crap!? Some people have more more money than sense. She has been eyeing a tv show for years, and thought  this was her opportunity . Her twitter banner makes it look like she is the stay of flipping out



10 years!!! [emoji15] lawd knows it is huge but if they really had the $$$ they claimed they do I don’t see how it is possible to take that long!!


----------



## Coco.lover

There was the market crash and they stopped construction for a few years. The documentary shows they even has to get rid of the vegas hotel. 


bag-princess said:


> 10 years!!! [emoji15] lawd knows it is huge but if they really had the $$$ they claimed they do I don’t see how it is possible to take that long!!


----------



## bag-princess

Coco.lover said:


> There was the market crash and they stopped construction for a few years. The documentary shows they even has to get rid of the vegas hotel.



Oh yeah - I do recall someone saying this about why it has taken so long!


----------



## jmaemonte

Jeff on WWHL (from Reality Tea):


----------



## bagsforme

I can see that with Gage.  His face is steaming when the cameras are on him and you can tell he's holding back.   I hate to hear he's abusive and  hope that Jeff doesn't put up with that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagsforme said:


> I can see that with Gage.  His face is steaming when the cameras are on him and you can tell he's holding back.   I hate to hear he's abusive and  hope that Jeff doesn't put up with that.


Well let’s remember Jeff is no saint. The cameras have captured his behavior for years. 
They are equally yoked


----------



## MamaSleepy

bagsforme said:


> I can see that with Gage.  His face is steaming when the cameras are on him and you can tell he's holding back.   I hate to hear he's abusive and  hope that Jeff doesn't put up with that.


I think it's important to remember that reality show producers edit to highlight drama. That said, I personally don't think Gage would put up with abuse. Imo, I think he'd have left b4 agreeing to become a parent. I'd be more concerned if Gage just quietly steamed without later venting.

But, Bagsforme, in the earlier episodes of Flipping Out, if what we saw was indeed real, 
Jeff was abusive. It really disturbed me too. But, I figured he had to another side we weren't seeing because of his positive relationships. But what do I know, I'm not qualified to discern.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Does anyone watch 'Watch What Happens' on Bravo with Andy Cohen?  Jeff Lewis was on recently (Sunday?) and revealed Zoila had fully "retired." In other words, she's gone. Jenny confirmed this last night on WWH too. It appears Zoila was up to hijinks with other staff. I was so disappointed bc I like her. She and Jeff were/are like family. Zoila was in Jenny's wedding.
I have a feeling Monroe will replace Zoila on the show as the disruptor. Innocently, of course.


----------



## bag-princess

MamaSleepy said:


> Does anyone watch 'Watch What Happens' on Bravo with Andy Cohen?  Jeff Lewis was on recently (Sunday?) and revealed Zoila had fully "retired." In other words, she's gone. Jenny confirmed this last night on WWH too. It appears Zoila was up to hijinks with other staff. I was so disappointed bc I like her. She and Jeff were/are like family. Zoila was in Jenny's wedding.
> I have a feeling Monroe will replace Zoila on the show as the disruptor. Innocently, of course.




Yes I think she’s gone finally and I can’t say I hate it! She had really gotten beside herself with the things she was doing with the staff and when Jeff confronted her she got upset and quit again I guess for good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

it was time for Zoila to retire..


----------



## beekmanhill

We should see the follow up of the nanny's firing this week, and maybe that is when Gage and Jeff decide that it's time for Zoila to "retire."  Covering up the camera would do it for me.


----------



## Aimee3

If that's the case then it's sad. I think Jeff wanted Zoila to be like a grandma to the baby, because even though he was paying her, I think in his mind at least, she was a part of his family. He treated her very well and she just kept on taking advantage of him. At least that's what I saw when the cameras were rolling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

maybe she's getting back at Jeff for the way he used to treat her.  In the beginning he was always saying nasty things to her and making her cry.
He's just a strange guy, void of feelings it seems and zero filter


----------



## bag-princess

That is just his personality! If he was really void of feeling he wouldn’t go out of his way to make them happy! Zoila has gotten $$$ car,designer handbags and he paid for her facelift a few years ago. Same thing with Vaina(?) when she cried about her boyfriend leaving her and she felt bigger breasts would help her - he paid for the surgery!  Yes he says exactly what he is thinking and does not sugarcoat it but I like people like that. Some people can’t deal with it.


----------



## jmaemonte

http://people.com/babies/jeff-lewis-gage-edward-are-trying-for-baby-2-a-boy/

From People.com

On Thursday’s episode of his radio show, _Jeff Lewis Live, _the _Flipping Out_ star revealed the couple is trying for their second child through the process of IVF via a surrogate again.

“We have five frozen embryos … the next baby will be Gage’s embryo and his strongest embryo is a boy. So hopefully we are going to have a boy,” Lewis, 47, announced. “Not yet though, we’re not pregnant yet.”

Edward added, “We just had our gender reveal party. He’s a week-old—frozen.”

After using Lewis’ embryo the first time around, the pair welcomed daughter Monroe Christine, who turns 1 on Oct. 25.
Lewis told PEOPLE about the shifts in his life after becoming a parent for the first time.

“Everything has been shaken up but in a good way. It forces you to kind of grow and assess what’s working in your life and what’s not working in your life,” he shared. “It’s not even about my life anymore, it’s about the baby’s life. And all of these decisions we make are about what’s good for the baby. I was used to making decisions about what’s good for Jeff. So it’s like a new life.”

Before welcoming Monroe, Lewis remembered how he stayed out when he wanted. And now, he prefers to stay in with his daughter.

“My favorite time of day is when she wakes up in the morning because that’s when she’s in the best mood and she’s so happy to see you when she walks in,” the father of one said. “So Gage and I make a point of it to wake her up every single morning. But she’s up early, so you’re in bed at a decent time so you can be up when she’s up. I go to bed two hours earlier. But it’s a sacrifice I like making. … So for me now, my family life is what keeps me grounded.”

As Lewis and Edward start their journey of trying for baby No. 2, they have their hands full with Monroe.

“She’s a very happy, sweet little kid until you have to change her diaper, wipe her face, or brush her hair. And then it turns into a scene from _The Exorcist_,” Lewis said.

“She does throw a lot of tantrums, she’s very intense. The doctor told me she was ‘high needs’ which translates to ‘high maintenance.’ Which I think I’m ‘high needs,’ ” he explained. “I had a client tell me that usually if you have a very difficult baby, it means they’re very smart. So she must be a ****ing genius. But she’s real pretty. Guys will put up with it because she’s so cute.”


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm happy for them.  I'm happy Zoila is gone. She was becoming a sour presence.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> That is just his personality! If he was really void of feeling he wouldn’t go out of his way to make them happy! Zoila has gotten $$$ car,designer handbags and he paid for her facelift a few years ago. Same thing with Vaina(?) when she cried about her boyfriend leaving her and she felt bigger breasts would help her - he paid for the surgery!  Yes he says exactly what he is thinking and does not sugarcoat it but I like people like that. Some people can’t deal with it.


I wonder if he really paid for Zoila's facelift or Vanina's new boobs.  You know these shows get free stuff for promotion


----------



## MamaSleepy

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if he really paid for Zoila's facelift or Vanina's new boobs.  You know these shows get free stuff for promotion


Did you notice Zoila's bag in the last scene? Quite sure it was a Hermes.


----------



## chowlover2

MamaSleepy said:


> Did you notice Zoila's bag in the last scene? Quite sure it was a Hermes.


She had a BMW SUV.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if he really paid for Zoila's facelift or Vanina's new boobs.  You know these shows get free stuff for promotion




I really believe he did even if he got a good deal from the the doctor’s. Nobody’s ever said much about the doctor’s outside the show or even in the episodes if I recall correctly- unlike the Kardashian’s who make sure that they do because of the deals they make with these people for free stuff! You know the whole family  goes and then when the reveal it to their rabid fans the doctor’s get even more biz!


----------



## MamaSleepy

chowlover2 said:


> She had a BMW SUV.


BMW?  Pretty sure it was a Hermes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MamaSleepy said:


> BMW?  Pretty sure it was a Hermes.


The car was a BMW. I think she was just adding that on to the convo


----------



## slang

MamaSleepy said:


> BMW?  Pretty sure it was a Hermes.



Yes, it was a black Hermes Evelyne...I love that bag! that was my first Hermes bag


----------



## MamaSleepy

slang said:


> Yes, it was a black Hermes Evelyne...I love that bag! that was my first Hermes bag


I was teasing you, Slang.  
What a lovely bag to own, lucky you! (and Zoila too)


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> Yes, it was a black Hermes Evelyne...


 I noticed too.


----------



## bag-princess

http://www.bravotv.com/flipping-out/season-10/episode-10/videos/monroes-first-photo-shoot



Monroe’s first baby shoot


----------



## bagsforme

The comments he makes in that video are hilarious.  He is to funny.  I love him.


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> The comments he makes in that video are hilarious.*  He is to funny.  I love him*.




  i know a lot of people don't get him and think he is to harsh but i love me some jeff lewis!!!


----------



## bagsforme

^I absolutely love his sense of humor.


----------



## beekmanhill

I laughed when the second the photo shoot is over, off she goes to Gage.   I love them both and Monroe is adorable.


----------



## Coco.lover

Beautiful episode! Loved seeing the baptism and it was nice that Vanina was there. Gage really grew on me this season


----------



## bagsforme

I didn't see Zoila at the baptism.  That would be so wrong if she didn't go.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Was gage included in the photos?


----------



## Coco.lover

DC-Cutie said:


> Was gage included in the photos?


Nope just Jeff. The magazine I guess had no interest in Gage


----------



## Coco.lover

I also noticed that Gage's parents don't seem to participate in nothing. Did he ever mention his family?


----------



## bag-princess

Coco.lover said:


> Nope just Jeff. The magazine I guess had no interest in Gage




We see enough of him and his little beady eyes always watching on the show! [emoji23][emoji23]
Seriously though - he is more like the man behind the man and has no interest in being in the spotlight to me. Which is odd because I always have thought he is very shifty! He seems to prefer to be behind the scenes. Keeping his eyes on the $$$ part of the business. I just hope someone is keeping an eye on him!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Beady eyes


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> Was gage included in the photos?



I didn't think that was right to feature Jeff only and not Gage on that magazine.  As for Zoila to me it was quite significant that she was not there.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> I didn't think that was right to feature Jeff only and not Gage on that magazine.  As for Zoila to me it was quite significant that she was not there.




Zoila was there!! She was seen in a shot but it was very short!


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> We see enough of him and his little beady eyes always watching on the show! [emoji23][emoji23]
> Seriously though - he is more like the man behind the man and has no interest in being in the spotlight to me. Which is odd because I always have thought he is very shifty! He seems to prefer to be behind the scenes. Keeping his eyes on the $$$ part of the business. I just hope someone is keeping an eye on him!



Jeff Lewis is no dummy, and we've seen enough of their interactions to know that Jeff is not a pushover for Gage. Gage appears to take a back seat in their 'show life'. I like Gage, he's growing on me a lot over the years. I think Gage takes a lot of crap from Jeff on camera at least.


----------



## bag-princess

Ceeyahd said:


> Jeff Lewis is no dummy, and we've seen enough of their interactions to know that Jeff is not a pushover for Gage. Gage appears to take a back seat in their 'show life'. I like Gage, he's growing on me a lot over the years. I think Gage takes a lot of crap from Jeff on camera at














I still can’t stand Gage! He is happy now because he finally has gotten rid of of Zoila. He did the same with Andrew! He could not stand how much Jeff liked them! So jealous!


----------



## nastasja

I’m new to this thread and always forget to DVR the show, although I like to watch it whenever I catch it on.

Question: have they ever said who Monroe’s biological mother is?


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> I still can’t stand Gage! He is happy now because he finally has gotten rid of of Zoila. He did the same with Andrew! He could not stand how much Jeff liked them! So jealous!



Lol. Love your little disagreeable dude.


----------



## lucywife

killerlife said:


> Question: have they ever said who Monroe’s biological mother is?


 you mean the egg donor? No, that’s confidential.


----------



## susieserb

bag-princess said:


> i just want to go on record as saying i despise gage with the heat of 1000 +1 suns!
> 
> not that it matters but i just like to say it whenever i can.    now that he has finally gotten what he has been begging and making threats for the last few years i hope he does not continue to act like the petulant man-child.   that is all.


YIKES? They're both petulant man children..totally emotionally arrested?


----------



## bag-princess

Jeff just posted on his FB page!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MamaSleepy

bagsforme said:


> ^I absolutely love his sense of humor.


Impish, that's the descriptive word for Jeff. Impish.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I blame you guys for this, I was thinking if Gage has a baby will they have 'beady eyes'


----------



## MamaSleepy

DC-Cutie said:


> Was gage included in the photos?


I know, I wondered that too but based on what Gage was wearing, I'd guess not. Jeff and Gage's parenting relationship is complicated to me. After shooting Monroe, the photographer asked for 'dad' and Monroe next. Without anyone clarifying which dad, Jeff takes his place. Of course,  Jeff is Monroe's bio dad but all conversation is "we" "two dads" etc. Jeff's short monologue in the clip is all Gage and him inclusive. No references such as Monroe is mine, the next is yours.


----------



## MamaSleepy

MamaSleepy said:


> I was teasing you, Slang.
> What a lovely bag to own, lucky you! (and Zoila too)


Slang, do I owe you an apology?  Sometimes my humor isn't.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Coco.lover said:


> I also noticed that Gage's parents don't seem to participate in nothing. Did he ever mention his family?


I never thought of it before but you're right. I hope the reason is they just don't want to be on TV. I know I would never want to be on TV. I'm too thin skinned to handle all the social media comments. Hopefully, Gage has a positive relationship with his family.


----------



## MamaSleepy

killerlife said:


> I’m new to this thread and always forget to DVR the show, although I like to watch it whenever I catch it on.
> 
> Question: have they ever said who Monroe’s biological mother is?


If I recall correctly, she was selected from a "catalog" of women willing to be paid for their eggs. It was covered in an episode, I believe last season?  Catalog sounds so commercial but basically that's what it was. It included each women's photos and attributes. 
I don't recall their process for selecting the surrogate, sorry.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MamaSleepy said:


> If I recall correctly, she was selected from a "catalog" of women willing to be paid for their eggs. It was covered in an episode, I believe last season?  Catalog sounds so commercial but basically that's what it was. It included each women's photos and attributes.
> I don't recall their process for selecting the surrogate, sorry.


I think the process for the surrogate is quite similar, catalog pick and choose


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I blame you guys for this, I was thinking if Gage has a baby will they have 'beady eyes'




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] sorry but that’s how I always describe him! He was always watching everyone but doesn’t say anything- as if he is remembering everything because he will need it later!


----------



## susieserb

jmaemonte said:


> Jeff on WWHL (from Reality Tea):
> 
> View attachment 3848132


Here’s what really, really toasts me about this exchange, let’s shatter the myth of “reality TV” shall we...true reality is when the camera is on you and NONE of the participants are aware of its presence, (Candid Camera,if you may). throw reality out the window once the players know they are being filmed.  This is a craft and sneaky little comment on JL’s part to play the innocents  .  I don’t buy it; I’ll never buy “genuine intentions” under these circumstances.


----------



## bag-princess

Jeff kills me!!!! [emoji12][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Swanky

lol


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> Jeff kills me!!!! [emoji12][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907578


I just saw that!


----------



## bag-princess

She’s so precious and growing so fast!! Jeff posted it today.


----------



## chowlover2

She is adorable!


----------



## bag-princess

https://people.com/home/flipping-out-jeff-lewis-holds-back-tears-as-he-discusses-surrogate-lawsuit/





Jeff Lewis Holds Back Tears as He Discusses Surrogate Lawsuit: 'It’s the Biggest Form of Betrayal'



Flipping Out star Jeff Lewis is known for his headstrong attitude when it comes to renovating houses, but the new dad has been shaken by the lawsuit brought against him this week by the surrogate who carried his 19-month-old daughter, Monroe.

Alexandra Trent filed a legal complaint on Tuesday, claiming that Flipping Out producers filmed her vagina without permission and that Lewis and and his partner, Gage Edward, had personally humiliated her by making “disgusting” comments on the show. The couple told PEOPLE they were “blindsided” by Trent’s actions and have spent the days since making sense of it all.

On Friday, the Bravo stars opened up about the experience on their SiriusXM show Jeff Lewis Live, where they discussed the effects the legal battle has had on them and their baby girl.

What worries me now and what is upsetting is that our daughter, at any point in time, for the rest of her life, she has this horrible cloud,” Lewis said on the episode. “People can just Google and they know this entire story.”

He continued that their surrogacy agreement — “really meant to protect not Gage and I, but Monroe” — will now be made public, and include both personal and financial information.


Edward echoed Lewis’s statements, and expressed concern over what will happen when their daughter uncovers this story in the years to come.

“I don’t know what that does to her psyche later,” Edward admitted. “I was just hoping that was something we as two parents would be able to handle on our own terms. And tell her what we want, not a side that’s crafted by a litigator.”

At one point during the conversation, Lewis became very emotional, as claimed they treated Trent like family.

“I feel like I’m going to cry,” he said, shaking. “It’s the biggest form of betrayal. It’s sad and it’s upsetting. I’m really trying to focus on the positive things. I’m trying to keep it together.


Fortunately, the pair have been able to look to each other for support and remain “united” through it all.

“I feel like our relationship this week has been amazing,” Lewis said. “I knew you were a committed partner and a committed dad, I knew that we were solid. Even with all the steady bickering that we do, we are a good solid couple.”


----------



## lulilu

This whole surrogate thing is terrible.  If true, I am horrified.  But I do believe Jeff treated her well.  His remarks about her, while rude and terribly crude seem to be typical JL.  smdh


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> This whole surrogate thing is terrible.  If true, I am horrified.  But I do believe Jeff treated her well.  His remarks about her, while rude and terribly crude seem to be typical JL.  smdh




It took her 19 months to feel she was so humiliated she had to sue him!? [emoji15] Please! [emoji849]I wonder how much money she is trying to get from him! It’s sickening.


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> It took her 19 months to feel she was so humiliated she had to sue him!? [emoji15] Please! [emoji849]I wonder how much money she is trying to get from him! It’s sickening.



She is supposed to have signed various releases too.  Just not for the birth she claims.  Terrible if the details of their agreement are made public for Monroe to find at some point.  She claims she didn't watch the show and friend told her about it recently -- credible? -- so many people on reality shows claim they've never seen the show.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> She is supposed to have signed various releases too.  Just not for the birth she claims.  Terrible if the details of their agreement are made public for Monroe to find at some point.  She claims she didn't watch the show and friend told her about it recently -- credible? -- so many people on reality shows claim they've never seen the show.



The old “friend” excuse!  It took them that long to tell her this? SMH  and obviously whatever awful filming of her vagina she claims they did we never saw it on tv.


----------



## coutureinatl

[QUOTE="lulilu, post: 32356179, member: 4988"She claims she didn't watch the show and friend told her about it recently -- credible? -- so many people on reality shows claim they've never seen the show.[/QUOTE]

1) Even if she did not watch the show before she became a surrogate, I can almost 100% guarantee she would watch the episodes she was on
2) Hypothetically let's say watching the show brought back too many emotions for her, I would think these "friends who watched it" would tell her about it right away and if she had issue would file a lawsuit ASAP, not 1.5 years later


----------



## buzzytoes

Just a big ol’ money grab. She signed release upon release upon release and you know damn well they included filming the birth. They wouldn’t film the entire pregnancy and then not the birth. [emoji849]


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> Just a big ol’ money grab. She signed release upon release upon release and you know damn well they included filming the birth. They wouldn’t film the entire pregnancy and then not the birth. [emoji849]




That’s all it is! I have no doubt Jeff with his attention to every detail made sure all that was covered! She obviously has gotten all the money she due but wants more because she knows he has it!  I wouldn’t use her if I was looking for a surrogate!


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> Just a big ol’ money grab. She signed release upon release upon release and you know damn well they included filming the birth. They wouldn’t film the entire pregnancy and then not the birth. [emoji849]


I agree and I Jeff has been on reality TV long enough to know he and Gage needed to get EVERYTHING in order for her to be filmed.  It's really awful this is what it's come to because they all seemed to have a nice relationship


----------



## Longchamp

Jenni was a guest on Jeff's radio show several times early this summer and the season has already been filmed.
Must be very recent break up.

*Flipping Out’s Jeff Lewis & Jenni Pulos Part Ways: 'It's Over,' Says Source*
Jeff Lewis has been known to fire an employee or two on _Flipping Out_. But the latest shakeup might be the saddest for fans of the Bravo show.

PEOPLE has learned that Lewis is no longer working with longtime collaborator and friend Jenni Pulos.

According to multiple sources, Pulos parted ways with Jeff Lewis Design — the house flipper’s company — a few months ago. The emotional moment is said to have been filmed for the upcoming eleventh season of _Flipping Out_, which premieres September 11.

Since then, the two haven’t spoken at all. “It’s sad,” one source says. “They used to be inseparable but their differences just got too big to overcome.”

“They found fame together so there was always this thought that nothing could tear them apart, but that hasn’t been the case,” the source adds. “They’ll never come back from this. It’s over.”

https://people.com/home/flipping-outs-jeff-lewis-jenni-pulos-part-ways-its-over-says-source/


----------



## chowlover2

Wow! First Zoila, now Jenni.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wasn’t she just on the radio show within the month?? I am not buying that they aren’t speaking anymore.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I read this today. Too bad, sad to lose a friendship. I guess we'll have to wait to find out details.


----------



## buzzytoes

He just told his side on his radio show. He said months and months ago they had a big fight, but it was like one of their normal fights and he thought everything was fine. About three months ago they had lunch and she wanted to do more acting and felt the show was holding her back, so he wanted to have her be a friend on the show instead of his assistant (which she hasn’t been for like five seasons now and is only his assistant for the show and is paid by Bravo, not Jeff). They ended the lunch on good terms and everything was fine. A day or two later he gets a call from the production company that he has been abusive and she was unfairly terminated. So he had to go through all of that, it was determined there was no abuse, and he hasn’t spoken to her in three months. Such a sad way to end a decades long friendship.


----------



## GoGlam

buzzytoes said:


> He just told his side on his radio show. He said months and months ago they had a big fight, but it was like one of their normal fights and he thought everything was fine. About three months ago they had lunch and she wanted to do more acting and felt the show was holding her back, so he wanted to have her be a friend on the show instead of his assistant (which she hasn’t been for like five seasons now and is only his assistant for the show and is paid by Bravo, not Jeff). They ended the lunch on good terms and everything was fine. A day or two later he gets a call from the production company that he has been abusive and she was unfairly terminated. So he had to go through all of that, it was determined there was no abuse, and he hasn’t spoken to her in three months. Such a sad way to end a decades long friendship.



Wow... sounds like either a miscommunication or production tried to stir the pot and it really blew things up.  My money’s on the latter.


----------



## livethelake

https://people.com/home/jeff-lewis-says-jenni-pulos-reported-abuse/
Jeff Lewis has confirmed he’s fallen out with longtime friend and _Flipping Out_ costar Jenni Pulos — and alleged that Pulos reported him for harassment to the production company and network behind their hit show.

Lewis, 48, addressed PEOPLE’s report that he and Pulos had gone their separate ways Friday on an emotional episode of his SiriusXM radio show _Jeff Lewis Live_. “It’s true,” the house flipper and designer said. “Jenni and I did have a fight which then resulted in a rift. … I haven’t spoken to her in three months.”

RELATED: Flipping Out Was Originally Supposed to Be Jenni Pulos’ Show: ‘If I Sound Bitter, I Was’

PEOPLE reported exclusively on Wednesday that Pulos and Lewis had ended their personal and professional relationship. Multiple sources said they had gotten into a fight during the filming of the upcoming eleventh season of _Flipping Out _and have been estranged since production wrapped.

According to Lewis, there’s more to their fallout. He said that Pulos allegedly reported him to Bravo and the show’s production company, Authentic Entertainment, for “abuse and victimization.”

Though “an extremely time-consuming” investigation ultimately cleared Lewis of “all abuse and victimization charges,” he said, Pulos “doubled down” on things Monday and apparently reported him “for wrongfully terminating her off her own show” while making “allegations of a hostile working environment.”

“Her making this claim, it put my entire career in jeopardy. My family, my livelihood, everything,” Lewis said_, _speculating that his Bravo show would likely be cancelled. “I just lost my job. I’m pretty sure of that. But I need to get in front of the story and I have to tell my side of the story. I’m a dead man walking, but I have to tell my story.”

“I would never do that to a friend of 15, 16 years,” he added. “I would never put someone – I love her family, I love her kids, she’s a godmother to my child, I would never do that to her.”

(Reps for Bravo and Pulos had no comment, while reps for Authentic Entertainment did not immediately respond to PEOPLE’s request for comment.)


----------



## bag-princess

*Jeff Lewis Says Jenni Pulos Reported Him for Abuse: 'It Put My Entire Career in Jeopardy'*


Jeff Lewis has confirmed he’s fallen out with longtime friend and _Flipping Out_ costar Jenni Pulos — and alleged that Pulos reported him for harassment to the production company and network behind their hit show.

Lewis, 48, addressed PEOPLE’s report that he and Pulos had gone their separate ways Friday on an emotional episode of his SiriusXM radio show _Jeff Lewis Live_. “It’s true,” the house flipper and designer said. “Jenni and I did have a fight which then resulted in a rift. … I haven’t spoken to her in three months.”

PEOPLE reported exclusively on Wednesday that Pulos and Lewis had ended their personal and professional relationship. Multiple sources said they had gotten into a fight during the filming of the upcoming eleventh season of _Flipping Out _and have been estranged since production wrapped.

According to Lewis, there’s more to their fallout. He said that Pulos allegedly reported him to Bravo and the show’s production company, Authentic Entertainment, for “abuse and victimization.”

Though “an extremely time-consuming” investigation ultimately cleared Lewis of “all abuse and victimization charges,” he said, Pulos “doubled down” on things Monday and apparently reported him “for wrongfully terminating her off her own show” while making “allegations of a hostile working environment.”

“Her making this claim, it put my entire career in jeopardy. My family, my livelihood, everything,” Lewis said_, _speculating that his Bravo show would likely be cancelled. “I just lost my job. I’m pretty sure of that. But I need to get
in front of the story and I have to tell my side of the story. I’m a dead man walking, but I have to tell my story.”

“I would never do that to a friend of 15, 16 years,” he added. “I would never put someone – I love her family, I love her kids, she’s a godmother to my child, I would never do that to her.”

That wasn’t the only bombshell Lewis dropped on _Jeff Lewis Live _listeners Friday.

He revealed that Pulos actually hasn’t officially worked for his company, Jeff Lewis Design, for years and is instead employed by the network.

“Jenni has not worked for me. She has not been working for me for several, several seasons. She is working for Bravo,” Lewis said, apologizing to viewers for misleading them on TV. “These are my employees, these are my clients, these are my houses, this is my life, but she is employed by Bravo. She shows up the day of filming, she leaves the day we are done filming. She doesn’t work for me seven months out of the year. She’s not on my payroll.”

Though he put up the facade for the show’s sake, Lewis said he realized at the end of the season that they should stop pretending. The realization came after Lewis brought former _Real Housewives of Miami _star Lea Black into the office to advise his employees about business and realized that there were “about three people” who “had other objectives” and didn’t want to work to help Lewis grow.

“I was actually very surprised to hear that Jenni was one of them,” said Lewis on the SiriusXM show. “She said she had given up her acting career to work for me and that really hurt my feelings because I felt like I have done nothing but accommodate her for her auditions and meetings and whatnot. And initially I was very hurt and I was put on the defense. I understand that she spends a lot of time with me. It’s very possible she hasn’t been able to go on certain auditions and maybe she hasn’t been able to have the opportunity of booking a movie or a show or whatever, but I have been very, very flexible.”

Lewis recalled he then gave Pulos “some unsolicited career advice,” resulting in fight while they were riding together in a car. He said the argument was “a little heated” but “silly” and “very much like the other fights we’d had before.” 

“This fight was no different than any other fight in the 11 years on _Flipping Out_,” he said. “This fight, I never thought in a million years that would ever break us up. … This was no different than me yelling at a contractor for being late or someone causing me $5,000 of repairs.”

After the dust settled and the cameras went down, Lewis said that he and Pulos met to discuss their future together. Knowing that she was unhappy, Lewis said he told Pulos that she could leave his company on the show.

“We elected at the end of all this to have her move on from Jeff Lewis Design,” Lewis said on _Jeff Lewis Live._ “All of this was very civil, I thought. … I was the one that initiated that and I did it because I thought it really was the best for both of us. Because I don’t want to hold her back. I never want to hold her back. I want her to focus 100 percent of her energies on her projects. And if I want to take my business to the next level, I need somebody who is all in.”

“So this fight, or argument, it actually ended up yielding positive results,” Lewis continued. “We had lunch together, we talked it through. We made the decision. And even though she didn’t say, ‘I’m moving on’ — I’m the one that had to use those words — it looked like a sense of relief for both of us. This is what we had to do. I felt like it was a very successful meeting.”

But Lewis said he didn’t want Pulos off of _Flipping Out,_ a show for which they’re both executive producers.

“I’m a businessman, I’m not stupid. I know you love Jenni, I love Jenni,” he told his radio listeners. “So I said to her, I said, ‘I don’t want you to leave the show. I want you to still be on the show with me. … I know the opportunities that come out of the show. Let’s make you a friend, which is our real life.’ I felt like it was a really good heart-to-heart. I felt good about this lunch. I said, ‘Let’s see what your role is next season, if there even is another season.’ That really was the end of our lunch.”

Their friendship “very well in tact” at the end of their lunch, Lewis said he felt confident the two would be able to still be successful together. “I was looking forward to, if there was a future, that she was by my side,” he said. “I really thought I came up with the best solution which is you still get to be on the show, you’re still cashing your checks, you still get to be on TV, and you have all this time to pursue your other goals and dreams.”

Then, Lewis heard about the first complaint — which he alleged was made by Pulos before he and she had sat down for lunch.

From the sound of it, there was no turning back..

“If you are looking for a reality star, I am officially out of work. I’m available,” he said Friday. “I’m pretty sure they’re not going to keep picking up _Flipping Out_ if she’s not on the show. And she’s not on the show.”

_Flipping Out_ season 11 premieres Sept. 11 (at 10:15 p.m) on Bravo.

_Jeff Lewis Live_ airs Fridays (11 a.m. ET) on SiriusXM Radio Andy (Ch. 102).





https://people.com/home/jeff-lewis-says-jenni-pulos-reported-abuse/


----------



## Longchamp

I was just going to post this as I listened to him live on the radio today and heard him explain what happened.
*
“Jenni has not worked for me. She has not been working for me for several, several seasons. She is working for Bravo,”  She shows up the day of filming, she leaves the day we are done filming. She doesn’t work for me seven months out of the year. She’s not on my payroll.”*
This is the part that I was most shocked at.  I wondered why Lea Black was on his radio show several times, now we know.
I always suspected that Jenni might be involved in the surrogates mess also.


----------



## MamaSleepy

buzzytoes said:


> Wasn’t she just on the radio show within the month?? I am not buying that they aren’t speaking anymore.


Rather good timing for the show's new season publicly. Hopefully, that's the true reason. Show needs Jenni's calm sanity.

Edited: I just read the posts w more of the story. Gosh, I really hate to see them fall apart professionally and personally. Just speculation on my part but wonder if Jenni agreed w Jeff rather than to continue to argue. Doubt anyone wins an argument w Jeff and over time, it becomes burdensome. Effort not worth outcome. . . Note that Jeff's account often repeats how he told her this and that.


----------



## GoGlam

I like Jenni, but she doesn’t make the show for me. They easily find characters to make the show interesting.

What is interesting and a little troubling is the allegation of abuse... what is that? And why is Jeff so certain he’s basically fired after that allegation? Is this a “me too” type of allegation?


----------



## buzzytoes

GoGlam said:


> I like Jenni, but she doesn’t make the show for me. They easily find characters to make the show interesting.
> 
> What is interesting and a little troubling is the allegation of abuse... what is that? And why is Jeff so certain he’s basically fired after that allegation? Is this a “me too” type of allegation?


No it was abuse like verbal abuse.  Not sexual harassment. It stemmed from a fight they had while cameras were rolling, which is why he was cleared I am assuming. He was saying on Radio Andy that he probably wouldn't have a show because a)Jenni is a big part of it and they may  not want the show without her and b)he talks about a lot of behind the scenes stuff (like Jenni not actually working for him anymore and being paid by  Bravo) that Bravo doesn't want him to talk about. He is always in trouble on his radio show cuz he doesn't know how to keep his mouth shut and he has a "Bravo marshall" that is supposed to supervise him on air. He never listens to her though.


----------



## buzzytoes

MamaSleepy said:


> Rather good timing for the show's new season publicly. Hopefully, that's the true reason. Show needs Jenni's calm sanity.
> 
> Edited: I just read the posts w more of the story. Gosh, I really hate to see them fall apart professionally and personally. Just speculation on my part but wonder if Jenni agreed w Jeff rather than to continue to argue. Doubt anyone wins an argument w Jeff and over time, it becomes burdensome. Effort not worth outcome. . . Note that Jeff's account often repeats how he told her this and that.


She's not doing any publicity for the upcoming season, which I guess would be happening right now because the new season must start soon.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love Jeff. Jenni - notsomuch. I've seen her on shows doing her cartoon voice rapping and I can't stand it.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Vanilla Bean said:


> I love Jeff. Jenni - notsomuch. I've seen her on shows doing her cartoon voice rapping and I can't stand it.


No, I'm definitely not a fan of Jenni's rapping. I really like Jeff too, he's a genius at design and decor but Good God I wouldn't want him as my boss or SO. In those areas he's his own worst enemy.

If Jenni is gone, I think Jeanne Shaw ought to replace her. Jeanne had no problem at all handling Jeff! (Jeanne is the wife of Tommy Shaw of Styx)


----------



## MamaSleepy

buzzytoes said:


> No it was abuse like verbal abuse.  Not sexual harassment. It stemmed from a fight they had while cameras were rolling, which is why he was cleared I am assuming. He was saying on Radio Andy that he probably wouldn't have a show because a)Jenni is a big part of it and they may  not want the show without her and b)he talks about a lot of behind the scenes stuff (like Jenni not actually working for him anymore and being paid by  Bravo) that Bravo doesn't want him to talk about. He is always in trouble on his radio show cuz he doesn't know how to keep his mouth shut and he has a "Bravo marshall" that is supposed to supervise him on air. He never listens to her though.


Wow! Bravo has to babysit him? A grown man? I can see why Jeff is concerned abt being fired. 
But apparently not concerned enough to alter his behavior. Time to grow up, Jeff.


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> I like Jenni,* but she doesn’t make the show for me.* They easily find characters to make the show interesting.
> 
> What is interesting and a little troubling is the allegation of abuse... what is that? And why is Jeff so certain he’s basically fired after that allegation? Is this a “me too” type of allegation?



she was never the reason i started watching it years ago - it was because of jeff!  when i stumbled upon it one day while channel surfing it was JEFF that hooked me into the show. not Jenni.  and obviously the people that decided to do the show with HIM as the focus instead of her felt the same.  after all these years she is still salty because it was something she wanted to do but they decided to focus around jeff instead of her and her husband.  




Vanilla Bean said:


> *I love Jeff. Jenni - notsomuch*. I've seen her on shows doing her cartoon voice rapping and I can't stand it.



and let's see just how far she is going to get with that now!  she will have all the time she wants to develop her own reality show around her and her rap game!    yea - good luck with that one!


----------



## Aimee3

I only watched because of Jeff and the other cast of characters, not including Jenni.  I would cringe in embarrassment for her when she’d “rap”


----------



## MamaSleepy

bag-princess said:


> she was never the reason i started watching it years ago - it was because of jeff!  when i stumbled upon it one day while channel surfing it was JEFF that hooked me into the show. not Jenni.  and obviously the people that decided to do the show with HIM as the focus instead of her felt the same.  after all these years she is still salty because it was something she wanted to do but they decided to focus around jeff instead of her and her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and let's see just how far she is going to get with that now!  she will have all the time she wants to develop her own reality show around her and her rap game!    yea - good luck with that one!


Hey, just to clarify, when I said the show needed Jenni's calm I wasn't claiming she was the star. There's no doubt Jeff is, and should be, the star! Love the Jeff. Just don't always love his dark side.

I'm stunned Jenni and her ex where originally slated to be the show's stars. Not enough personality to hold interest. The only type of show I can see Jenni successful with would be a children's Saturday morning show. imo


----------



## buzzytoes

MamaSleepy said:


> Wow! Bravo has to babysit him? A grown man? I can see why Jeff is concerned abt being fired.
> But apparently not concerned enough to alter his behavior. Time to grow up, Jeff.


He breaks that fourth wall a lot and I think that's why people love his radio show. I love it except for when Leah Black is on. She drives me batty because she tries to take over and it's not her show! They are apparently good friends though.


----------



## coutureinatl

So according to Jeff, Jenni has not been an employee of his for awhile

“I want to be honest with my listeners and I want to be honest with my viewers, because I respect my viewers and I do have something to apologize for,” the Bravo star, 48, said.

“I have always claimed that _Flipping Out_ is a true authentic un-produced show. It is. However, Jenni has not worked for me — she has not been working for me for several, several seasons,” he said. “And I apologize because it is the one inauthentic thing about the show.”

He continued: “She is employed by Bravo. She shows up the day of filming, she leaves the day we are done filming. She doesn’t work for me seven months out of the year. She’s not employed by me. I don’t pay her. She’s not on my payroll.”

The decision to continue to portray Pulos as an employee for the show, Lewis claimed on his SiriusXM show, was made out of fear for the show’s continued success — which he felt hinged on their dynamic together. “I was afraid that if she left my office, people wouldn’t watch,” he said.

Lewis went on to reveal the pair parted ways professionally after he learned Pulos allegedly “had other objectives” and didn’t want to work to help Lewis grow his business.

“She said she had given up her acting career to work for me,” Lewis said on _Jeff Lewis Live_. “That really hurt my feelings because I felt like I have done nothing but accommodate her for her auditions and meetings and whatnot. And initially I was very hurt and I was put on the defense. I understand that she spends a lot of time with me. It’s very possible she hasn’t been able to go on certain auditions and maybe she hasn’t been able to have the opportunity of booking a movie or a show or whatever, but I have been very, very flexible.”

As a result, Lewis said, “We elected … to have her move on from Jeff Lewis Design.”

Full Article
https://people.com/home/jeff-lewis-claims-faking-relationship-jenni-pulos-flipping-out/


----------



## beekmanhill

I never watched for Jenni, but I'll miss her.  The appeal of the show is Jeff; I like Gage too.   I've really been looking forward to the show.


----------



## simone72

So is it cancelled or is Jeff just afraid it’s not going to air ??


----------



## chowlover2

simone72 said:


> So is it cancelled or is Jeff just afraid it’s not going to air ??


I think Jeff is afraid there will be no show w/o Jenni. 
What did Jenni and her first husband do that they warranted a TV show? Was he a flipper too? I can not take Jenni and her rapping seriously.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> I think Jeff is afraid there will be no show w/o Jenni.
> What did Jenni and her first husband do that they warranted a TV show? Was he a flipper too? I can not take Jenni and her rapping seriously.




And what does Jenni do so much of that makes Jeff think she is the reason people watch??? I won’t miss her at all. I feel about her the same as I do about the many other people that have come and gone - BYE! [emoji112]
They aren’t the reason I watch - Jeff is.


----------



## MamaSleepy

buzzytoes said:


> He breaks that fourth wall a lot and I think that's why people love his radio show. I love it except for when Leah Black is on. She drives me batty because she tries to take over and it's not her show! They are apparently good friends though.


Sounds like a good show but I don't have Sirius radio. Just not in my car long enough to justify the cost.


----------



## MamaSleepy

bag-princess said:


> And what does Jenni do so much of that makes Jeff think she is the reason people watch??? I won’t miss her at all. I feel about her the same as I do about the many other people that have come and gone - BYE! [emoji112]
> They aren’t the reason I watch - Jeff is.


While I thoroughly enjoy Jeff, if most of the other ppl are gone, it wouldn't be the same show. Unless it were a straight design show - I'd love to learn abt Jeff's design process in depth. Currently, it seems more abt relationships - and Jeff's struggle w them. Can't wait until Monroe is a teenager. Now that would be a Must See TV show!


----------



## Aimee3

chowlover2 said:


> I think Jeff is afraid there will be no show w/o Jenni.
> What did Jenni and her first husband do that they warranted a TV show? Was he a flipper too? I can not take Jenni and her rapping seriously.



I think her first husband was pretty shady and did odd jobs around Jeff’s house like walk the dogs, throw garbage out etc unless that was someone else?


----------



## beekmanhill

Aimee3 said:


> I think her first husband was pretty shady and did odd jobs around Jeff’s house like walk the dogs, throw garbage out etc unless that was someone else?



Yeah, that was my take on him.  Then Jeff fired him for stealing or something similar.    Jenni's current husband is a doctor, I think.


----------



## Prufrock613

Is it wrong that I tuned in tonight, solely for Monroe?  Jeff and Gage are going to have their hands full, with this dynamo!


----------



## Blueberry1

Love Jeff- Jenni is ok but good riddance if she wasn’t a legit member of the team. I’d like to see more Monroe scenes!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Aimee3 said:


> I think her first husband was pretty shady and did odd jobs around Jeff’s house like walk the dogs, throw garbage out etc unless that was someone else?


That's how I remember it too.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Tonight Jenni mentioned she had worked 17 yrs for Jeff. Wow.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, can't wait to see Monroe.


----------



## bag-princess

Prufrock613 said:


> Is it wrong that I tuned in tonight, solely for Monroe?  Jeff and Gage are going to have their hands full, with this dynamo!




well she is jeff's so i didn't expect any less!!   she is his mini-me.  it didn't take long for his personality to start showing up in her and i hope we get to see a few more years with little miss thang and how jeff handles her!


----------



## beekmanhill

Was this episode filmed before the kerfuffle between Jeff and Jenni?  Things seemed strained and rushed.   Somehow I didn't enjoy the show as much.


----------



## Ceeyahd

beekmanhill said:


> Was this episode filmed before the kerfuffle between Jeff and Jenni?  Things seemed strained and rushed.   Somehow I didn't enjoy the show as much.



Trouble was brewing, Jeff was making comments about what Jenni's new position would be.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> Was this episode filmed before the kerfuffle between Jeff and Jenni?  Things seemed strained and rushed.   Somehow I didn't enjoy the show as much.



yes it was.  i don't know the exact timeline since they film so far in advance of what we see on tv.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Anyone else following Jeff on Instagram?  He had a pic of himself and Jenni with a big red crossed off mark over Jenni. Yesterday it mysteriously disappeared. Bet under advisement by Jeff's Bravo Jeffsitter.


----------



## chowlover2

I didn't start watching Flipping out til the third season, so I started watching on Hulu last night. Jenni's first hubby is in the first episode and is a construction worker for Jeff. Jenni is nothing much in these early shows either. I can't begin to imagine what kind of show her and her hubby would have had, 2 losers to be honest. She was smart to ditch him and she married up big time when she married the orthopedic surgeon. I'm going to bet Jenni has no career without Jeff. Bigger fish with more talent then Jenni have left hit network shows never to be heard from again.


----------



## bag-princess

MamaSleepy said:


> Anyone else following Jeff on Instagram?  He had a pic of himself and Jenni with a big red crossed off mark over Jenni. Yesterday it mysteriously disappeared. Bet under advisement by *Jeff's Bravo Jeffsitter.*




LMAO @ jeffsitter


----------



## bag-princess

Sad sad news! [emoji853][emoji853] Jeff just posted his grandmother passed away today!


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> Sad sad news! [emoji853][emoji853] Jeff just posted his grandmother passed away today!


So sad, she was such a sweet woman.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, what a shame.  Glad she got to meet Morgan.   Jeff has such a nice family.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, what a shame.  Glad she got to meet Morgan.   Jeff has such a nice family.



 Her Name is Monroe.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Hey! Why is there a big green dot next to my name on my posting #1455?  Is Jeff marking me for extinction? Anyone know?


----------



## Ceeyahd

MamaSleepy said:


> Hey! Why is there a big green dot next to my name on my posting #1455?  Is Jeff marking me for extinction? Anyone know?



I believe I read that the green dot indicates we're signed in and online here... ?


----------



## Prufrock613

MamaSleepy said:


> Anyone else following Jeff on Instagram?  He had a pic of himself and Jenni with a big red crossed off mark over Jenni. Yesterday it mysteriously disappeared. Bet under advisement by Jeff's Bravo Jeffsitter.


I read that Bravo is PO’ed with him for exposing Bravo “secrets”- that Jenni hasnt worked for JLD for sometime- it was just an acting gig.  I read that Bravo cancelled him on other appearances b/c of it.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/people...ng-relationship-jenni-pulos-flipping-out/amp/
Jeff Lewis and Jenni Pulos have been faking their working relationship on the last few seasons of _Flipping Out,_ Lewis claimed on Friday.

In an emotional episode of his SiriusXM radio show _Jeff Lewis Live,_ the famous house flipper confirmed PEOPLE’s report that he and Pulos had parted ways personally and professionally while claiming that she had actually stopped working for his company, Jeff Lewis Design, several years ago — something they both allegedly hid from viewers.

“I want to be honest with my listeners and I want to be honest with my viewers, because I respect my viewers and I do have something to apologize for,” the Bravo star, 48, said.

“I have always claimed that _Flipping Out_ is a true authentic un-produced show. It is. However, Jenni has not worked for me — she has not been working for me for several, several seasons,” he said. “And I apologize because it is the one inauthentic thing about the show.”

He continued: “She is employed by Bravo. She shows up the day of filming, she leaves the day we are done filming. She doesn’t work for me seven months out of the year. She’s not employed by me. I don’t pay her. She’s not on my payroll.”


----------



## Prufrock613

Sorry and another
https://realityblurb.com/2018/09/12...nni-pulos-his-wwhl-appearance-gets-cancelled/

*Jeff Lewis* is reportedly on the outs with Bravo TV after he chose to promote the new season of his home renovation series, *Flipping Out*, by sharing a photo on Instagram in which his co-star, *Jenni Pulos*, was crossed out.

After sharing the controversial image with his fans and followers on Tuesday ahead of the season 11 premiere (and later deleting it), a report states the network is “furious” over his childish behavior.

“Bravo execs are furious with Jeff. He’s exposing the show and he’s saying things completely out of context. He also lied on the radio about the investigation,” a source told PEOPLE on September 11. “There are lots of talks happening right now — no one is happy with his behavior.”

The insider said that due to Jeff’s antics, the network has chosen to cancel the remainder of his press events for the new season — and call off his scheduled appearance on *Watch What Happens Live*.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Wow. Jeff is like a kid, with no impulse control. I'll add, I don't care if Jenni is on the show, I watch the show for Jeff and Gage. I would miss the show, if it was cancelled.


----------



## Aimee3

If jenni only “worked” for Jeff/ Bravo 5 months of the year, that left her 7 months of the year to try and make it as an actress in other areas.  No one was stopping her. Or was bravo prohibiting her from pursuing other gigs?


----------



## Blueberry1

Jeff tells it like it is. I respect him for his “damn the torpedos” decision to come clean on Jenni’s fake employment. He’s the only reason I love to watch the show... well, now Monroe too! And I like Jeff’s aesthetic. I sure do hope the show doesn’t get canceled.


----------



## bag-princess

‪Introducing furniture “Styled by Jeff Lewis” for Alder & Tweed Furniture.  See entire collection at http://jefflewiscompany.com/collections/furniture


----------



## bag-princess

Blueberry1 said:


> Jeff tells it like it is. I respect him for his “damn the torpedos” decision to come clean on Jenni’s fake employment. *He’s the only reason I love to watch the show... well, now Monroe too! *And I like Jeff’s aesthetic. I sure do hope the show doesn’t get canceled.




ITA with you! I told my mom a few years ago she had to see this show because Jeff is my brother’s twin! He is so much like Jeff it isn’t funny and she said she was stunned at the similarities in them.  I guess that’s part of why I love him.


----------



## Aimee3

bag-princess said:


> ‪Introducing furniture “Styled by Jeff Lewis” for Alder & Tweed Furniture.  See entire collection at http://jefflewiscompany.com/collections/furniture



Aw. They named one of the sectional sofas “the Monroe”!!!


----------



## bag-princess

lawd give me the strength to get through another season of Gage and his beady little eyes watching and judging everything and everyone!!!   he complains more than a little old woman.  first he would never spend that kind of money on christmas lights for a child!  what that is what parent's do! we know kids love the holiday's and end up going all out on the first few just to see the look of joy and awe on their faces.   i bet if jeff was going to spend that same money on him he wouldn't have a problem with it!   and of course he complains about jeff spending way too much time at valley vista and overseeing the work that goes on there.  he should know by now how jeff is!  if he still has a problem with it then he may need to find someone else to keep him in the style he is accustomed to.  jeff is not going to change for him.


----------



## junqueprincess

Aimee3 said:


> If jenni only “worked” for Jeff/ Bravo 5 months of the year, that left her 7 months of the year to try and make it as an actress in other areas.  No one was stopping her. Or was bravo prohibiting her from pursuing other gigs?



Seems like this was her BIGGEST acting job, I don’t care if she’s on. #lame


----------



## chowlover2

junqueprincess said:


> Seems like this was her BIGGEST acting job, I don’t care if she’s on. #lame


I'm with you, Jeff is the show. I want to watch Monroe grow up!


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> I'm with you, Jeff is the show. I want to watch Monroe grow up!




This is my hope too! I know that’s a lot of years ahead but I want to see Jeff dealing with his little mini-me so much!


----------



## jmaemonte

https://www.realitytea.com/2018/10/...rrogates-story-in-lawsuit-against-jeff-lewis/

The surrogate who carried *Jeff Lewis* and *Gage Edward’s* daughter Monroe is suing the couple, Bravo, and the production company behind *Flipping Out*. She claims that she did not consent to the birth being filmed and she was shocked to see that on TV.

Now, the surrogate has the support of the doctor in the delivery room who just verified her version of events. This one is bound to get ugly.


According to legal documents obtained by The Blast, Dr. Lindsey Cafferata filed a declaration in support of Alexandra Trent, the surrogate. The doctor claimed that she “heard Ms. Trent inform the show producers that she did not want to be filmed while she gave birth as she did not want her reproductive organs displayed on television.” To be fair, her organs were not actually “displayed on television” since they were blurred out, but pretty much anyone would be upset if she genuinely had no idea the birth was filmed for the show.

The doctor also substantiates the surrogate’s claim that *Jeff* and *Gage* wanted to “film the birth for home use,” not for the show.

In her declaration, the doctor said, “On the day of the birth, I assumed my statement was being respected as I did not see any cameras in the labor room before labor started. I was also not notified by Defendants that they were going to film the birth as they had done previously with other medical procedures. It appears from the show episode that Defendants were filming the birth from behind a curtain.” Were they “filming it from behind the curtain”? Or were they openly filming for “home use”? Very unclear. Maybe production filmed these conversations and can verify what they actually agreed from. Now wouldn’t that be ironic?

The surrogate said the release she signed was just to film one appearance and that she would have to sign other releases for additional appearances. Of course, *Jeff*, *Gage*, and Bravo maintain that none of these claims are true. Ironically enough, this could make for some interesting content on the show, if they would be allowed to discuss it, which they probably aren’t.


----------



## jmaemonte

https://www.realitytea.com/2018/10/...been-renewed-discusses-feud-with-jenni-pulos/

Most people get tight lipped when they are in the middle of a lawsuit, but *Jeff Lewis* is not one of those people and that’s why his fans love him. Jeff, his partner *Gage Edward* , and Bravo, are being sued by the surrogate who carried their daughter Monroe after the birth was featured on their show* Flipping Out*.

That’s not the only major drama going on behind the scenes though. Jeff and his former BFF/assistant *Jenni Pulos* are in a major feud after he says she told Bravo bosses that he was “abusive.”


In an interview with Jenny McCarthy on her Sirius radio show, *Jeff* admitted that he was unsure about the future of *Flipping Out*. Jeff revealed, “Because of all the issues that have been going on with me, the pending lawsuit and also the radio show has created a lot of problems for me at Bravo because I’ve talked about behind-the-scenes. I’ve talked about contracts.”

Not only that, but Jeff shared, “I’ve had a lot of heat from Bravo. They have not renewed my contact. It expires on October 15 and I’m looking for a job.” *Jenny McCarthy* asked, “Are you nervous that you’re not going to get resigned?” He admitted, “I am nervous.” He later revealed, “Did you know I’m on restriction from Bravo? They’ve banned all Bravo guests from my show. They’re punishing me.”

If *Flipping Out* does not get renewed, *Jeff* has an idea for a new Bravo show. He shared, “I like *Bethenny [Frankel]* a lot. I have a lot of respect for her.” He shared, “I actually told Bethenny we should have a show together. I don’t know if *Fredrik [Eklund]* is gonna do that show with her again.” Then he admitted, “I just don’t think Fredrik looked good in that show. I don’t think it’s a good platform for him. I think he’s  great on *Million Dollar Listing*.”

Just like every interview *Jeff* has done lately, the conversation turned to his fall out with *Jenni*, especially after he posted a photo to promote the show with a big “X” across her face. Jeff said, “I was promoting the show and I put up a picture on social media with Jenni and myself and I put a red ‘X’ over her face. This is actually kind of a funny story. Bravo immediately started calling me and they called me all day. ‘Please take this down. Please take this down. Please take this down. Please take this down.’ At the end of the day, the SVP, the big boss, sent me a simple text.”

* Delivery Room Doctor Backs Surrogate’s Story In Lawsuit Against Jeff Lewis*
After that, *Jeff* admitted, “I took it right down.” He continued, “I thought it was funny. I meant it as a joke. If we’re trying to promote the show, a lot of people saw that. I understand now that I understand the message that they wanted me to send.” He confessed, “She hasn’t talked to me for three months.” He pointed out, “We’ve been friends for sixteen years.”

*Jeff* explained why he is so upset by their falling out: “If we have a disagreement, I’m still not going to our boss to complain about you. I’m gonna wait. I’m gonna give it a minute and I’m gonna approach you again.” He continued, “She went to our bosses and got me in some trouble and that was unnecessary because that was something we could have worked out on our own.” Fair enough.

Even so, he doesn’t think that it was devious on her part. He admitted, “I just think truly it was an emotional, knee jerk, not planned reaction and I honestly think she regrets it. What I would love right now, which would help with the healing process, call me, *Jenni*. Call me. Tell me what you were thinking. Apologize. Let’s talk about this.” Please talk about this. If not for your relationship, at least for the fandom.

*Jeff* also dished on the latest gossip regarding *Lisa Vanderpump*. He thinks LVP is ghosting Bravo and the her Real Housewives of Beverly Hills co-stars. Jeff doesn’t think she’ll leave the show. “She’s very tied in to Bravo with Vanderpump Rules and all of that.” Jeff and Jenny McCarthy agree that it’d be a fine move for her to move over to Vanderpump Rules and just be the queen bee over there if does decide to drop RHOBH.

He once again addressed the wine throwing episode he was part of with Brandi Glanville on *Watch What Happens Live*. You can listen to that video clip here.


----------



## Aimee3

If Bravo drops Jeff, I hope another network picks him up.  I really enjoy watching him and Flipping Out.  He’s a breath of fresh air and either a great actor or its entirely unscripted.   Love you Jeff!


----------



## Blueberry1

I think with Jeff we are seeing someone who has the natural gift of quick wit, and a lot of verbal intelligence. I don’t think his barbs are scripted. Bethenny has the same sort of gifts. I think a show with the both of them could be like a really good Wimbledon match.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Oct 1st,  on WWHL, Andy Cohen announced that Jeff Lewis' 3x week summer schedule was becoming permanent. Jeff, who was a guest that night, thanked Andy for the opportunity, etc so I'd be surprised if Bravo/Andy was "firing" Jeff by not renewing his contract. 

But Jeff certainly has a knack for causing or attracting trouble! 

Wish I had Sirius radio but I'm hardly ever in my car or listening to radio. Well, except for My Talk 107.1FM out of Mpls StP.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Blueberry1 said:


> I think with Jeff we are seeing someone who has the natural gift of quick wit, and a lot of verbal intelligence. I don’t think his barbs are scripted. Bethenny has the same sort of gifts. I think a show with the both of them could be like a really good Wimbledon match.



I completely agree with you - both highly intelligent and quick witted individuals. However, neither seems to have control over their tongue. Or their emotional outbursts. Or possess empathy. Or exhibit self-awareness - esp as objective evaluators of their own behaviour.

In short, it would be a blood bath.
The stuff of Wm Shakespeare.


----------



## bag-princess

Blueberry1 said:


> I think with Jeff we are seeing someone who has the natural gift of quick wit, and a lot of verbal intelligence. I don’t think his barbs are scripted. Bethenny has the same sort of gifts. I think a show with the both of them could be like a really good Wimbledon match.




i completely agree with you!  there is no way anyone could be writing the things he says for him or even anticipate what he may say next!  i love people like him that are so quick and don't have to "wait i will get back to you" with a reply!  LOL     i like being around people like him because i too can be quick on my feet with a reply so it's fun when you have someone to go back and forth with!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jeff as an employer seems hard to work with. As a partner, I don’t know how Gage does it. 

All the bickering is just.... exhausting


----------



## Longchamp

I like Jeff.  I listen to his radio show more than the television show.  I was surprised that the radio version of Jeff was extended to 3 d/ week with the amount of shade and spoilers that he reveals. It's great for the listener. He's witty, has a good sense of humor. More likable on radio than on TV and shares some of his soft side.  He always elevates and promotes his guests. He is very self deprecating on radio.

My understanding, could be wrong is that Andy has control of who is on his namesake radio station on Sirius. He does not have control of hiring and firing associated with Bravo.


----------



## buzzytoes

Longchamp said:


> I like Jeff.  I listen to his radio show more than the television show.  I was surprised that the radio version of Jeff was extended to 3 d/ week with the amount of shade and spoilers that he reveals. It's great for the listener. He's witty, has a good sense of humor. More likable on radio than on TV and shares some of his soft side.  He always elevates and promotes his guests. He is very self deprecating on radio.
> 
> My understanding, could be wrong is that Andy has control of who is on his namesake radio station on Sirius. He does not have control of hiring and firing associated with Bravo.



I love him as well. I don't even watch Flipping Out but I listen to his radio show on the regular and am often laughing along. I do wish he'd quit having whatshername from Miami on there because all she does is talk over him, but I have enjoyed everyone else.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> I love him as well. I don't even watch Flipping Out but I listen to his radio show on the regular and am often laughing along. I do wish he'd quit having whatshername from Miami on there because all she does is talk over him, but I have enjoyed everyone else.


Leah Black?


----------



## Ceeyahd

buzzytoes said:


> I love him as well. I don't even watch Flipping Out but I listen to his radio show on the regular and am often laughing along. I do wish he'd quit having whatshername from Miami on there because all she does is talk over him, but I have enjoyed everyone else.


Yes, that distinct sing song loud constant laugh... Leah Black


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> Leah Black?


Yes! I completely blanked on her name. She annoys me. I was to call in and tell her it's not called The Leah Black show.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, that distinct sing song loud constant laugh... Leah Black


Mostly what bugs me is she feels the need to talk like it's her show and she knows everything about everything.


----------



## Ceeyahd

buzzytoes said:


> Mostly what bugs me is she feels the need to talk like it's her show and she knows everything about everything.


Yes, constant, almost nervous articulating.


----------



## bag-princess

OMGoodness! Jeff just posted this on FB!! 


“I guess there’s no going away party at Bravo?”


----------



## jmaemonte

bag-princess said:


> OMGoodness! Jeff just posted this on FB!!
> 
> 
> “I guess there’s no going away party at Bravo?”
> View attachment 4223123



Too bad.  One of my favorite shows on Bravo. ☹️


----------



## Swanky

Lol, he’s funny. I love him, he won’t be gone for long!


----------



## Aimee3

Oh no!!!!  Miss him alteady. I don’t have satellite radio.


----------



## Swanky

I listen on Sirius but I can’t stand Leah Black, I have to turn it


----------



## bag-princess

jmaemonte said:


> Too bad.  One of my favorite shows on Bravo. ☹️



yes it is!  i only watch three - Jeff, MDLNY and MDLLA  but jeff is always my favorite! 




Swanky said:


> Lol, he’s funny. I love him, he won’t be gone for long!



that is my hope and prayer!   i have been watching him for years and just can't imagine his show being gone for good!


----------



## lulilu

Love Jeff.  Can't believe Bravo would let him go, or that another network won't pick him up.


----------



## Blueberry1

Bravo wants to make him a predictable commodity- and Jeff is his own person!  Hope a less formulaic network can pick up his show.


----------



## jennlt

lulilu said:


> Love Jeff.  Can't believe Bravo would let him go, or that another network won't pick him up.


+1


----------



## GoGlam

Wait what? Did he make that image himself? Otherwise, why would Bravo fire him that way?


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> Wait what? Did he make that image himself? Otherwise, why would Bravo fire him that way?



 [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I believe that was Jeff’s idea and his crazy humor that I adore!!


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I believe that was Jeff’s idea and his crazy humor that I adore!!



It’s funny but I’m sad that he’s off bravo


----------



## lulilu

The show last night was heart-breaking.  Watching Jeff deal with his grandmom's illness was unbelievably sad.  Say what you will about him, but he lets the world see him in such an honest way.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> The show last night was heart-breaking.  Watching Jeff deal with his grandmom's illness was unbelievably sad.  Say what you will about him, but he lets the world see him in such an honest way.




It was so sad!! Especially when he had Cat making the final plans so everything could be in place when the time came. It broke my heart to see him struggle with that.[emoji22]


----------



## MamaSleepy

I'm glad little Monroe will have film of her Gr.Grandmother to watch in the future. 

I wonder how Jenni feels now that the show is cancelled?  She knew in advance how rude Jeff can be but returned anyway. She could have elected to skip the short gig. It was pretty obvious last night that Jeff has been making a concentrated effort to reform himself. I'm anxious to see what occurred between them that was so different from the past yrs that required Jenni to formally file a complaint.


----------



## bag-princess

MamaSleepy said:


> I'm glad little Monroe will have film of her Gr.Grandmother to watch in the future.
> 
> I wonder how Jenni feels now that the show is cancelled?  She knew in advance how rude Jeff can be but returned anyway. She could have elected to skip the short gig. It was pretty obvious last night that Jeff has been making a concentrated effort to reform himself. *I'm anxious to see what occurred between them that was so different from the past yrs that required Jenni to formally file a complaint*.




I was wondering if she got some kind of satisfaction from the news about the show  since she wasn’t going to be On anymore anyway. But like you I would love to know what happened that was so bad and so different all of a sudden that she would feel the need to do that.


----------



## Longchamp

Jeff has been discussing the reading of his grandmother's will on his radio show.
First time I thought Jeff went too far.  Not that it was sentimental but he gave the distribution percentages and who got what.
I guess he hates his brother and his wife as he made them out to be greedy. Found the whole bit a little tasteless and TMI.  But he might have been embellishing for radio and his brothers were okay with the whole shtick. 

Other than that, I love the guy.  He said on his radio show that they have heard from two other producers wanting to pick him up as a show.  He mentioned something about wanting to work with B. I almost threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Longchamp

this is what Jeff said when on Jenny McCarthy show. Some of which he repeated on his show.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...Jenni-Pulos-Bravo-pull-plug-Flipping-Out.html

As if getting into the nitty gritty about his own show wasn't enough, Lewis also had a few things to say about his fellow Bravo stars.

Lisa Vanderpump is 'ghosting' her fellow Real Housewives, according to Jeff - meaning she's been avoiding her co-stars without explanation.
*
It's possible, he said, that she might be over the whole franchise and could easily move over to Vanderpump Rules full time.*

As for the glass of wine Brandi Glanville infamously tossed in his face, the California native swore that he didn't see it coming.

And, speaking of drinking, Lewis said that RHONY star Dorinda Medley seemed to handle her alcohol just fine when she is out with him.

Jeff said the show is likely focusing on one or two bad nights to paint the picture that she is worse.

I*f Flipping Out does end after it's current eleventh season, Jeff said he's open to doing a show with Bethenny Frankel.

The two have been texting about the possibility, but he said he won't let her 'railroad' him like she did with Million Dollar Listing star Fredrik Eklund.  *


----------



## bag-princess

Jeff said sign the petition!!! [emoji1]

“I’m normally not political, but this is an important cause.” 


https://www.change.org/p/bravo-executives-renew-jeff-lewis-contract-at-bravo


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think for Jeff to bombard the design associate with all the leg work preparing for his grandmother’s passing was in poor taste. 

It’s like she walked in the room and BAM!  He could have called her beforehand about his grandmother. 

My family owns a funeral home and planning someone’s  transition isn’t an easy task.  But since Jeff is such a control freak, I think he should handle it all.


----------



## jmaemonte

bag-princess said:


> Jeff said sign the petition!!! [emoji1]
> 
> “I’m normally not political, but this is an important cause.”
> 
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/bravo-executives-renew-jeff-lewis-contract-at-bravo



I really enjoy Jeff and his antics but I do not believe he is helping his cause supporting this petition. I can’t imagine that Bravo is going to react favorably to this.  Seems quite desperate on his part.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lulilu said:


> The show last night was heart-breaking.  Watching Jeff deal with his grandmom's illness was unbelievably sad.  Say what you will about him, but he lets the world see him in such an honest way.


It was an episode with a lot of depth. I loved seeing Jeff joke with his grandmother as he was trying to make her happy and comfortable in her room. That apple didn't fall far from the tree. The scenes with Jenni were very touching. I'm not a big fan of hers but it was clear that she has been so close to Jeff and his family. And I loved seeing Gage take charge. Just do what he wants! These workers are so used to bickering with Jeff that they don't treat him with respect when he tells them to do something. Yes, he changes his mind. But Gage was clear and direct.


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> The show last night was heart-breaking.  Watching Jeff deal with his grandmom's illness was unbelievably sad.  Say what you will about him, but he lets the world see him in such an honest way.


Grandma DOES look like Monroe!
So sad, though.  I recognize everything Jeff did for her


----------



## Vanilla Bean

DC-Cutie said:


> My family owns a funeral home and planning someone’s  transition isn’t an easy task.



A friend of mine recently told me that his daughter-in-law was transitioning. I'm glad I was quiet while he spoke because I think of "transitioning" as meaning a gender change. I didn't know that it's also a term for dying.


----------



## Prufrock613

jmaemonte said:


> I really enjoy Jeff and his antics but I do not believe he is helping his cause supporting this petition. I can’t imagine that Bravo is going to react favorably to this.  Seems quite desperate on his part.


They’ll kick him off, but keep a felon like Tre Guidiace? - or Thomas Ravanel?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Longchamp said:


> Jeff has been discussing the reading of his grandmother's will on his radio show.
> First time I thought Jeff went too far.  Not that it was sentimental but he gave the distribution percentages and who got what.
> I guess he hates his brother and his wife as he made them out to be greedy. Found the whole bit a little tasteless and TMI.  But he might have been embellishing for radio and his brothers were okay with the whole shtick.



I was surprised to find out much of an extended family Jeff has. With family, you've got normal interpersonal relationship issues extended to include in-laws plus the bonus of a whole new layer of drama. You do the best you can and you still make at least one person unhappy. It's such a common experience that I don't find it out-of-line to hear about the squabble over Spode china.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I think for Jeff to bombard the design associate with all the leg work preparing for his grandmother’s passing was in poor taste.
> 
> It’s like she walked in the room and BAM!  He could have called her beforehand about his grandmother.
> 
> My family owns a funeral home and planning someone’s  transition isn’t an easy task.  But since Jeff is such a control freak, I think he should handle it all.





It’s funny how people watch and think everything is in a bubble and exactly the way it is shown. I don’t believe for a minute that was the first Cat was hearing about what was going on! Just because we don’t see something happening doesn’t mean it hasn’t. They can’t show every conversation.


----------



## bisbee

DC-Cutie said:


> I think for Jeff to bombard the design associate with all the leg work preparing for his grandmother’s passing was in poor taste.
> 
> It’s like she walked in the room and BAM!  He could have called her beforehand about his grandmother.
> 
> My family owns a funeral home and planning someone’s  transition isn’t an easy task.  But since Jeff is such a control freak, I think he should handle it all.



Jeff doesn’t show much emotion on the outside, but I think he was stressed to the limit.  He didn’t know what needed to be done, so he was actually asking Cat to find all of that out.  I’m certain she went back to him so he could approve the plans that were put in place.

When my mother died, I had no idea what to do...my father called and told me - he got the call from the hospital.  I was in my early 40s.  I called my in-laws and asked them.  I called the funeral home and they took it from there...I of course had more to do and decide, but needed guidance.  When my father died 4 years later, it just took a phone call to take care of everything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisbee said:


> Jeff doesn’t show much emotion on the outside, but I think he was stressed to the limit.  He didn’t know what needed to be done, so he was actually asking Cat to find all of that out.  I’m certain she went back to him so he could approve the plans that were put in place.
> 
> When my mother died, I had no idea what to do...my father called and told me - he got the call from the hospital.  I was in my early 40s.  I called my in-laws and asked them.  I called the funeral home and they took it from there...I of course had more to do and decide, but needed guidance.  When my father died 4 years later, it just took a phone call to take care of everything.


that was your mother.  it's different, than asking your employee.


----------



## jmaemonte

Prufrock613 said:


> They’ll kick him off, but keep a felon like Tre Guidiace? - or Thomas Ravanel?


 I completely agree with you. I love Jeff and the show. I just think with the surrogate suing Bravo, Jenny’s complaints to Bravo and him giving behind the scene “secrets” that he became more of a liability to them than they thought he was worth.


----------



## jmaemonte

*https://people.com/home/jeff-lewis-reads-scathing-texts-boss-andy-cohen/*

*Jeff Lewis Reads Scathing Texts on Radio He Claims Are from Boss Andy Cohen*
Andy Cohen may be the latest friend Jeff Lewis has fallen out with after the_Flipping Out_ star read his alleged text exchange with his boss on the radio.

On Monday, Lewis shared a picture of himself on Instagram in which he’s standing in front of a white board bearing his image and decorated with phrases like “Your 15 minutes are up,” and “Better luck with radio.” The photo, which Lewis later admitted he doctored himself, was a dig at Bravo, which he says did not renew his contract with the network before it expired on Oct. 15, making the future of his show uncertain.

According to Lewis, Cohen didn’t appreciate the social media post, which he says, he meant to be a joke.

“As you know, Andy Cohen has been known to lose his temper with me,” Lewis said on his SiriusXM radio show _Jeff Lewis Live__, _which is part of Cohen’s channel RadioAndy, on Tuesday_. _“After 11 years, we’ve been very much of a sibling type of a relationship.

He continued by presenting alleged evidence of their sometimes-contentious bond. “I normally would never read his texts on air — but the reason I would read this is that he has changed his strategy with me,” Lewis says. “Yesterday, I think when it happened, he thought, ‘I’m not getting through to him by screaming at him. I’m not getting through to him by writing nasty, threatening texts. I’m going to try a different strategy.'”

*RELATED: Flipping Out’s Jeff Lewis Lists $8 Million Hollywood House He First Bought for $860,000*

Lewis then went on to read their alleged text message exchange, which began with Cohen allegedly asking Lewis what he hoped to achieve by posting the photo, to which Lewis responded. “It’s a joke. Didn’t mean anything by it.”

“Would it be funny to Bravo?” Cohen allegedly asked.

“I hope so,” Lewis responded, before Cohen allegedly added, “I highly doubt it.”

“I wasn’t going after them in any way,” Lewis wrote to Cohen. “Just making fun of the situation.”

“Uh huh,” Cohen allegedly wrote back. “Looks to me like you’re vilifying the network. They usually pick up shows after they finish their season. But maybe you want to let competitors know you are open for business, which you are definitely doing.”

Lewis went on to claim that he was not, in fact “vilifying the network” but instead, “letting competitors know I’m a free agent” and even teased leaving Bravo for another network.

“You’re a very smart guy,” Lewis continued. “I’ll be at _WE_ in no time. I really do like everybody at Bravo. It’s not personal.”

Nicole Wilder/Bravo/Getty Images
Cohen wasn’t buying it, and allegedly asked Lewis rhetorically if he didn’t have an agent who could let competitors know he might be on the market for a new job. “You’re just pissing everyone there off again and making them think Bravo is cancelling the show, which doesn’t make them look good,” Cohen allegedly wrote. “If you’re doing it to work somewhere else, I get it.”

But Lewis maintains that he would want to stay with the network if the opportunity presented itself.

“I’m always open to working with and for Bravo,” Lewis said. “There is no ill will from me.”

Lewis also clarified on the radio show that _Flipping Out_ has not officially been cancelled. He noted that often, the network will wait until they collect the ratings to make a decision about renewal.

Reps for Bravo confirmed to PEOPLE that “nothing official has been determined” regarding _Flipping Out_. They had no comment on the status of Lewis’ contract, and did not return a request for comment from Cohen.


----------



## MamaSleepy

jmaemonte said:


> I really enjoy Jeff and his antics but I do not believe he is helping his cause supporting this petition. I can’t imagine that Bravo is going to react favorably to this.  Seems quite desperate on his part.


Agree -- who would want to return to what would surely be a tension-filled work environment ?


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's always 'it was a joke'...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The photo with the white board clearly was a joke, and Jeff seems to like "poor me" jokes in particular. "_______________ just fired me! How am I going to pay for ______________"


----------



## DC-Cutie

i wonder how his relationship with the paint company soured.


----------



## jmaemonte

DC-Cutie said:


> i wonder how his relationship with the paint company soured.



Jeff’s “over the top reactions” make for great TV but I’m sure his unprofessionalism does not go over well in the business/corporate world. Oftentimes, he is his own worst enemy.


----------



## Longchamp

Andy addressed it last night and so did Jeff on the radio today regarding the text.
From Jeff s perspective, it will work out with their friendship. Again more drama; most likely for Jeff's benefit.
Per Jeff, Jenni's reaction on TV with the illness and death of his grandmother was short lived. He never heard from her when she passed or outside of taping the show.


----------



## Longchamp

Vanilla Bean said:


> I was surprised to find out much of an extended family Jeff has. With family, you've got normal interpersonal relationship issues extended to include in-laws plus the bonus of a whole new layer of drama. You do the best you can and you still make at least one person unhappy. It's such a common experience that I don't find it out-of-line to hear about the squabble over Spode china.


Respectively disagree.  He showed a nasty side and wouldn't disrespect my family on the radio.
what family doesn't have squabbles, but that's not the issue. I'm not ruling out that the situation was embellished for radio.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Perhaps because I have heard much worse about family members from friends, I didn't think it was nasty. It was more of a complaint that he was caught in the middle of family members who wanted the same stuff. Pretty mild. In terms of sharing personal info on the radio, Jeff would not have had a show on Bravo for as long as he has if he wasn't willing to open up. I would expect that over the years his threshold for crossing the line has gotten a lot higher. Maybe that's not such a good thing but it's also a way to learn that you're not as unique or special as you like to think so why not share.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jmaemonte said:


> Jeff’s “over the top reactions” make for great TV but I’m sure his unprofessionalism does not go over well in the business/corporate world. Oftentimes, he is his own worst enemy.



He's definitely not a good "employee" in terms of being managed. He needs to be in charge and that can be trouble in the wrong environment.


----------



## bisbee

DC-Cutie said:


> that was your mother.  it's different, than asking your employee.


Of course, a different situation.  But...I understood Jeff to say he didn’t know what needed to be done.  I think Cat was going to find that out for him, so he would be prepared when the end came for his grandmother.  I doubt that she would have done things like pick out a coffin, etc..


----------



## MamaSleepy

DC-Cutie said:


> i wonder how his relationship with the paint company soured.


Oh, I forgot abt his paint! Yes, wonder what happened there? Gee Jeff, wonder what all these broken relationships have in common?


----------



## MamaSleepy

jmaemonte said:


> *https://people.com/home/jeff-lewis-reads-scathing-texts-boss-andy-cohen/*
> 
> *Jeff Lewis Reads Scathing Texts on Radio He Claims Are from Boss Andy Cohen*
> Andy Cohen may be the latest friend Jeff Lewis has fallen out with after the_Flipping Out_ star read his alleged text exchange with his boss on the radio.
> 
> On Monday, Lewis shared a picture of himself on Instagram in which he’s standing in front of a white board bearing his image and decorated with phrases like “Your 15 minutes are up,” and “Better luck with radio.” The photo, which Lewis later admitted he doctored himself, was a dig at Bravo, which he says did not renew his contract with the network before it expired on Oct. 15, making the future of his show uncertain.
> 
> According to Lewis, Cohen didn’t appreciate the social media post, which he says, he meant to be a joke.
> 
> “As you know, Andy Cohen has been known to lose his temper with me,” Lewis said on his SiriusXM radio show _Jeff Lewis Live__, _which is part of Cohen’s channel RadioAndy, on Tuesday_. _“After 11 years, we’ve been very much of a sibling type of a relationship.
> 
> He continued by presenting alleged evidence of their sometimes-contentious bond. “I normally would never read his texts on air — but the reason I would read this is that he has changed his strategy with me,” Lewis says. “Yesterday, I think when it happened, he thought, ‘I’m not getting through to him by screaming at him. I’m not getting through to him by writing nasty, threatening texts. I’m going to try a different strategy.'”
> 
> *RELATED: Flipping Out’s Jeff Lewis Lists $8 Million Hollywood House He First Bought for $860,000*
> 
> Lewis then went on to read their alleged text message exchange, which began with Cohen allegedly asking Lewis what he hoped to achieve by posting the photo, to which Lewis responded. “It’s a joke. Didn’t mean anything by it.”
> 
> “Would it be funny to Bravo?” Cohen allegedly asked.
> 
> “I hope so,” Lewis responded, before Cohen allegedly added, “I highly doubt it.”
> 
> “I wasn’t going after them in any way,” Lewis wrote to Cohen. “Just making fun of the situation.”
> 
> “Uh huh,” Cohen allegedly wrote back. “Looks to me like you’re vilifying the network. They usually pick up shows after they finish their season. But maybe you want to let competitors know you are open for business, which you are definitely doing.”
> 
> Lewis went on to claim that he was not, in fact “vilifying the network” but instead, “letting competitors know I’m a free agent” and even teased leaving Bravo for another network.
> 
> “You’re a very smart guy,” Lewis continued. “I’ll be at _WE_ in no time. I really do like everybody at Bravo. It’s not personal.”
> 
> Nicole Wilder/Bravo/Getty Images
> Cohen wasn’t buying it, and allegedly asked Lewis rhetorically if he didn’t have an agent who could let competitors know he might be on the market for a new job. “You’re just pissing everyone there off again and making them think Bravo is cancelling the show, which doesn’t make them look good,” Cohen allegedly wrote. “If you’re doing it to work somewhere else, I get it.”
> 
> But Lewis maintains that he would want to stay with the network if the opportunity presented itself.
> 
> “I’m always open to working with and for Bravo,” Lewis said. “There is no ill will from me.”
> 
> Lewis also clarified on the radio show that _Flipping Out_ has not officially been cancelled. He noted that often, the network will wait until they collect the ratings to make a decision about renewal.
> 
> Reps for Bravo confirmed to PEOPLE that “nothing official has been determined” regarding _Flipping Out_. They had no comment on the status of Lewis’ contract, and did not return a request for comment from Cohen.


Oh good grief, Lewis is acting like a willful, spoiled child. He needs a time-out. I can see why it took a personality like his Grandmother Patty to keep him in line.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Andy addressed it last night and so did Jeff on the radio today regarding the text.
> From Jeff s perspective, it will work out with their friendship. Again more drama; most likely for Jeff's benefit.
> Per Jeff, Jenni's reaction on TV with the illness and death of his grandmother was short lived. He never heard from her when she passed or outside of taping the show.




I’m not surprised or shocked! Jenni has proven to be fake as a $3 bill!


----------



## buzzytoes

It’s so funny to me to listen to him on the radio and then see how the media interprets it. I would never call those texts “scathing” in the slightest. He straight up said “Andy is a smart guy and changed his tactic with me. He knows screaming doesn’t do anything so he tried something different” and they were laughing about it. The texts were sarcastic and typical of their relationship- which is very brotherly. It very much sounded like “so how’s that behavior working out for you?”


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> It’s so funny to me to listen to him on the radio and then see how the media interprets it. I would never call those texts “scathing” in the slightest. He straight up said “Andy is a smart guy and changed his tactic with me. He knows screaming doesn’t do anything so he tried something different” and they were laughing about it. The texts were sarcastic and typical of their relationship- which is very brotherly. It very much sounded like “so how’s that behavior working out for you?”


\


ICAM  that is how i see it too.


----------



## beekmanhill

buzzytoes said:


> It’s so funny to me to listen to him on the radio and then see how the media interprets it. I would never call those texts “scathing” in the slightest. He straight up said “Andy is a smart guy and changed his tactic with me. He knows screaming doesn’t do anything so he tried something different” and they were laughing about it. The texts were sarcastic and typical of their relationship- which is very brotherly. It very much sounded like “so how’s that behavior working out for you?”



I wondered all the time if this was just a way for Jeff to get a better deal with some other network.  
What property did the grandmother have that people fought over?  The show made it seem as if Jeff was handling all her affairs.  I assumed he was funding her as well.  

Jenni is really a good actress if she pulled off those scenes with grandma and then didn’t even call when grandma passed.  She had me fooled.


----------



## buzzytoes

beekmanhill said:


> I wondered all the time if this was just a way for Jeff to get a better deal with some other network.
> What property did the grandmother have that people fought over?  The show made it seem as if Jeff was handling all her affairs.  I assumed he was funding her as well.
> 
> Jenni is really a good actress if she pulled off those scenes with grandma and then didn’t even call when grandma passed.  She had me fooled.



It was just little things like China and jewelry. I don’t think she had anything that was like super high monetary value.


----------



## MamaSleepy

beekmanhill said:


> I wondered all the time if this was just a way for Jeff to get a better deal with some other network.
> What property did the grandmother have that people fought over?  The show made it seem as if Jeff was handling all her affairs.  I assumed he was funding her as well.
> 
> Jenni is really a good actress if she pulled off those scenes with grandma and then didn’t even call when grandma passed.  She had me fooled.


Or, another possible scenario is Jenni really was heart sick but then Lewis upset her enough to keep her away.


----------



## Blueberry1

So there was no episode last night. [emoji20] wonder why?


----------



## Longchamp

Yep, this is getting out of control with his lawsuit over the birth filming. Wonder why they just don't settle and call it a day? 
This can't be helping Jeff's career such as tiles with Home Depot and won't be surprised if Sirius drops him. 


*https://people.com/home/jeff-lewis-...daughters-surrogate-giving-birth-judge-rules/*

Jeff Lewis will have to battle it out in court with his daughter’s surrogate, a judge ruled Monday.

After pushing to have his legal dispute with Alexandra Trent, the woman who carried his and partner Gage Edward’s daughter Monroe, be sorted out in private arbitration, the _Flipping Out_ star was told that he will have to take part in a presumptively public trial.

Trent filed a complaint against Lewis, Edward, their show’s production company, Authentic Entertainment, and Bravo in June claiming that _Flipping Out_ producers filmed her giving birth to their daughter Monroe, now nearly 2, including capturing video of her vagina, without permission, and that Lewis and Edward had personally humiliated her by making “disgusting” commentson the show, according to a complaint obtained by PEOPLE.

Lewis had previously tried to have her suit thrown out, stating that the issue must be resolved in arbitration due to a clause in Trent’s contract. Now, a judge denied Lewis’s request and ruled that no such clause exists and the case will go to trial.


The judge found that the surrogacy contract Trent signed “is reasonably susceptible to more than one interpretation.” The agreement also made no specific mention of “filming [her] giving birth.”

Reps for Bravo had no comment on the ruling.

In June, Lewis says he was “blindsided” by the lawsuit and claims that _Flipping Out_ filmed Trent without her permission.

“That, to me, is insanity, because we were upfront and honest from the beginning, to the point where her appearance release was a part of the surrogacy agreement because the whole idea was to document this journey,” he said. “It was part of her agreement, it was all tied in. So how do you now say that you didn’t know you were being filmed? It’s a broad appearance release!”

“And not only did she sign an appearance release as part of our surrogacy contract, I believe she signed it as a separate appearance release with the production company. And she signed a nondisclosure agreement, which she now violated. So what’s the point of legal agreements if you’re just going to disregard them all?”
“What Lewis had been saying in the press this whole time is that there is a release that covers the filming that took place, but the judge ruled yesterday that there is no release [that says this],” Trent’s lawyer, Arun Dayalan, told PEOPLe PEOPLE. “And whatever they’re waving around as a release, doesn’t apply to what happened.” Now, he continues, “they’re going to have to answer in court for invading our client’s privacy in her birthing room.”

Furthermore, Dayalan stated, “The court . . . said that even if it did apply, it was unconscionable, meaning that it was so oppressive — the terms — that it doesn’t have any legal validity.”

According to background provided in the ruling, Trent alleges that she had answered an anonymous email requesting she meet with a couple whose identities she did not yet know about possibly acting as their surrogate.She traveled from her home in Butte, California, to meet with Lewis and Edward.

“She shows up at a valet stand and a production person shows her a release and she signs that release. But that release was only for that day,” Dayalan, her lawyer, contends. Trent signed at least one subsequent contract, he says, to appear on the show during ultrasound appointments, but no agreements included mention of her being filmed while giving birth.

According to the complaint, Trent expressly told the expectant couple more than once she did not want to be filmed in the delivery room. On one occasion, she claims, her doctor was present.

Her OB-GYN, Dr. Lindsey Cafferata filed a declaration on October 1 that she “heard Ms. Trent inform the show producers that she did not want to be filmed while she gave birth as she did not want her reproductive organs displayed on television,” according to legal documents first obtained by The Blast. The doctor recalled that producers told her “that there would be no filming during the birth” but that Lewis and Edward said they wanted the video for “home use.”
Trent’s complaint alleges that she never reached an agreement with Lewis and Gage about this proposed usage.

“The main thing here is there’s no contract for what they did,” argues Dayalan. “We alleged penal code violations because when you try to film somebody inside a birthing room, which is by code an extremely private situation, you broke the law, essentially.” 

Trent’s legal team expects that Lewis will appeal, but for now, the case is set to go to a juried trial. Trent is suing for  unlawful recording, invasion of privacy and fraud.


----------



## jmaemonte

As I recall, and I may be wrong, the only footage that was used from inside the room looked like it was taken with a personal camera which lends validity to the surrogate’s statement.  If that is the case, and Jeff and Gage lied to the surrogate that they were only filming for their own “personal use” then I definitely believe they (Jeff and Gage) are wrong in that situation.


----------



## beekmanhill

That is what I recall too.  Give her the money and be done with it.  That's what she wants.     I don't remember her vagina being shown.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> That is what I recall too.  Give her the money and be done with it.  That's what she wants.     I don't remember her vagina being shown.


Her vagina wasn’t shown.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jmaemonte said:


> As I recall, and I may be wrong, the only footage that was used from inside the room looked like it was taken with a personal camera which lends validity to the surrogate’s statement.  If that is the case, and Jeff and Gage lied to the surrogate that they were only filming for their own “personal use” then I definitely believe they (Jeff and Gage) are wrong in that situation.


This is my feeling as well. Usually a full on camera crew is in tow so you know what to expect. But the footage looked raw, like it was taken with a camera phone. 

If that’s what happened and she wasn’t told about it ahead of time, I agree with how she could be upset. 

Perhaps not upset with the recording. But upset that it was used on the show.


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> This is my feeling as well. Usually a full on camera crew is in tow so you know what to expect. But the footage looked raw, like it was taken with a camera phone.
> 
> If that’s what happened and she wasn’t told about it ahead of time, I agree with how she could be upset.
> 
> Perhaps not upset with the recording. But upset that it was used on the show.



This is where I disagree - why would you agree to be a surrogate for a couple who makes their money on reality TV and have an objection to being filmed?  To me, that’s what she signed on for when she agreed to be their surrogate. It’s not like she was being a surrogate for a policeman and his housewife. Although I’m also surprised the contract wasn’t more thorough to include filming the birth.


----------



## Ceeyahd

buzzytoes said:


> This is where I disagree - why would you agree to be a surrogate for a couple who makes their money on reality TV and have an objection to being filmed?  To me, that’s what she signed on for when she agreed to be their surrogate. It’s not like she was being a surrogate for a policeman and his housewife. Although I’m also surprised the contract wasn’t more thorough to include filming the birth.



I don't feel that way. The Kardashians had a child via surrogacy, and their surrogate wasn't exploited. I don't know what happened with Jeff and Gage regarding their surrogacy journey, but no woman/surrogate should be exploited.


----------



## jmaemonte

I think the surrogate’s request for no filming in the birthing room is completely reasonable and would not have detracted from the show at all.  She did allow the cameras to film her on several other occasions including doctors visits.  As far as Jeff’s comments regarding her private parts, although in poor taste, do not warrant a law suit. I agree that they should settle with her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> This is where I disagree - why would you agree to be a surrogate for a couple who makes their money on reality TV and have an objection to being filmed?  To me, that’s what she signed on for when she agreed to be their surrogate. It’s not like she was being a surrogate for a policeman and his housewife. Although I’m also surprised the contract wasn’t more thorough to include filming the birth.


Filiming going to appointments, hanging with the family, etc isn’t the same as having a camera in the birthing room.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I think being involved with a "reality family" means iron-clad releases are necessary on both sides. And the legal departments of both production company and network are responsible for making that happen, not talent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

_want to be honest with my listeners, and I want to be honest with my viewers because I respect my viewers and listeners, and I do have something to apologize for because I have always claimed that Flipping Out is a true, authentic, un-produced show. It is, however, Jenni has not worked for me for many– she has not been working for me for several, several seasons. She’semployed by Bravo. And I apologize because it is the one thing that is notauthentic about this show. These are my employees. These are my clients. These are my houses. This is my life, but she is employed by Bravo. She shows up the day of filming. She leaves the day that we are done filming. She doesn’t work for me for seven months out of the year. … She’s not employed by me. I don’t pay her. She’s not on my payroll. I need to make that clear. That was something that has always been a problem with me because I do try to live my life in an honest way, and it was the most inauthentic thing about this show. It was a problem for me. It has been a problem for me. _

Jeff claims that all elements of the show are real, genuine, and authentic, but how can that be true if one of the focalrelationships on the show is built on a false pretense? My guess is that Jeff and Jenni’s relationship is like _Vanderpump Rules_. Sure, the cast all “work” at SUR for a few weeks during filming, but for most of them, waitressing and bartending is not their full-time gig.

He goes on to explain that he and Jenni haven’t spoken in three months after she allegedly reported him to the production company for abuse and victimization. This became a major situation that Jeff described as “embarrassing” and“extremely time consuming”.


----------



## jmaemonte

DC-Cutie said:


> _want to be honest with my listeners, and I want to be honest with my viewers because I respect my viewers and listeners, and I do have something to apologize for because I have always claimed that Flipping Out is a true, authentic, un-produced show. It is, however, Jenni has not worked for me for many– she has not been working for me for several, several seasons. She’semployed by Bravo. And I apologize because it is the one thing that is notauthentic about this show. These are my employees. These are my clients. These are my houses. This is my life, but she is employed by Bravo. She shows up the day of filming. She leaves the day that we are done filming. She doesn’t work for me for seven months out of the year. … She’s not employed by me. I don’t pay her. She’s not on my payroll. I need to make that clear. That was something that has always been a problem with me because I do try to live my life in an honest way, and it was the most inauthentic thing about this show. It was a problem for me. It has been a problem for me. _
> 
> Jeff claims that all elements of the show are real, genuine, and authentic, but how can that be true if one of the focalrelationships on the show is built on a false pretense? My guess is that Jeff and Jenni’s relationship is like _Vanderpump Rules_. Sure, the cast all “work” at SUR for a few weeks during filming, but for most of them, waitressing and bartending is not their full-time gig.
> 
> He goes on to explain that he and Jenni haven’t spoken in three months after she allegedly reported him to the production company for abuse and victimization. This became a major situation that Jeff described as “embarrassing” and“extremely time consuming”.



I agree with you.  I watch a lot of reality tv and never once thought it was “real”.  There may not be scripts but there are predetermined storylines and “fights”. I watch it fully knowing that these people are reality “actors” and I still enjoy it. Flipping Out seems to be less “scripted” than the Housewives. There is not a lot of love for Jenni on this forum and I can understand that; however, I’ve never doubted that they did have a genuine friendship and relationship in the beginning.  He made her the Godmother of his child.  Jenni’s life has changed significantly from the beginning.  She is the mother of two young girls and marrried a surgeon. I am not offended that she only shows up for filming.  I get it.  Just like Vanderpump Rules.  It’s a “show”.  I am saddened that their relationship has broken down so significantly that they no longer speak just as I was when Zoila left.  I imagine there is blame on both parts. Now, if only this would happen with Gage.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gage can go!


----------



## chowlover2

jmaemonte said:


> I agree with you.  I watch a lot of reality tv and never once thought it was “real”.  There may not be scripts but there are predetermined storylines and “fights”. I watch it fully knowing that these people are reality “actors” and I still enjoy it. Flipping Out seems to be less “scripted” than the Housewives. There is not a lot of love for Jenni on this forum and I can understand that; however, I’ve never doubted that they did have a genuine friendship and relationship in the beginning.  He made her the Godmother of his child.  Jenni’s life has changed significantly from the beginning.  She is the mother of two young girls and marrried a surgeon. I am not offended that she only shows up for filming.  I get it.  Just like Vanderpump Rules.  It’s a “show”.  I am saddened that their relationship has broken down so significantly that they no longer speak just as I was when Zoila left.  I imagine there is blame on both parts. Now, if only this would happen with Gage.


When Jeff was on WWHL a few weeks ago someone asked about Zoila. He said they are now texting, and he expects their relationship to normalize in a year or 2. Baby steps was what I think he said.


----------



## jmaemonte

chowlover2 said:


> When Jeff was on WWHL a few weeks ago someone asked about Zoila. He said they are now texting, and he expects their relationship to normalize in a year or 2. Baby steps was what I think he said.



That’s good to hear!  I always loved watching those two interact.


----------



## beekmanhill

I didn't know he had a falling out with Zoila.  I thought she'd left voluntarily, or with a bit of a push, but that she and Jeff remained friends.  

I like Gage, guess I'm one of the few. I'm happy he has come more into his own this year.  He is really bonded with Monroe. I think he's done most of the day to day work with her that the nanny doesn't do.  He is really besotted with her; Jeff seems still to be at a little distance.


----------



## Blueberry1

Sometimes I like Gage and sometimes he seems too tightly wound - but I fervently hope he and Jeff stay together. Monroe would be the one to suffer the most if anything came between those two.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel like Jeff would use Monroe as a pawn when the relationship with Gage fails...


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like Jeff would use Monroe as a pawn when the relationship with Gage fails...



Seriously!? [emoji15]

If anyone it will be Gage. He hasn’t been sitting in the background with his little beady watching eyes for nothing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> Seriously!? [emoji15]
> 
> If anyone it will be Gage. He hasn’t been sitting in the background with his little beady watching eyes for nothing!


Beady eyes 

But I could see Jeff saying ‘she has my DNA not yours’


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Beady eyes
> 
> But I could see Jeff saying ‘she has my DNA not yours’




yes his beady watching eyes!  you know how the camera would cut to him - and he would be sitting there watching and listening to the conversation. not taking part in it but he was very much interested in all being said. 

you know now that you say it DC - yes i could see my Jeff saying that very thing.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Funny, I met Gage at a Bravo event and, in person, his eyes are sparkly not at all beady.


----------



## bag-princess

Vanilla Bean said:


> Funny, I met Gage at a Bravo event and, in person, his eyes are sparkly not at all beady.




Beady eyes can sparkle! [emoji1][emoji1]


adjective. marked by or having small, glittering eyes, especially *eyes that seem to gleam with malice, avarice, or lechery. staring with suspicion, skepticism, etc*.: The gambler gave the newcomer a beady-eyed look.


----------



## beekmanhill

I hope Gage has an iron clad legal agreement with Jeff as to what happens if they split up.  And I hope they used a better lawyer than the one who did the surrogacy deal.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> I hope Gage has an iron clad legal agreement with Jeff as to what happens if they split up.  And I hope they used a better lawyer than the one who did the surrogacy deal.




whatever it is Jeff is no fool!  i think that is why he sticks around although he whines about being abused and not valued and should leave  - he knows he will get nothing but the little panties he came to town with.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Oh I don’t think it was the lawyer that was the issue there.

I used to love watching this show but I slowly found myself changing the channel. I never really thought about why but it seems to me Jeff has a pattern of demanding complete and utter devotion from people and then treating them absolutely hideously and demeaning them. Then, when they leave (and they all do), he complains that he was good to them and gave them everything and they were gold diggers. 

I get that this might be a character he plays for entertainment but he seems to have a fundamental lack of understanding of decency. And that just isn’t entertaining (to me anyway).


----------



## DC-Cutie

are Gage and Jeff married?


----------



## beekmanhill

No, they aren't married.


----------



## bisbee

beekmanhill said:


> I didn't know he had a falling out with Zoila.  I thought she'd left voluntarily, or with a bit of a push, but that she and Jeff remained friends.
> 
> I like Gage, guess I'm one of the few. I'm happy he has come more into his own this year.  He is really bonded with Monroe. I think he's done most of the day to day work with her that the nanny doesn't do.  He is really besotted with her; Jeff seems still to be at a little distance.



I like him too...he is great with Monroe, and puts up with a lot of abuse from Jeff.  I think he is good for Jeff...and I don’t think he has “beady” eyes.


----------



## Longchamp

Jeff was going through a host of behind the scene stressors during the taping of recent scenes.  --- grandmother dying, surrogate suing, Zoila leaving, outs with Jenni. Tough for anyone to handle.  What bothers me about Jeff is most of his humor and wit lately comes at someone else's expense.  
I didn't like the shade that he threw at his brother and family on the radio.  They didn't sign up for the publicity.

All that being said, I still enjoy his radio show !!


----------



## bag-princess

bisbee said:


> I like him too...he is great with Monroe, and puts up with a lot of abuse from Jeff.  I think he is good for Jeff...and I don’t think he has “beady” eyes.





Look again......beady! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Jeff was going through a host of behind the scene stressors during the taping of recent scenes.  --- grandmother dying, surrogate suing, Zoila leaving, outs with Jenni. Tough for anyone to handle.  What bothers me about Jeff is most of his humor and wit lately comes at someone else's expense.
> I didn't like the shade that he threw at his brother and family on the radio.  They didn't sign up for the publicity.
> 
> All that being said, I still enjoy his radio show !!


Lately?  It’s been at the expense of others since the first season


----------



## swags

I can’t stand Jeff’s assistant this season. What a smug little punk.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I can’t stand Jeff’s assistant this season. *What a smug little punk.*




that's exactly how i feel about gage!


----------



## Blueberry1

To me, Jeff’s assistant looks a bit like the snooty maitre d’ in the Ferris Bueller movie - that guy who doesn’t believe Ferris is the sausage king of Chicago


----------



## kemilia

Blueberry1 said:


> To me, Jeff’s assistant looks a bit like the snooty maitre d’ in the Ferris Bueller movie - that guy who doesn’t believe Ferris is the sausage king of Chicago


I apologize in advance if what I am going to say is viewed as "teeth shaming" but that kid needs braces. Every time he smirks I think "do something with those teeth, invisalign, braces, anything!"


----------



## lulilu

I am a Gage fan too.  I think he is just kind of shy and so he does a lot of watching and listening.  And who can compete with Jeff for center stage?


----------



## Longchamp

Gage is level headed and only one that speaks with reason and controlled emotions on the radio show.
The topic today was Jenni's people magazine interview.  Jeff was a mess on the radio show. Gage purports that we should all watch the last episode upcoming next week and make up our minds if Jenni is telling the truth in the People interview. Both Gage and Jeff said Jenni tried to have scenes from the last episode removed.


----------



## Aimee3

Do you mean by “last” that it’s the end of the season already, or just the latest episode?  There were barely any episodes it seems to me.


----------



## Aimee3

Longchamp said:


> Gage is level headed and only one that speaks with reason and controlled emotions on the radio show.
> The topic today was Jenni's people magazine interview.  Jeff was a mess on the radio show. Gage purports that we should all watch the last episode upcoming next week and make up our minds if Jenni is telling the truth in the People interview. Both Gage and Jeff said Jenni tried to have scenes from the last episode removed.



I wonder which scenes they were referring to. Jenni was barely in the next to last (current) episode, just at the lunch with Liats husband.  The latest show I saw was aboutJenni buying a house that Jeff and Gage almost bought a few years ago.  Did she suddenly not want that filmed for privacy reasons?  They showed her daughters and husband.


----------



## Prufrock613

Aimee3 said:


> Do you mean by “last” that it’s the end of the season already, or just the latest episode?  There were barely any episodes it seems to me.


I *believe* it’s the last.  I think I saw Jeff post something about tuning in for the finale?  It may just be my foggy brain, but yes...this season was short.  Not sure if it’s a Bravo punishment or something else.


----------



## Aimee3

I watched last night’s show and there were coming attractions for the finale which will be next week. That show which has yet to be aired must be the one that Jenni wanted to have her scenes removed from, since the coming attractions show her crying and saying something that sounded like her “acting career”.


----------



## bag-princess

Aimee3 said:


> I watched last night’s show and there were coming attractions for the finale which will be next week. That show which has yet to be aired must be the one that Jenni wanted to have her scenes removed from, since the coming attractions show her crying and saying *something that sounded like her “acting career”*.


'




delusional!  she still believes she has a so called "acting career"!??


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> '
> delusional!  she still believes she has a so called "acting career"!??



Right?  Is it her rapping or her toilet song?  smdh


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I couldn't stand her when she was on D-list "Celebrity Chopped."


----------



## Longchamp

If you guys are listening to Jeff on Sirius, sorry if this is repeat for you.
Gage and Jeff spoke about Jenni's appearance on WWHL.  They focused that she kept saying, "I never made a formal complaint."  Their truth is that she made a complaint...not a formal written complaint. She sat down with EP to make her complaint.
Yes it's the last show where Lea Black does an employee assessment for Jeff...that's how this whole thing gets started. Lea determines that Jenni is not someone that has their back.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> If you guys are listening to Jeff on Sirius, sorry if this is repeat for you.
> Gage and Jeff spoke about Jenni's appearance on WWHL.  They focused that she kept saying, "I never made a formal complaint."  Their truth is that she made a complaint...not a formal written complaint. She sat down with EP to make her complaint.
> Yes it's the last show where Lea Black does an employee assessment for Jeff...that's how this whole thing gets started. *Lea determines that Jenni is not someone that has their back.*




and she is right!!  she made some very good points and the looks on jeff's and jenni's faces said it all.  you know the truth when you hear it!


----------



## Swanky

Watching finale now. . .
I'm agreeing with Jeff.  Jenny is totally blaming her work on not becoming an actress, like it's Jeff's fault.
Lots of aspiring actors work a job while trying to make it.  It's not the jobs fault that it doesn't happen.  I think she put her eggs in the Bravo basket expecting bigger things and there wasn't the big break.
He's not super sensitive but I'm not sure I blame him.  I think k if she had a REAL chance at a big movie the office would've heard about it,  her story varied. . .

Her words are "they said we wanna make you an offer, put yourself on tape.
I didn't put myself on tape."

Why?  It's Jeff's fault??

Leah should NOT be there.  She's so obnoxious.


----------



## Swanky

They both have valid points.  I think she took the job to get exposure, which is fine, then they settled into a relationship/job and her opportunities weren't coming like she thought.  

It was like watching a divorce to me.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> They both have valid points.  I think she took the job to get exposure, which is fine, *then they settled into a relationship/job and her opportunities weren't coming like she thought.  *
> 
> It was like watching a divorce to me.





well that ain't his fault!  (that's for jenni - not you!)  she tries to make it seem like he was holding her back.  nah  - she wasn't has interesting as she thought she was.


----------



## bag-princess

And she claims she turned down an audition for a Nick Cage movie because she had to work and would have been gone 2 weeks- but never mentioned it! [emoji15][emoji849] I don’t believe that either because like Jeff said she would have talked about that nonstop! First she said she had an offer then seconds later she said that they were probably going to make her an offer! [emoji12]


----------



## beekmanhill

The whole thing made no sense to me.  She lost her show biz career because she took a job with Bravo that now turns out to have been a show biz/acting job, not a real job as an assistant to Jeff as portrayed on the show.   So her TV job impeded her  TV career?  But the TV job with Jeff IS her career.  If between seasons, Julia Louis Dreyfuss asked Jenni to come star with her on Veep, I'm sure Jeff, I mean Bravo, would have let her go.     

I'm not convinced that this is all fake drama or not.  

Nick Cage's movie career has been in the tank for years, so I doubt there was too much of an opportunity there.


----------



## lulilu

So for the past 3 years, Jenni has only worked with Jeff during filming, which is less than 5 months a year.  And then, she only worked a few days a week -- while filming was going on.  It seems to me that left her plenty of time to pursue her career.  Personally, I have never been enamored with anything I've seen her do, like rap or sing about potty training.

The episode was sad to watch.  They clearly care about each other.  And she was totally shocked when Jeff fired her.  I do believe she freaked and complained about him.


----------



## Ceeyahd

lulilu said:


> So for the past 3 years, Jenni has only worked with Jeff during filming, which is less than 5 months a year.  And then, she only worked a few days a week -- while filming was going on.  It seems to me that left her plenty of time to pursue her career.  Personally, I have never been enamored with anything I've seen her do, like rap or sing about potty training.
> 
> The episode was sad to watch.  They clearly care about each other.  And she was totally shocked when Jeff fired her.  I do believe she freaked and complained about him.



She had to be very busy with her personal life, having two babies, with the fertility assistance. That takes a lot of focus emotionally and physically. I doubt an acting opportunity would have been a priority. It was a sad episode to watch, it would be hurtful to hear Jeff's assessment one on one, never mind in a group setting, while being filmed. I felt for her, and I'm not a fan.


----------



## beekmanhill

I gave up in the middle of the show.   Too much Lea Black and the beginning of the argument with Jenni.   If Lea is Jenni's replacement next year I won't be watching.   
I just don't buy Jenni's story at all.  Something is rotten in the state of Flipping Out.


----------



## Longchamp

I wasn't home and I forgot to DVR the episode.   I'll have to find it online.
Jeff said on the radio that Jenni is a doctor's wife now; that is her job.


----------



## beekmanhill

So why stage that whole scene where Jeff fires Jenni if in fact she worked for Bravo, not Jeff , and she was just an actress on the show?


----------



## swags

I didn't think the fight was that big of a deal. Did you see Gage's face when Jeff told him about it? He looked gleeful. Leah Black seemed happy to instigate as well. I wonder if they had been gearing up to cut Jenni out. 
I still enjoy watching Jeff. I don't think he needs Jenni at this point and I think her best acting gig has been Flipping Out. Many actors don't get as far as she has so you think she'd be more appreciative. That said, I couldn't work for the guy, Good entertainment but the energy has to be negative. How can the guy assistant, Megan, even Gage be relaxed, you'd always be wondering when it will be your turn on the chopping block.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I didn't think the fight was that big of a deal. *Did you see Gage's face when Jeff told him about it? He looked gleeful.* Leah Black seemed happy to instigate as well. I wonder if they had been gearing up to cut Jenni out.
> I still enjoy watching Jeff. I don't think he needs Jenni at this point and I think her best acting gig has been Flipping Out. Many actors don't get as far as she has so you think she'd be more appreciative. That said, I couldn't work for the guy, Good entertainment but the energy has to be negative. How can the guy assistant, Megan, even Gage be relaxed, you'd always be wondering when it will be your turn on the chopping block.




because he was!!!  he loves to watch with his little beady eyes as thing go bad with the people jeff was so close to before he slithered into the pic!  he has managed to get rid of them all that are a threat to him in his mind. he wants jeff all to himself to work his mojo on him.  and i love leah!   the things she was telling them about the business and how it should work i feel were right on point.   i could work for jeff and i would love it!   i have a brother exactly like him and i totally get and understand how he is.  we would not have any problems at all.   as for jenni trying to blame her lack of acting career on jeff and having to work for him - girl bye!!  now that she is free to pursue her acting career let's see how many big movie offers and sitcoms we will be seeing her in!


----------



## buzzytoes

swags said:


> I didn't think the fight was that big of a deal. Did you see Gage's face when Jeff told him about it? He looked gleeful. Leah Black seemed happy to instigate as well. I wonder if they had been gearing up to cut Jenni out.
> I still enjoy watching Jeff. I don't think he needs Jenni at this point and I think her best acting gig has been Flipping Out. Many actors don't get as far as she has so you think she'd be more appreciative. That said, I couldn't work for the guy, Good entertainment but the energy has to be negative. How can the guy assistant, Megan, even Gage be relaxed, you'd always be wondering when it will be your turn on the chopping block.



He has said on the radio that they had lunch and discussed the option of moving to a “friend” role on the show and not an employee. That way she would still be on the show, and it would be a more honest role (since she hasn’t worked for him in years) and it would leave her time to pursue acting. I’m not sure if that was before the Leah Black meeting or not. This whole acting career excuse is just because she doesn’t want to admit to herself that she hasn’t made it as an A List actress. Flipping Out only films for a few months. That leaves plenty of times for auditions.


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> He has said on the radio that they had lunch and discussed the option of moving to a “friend” role on the show and not an employee. That way she would still be on the show, and it would be a more honest role (since she hasn’t worked for him in years) and it would leave her time to pursue acting. I’m not sure if that was before the Leah Black meeting or not. This whole acting career excuse is just because she doesn’t want to admit to herself that she hasn’t made it as an A List actress. *Flipping Out only films for a few months. That leaves plenty of times for auditions*.





THIS!!! Exactly what we have been saying! She’s using Jeff/her job as an excuse for why she’s not even a B list actress. As I said she will have plenty of time to pursue her great acting career so let’s see what excuse she will use then when she’s doing nothing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jeff has a hard time keeping relationships.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jenni was already in her thirties when Flipping Out first aired in 2007. Not exactly an ingenue then and certainly not now. What is she thinking? She knows how Hollywood works but I can't see her happy as a character actress - not that there aren't already a lot of experienced actresses available for those roles. Dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## beekmanhill

buzzytoes said:


> He has said on the radio that they had lunch and discussed the option of moving to a “friend” role on the show and not an employee. That way she would still be on the show, and it would be a more honest role (since she hasn’t worked for him in years) and it would leave her time to pursue acting. I’m not sure if that was before the Leah Black meeting or not. This whole acting career excuse is just because she doesn’t want to admit to herself that she hasn’t made it as an A List actress. Flipping Out only films for a few months. That leaves plenty of times for auditions.



Maybe that was the plan all along.  She resents "playing" an assistant, so she'll play a friend.   I still maintain the whole kerfuffle is bogus.


----------



## GoGlam

I will really miss this show. Bravo needs to come to their senses and ask Jeff back.


----------



## bisbee

I think Gage was happy to hear Jenni was gone since he has been aware of the issues...including those we have NOT seen.  That nonsense about the so-called offer was really ridiculous...I couldn’t believe Jenni was putting that out there and expecting a different reaction than the one she got.

And don’t worry...there is no way on earth Leah will step into Jenni’s role.  She is too busy spending money (and making more, I imagine)!


----------



## beekmanhill

bisbee said:


> I think Gage was happy to hear Jenni was gone since he has been aware of the issues...including those we have NOT seen.  That nonsense about the so-called offer was really ridiculous...I couldn’t believe Jenni was putting that out there and expecting a different reaction than the one she got.
> 
> And don’t worry...there is no way on earth Leah will step into Jenni’s role.  She is too busy spending money (and making more, I imagine)!



Lea was on Real Housewives of Miami so I don't think she is too good for a show.


----------



## chowlover2

I think the height of Jenni's career was a Secret commercial she made a few years back. No one in Hollywood is knocking down doors offering her parts. I am fine if Jeff does the show without her. She really wasn't on this season too much to begin with.


----------



## buzzytoes

bisbee said:


> I think Gage was happy to hear Jenni was gone since he has been aware of the issues...including those we have NOT seen.  That nonsense about the so-called offer was really ridiculous...I couldn’t believe Jenni was putting that out there and expecting a different reaction than the one she got.
> 
> And don’t worry...there is no way on earth Leah will step into Jenni’s role.  She is too busy spending money (and making more, I imagine)!



Leah is on his radio show every other damn day so I don’t doubt she would be on his TV show. I can’t stand her and I don’t usually listen to his show when she is on. I wouldn’t be surprised at all if she ends up on Flipping Out as a regular since she’s already made a guest appearance.


----------



## MamaSleepy

buzzytoes said:


> He has said on the radio that they had lunch and discussed the option of moving to a “friend” role on the show and not an employee. That way she would still be on the show, and it would be a more honest role (since she hasn’t worked for him in years) and it would leave her time to pursue acting. I’m not sure if that was before the Leah Black meeting or not. This whole acting career excuse is just because she doesn’t want to admit to herself that she hasn’t made it as an A List actress. Flipping Out only films for a few months. That leaves plenty of times for auditions.


Jeff said filming takes 5 months.


----------



## Prufrock613

chowlover2 said:


> I think the height of Jenni's career was a Secret commercial she made a few years back. No one in Hollywood is knocking down doors offering her parts. I am fine if Jeff does the show without her. She really wasn't on this season too much to begin with.


Don’t you think she’s getting some nice residuals or something for singing/composing that Watch What Happens Live intro?


----------



## Prufrock613

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!! Exactly what we have been saying! She’s using Jeff/her job as an excuse for why she’s not even a B list actress. As I said she will have plenty of time to pursue her great acting career so let’s see what excuse she will use then when she’s doing nothing.


❤️


----------



## lulilu

I don't like Leah either, but didn't mind when she was briefly on a few episodes in the last season or two.  But this season she seems to be featured too much.  That laugh really makes me cringe.


----------



## kemilia

lulilu said:


> I don't like Leah either, but didn't mind when she was briefly on a few episodes in the last season or two.  But this season she seems to be featured too much.  That laugh really makes me cringe.


I've only been watching FO this season, tried before but Jeff drove me nuts but got into it because I do love seeing rehabs and the crazy Cali real estate. 

As for this Leah person--the "seminar" she gave Jeff's crew was so lame. Everyone was so impressed with her pearls of wisdom--but really, anyone that's ever worked in the real biz world already knows all her fantastic ideas--you ALWAYS come totally prepped with everything to any meeting/jobsite, whatever--you get into the office hours early, stay hours late, to be prepared because it's your JOB. You ALWAYS support your boss in front of others no matter how much of an a-hole they are (I had my fair share--you save that reality that for later when you go crazy screaming in your car or at home to your poor spouse/partner). Them saying "oh Leah, you should be leading seminars all over--you are wonderful!"--this is _so_ a group of people that have never done anything real, they constantly get patted on the head just for NOT really doing anything. Little wonder that the new dude (architect asst) left after experiencing the circus in real time.

I know this is a reality show, but JL is so unlikable, little wonder Bravo didn't renew his contract, At least on the Housewives shows there is a mix of likables with the awfuls. And good luck to Jenni with getting more show biz jobs.


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> I don't like Leah either, but didn't mind when she was briefly on a few episodes in the last season or two.  But this season she seems to be featured too much.  That laugh really makes me cringe.


Did you notice her birdie Birkin?  She just shoved that thing in and out of cars etc.  I expected Lea to have a 35 Kelly.  She seems to have everything she wants- and I am not into babying bags...but that bag was abused?!


----------



## redney

Jenni's voice is grating (sorry) and not suited for a Hollywood actress. Possibly a sitcom or something but full blown movies? Nah.


----------



## DC-Cutie

redney said:


> Jenni's voice is grating (sorry) and not suited for a Hollywood actress. Possibly a sitcom or something but full blown movies? Nah.


Fran Dresher has an irritating voice.  She’s an actress. Hollywood or sitcom, she’s an actress.  

I’m just watching the latest episode. Jeff is being a total ass and since his employees are scared of him, they won’t speak up for Jenni.  His behavior was unacceptable as an employer and friend.  Having Leah there just added fuel to the fire. He had extra ammunition. 
I’d be so done with him.


----------



## jmaemonte

DC-Cutie said:


> Fran Dresher has an irritating voice.  She’s an actress. Hollywood or sitcom, she’s an actress.
> 
> I’m just watching the latest episode. Jeff is being a total ass and since his employees are scared of him, they won’t speak up for Jenni.  His behavior was unacceptable as an employer and friend.  Having Leah there just added fuel to the fire. He had extra ammunition.
> I’d be so done with him.



Agree 100%.  This was a tough episode to watch.  I have been a fan of the show from day one.  I’ve always said that I would love to hang out with Jeff but there would be no way I would work for him. As you have said, Jeff has difficulty maintaining relationships work or otherwise and I think this is what is holding him back professionally not his employees. He wants employee/friends and constantly blurs the lines causing confusion and animosity on both ends.  If he truly wants to be a global brand then he has to start being more professional with his work and employees.  He needs to hire qualified people to guide him in the right direction.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Fran Dresher has an irritating voice.  She’s an actress. Hollywood or sitcom, she’s an actress.
> 
> I’m just watching the latest episode. Jeff is being a total ass and since his employees are scared of him, they won’t speak up for Jenni.  His behavior was unacceptable as an employer and friend.  Having Leah there just added fuel to the fire. He had extra ammunition.
> I’d be so done with him.




Jenni is no Fran Dresher by any means!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> Jenni is no Fran Dresher by any means!!


I mean in terms of her voice being irritating.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jmaemonte said:


> Agree 100%.  This was a tough episode to watch.  I have been a fan of the show from day one.  I’ve always said that I would love to hang out with Jeff but there would be no way I would work for him. As you have said, Jeff has difficulty maintaining relationships work or otherwise and I think this is what is holding him back professionally not his employees. He wants employee/friends and constantly blurs the lines causing confusion and animosity on both ends.  If he truly wants to be a global brand then he has to start being more professional with his work and employees.  He needs to hire qualified people to guide him in the right direction.


He needs to start with space and respecting boundaries. 

Like why just everybody be crammed into that one table to work?  I know a few people in the same business as him. They real office space!  They don’t eat lunch together everyday, they don’t drive to the locations together.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> He needs to start with space and respecting boundaries.
> 
> Like why just everybody be crammed into that one table to work?  I know a few people in the same business as him. They real office space!  They don’t eat lunch together everyday, they don’t drive to the locations together.



It might be for filming purposes.  I'd go nuts if I had to sit in an area like that with everyone on the phone at all times.  I must say though I"ve seen pics of tech companies like Facebook with the same setup.  The people are usually wearing headphones.  Yikes, I'd go mad.  

And what oh what does that "house manager" do, the woman with the grey streaked hair?   I'd like to see her role explained.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> It might be for filming purposes.  I'd go nuts if I had to sit in an area like that with everyone on the phone at all times.  I must say though I"ve seen pics of tech companies like Facebook with the same setup.  The people are usually wearing headphones.  Yikes, I'd go mad.
> 
> And what oh what does that "house manager" do, the woman with the grey streaked hair?   I'd like to see her role explained.


Seems like she just opens the mail, walks the digs and stays free and clear of the mess


----------



## beekmanhill

He is selling "New Hollywood" for $8 million.  

http://www.bravotv.com/flipping-out/home-design/jeff-lewis-listed-hollywood-home-for-8-million


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> He is selling "New Hollywood" for $8 million.
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/flipping-out/home-design/jeff-lewis-listed-hollywood-home-for-8-million




the only thing i don't like about that house is the all black kitchen!    my favorite part is the back of the house with all the glass windows! just fabulous and i really like how from the front you have no idea that is behind it.


----------



## beekmanhill

bag-princess said:


> the only thing i don't like about that house is the all black kitchen!    my favorite part is the back of the house with all the glass windows! just fabulous and i really like how from the front you have no idea that is behind it.



I don't like the kitchen or those gold chairs.   I don't like that the house is three stories; I think it doesn't fit the space.  But you are right, the back is spectacular.  I like his taste in general.  I'd love to have someone that is such a perfectionist do a house for me (in my dreams, lol).


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> I don't like the kitchen or those gold chairs.   I don't like that the house is three stories; I think it doesn't fit the space.  But you are right, the back is spectacular.  I like his taste in general.  I'd love to have someone that is such a perfectionist do a house for me (in my dreams, lol).




Yes he a perfectionist and so am I when decorating so I know it will be done exactly right if he was in charge!


----------



## Blueberry1

Will there be a reunion show like they do for the Housewives franchise?


----------



## Prufrock613

Blueberry1 said:


> Will there be a reunion show like they do for the Housewives franchise?


I think Bravo has washed their hands of Jeff Lewis Designs.


----------



## Aimee3

But they still haven’t officially cancelled nor renewed the show.  Wondering why the delay.  I hope it’s renewed.


----------



## bag-princess

Aimee3 said:


> But they still haven’t officially cancelled nor renewed the show.  Wondering why the delay.  I hope it’s renewed.




I hope it is too! People act like they are giddy assuming it is cancelled! I will wait for official word.


----------



## Swanky

I work in interior design and we have a studio w/ all our samples {rugs and fabrics} and a couple small offices but I share with the owner, we go everywhere together 

I LOVE the black kitchen, love it all really.


----------



## Aimee3

Trying to figure that house out since theres one level in the front and then there’s 3 levels in the back (nothing special looking in the front, but ooh big party in the back). When you enter from the front, wonder if that’s the living room/kitchen level and then the bedrooms are downstairs or do you enter on the bedroom level and the rest is on the lower levels?  It would be odd for guests to enter where the bedrooms are but also feel a little weird to me to have my bedrooms lower than the rest of the house.  But I guess I could get used to it!!!


----------



## redney

Aimee3 said:


> Trying to figure that house out since theres one level in the front and then there’s 3 levels in the back (nothing special looking in the front, but ooh big party in the back). When you enter from the front, wonder if that’s the living room/kitchen level and then the bedrooms are downstairs or do you enter on the bedroom level and the rest is on the lower levels?  It would be odd for guests to enter where the bedrooms are but also feel a little weird to me to have my bedrooms lower than the rest of the house.  But I guess I could get used to it!!!


You enter into the main (top) level (dining, kitchen, etc), next floor down is bedrooms and baths, including the master with the covered outdoor deck, and the bottom level is more bedrooms and baths and another living room space with access to outside pool. 

Many houses on downslopes are constructed this way in California, in order to maximize the view, so it's quite normal to me. In fact, it's the layout of my own home!


----------



## Aimee3

redney said:


> You enter into the main (top) level (dining, kitchen, etc), next floor down is bedrooms and baths, including the master with the covered outdoor deck, and the bottom level is more bedrooms and baths and another living room space with access to outside pool.
> 
> Many houses on downslopes are constructed this way in California, in order to maximize the view, so it's quite normal to me. In fact, it's the layout of my own home!



Thanks for explaining that !!!


----------



## redney

Aimee3 said:


> Thanks for explaining that !!!


You're welcome!


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> the only thing i don't like about that house is the all black kitchen!    my favorite part is the back of the house with all the glass windows! just fabulous and i really like how from the front you have no idea that is behind it.


Oh yes, my snorting pug would just love those big windows, and I would hate washing them hourly.


----------



## beekmanhill

I saw Gage and Jeff with Monroe and entourage checking out of the Palace Hotel in Manhattan today. Jeff got into the car but I caught a picture of Gage. Gage looks great in person.


----------



## Swanky

I just read that Gage has moved out


----------



## coutureinatl

Swanky said:


> I just read that Gage has moved out


Yeah I just saw this too 
*Flipping Out's Jeff Lewis Says Partner Gage Edward Has Moved Out: 'I'm Now a Single Dad'*
https://people.com/home/jeff-lewis-gage-edward-move-out/https://people.com/home/jeff-lewis-gage-edward-move-out/


----------



## jmaemonte

Wow.  It’s been a rough year for Jeff.


----------



## buzzytoes

Was just coming here to post the news. He is talking about it on his show. Not gonna lie, I thought they were totally happy so I was pretty shocked. He said they have mostly been roommates for months with the occasional hookup. Right now it sounds like he would be open to coming back together after Gage takes some time to figure out what he wants. Apparently Gage has never been to therapy and is the type that just holds everything in, but he is now going to therapy so who knows what the future may hold.


----------



## bag-princess

Well.....as I have said before I never liked Gage and beady judging eyes so this doesn’t bother me. Hallelujah! I don’t think he’s right for Jeff at all and no different than these young women who attract older men then secure their bag with a baby- which is what he wanted next. But that’s Jeffrey’s life and for him to decide of course.


----------



## Aimee3

I’m genuinely sorry to hear this.  I thought they were good together.  Poor Monroe!  She must be so confused.  I hope Jeff still has the same Nanny.  I wonder if this means Gage isn’t working for Jeff anymore.


----------



## junqueprincess

I’m shocked, they really seemed ok on SiriusXM. Is he still going to do the show?


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm really shocked.  Gage seemed the one more bonded with Monroe so I wonder how they will handle custody.  What a mess.  I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## swags

I can't say I'm surprised. Everybody in Jeff's life seems temporary.


----------



## simone72

Am I the only one not shocked? I mean by their conversations on the Sirius Show it did seem like there was trouble in paradise! Too many jokes about Gage not sleeping in same room and needing about 3 drinks to even stand being with Jeff. At first it was funny though it was for a good show but then it went on and on...Does this mean the news with Gage is off?? No more working together ? Poor Monroe I hope they do the right thing by her !!


----------



## beekmanhill

I must get around to getting Sirius.  I guess its available on my iPad.


----------



## Aimee3

Is his show only available on Sirius?  Are the older Sirius broadcasts available online at all?  TIA


----------



## lulilu

This is very sad.  I always liked Gage -- I think he is just shy and that's why it seems he watches the others rather than actively engaging in some of their interactions.  And he did seem like the primary caretaker of Monroe -- at least when she was an infant.  
It seems as if Jeff pushes and pushes anyone close to him, like it's a test to see if they will leave him.  But whatever the reason, I hope they can work it out.


----------



## bag-princess

However, Jeff remains hopeful that he and Gage can one day get back on track. "I want to be very clear, and I said this to him, I'm like, 'I'm not throwing you out, I'm not breaking up with you, I'm here. You need time and space to get perspective,'" he said.

"And hopefully, he'll get the clarity to keep the family together," Jeff Lewis Live co-host and Jeff Lewis Design team member Megan Weaver added.


http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...nroe-custody?cid=soc_fb_RHOC_FlippingOut_Dish


----------



## kemilia

lulilu said:


> This is very sad.  I always liked Gage -- I think he is just shy and that's why it seems he watches the others rather than actively engaging in some of their interactions.  And he did seem like the primary caretaker of Monroe -- at least when she was an infant.
> It seems as if Jeff pushes and pushes anyone close to him, like it's a test to see if they will leave him.  But whatever the reason, I hope they can work it out.


I also thought that Gage was the primary person in Monroe's life, hopefully that was only editing and Jeff did equal time with her. 

I've only watched a couple of seasons of FO but it does seem that Jeff pushes everyone away, really who is left (besides Monroe)? Once again, I hope this is the edited version we see, but I don't know ...


----------



## bag-princess

OMG we only see an hour of their lives ONCE a week and only a few weeks out of a year! I can’t believe people honestly believe because they don’t see Jeff with Monroe ON TV it must mean he rarely spends time with her.  And that was supposed to be Gage’s role in her life because as Jeff pointed out - someone had to work to pay for all her pretty dresses Gage likes to shop for! LOL  [emoji1] oh he kills me but seriously Gage is trying to play the sympathy card. Jeff is the designer - not him so he has to work.


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> OMG we only see an hour of their lives ONCE a week and only a few weeks out of a year! *I can’t believe people honestly believe because they don’t see Jeff with Monroe ON TV it must mean he rarely spends time with her.*  And that was supposed to be Gage’s role in her life because as Jeff pointed out - someone had to work to pay for all her pretty dresses Gage likes to shop for! LOL  [emoji1] oh he kills me but seriously Gage is trying to play the sympathy card. Jeff is the designer - not him so he has to work.



I don't think anyone suggested that.  It just seems that Gage was the one who did a lot of the heavy lifting (e.g., getting up at night) when she was an infant.   sheesh


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-princess said:


> OMG we only see an hour of their lives ONCE a week and only a few weeks out of a year! I can’t believe people honestly believe because they don’t see Jeff with Monroe ON TV it must mean he rarely spends time with her.  And that was supposed to be Gage’s role in her life because as Jeff pointed out - someone had to work to pay for all her pretty dresses Gage likes to shop for! LOL  [emoji1] oh he kills me but seriously Gage is trying to play the sympathy card. Jeff is the designer - not him so he has to work.



If you listen to the radio show it sounds like Gage is the main caretaker. Like Gage is the stay at home mom and Jeff is the breadwinning dad. Gage went out of town for a week at the end of the year and it was the first time Jeff had changed diapers on his own. He was freaking out being left alone to care for Monroe at night and in the mornings. That said, she is also staying at the house with Jeff while Gage has moved out. I assume that is because that is the home she knows, the nanny is there, and Gage doesn’t necessarily have a new home already.


----------



## simone72

On the show today Jeff mentioned Gage sleeping at a hotel and sleeping in while he was working and getting up at 4 am so he probably doesn’t have a place as of yet


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> If you listen to the radio show it sounds like Gage is the main caretaker. Like Gage is the stay at home mom and Jeff is the breadwinning dad. Gage went out of town for a week at the end of the year and it was the first time Jeff had changed diapers on his own. He was freaking out being left alone to care for Monroe at night and in the mornings. *That said, she is also staying at the house with Jeff while Gage has moved out. I assume that is because that is the home she knows,*the nanny is there, and Gage doesn’t necessarily have a new home already.



I’m would bet it has more to do with the fact that she is Jeff’s biological daughter and not Gage’s.


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-princess said:


> I’m would bet it has more to do with the fact that she is Jeff’s biological daughter and not Gage’s.



That probably too. I wonder if they had some sort of adoption paperwork done when she was born.


----------



## bag-princess

Jeff is killing me! I wish I could listen to his show to determine if he’s serious or not.[emoji1] he gave a recent update:   


Mentioning that he’s “in pain,” Jeff also lamented that the neighborhood he and Gage have lived in contributed to the breakup — specifically that Gage appears to be dating someone else. “He met him at the gym — and by the way Equinox West Hollywood has been the bane of my existence,” Jeff revealed, with Megan Weaver adding that that specific gym location is “rife with good-looking men” and “eye candy,” making it difficult to even get a workout in. “We should have never moved to West Hollywood. I should have moved him to Valencia or Calabasas. I think my next relationship, we’re moving to Woodland Hills.” 


http://www.bravotv.com/flipping-out...d-apartment?cid=soc_fb_FlippingOut_HomeDesign


----------



## Longchamp

I haven't heard the radio show since the breakup.  The mention of Gage's "boyfriend" has been ongoing joke for several months.
Jeff used to pester and kid Gage during the show about his "BF" at Equinox.  From my perspective it wasn't a real relationship, just fodder for the show.
I couldn't deal with Jeff's constant sarcasm, too much of a something wears on you after while. He does wear his insecurities on his sleeve during the show. His honesty is revealing.

But agree with bag-princess; I think if you peel back Gage's personality, it might be sour.


----------



## simone72

Had to tune out of his show today I mean it’s become the breakup w Gage show that’s all he talks about!


----------



## Longchamp

Is he self destructing?  I haven't listened in the last month or so, but I bet it's hard to listen.


----------



## Aimee3

I don’t have siriusxm so if anyone is listening to Jeff’s show, could you please update us with what’s happening. I would love to know.[emoji253] thanks!


----------



## simone72

I haven’t listened much lately but I did catch an episode where Jeff was attempting online dating or something of that sort and was texting this guy back and forth and got turned off pretty quickly I mean he hadn’t even met him yet!


----------



## bag-princess

simone72 said:


> I haven’t listened much lately but I did catch an episode where Jeff was attempting online dating or something of that sort and was texting this guy back and forth and got turned off pretty quickly I mean he hadn’t even met him yet!



Sometimes you don’t have to! I have seen people say that they just know not to waste their time!


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> Sometimes you don’t have to! I have seen people say that they just know not to waste their time!



Was that the communication with the man who turned out to be an airline pilot? in the conversation got as far as the fact that Jeff had a child, and then the other party was turned off by that? I'm thinking that if you're just dating to hook up who cares if someone has a kid.


----------



## buzzytoes

They changed his radio slot time so I hardly get to hear it anymore. [emoji853] Gage is seeing someone, sounds like he was probably already seeing him given how quickly that came about after they split. Saturday was going to be Jeff’s third date with a chiropractor who said if anything romantic (sex) happened that Jeff couldn’t talk about it on the radio. Super bummer but totally understandable. They are still doing things with Monroe as a family, like going out to eat, or Gage just coming over to the house to hang out.


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> They changed his radio slot time so I hardly get to hear it anymore. [emoji853] Gage is seeing someone,* sounds like he was probably already seeing him given how quickly that came about after they split. *Saturday was going to be Jeff’s third date with a chiropractor who said if anything romantic (sex) happened that Jeff couldn’t talk about it on the radio. Super bummer but totally understandable. They are still doing things with Monroe as a family, like going out to eat, or Gage just coming over to the house to hang out.




exactly!!  many of us have said the same thing.


----------



## Aimee3

Thanks so much for the updates!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebr...lming-birth-without-her-permission/ar-BBUV5W2


“Flipping Out” star Jeff Lewis can breathe a little easier after his former surrogate dropping her nasty lawsuit against him and Bravo for allegedly publicly humiliating her on national television.

According to court documents obtained by The Blast, Alexandra Trent informed the court recently that she is dismissing all claims against Lewis, his ex-partner Gage Edward, and Bravo.

The docs note that she is dismissing all claims with prejudice, meaning she cannot refile them in the future. The dismissal means there will be no trial where Lewis would have to take the stand and testify.

Back in October, the reality star was shut down in his attempt to seal the court proceedings when a judge ordered that his legal battle with the woman who gave birth to his daughter will remain in the public view.

The judge scheduled the trial to begin this year and informed Lewis and the surrogate to begin preparing for court.

Alexandra Trent originally filed her lawsuit last year against the reality star, his partner, Bravo Media and the producers behind “Flipping Out.”

Trent was the surrogate for Lewis and his then-partner, Gage Edward, back in 2016. She gave birth to their daughter last year, which was shown on the Bravo show.

The surrogate appeared on multiple episodes over two seasons and the show filmed the birth of their child inside the delivery room. She met the couple through a classified ad and originally did not know she would be on the show. When she agreed to be the surrogate, she did consent to the filming of certain pre-birth moments but alleges she never agreed to film in the delivery room.

The woman accused the producers of filming her vagina without permission. Further, she took issue with Lewis and his partner of humiliating her by making “disgusting” comments about her during the episode.

Lewis said during on the show, “If I was a surrogate, and I had known there was going to be an audience, I probably would have waxed”

She sued seeking unspecified damages for invasion of privacy and fraud. Trent claimed the comments made her suffer anguish, self-loathing and depression.

Lewis, his partner, Bravo and the show producers filed docs demanding the case thrown out of court. Lewis and others denied each and every allegation of wrongdoing in the complaint.

He filed docs pleading for the judge to remove the case from Los Angeles court and instead be heard in arbitration, which would be hidden from the public.

The reality star claimed Trent signed an agreement over the production and release of “Flipping Out” on Bravo. He says the deal was specific that any disputes were to be heard in private arbitration.

Lewis says his surrogate voluntarily participated in the show and before she ever filmed or was even mentioned on the program, she signed away her rights to ever sue Lewis or producers.


----------



## bag-princess

i miss this crazy man on tv!!!    my husband bought me a new infiniti that came with a free subscription to sirus radio and i seriously only sign up just for his show!


*Jeff Lewis' Daughter, 2, Expelled from Preschool After He Criticized It on the Radio*


Jeff Lewis and his ex partner Gage Edward are looking for a new preschool for their daughter, Monroe Christine.

On Tuesday’s episode of his SiriusXM radio show _Jeff Lewis Live, _Lewis, 49, revealed that over the weekend, his only child — who turns 3 in October — had been expelled from the prestigious Montessori preschool she had been attending.

A rep for the school did not immediately respond to PEOPLE’s request for comment, but according to the _Flipping Out_ alum, the decision was made by administrators at the elite institution after they received complaints about negative comments Lewis had made about the school on his radio show.

Those included criticisms Lewis has lobbied about a recent “Back to School Night” for parents. Lewis had also read two internal emails from parents, and mocked them (without using their full names).

“Apparently I’ve mentioned a few things about the school on air,” Lewis said, later apologizing about his words. “I take full responsibility. … I am really, really sorry. I feel terrible about what happened. I know how it has affected Monroe. I will never do this again.”

“If I’m going to s– talk, I’m going to do it off the air, obviously,” he added.

Lewis said he got the call about the expulsion on Friday, but didn’t speak to the headmistress for the school until the next day.



Though he claimed he appealed to her, apologizing and asking for a second chance, the school was apparently unwavering in their decision.

That left the outspoken star feeling frustrated.

“The conversation lasted 20 minutes. For the first 12-13 minutes I groveled and then when I realized there was no hope, it got a bit contentious,” Lewis recalled on Tuesday’s episode. “I said, ‘I cannot believe this is the Montessori way!’ You don’t get to make amends. There are no second chances, no warnings — nothing. It was immediately, ‘They’re expelled.’ “

“They’re tougher than Sirius,” Lewis joked, noting how he had been disciplined by the streaming radio company’s HR department in the past. “Sirius at least gave me warnings!”

Form there, Lewis said he and the school’s headmistress argued.

She apparently told Lewis that he had “bullied two of my mothers” on air, an accusation that Lewis denied. “I said, ‘Are you kidding me? Bullied? I read two emails! I didn’t say somebody was fat, all I did was read two emails!'”

Defamatory jokes had also been made by Lewis on his SiriusXM show about one of the mother’s looking like a woman who would go to a key party.

The headmistress told Lewis that while she only received one complaint, and that it was not from either of the individuals he mentioned on air, she was “expecting their call any day.”

All that caused Lewis to, well, flip out.

“I said, ‘You know what is bulls—? The fact that you said at “Back to School Night” how much you care about our kids. What a crock. You care so much about my kid you’re going to kick her out without any sort of ability to have a second chance?’ ”

In the end, Lewis said on Tuesday, this experience has taught him that the Montessori wasn’t the right fit for Monroe anyway.

“I picked the wrong school,” Lewis explained. “Next time, I’m going to trust my gut. I felt like the school was too regimented, too structured. I think, it’s not a college prep course. It’s preschool.”

“Everyone takes themselves so seriously at that school,” he continued. “I think these people are arrogant, they’re pretentious… I don’t want Monroe to be in a strict school with overachievers and massive homework. She has her whole life to be stressed out. It’s preschool, let her be a kid and have fun.”

As for Monroe, Lewis said that she would be fine, and that he and Edward would be looking for a new school for her.

It won’t be easy, he admitted. “School’s already in session, all the seats are full, [and] there’s waiting lists for next year,” Lewis shared.

And while they search, Lewis did say that the expulsion left Edward none too happy.

“He called me delusional,” said Jeff, who only recently came to a temporary custody agreement with his former partner of 10 years, from whom he split in January. “It’s not Monroe I’m worried about, it’s Gage.”
*
Jeff Lewis Live airs weekdays (12 p.m. ET) on SiriusXM Radio Andy (Ch. 102).


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/jeff-lewis-daughter-2-expelled-195106952.html*


----------



## Materielgrrl

I listened to the show maybe a month ago when he talked about the school, he was actually very nice, it was more Gage's behavior when they both arrived at the school and Jeff says Gage was screaming at him in the parking lot.

Maybe the school just had enough, in general.


----------



## bag-princess

Materielgrrl said:


> I listened to the show maybe a month ago when he talked about the school, he was actually very nice, it was more Gage's behavior when they both arrived at the school and Jeff says Gage was screaming at him in the parking lot.
> 
> Maybe the school just had enough, in general.




That sounds exactly like what I always said about Gage. He always tried to make people think he was the long suffering boyfriend and that he was always mistreated. He orchestrated everything that caused problems with Zoila to get rid of her! He’s not as innocent as he tried making people believe to feel sorry for him. Now he knows the camera isn’t following him around so he can show his real face.


----------



## limom

Materielgrrl said:


> I listened to the show maybe a month ago when he talked about the school, he was actually very nice, it was more Gage's behavior when they both arrived at the school and Jeff says Gage was screaming at him in the parking lot.
> 
> Maybe the school just had enough, in general.


Besides Gage’s out of control behavior, Jeff went on his show speaking about parents night. It was not flattering to say the least.
He criticized the mothers and mentioned first names.
While I think it is funny and would have probably laugh it off myself, his big mouth got Monroe expelled.
He needs to learn to shut up, imo. 
Apparently, it is a very exclusive school. They do not want some parents exposing parents and the school on the radio, it is bad publicity.
While I love Jeff, he needs to think about his daughter’s wellbeing. He is extremely entitled.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Besides Gage’s out of control behavior, Jeff went on his show speaking about parents night. It was not flattering to say the least.
> *He criticized the mothers and mentioned first names.
> While I think it is funny and would have probably laugh it off myself, his big mouth got Monroe expelled.*
> He needs to learn to shut up, imo.
> Apparently, it is a very exclusive school. They do not want some parents exposing parents and the school on the radio, it is bad publicity.
> While I love Jeff, he needs to think about his daughter’s wellbeing. He is extremely entitled.




ITA - and yes while i do love my jeffrey too and over the years nothing he says shocks me anymore i have to say that he should have known better!  and they weren't even trying to hear his apologies!  a school that exclusive and $$$$ doesn't want that kind of publicity!


----------



## slang

Jeff never learns, not every aspect of your life needs to be broadcast.
He needs to think before he talks, especially now with Monroe’s best interest in play


----------



## bisbee

Agree.  I do think (hope) he has learned to keep his mouth shut when it could negatively impact Monroe.  I believe he truly loves that child and has been dealt a painful wake-up call.

Can’t believe he used even first names of parents in the school...that was sure to backfire...and it did.  I also   agree about Montessori schools being too regimented for a toddler.


----------



## Swanky

He definitely needs to censor himself now that he’s got a kiddo!
We loved Montessori, it was perfect for my DD, one of my twin boys wouldn’t have survived it though, lol


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't think he's ever actually mentioned the name of the school on air. I haven't been able to listen as much lately, but back when they were looking at schools he wouldn't say the names of any of them. First names don't really mean much in an area where there are millions of people.


----------



## Prufrock613

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ds-Instagram-post-marking-one-year-split.html
Their breakup and custody battle over their daughter has kept their relationship in the headlines.

And on Monday, Flipping Out's Jeff Lewis once again sounded off about his ex Gage Edward during his SiriusXM Radio show.

The trigger this time was the decision by Edward to post a black and white close-up selfie to his Instagram on Friday to mark the anniversary of the end of his decade-long romance with the reality star.

'Because it's been 1-year,' he wrote in the caption, adding a strong arm emoji.

_





Trigger: Jeff Lewis once again sounded off about ex Gage Edward during his SiriusXM Radio show after Edward posted this to Instagram on one year anniversary of their break up
Lewis, 49, told his radio listeners, according to People, that his first reaction to Edward's post was anger.

However, he explained that his initial volatile reaction came from his inner child Jeffrey, whom he has identified as a result of therapy. 

'Jeffrey thought that this was a very victim, attention, ‘Oh I escaped the f***ing abuse and I was a battered housewife',' Lewis said.  'But Jeffrey gets very defensive and goes to the place where it’s the worst case scenario.'

Then, talking about himself in the third person, he said he tried to project what might have been going through his former partner's mind when he posted it.

'Jeff thought, ‘No, maybe, you’re independent and you’ve been on your own and you haven’t really ever done that and that’s good and you’re feeling strong',' he said. 

Volatile: Lewis, 49, told his radio listeners, according to People, that his first reaction to Edward's post on January 31 was anger
Lewis revealed he contacted Edward to ask him what he meant by the post and basically, Edward told him he thought there are 'Probably better things to do than read into an IG post'. 

'So that was it,' Lewis said. 'I don’t know what it meant but I choose to believe that it is a positive message, that you too can prevail and survive.'

He added: 'But if you know me, I don’t have better things to do. I have nothing better to do but obsess.'

Just a couple of weeks ago, Lewis had called out his ex for being 'money motivated' in their ongoing custody dispute over three-year-old daughter Monroe.

The remarks made on his radios how prompted Edward to send him a cease and desist letter via his attorney. 

Exes: Lewis,  49, and Edward, 34, pictured in June 2018, were together for 10 years before splitting in January 2019. They share a daughter Monroe, three
Lewis made it clear last month that he is prepared to fight 'to the bitter f***ing end' in the custody dispute, People reported. 

He and Edward had agreed a temporary custody arrangement which they stuck to for months as they discussed a more formal agreement.

Edward currently has their little girl three days a week, but according to Lewis, wants to increase that in the permanent agreement to almost a 50-50 split.

Lewis claims that the only reason his former partner wants more time with Monroe is in order to obtain more child support. 

Now he says he's prepared to turn everything over to a judge and pursue the matter in court.

In a statement provided to People, Edward responded: 'I will continue to stay silent on the issues related to our private custody case. To address the derogatory and slanderous statements being made about me would be putting my interest above our daughter’s.'

Edward added: 'The situation is being exploited for attention, which is sad because that ultimately only affects our daughter later. What I will say is that there are gross mistruths in the majority of what’s been said.'
_
Jeff, just stop.  Just stop


----------



## jmaemonte

Oh Jeff..SMH.


----------



## baghagg

Gage looks way older than 34 in that picture, just sayin'..


----------



## limom

Oh Jeffrey. A hit dog will holler.
He was abusive to Gage in many ways....
Heck, he is abusive to every body. He can’t help himself, imho.


----------



## bag-princess

baghagg said:


> Gage looks way older than 34 in that picture, just sayin'..



have you seen the other one he posted??  he looks much older and not very flattering.



limom said:


> Oh Jeffrey. A hit dog will holler.
> He was abusive to Gage in many ways....
> Heck, he is abusive to every body. He can’t help himself, imho.



gage was just as bad - he is not the good guy that he tries so hard to make people believe was wronged.
jeff just didn't have a filter.  gage was sneaky and tried to keep his other face out of view.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> have you seen the other one he posted??  he looks much older and not very flattering.
> 
> 
> 
> gage was just as bad - he is not the good guy that he tries so hard to make people believe was wronged.
> jeff just didn't have a filter.  gage was sneaky and tried to keep his other face out of view.


Gage is no angel but I don’t hear him on the radio nor see him post crap on the gram.
I get Jeffrey’s point of view. Monroe is his bio kid, not gage’s. This is killing him inside.
Toxic relationship all together.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Gage is no angel but I don’t hear him on the radio nor see him post crap on the gram.
> I get Jeffrey’s point of view. Monroe is his bio kid, not gage’s. This is killing him inside.
> Toxic relationship all together.



yes very toxic!  that is not Gage's style though - he likes to hide his attitude.  he is very calculating and we all saw it in action as he wages his campaign to get rid of not only zoila and andrew but anyone else that jeff liked having around.  i could tell from the jump that he was going to be nothing but trouble and that pretty blonde boy face that obviously attracted jeff was going make him regret it.


----------



## limom

If you listen to the radio show. Jeff is a hot mess. He throws anyone and everyone under the bus.
He has zero boundaries.
Last week, it was Meagan. He outed her as a casual racist....(the corona virus/ foot massage incident.)
I am not saying that he is wrong, but he does not realize how damaging his words are.
What if someone came after Meagan?
It is all fun and game until someone gets hurt.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Gage is not a good guy, I think he's just as bad as Jeff and you don't hear him on the radio because he doesn't have the outlet and I think he is doing everything in his power to stay quiet cause he wants Monroe all to himself. IMO


----------



## baghagg

Also... Didn't Gage hack Jeff repeatedly to have a baby?  It seemed to me he wouldn't take no for an answer, and he was out of there within 2 years of the baby's birth.  Seems planned to me.


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> Gage is not a good guy, I think he's just as bad as Jeff and you don't hear him on the radio because he doesn't have the outlet and I think he is doing everything in his power to stay quiet *cause he wants Monroe all to himself. IMO*





baghagg said:


> Also... *Didn't Gage hack Jeff repeatedly to have a baby? * It seemed to me he wouldn't take no for an answer, and he was out of there within 2 years of the baby's birth.  Seems planned to me.




Gage was no different from the young blonde blue eyed woman that got involved with the rich older man and had a baby with him in order to keep the money rolling in!   people just overlook it because it's a male.  he is just as calculating and shady!  my red flag was waving from the first and i so hoped that jeff would get rid of him.


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> Also... Didn't Gage hack Jeff repeatedly to have a baby?  It seemed to me he wouldn't take no for an answer, and he was out of there within 2 years of the baby's birth.  Seems planned to me.





bag-princess said:


> Gage was no different from the young blonde blue eyed woman that got involved with the rich older man and had a baby with him in order to keep the money rolling in!   people just overlook it because it's a male.  he is just as calculating and shady!  my red flag was waving from the first and i so hoped that jeff would get rid of him.


Yes, he kept on putting pressure on Jeff to have kids. Jeff kept putting him off and then gave in.
So now, he is stuck with paying child support and palimony.
Who knows what is really up?
 However, Jeff needs to shut up already.
Monroe does not need to know about her parents sex life and other sordid details.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Yes, he kept on putting pressure on Jeff to have kids. Jeff kept putting him off and then gave in.
> So now, he is stuck with paying child support and palimony.
> Who knows what is really up?
> * However, Jeff needs to shut up already.*
> Monroe does not need to know about her parents sex life and other sordid details.



i agree!  i really wish he would lay off the radio - i know he is frustrated and highly pissed about the situation with gage but all the parents at her school do not need to be privy to their personal business!  the poor child is going to be thrown out of another school if he doesn't watch it!   and as my mother always said when we had problems/complained about our boyfriends - YOU picked him!  now you have to deal with him!


----------



## chowlover2

Jeff was on WWHL tonight, and entertaining as usual. Zoila is back, taking care of Monroe on Fri & Sat. Jenny still at odds with him, he saw her at a restaurant and sent desserts and drinks and she sent both back. Jeff said she just isn't ready. Monroe had her first day ay school, physically today. He and Gage are not divorced yet, things going well right now, but that can change in an instance. He feels they will be good friends when all is settled. I think that was it. I'd love to see him on Bravo again, but something different.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Jeff was on WWHL tonight, and entertaining as usual. Zoila is back, taking care of Monroe on Fri & Sat. Jenny still at odds with him, he saw her at a restaurant and sent desserts and drinks and she sent both back. Jeff said she just isn't ready. Monroe had her first day ay school, physically today. He and Gage are not divorced yet, things going well right now, but that can change in an instance. He feels they will be good friends when all is settled. I think that was it. I'd love to see him on Bravo again, but something different.




i hate i missed that!!!   i miss my jeffrey sooooo much!  "flipping out" was the first bravo show i ever watched years ago. i have a gay brother who is sooooo much like jeff is is not funny! i told my mom she had to watch the show - i wanted her to tell me who she thought jeff reminded her of and she said "omg there are two of them in this world"!!    i would love to see him back doing some kind of decor show again. i just love watching the process.


----------



## bisbee

chowlover2 said:


> Jeff was on WWHL tonight, and entertaining as usual. Zoila is back, taking care of Monroe on Fri & Sat. Jenny still at odds with him, he saw her at a restaurant and sent desserts and drinks and she sent both back. Jeff said she just isn't ready. Monroe had her first day ay school, physically today. He and Gage are not divorced yet, things going well right now, but that can change in an instance. He feels they will be good friends when all is settled. I think that was it. I'd love to see him on Bravo again, but something different.


They never were married, so there is no divorce.  Child custody and support are the issues...


----------



## bag-princess

I just read his comments about Vanina!  so Jeffrey!!

When Jeff Lewis appeared on _Watch What Happens Live with Andy Cohen_ on February 3, he confirmed that he is still very much in touch with Vanina today. "Vanina, I still talk to. I've actually referred her some business. I was just talking about her today," the _Flipping Out_designer shared. "But she's very successful now, and I'd like to take all the credit."


----------



## jennlt

bag-princess said:


> I just read his comments about Vanina!  so Jeffrey!!
> 
> When Jeff Lewis appeared on _Watch What Happens Live with Andy Cohen_ on February 3, he confirmed that he is still very much in touch with Vanina today. "Vanina, I still talk to. I've actually referred her some business. I was just talking about her today," the _Flipping Out_designer shared. "But she's very successful now, and I'd like to take all the credit."



He certainly sounds like the same old Jeff!


----------



## bag-princess

jennlt said:


> He certainly sounds like the same old Jeff!




yes he certainly does!     i miss that warped sense of humor!


----------



## baghagg

Jeff Lewis has a one-hour talk show on Andy Cohen's Sirius XM channel (102) and he is absolutely hilarious everyday at noon Eastern!!!


----------



## jennlt

bag-princess said:


> yes he certainly does!     i miss that warped sense of humor!


Me too, Flipping Out was my favorite Bravo show. I think of snarky comments but I'd never have the nerve to say them aloud like he does. I wish I had that much attitude!


----------



## bag-princess

Jeff Lewis Is Coming Back to TV! Flipping Out Star's New Design Show to Feature Celebrity Clients
					

The show, which will air on IMDb TV, will follow the interior designer and father of one at work and home




					people.com


----------



## limom

Best news of the Day!
Jeff is my spirit animal. And my partner at bath time(with my drink on. )


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Best news of the Day!
> Jeff is my spirit animal. And my partner at bath time(with my drink on. )




i am so glad he will be back on tv soon!!!   watching him AND drinking is the best way to do it!!


----------



## limom

I would so be in for the cruise  
Corona wild girl summer!


----------



## chowlover2

Jeff was on WWHL tonight. His new show is going to be on Amazon in the spring. 10 episodes. And all is well with Andy Cohen.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Jeff was on WWHL tonight. His new show is going to be on Amazon in the spring. 10 episodes. And all is well with Andy Cohen.



they moved it to Amazon?? it was going to be on IMDB when I read about it a few months ago and posted it.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> they moved it to Amazon?? it was going to be on IMDB when I read about it a few months ago and posted it.


Yes, this is the IMDB show, no reason on the switch.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, this is the IMDB show, no reason on the switch.




thanks for the info! i have both channels so i will be ready whenever it hits!


----------



## bag-princess

Jeff Lewis Just Shared an Exciting Update on His Plans to Have Another Baby | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Jeff Lewis' dream of having another baby may soon become a reality.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## bag-princess

ETA - June 10 but i have not seen a time yet


----------



## bag-princess

i have watched the first two epi's and i must say i love it!  it is very much like Flippin Out except jeff has really mellowed out!    anyone that knows him from years of watching can see it and i am really enjoying him back on tv again.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

So much for catching up on work and chores. I'm now up to episode 5. It is a good show even without cringe-worthy Jeff.


----------



## bag-princess

Vanilla Bean said:


> So much for catching up on work and chores. I'm now up to episode 5. It is a good show even without cringe-worthy Jeff.



I think Monroe is going to be the one - she told Zoila she was fired!  She’s her father’s child.  Jeff said he would talk to her about that because it was not ok.  I’m loving the new attitude of his and I put it on my calendar - new episodes are on Friday’s. I had to make myself stop watching because I had things to do but I will be all caught up way before Friday!


----------



## beekmanhill

bag-princess said:


> I think Monroe is going to be the one - she told Zoila she was fired!  She’s her father’s child.  Jeff said he would talk to her about that because it was not ok.  I’m loving the new attitude of his and I put it on my calendar - new episodes are on Friday’s. I had to make myself stop watching because I had things to do but I will be all caught up way before Friday!


I'm enjoying it.  Jeff is so different, much more reasonable.    I do miss Jenni though.   I wonder if Gage has prevented Monroe from being on the show.  I'd like to see her in small doses.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> I'm enjoying it.  Jeff is so different, much more reasonable.    I do miss Jenni though.   I wonder if Gage has prevented Monroe from being on the show.  I'd like to see her in small doses.



i remember reading something that Gage did not want her on the show a while back. I would love to see Jeff’s mini-me in action sometimes but i so happy Jeff is back so it’s no big deal breaker.


----------

